#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-26
<Shadowmancer> hey got an issue installing ubuntu, it gets to the "prepare partitions" section but it doesn't show any partitions
<Shadowmancer> i run sudo partman to try and see what it see's but it can't see my local hdd
<Shadowmancer> sudo blkid shows it, i can mount it, and its formatted as fat32 but nothing i do seems to get it to be seen
<Akos> good morning team
<zeroseven0183> Good afternoon, Akos. :-)
<ddecator> morning Akos
<Bodsda> Morning
<shahan> hi everybody
<shahan> good afternoon there
<shahan> :)
<Akos> hi shahan
<shahan> Akos: hello
<shahan> I want a good video editing software
<shahan> in ubuntu 9.10
<shahan> I will add Jpeg pictures and a music... And will create a Video
<shahan> is there any easy but good software?
<Seodanrot> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and when i updated to 9.10 I lost all my audio.   Anyone know why this might happen, or how to fix it?
<Seodanrot> The internet isn't turning up much in the way of assistance
<Quietstorm> me too,
<Seodanrot> Anyone?
<leoquant> try system: pref.: sound managment. choose alsa or open sound system
<leoquant> (instead of pulseaudio)
<leoquant> if you make alsa default install also alsamixergui
<Seodanrot> I solved it but thanks anyways
<duanedesign> hello ikt
<ikt> heya duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> ikt: you still doing some bug triage
<ikt> a little bit every now and then, at the moment I've got a bunch of assignments that I need to finish and keep getting distracted from -_-
<ikt> cleaning my room never looked so good
<duanedesign> :)
<ibuclaw> welcome kermiac :)
<ibuclaw> love to stay and chat, but have just noticed the time...
<ibuclaw> bye!
<bodhi_zazen> Happy monday
<ibuclaw> Happy non-tuesday
<starcraftman> morning bodhi_zazen
<starcraftman> and ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> welcome back starcraftman
<starcraftman> tuesdays suck, thursdays are where its at. Had my favourite programming classes that night for two semesters :)
<starcraftman> ibuclaw: ty, just got back from champions brunch. 3 french toast with grade a maple syrup and 2 beef saussage. Mmmm
<ibuclaw> maple syrup and meat... haven't had that combination in a while...
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo starcraftman , how goes ?
<starcraftman> bodhi_zazen: much better now that stressful semesters over and I got everything sorted.
<bodhi_zazen> sweet =)
<starcraftman> well... except stupid ubuntu 1, it hates me.
<hobgoblin> hi there starcraftman - good to see you about again :)
<LzrdKing> well, i was able to force my ubuntu server box to eventually mount my nfs shares before any apps that try to access them start, but it feels wrong, as i get errors about the mount failing during startup.  I think its apparmor thats calling a mountall which gets called before the wireless network script, so maybe i can call wicd or my own network script as a prereq for apparmor
<hobgoblin> LzrdKing: I get mountall errors all the time with nfs = once it has booted though all is fine
<starcraftman> hobgoblin: ah ha, piskie, why hobgoblin? Inner spiderman fan coming out?
<bodhi_zazen> bug report ?
<hobgoblin> though I rarely see them LzrdKing when plymouth is working (lucid)
<hobgoblin> starcraftman: I is mischievous now :)
<LzrdKing> i just don;t want to see the errors on startup
<LzrdKing> whats plymouth?
<shahan> hello everybody
<starcraftman> hobgoblin: only now?
 * starcraftman waves to shahan
<hobgoblin> LzrdKing: all tied up with the boot in lucid - upstart as well I believe
<shahan> starcraftman: what?
<hobgoblin> starcraftman: not only now - now I say so before I start :)
<LzrdKing> oh. plymouth is the graphical boot thingy, right?
<starcraftman> shahan: just waving hi.
<starcraftman> hobgoblin: hehe, lil warning alright. :)
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<shahan> starcraftman: so.. I need some help about video editing
<shahan> starcraftman: who can help me?
<shahan> starcraftman: in ubuntu 9.10
<hobgoblin> LzrdKing: yea - but it is more than just the graphics - anyway - what I was saying is that I get mountall errors from nfs - but they are sorted by the time boot has finished
<starcraftman> shahan: I dunno, what kind of help? Looking for a program or need in depth guide? I knows some.
<LzrdKing> i wonder if mine are sorted out before or after the automatic user login; i should test that out
<hobgoblin> had the same thing with karmic when it was in alpha - there some bug reports for it
<LzrdKing> hobgoblin: i won't be going to lucid for a while yet
<hobgoblin> I think it is before the login
<shahan> starcraftman: I am using kdenlinve for editing video
<shahan> starcraftman: I was used to Adobe premier in Windows XP
<shahan> starcraftman: is there any kdenlive FX facility for kdenlive in ubuntu ?
<starcraftman> shahan: just had to reinstall to remember, effects under timeline > video. If your used to premiere, well don't think you'll find any app quite that powerful. Though all ours get the job done usually.
<shahan> starcraftman: ok.. let me check
<starcraftman> shahan: seen their nice tutorials? http://kdenlive.org/tutorial
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<starcraftman> shahan: np, hehe, back one day and already answering questions once more!
<LzrdKing> hobgoblin: either way, i don't like seeing errors and i don't like that i have a manual script that calls iwconfig and dhclient, i have info in /etc/network/interfaces, and i have wicd running; i should only need to use one of them
<shahan> starcraftman: kdenlive is making problem on ubuntu 9.10
<shahan> starcraftman: GNOME
<shahan> starcraftman: may be as its a for KDE :(
<shahan> starcraftman:  its become Freeze
<shahan> starcraftman: which software I can use for .... :)
<starcraftman> shahan: hmmm, for the record it shouldn't be problem running kde apps on gnome, installs all the dependencies.
<shahan> starcraftman: do u hve any idea?
<starcraftman> shahan: Did it only freeze once you started editting? At a particular time?
<shahan> starcraftman: no...
<shahan> starcraftman:  not in any particular time
<shahan> starcraftman: do u use Teamviewer?
<shahan> starcraftman: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<starcraftman> shahan: I'm not a professional video editor, just done a lil bit on amateur stuff. There's alternatives to kdenlive here > http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videoeditors
<shahan> starcraftman: I am not a professional editor too... but I need to make some JPEG file gathered and a audio music, then some FX
<starcraftman> shahan: and nope, not used teamviewer. If all you need is quick remote access to pcs you do know there are plenty of free solutions right?
<shahan> starcraftman: yes... its free I provided the link
<shahan> starcraftman: which soft. is famous for ubuntu remote viewing?
<starcraftman> shahan: famous? Hehe, it ain't a rock concert. Lot of folks use vnc protocol, often getting a solution that uses that.  Few listings > http://linuxappfinder.com/internetandnetworking/remoteaccess
<shahan> starcraftman: mm
<shahan> starcraftman: I think TeamViewer is best
<starcraftman> app finder a nice site for record. Maybe try tightvnc, know a few folks used that.
<shahan> starcraftman: it has Windows, Linux, Mac platform
<shahan> starcraftman: easy to use
<shahan> starcraftman:  let a install it... then let check
<shahan> starcraftman: do u wanna test it?
<starcraftman> shahan: not really, don't need remote access to any pcs. I'm not too on the go, when I am its all on my notebook.
<shahan> starcraftman: I am looking for a guy to test it
<starcraftman> shahan: ah well gotta say so, lemme see. I'll go try and install it.
<shahan> starcraftman: will u install it now?
<shahan> starcraftman: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<starcraftman> shahan: sure, takes a few secs. I'll tell ya when ready.
<shahan> starcraftman: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<ikt> starcraftman is back?
<ibuclaw> 60,000,000 users... that is a bold claim ( and probably a false one :)
<ibuclaw> ikt, no, he is here in spirit. ;)
<ikt> ah ok
<ibuclaw> ghost in the zshell
<LzrdKing> i think vnc over ssh is the best
<shahan> starcraftman: :)
<shahan> starcraftman: :-)
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: who has 60 million users?
<ibuclaw> teamviewer
<ikt> yeah nah
<starcraftman> ikt: no, it's paultag impersonating the great starcraftman!
<ibuclaw> starcraftman, lies! paultag would never call starcraftman great
<LzrdKing> maybe they have had 60 million downloads
<starcraftman> ibuclaw: Awwwwwwwwwwwwww
<starcraftman> ibuclaw: Oh right, ..... the greatest! :D
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, maybe ... but we if we used that logic for Ubuntu...
<shahan> starcraftman: r u ready mr...
<LzrdKing> lets do it
<ibuclaw> then again, Canonical boast that they have it pinned at about 46Million users.
<LzrdKing> a trillion users!
<ibuclaw> Up from 20 Million when 8.04 was released
<starcraftman> shahan: aye, I got it ready. pm me ur id.
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, have you tried vnc over ssh using a Web Browser as the client ?
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: no, just a vnc client as a vnc client
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: i don't need to use a webclient :) thanks
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: is tightvnc special in binding to port 580x as well, or do all vnc servers do that?
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, afaik - all servers do that by default - but it can be configured otherwise
<ibuclaw> just as ssh defaults to 22, but can be changed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<paultag> heyya starcraftman
<shahan> starcraftman: hi
 * starcraftman waves hi to paultag
<paultag> starcraftman, how's college ?
<starcraftman> paultag: its university and better, second semester over and I aced all my finals I think though it took a boat load of studying. Now just unwinding. Done quite a bit programming this semester.
<paultag> starcraftman, kickass :)
<paultag> heyya komputes
<starcraftman> shahan: see http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php < Search for ubuntu instructions
<starcraftman> should work
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<starcraftman> paultag: aye, I especially like perl, quirky language. Learned it in my soen 287 class, web intro. Teacher got us using it for cgi programming.
<paultag> Nice starcraftman
<paultag> starcraftman, don't forget about us after you become an uberhacker :)
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: it seems not to wrk :P
<starcraftman> paultag: lol, I aren't that good..... yet.
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, ^-^#
<paultag> starcraftman, :P
<ibuclaw> always worked for me
<ibuclaw> check your firewall
<LzrdKing> oh, i think i need tightvnc-java
<LzrdKing> not a firewall issue, i'm tunneling over ssh
<shahan> for all x86 (full working on 32 and 64 bits), by Paolo Rampino: (Replace 'YOURVERSION' with 'hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty', 'karmic' or 'lucid' depending on your release)  deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-YOURVERSION main
<shahan> starcraftman: deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-YOURVERSION main
<shahan> starcraftman: what I will it?
<shahan> starcraftman: I got it in http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<LzrdKing> ohhh wait
<paultag> shahan, lsb_release -c | awk '{print $2}'
<starcraftman> paultag: I'm just a lil sad my favourite songbird now kinda floundering on linux, dropped official support and someone forked em. Probably just gonna have to suck it up and start using amarok.
<paultag> aye
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: on the poarticular machine, i'm using gnome's vnc (vino? vinagre?) that doesn;t do java
<shahan> starcraftman: tell me easily... I dont understant
<shahan> starcraftman:  I m not an expert user
<paultag> shahan, run this command: lsb_release -c | awk '{print $2}'
<paultag> shahan, that is what you have to put in there
<shahan> paultag: its karmic
<paultag> then put karmic in
<shahan> karmic
<ibuclaw> paultag, or just ask him to run lsb_release -c, and put in what is in the second column. ;_
<ibuclaw> ;)
<paultag> ibuclaw, that's too confusing
<paultag> ibuclaw, :P
<starcraftman> hehe
<ibuclaw> paultag, and awk '{print $2}'; isn't ?
<paultag> ibuclaw, not when you are copy+pasting
<starcraftman> hmmm, anyone using latest lucid builds?
<paultag> starcraftman, me
<paultag> starcraftman, on it for my netbook and main box
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequensially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<ibuclaw> paultag, true... did you see my command for controlling Laptop backlight via dbus ?
<starcraftman> paultag: you use u1?
<paultag> ibuclaw, no but it must be sweet
<shahan> paultag: deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-karmic main
<ibuclaw> paultag, bash -c "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel.SetBrightness int32:$(expr $(dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel.GetBrightness | awk 'NR==2{print $2}') + 1)"
<shahan> paultag: where I will put this?
<paultag> starcraftman, kinda sorta. Still working on getting couchdb to play nice
<paultag> ibuclaw, SICK
<paultag> ibuclaw, and -1 for dim ?
<ibuclaw> paultag, yepo
<paultag> ibuclaw, sick, I love it
<starcraftman> paultag: I dunno if it is just me but ubuntu one is crashing on startup on my new clean install on notebook. Current version isn't broken right?
<ibuclaw> paultag, it has been tweaked to work in openbox's rc.xml config
<paultag> starcraftman, is it a couch db failure?
<paultag> ibuclaw, :)
<shahan> paultag: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  isnt it?
<paultag> shahan, ah, yes
<paultag> BRB
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: on the particular machine, i'm using gnome's vnc (vino? vinagre?) does that do java?
<starcraftman> paultag: moment, I'll look at log.
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, you are supposed to connect via Firefox / any web Browser...
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: yeah, but the server end is gnomes vnc server
<ibuclaw> LzrdKing, apparently not then. =)
<LzrdKing> :(
<ibuclaw> afaik, tightvnc-java is the only one which does it
<LzrdKing> meh
<starcraftman> paultag: fiddled a bit, that does seem to be the error. Says desktopcouch replication api not found.
<starcraftman> shahan: got cinilerra working or no?
<shahan> paultag: now how to install
<shahan> starcraftman: now how to install
<starcraftman> shahan: did you add it to your sources file?
<shahan> starcraftman: yes
<starcraftman> shahan: then in a terminal do: sudo apt-get update && aptitude search cinelerra
<starcraftman> you should be able to see some cinelerra packages. Install main one by: sudo apt-get install packagename
<shahan> starcraftman: "99% [Connecting to akirad.cinelerra.org (78.47.64.240)]  "
<shahan> starcraftman: then it doesnt go forward
<shahan> starcraftman:  waitting for a long time
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequensially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<starcraftman> oh no, hmmm, maybe their server is slow?
<starcraftman> moment
<starcraftman> shahan: well thats dissapointing, the server is down.
<shahan> starcraftman: what to do now?
<shahan> starcraftman: :(
<shahan> oh god
<starcraftman> shahan: hmmm, thinking
<shahan> starcraftman: please give me a solution
<shahan> starcraftman: I dont want to switch in Windows
<shahan> going to take supper
<shahan> hope will get a solution
<shahan> coming back within 10 mins
<starcraftman> shahan: rgr, well I guess since cinelerra out next best is the ol standbys. Run in terminal when your back: sudo apt-get install kino avidemux avidemux-plugins
<starcraftman> shahan: one or the other should be enough for a lil project, not the best editors. I'm not sure why cinelerra's server down, maybe maintenance
<shahan> back
<starcraftman> shahan: rgr, try above
<shahan> sudo apt-get install kino avidemux avidemux-plugins
<shahan> rgr?
<shahan> starcraftman: rgr?
<shahan> starcraftman:  I am a new user... for this I dont understand the terms uses in ubuntu
<starcraftman> roger, english thing
<starcraftman> yup, use that in a terminal, then just try each out on own.
<shahan> starcraftman: downloading
<shahan> sudo apt-get install kino avidemux avidemux-plugins
<shahan> starcraftman: what is avidemux?
<starcraftman> kino and avidemux are two different editors
<shahan> starcraftman: that is .. I am installing two editors once?
<starcraftman> shahan: yup, you can install as many things as you like at once with linux.
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<starcraftman> shahan: if you need irc tips and questions see nhandler, I aren't really biggest expert.
<shahan> starcraftman: where is nhandler?
<starcraftman> shahan: been quiet, I guess busy.
<starcraftman> shahan: also, since your new. Here is a good guide on understanding installation. It's a bit long but you'll be a pro when done reading. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx a lot
<shahan> starcraftman: my speed is now too porr
<shahan> poor
<shahan> starcraftman: downloading speed is only 6-7 KBps
<shahan> :(
<shahan> starcraftman: only 28% completed
<shahan> starcraftman: the download
<starcraftman> shahan: awww, I can't magically fix slow net connections sadly. I'd upgrade mine too.
<starcraftman> shahan: also, you don't have to refer to me boss, I'm just a comp sci student at University. Not a bit honcho yet.
<shahan> starcraftman: hahaha
<dvz-> starcraftman, I like the "yet" qualifier.
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<starcraftman> dvz-: Hehehehe :D
<starcraftman> Hello there dvz-
<dvz-> starcraftman, how are ye mate?
<starcraftman> dvz-: Much better now that semester is over and I am back to hanging out with my favourite team :)
<dvz-> good to hear
<starcraftman> dvz-: just handling a few registration things atm and helping shahan out. And ubuntu one hates me.
<starcraftman> shahan: hehe curious guy I like that. First question: You get an ubuntu.com email if your an official member > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<starcraftman> shahan: second question: plus sign means we are voiced, full members of the team.
<dvz-> <--- not positive anymore :\
<shahan> starcraftman: If I wanna be a member.... what I have to do?
<starcraftman> shahan: of ubuntu or the team?
<shahan> starcraftman: just want a @ubuntu.com address :)
<shahan> starcraftman: any how
<starcraftman> shahan: hehehe, well it takes a long while to be an ubuntu member, read the page above.
<dvz-> shahan, it took me well over 1 year to get my @ubuntu email
<shahan> starcraftman: yes.. I am reading
<starcraftman> shahan: not a short term thing, takes 6+ months of sustained contribution to community.
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<shahan> starcraftman: understand
<shahan> my download finished 58%
<shahan> starcraftman: r u liable to give support ?
<shahan> starcraftman: to the users?
<shahan> starcraftman: bound?
<starcraftman> shahan: liable? No. I can say go read the manual and ignore you. Course I don't do that.
<shahan> starcraftman: :-)
<dvz-> shahan, i prefer rtfm over rtm
<starcraftman> dvz-: lol
<shahan> dvz-: rtmf? rtm?
<shahan> dvz-: what kind of things these are?
<dvz-> shahan, those are acronyms for:  rtfm => "Read the F'n Manual" ...and rtm => "Read The Manual"
<dvz-> shahan, I'm just being silly.
<shahan> dvz-: what is F'n manual?
<starcraftman> shahan: hehe, you'll find lots of those around, us NA people are lazy typists :p
<dvz-> shahan, F'n is vulgar language....I'm not eligible to say it here...o
<shahan> starcraftman: 73% finished
<starcraftman> shahan: rgr, it gets there.
<shahan> dvz-: ok....
<dvz-> :D
<shahan> I am so happy to get such a good support from the ubuntu community
<shahan> starcraftman: hey
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequentially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<dvz-> if only microsoft access and vba had the same "good" support.
<dvz-> meh.
<shahan> starcraftman:  there are a lot of guys online with + sign
<starcraftman> shahan: aye, we are big team.
<shahan> starcraftman: but none is responding.... why?
<shahan> starcraftman: only you and dvz-
<shahan> :(
<starcraftman> shahan: well IRC isn't like IM lot of people sign in, but get busy during the day.
<shahan> hmm
<starcraftman> I just happen to be one of the super friendly/talkative folks :)
<shahan> starcraftman: when I come in http://webchat.freenode.net
<shahan> starcraftman: I write my name and channel name
<shahan> starcraftman: but below I get a check box
<shahan> starcraftman:  If I check its ask for password
<shahan> starcraftman: what is this?
<shahan> the box is "Auto to service"
<shahan> starcraftman: the box is "Auto to service"\
<starcraftman> shahan: ah, I believe that is authentication. You can register your nick on IRC so noone can impersonate you or take your name.
<starcraftman> Otherwise after you log out someone else can use it.
<WikiNinja> :)
 * WikiNinja sneaks around in the night.
<starcraftman> hehe
<shahan> starcraftman: how to do the register?
<shahan> registration
<starcraftman> shahan: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<shahan> starcraftman: you changed the name?
<starcraftman> ^ See user registration section.
<starcraftman> shahan: aye, that's the /nick command.
<shahan> starcraftman: yes. I know ....
<Rahi> ok
<Rahi> starcraftman: is shahan
<starcraftman> Rahi: once you settle on a name register it as the commands do on the faq page, requires email verification
<starcraftman> then you pick a password.
<Rahi> starcraftman: process successful
<shahan> hi
<shahan> starcraftman: h
<Rahi> hi
<starcraftman> Rahi: ok, well just start up kino or avidemux and test it out
<shahan> starcraftman: hi
<starcraftman> shahan: don't have to keep saying hi, I don't forget your there :)
<shahan> starcraftman: ok
<shahan> starcraftman: I have registered with Rahi
<shahan> starcraftman: Rahi
<starcraftman> shahan: as you like.
<shahan> starcraftman: but using the nick shahan
<shahan> starcraftman: now is it possible to use "shahan" by othere?
<shahan> I am not realizing the matter
<shahan> I dont know ....
<starcraftman> shahan: see step 4 in the user registration, you can group as many nicks as you want to registered ones
<shahan> starcraftman: I lost it
<shahan> starcraftman: give me the link again
<starcraftman> shahan: just scroll up, irc keeps history :)
<shahan> starcraftman:  I closed the window
<shahan> starcraftman: now everything lost
<starcraftman> ah right
<starcraftman>  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<starcraftman> shahan: also, you should consider using an IRC client like quassel on KDE or xchat on GNOME. These store logs between sessions.
<LzrdKing> does irssi?
<starcraftman> LzrdKing: ask and ye shall know > http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c8
<starcraftman> :)
<shahan> starcraftman: installing xchat
<shahan> starcraftman: kino installaino finished
<starcraftman> shahan: rgr, look in multimedia menu then and launch it
<shahan> starcraftman: I am trying with kino
<shahan> starcraftman: but dont like avidmuz
<shahan> avidemux
<shahan> want to remove it
<starcraftman> shahan: sudo apt-get remove avidemux :)
<shahan> pluging both
<starcraftman> shahan: also, do consider reading guide I linked you. Good read.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<shahan> starcraftman: give me the code again like sudo apt-get install kino avidemux pluging(forget the lastone)
<starcraftman> shahan: you don't need to reinstall, the command I just gave only removes avidemux.
<starcraftman> Kino is still there
<shahan> I know ...
<shahan> starcraftman: need the avidemux removing
<shahan> starcraftman: avidemux plugin which I installed to remove
<starcraftman> shahan: ah, well sudo apt-get install kino avidemux avidemux-plugins < That was install, so add avidemux-plugins to remove command.
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<starcraftman> shahan: np
<shahan> starcraftman: removed
<shahan> starcraftman: trying in xchat
<shahan> starcraftman: do u use xchat?
<starcraftman> shahan: used to, I r kde now, using quassel
<starcraftman> nice alternative, does the same thing though
<shahan> starcraftman: how do use it?
<shahan> please configure my xchat
<pedro3005> hey starcraftman
<starcraftman> ah darn, where's bodhispage
<shahan> come on teamviewer
<shahan> starcraftman: please
<starcraftman> shahan: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/xchat-customizations/
<starcraftman> pedro3005: that's "hey starcraft.man the greatest ever has returned" to you! :p
<shahan> starcraftman: it asks for Network
<shahan> starcraftman: which Network I will select from XChat
<shahan> ?
<starcraftman> shahan: ahhh, right, the network configs
<pedro3005> starcraftman, I thought you were dead, the party was all set up and everything
<pedro3005> damn you
<starcraftman> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<starcraftman> pedro3005: starcraft.man : runing funerals since 1987
<starcraftman> pedro3005: Though if you want to hold it and don't mind me eating half the food I'm all for it :)
<pedro3005> hm... well, ok, but you better be dead by the end of it
<starcraftman> pedro3005: what? NEVER! I have to live, to spread mirth and whimzy, and plug "Grade A Canadian syrup produced by Habitant in Quebec" at every moment. :)
<starcraftman> pedro3005: I do hope syrup was prominent at funeral right?
<pedro3005> not at all
<pedro3005> there's a guy in Quebec named Habitant who makes syrup?
<bodhi_zazen> shahan_ use Freenode (in network)
<shahan_> starcraftman, hi
<shahan_> starcraftman, I am back
<shahan_> bodhi_zazen, what?
<starcraftman> pedro3005: hehe, a company, and they make a lot of it :)
<pedro3005> starcraftman, anyway, saw my PM? *evil grin*
<starcraftman> hi bodhi_zazen!
<shahan_> using XChat
<bodhi_zazen> shahan: shahan>	starcraftman: which Network I will select from XChat
<shahan_> starcraftman, new experience
<bodhi_zazen> in network, use Freenode
<bodhi_zazen> wb starcraftman
<shahan_> bodhi_zazen, FreeNode
<starcraftman> Yar, tis good.
<bodhi_zazen> sure
<starcraftman> pedro3005: and no, send again?
<shahan_> ...
<pedro3005> oh damn... I don't think I have it anymore
<shahan_> however
<shahan_> I am getting sleep
<shahan_> may be have to leave now
<shahan_> made a lot of experiment today with the help of starcraftman
<shahan_> pleased to starcraftman
<starcraftman> shahan_: little bit every day, no rush, I'm hungry, snack time
<starcraftman> later shahan_
<shahan_> starcraftman, ok
<shahan_> starcraftman, Good Night
<shahan_> its 12:53AM there
<shahan_> starcraftman, may be its 1:53 PM in Canada
<shahan_> bye
<pedro3005> starcraftman, it's a pm on UF.. sure you didn't receive it?
<starcraftman> pedro3005: oh ha, the acat thing hehe, I thought ya meant on irc
<pedro3005> yep
<starcraftman> aww, floppy is gone, sony stopped production.
<starcraftman> So many memories.
<pedro3005> what's floppy?
<starcraftman> lol, you say that in gest but a guy in my sys hardware said that and wasn't kidding! Made me feel old.
<pedro3005> I really don't know what is floppy
<pedro3005> oh wait
<pedro3005> erm
<malev> pedro3005, diskettes!
<starcraftman> hehehe, good ol' a drive from dos days. :)
<starcraftman> I still got like 50 in a nice box.
<pedro3005> well, you should've put it in plural, it confused me!
<geirha> 1440 juicy kibibytes
<pedro3005> see how good grammar is necessary?
<geirha> Maybe I should buy some, and sell them to a museum when I'm old.
<pedro3005> I have some
<pedro3005> used them recently, in fact
<starcraftman> geirha: hahaha, ya, as if they'll ever be worth millions :p Not exactly art.
<pedro3005> I burned a linux distro to two floppies and installed it - oh yeah
<starcraftman> pedro3005: YES! I heard about a few of those distros fitting on floppies, ftw!
<geirha> Tom's Root Boot!
<pedro3005> starcraftman, yo, what's wrong with http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206231/ (don't laugh) ?
<geirha> You never set untrue back to 0
<geirha> What it's supposed to do eludes me though :)
<starcraftman> pedro3005: aye, I was eating muffin, you made an infinite loop and you don't do anything if it is ==1 (may or may not be desired).
<pedro3005> geirha, thank you... (if you wish to know, find a number divisible by [1, 20]
<geirha> pedro3005: Ah, no it makes sense :)
<geirha> s/no/now/
<geirha> so resetting it before the for-loop should do the trick.
<pedro3005> it did
<starcraftman> hi komputes :)
<starcraftman> mmm, chocolate muffin is awesome
<komputes> starcraftman: hey, looks who's back -  i think people were asking questions during your absence
<starcraftman> komputes: aye, darn pedro3005 planning a funeral and not inviting me of all people, what a jerk! :p
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-27
<phil> hey
<phil> can someone answer a flash question with my video card
<phil> when i play a youtube video its really choppy
<phil> i have the driver installed [recommended] in hardware drivers
<phil> any one know why it would still be choppy??
<phil> nobody?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone awake in here
<malev> what do u need?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> well I have this assignment do and I have know idea on how to do it in linux
<malev> what is it about?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> In Visio, create a new network drawing. Use it to show your computer (choose PC, Mac, laptop, etc. as appropriate). Then, add a data graphic showing information about your current configuration. Minimally, you should include Product Description giving a label for your computer, Operating System, IP Address, Subnet Mask, and MAC (Physical) Address. (Note: on Windows platforms, the network information may be accessed b
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> y selecting status for the connection in the networks tab of the control panel or using “ipconfig /all” in the command prompt. Copy the drawing into your overall submission document (do not submit a separate Visio/VSD document)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but I could not get visio to install so I am using Dia
<malev> don't know what dia es
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its like visio
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> diagram
<malev> oks. and your problem is?
<malev> you need the information about your PC to be redirected to DIA?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I dont know how my layout should look or how to find my ip address ,MAC etc
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I think so
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> then I have to take it from there and put it in my word doc
<malev>   you can use pipes
<malev> or the | character
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I dont know
<malev> to redirect the output of ifconfig to ... wherever you want
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok how
<malev> for example, with ifconfig you get your IP, MAC, etc
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<malev> then, to redirect the output, you can use: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/io-redirection.html
<malev> and if you know something about python, you can make a script to get the info, and maybe export it to DIA
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<lambrecht> mornin
<ddecator> morning lambrecht
<lambrecht> :)
<Bodsda> morning
<Akos> good morning team
<pedro3005> morning
<ddecator> morning Akos and pedro3005
<kermiac> good evening/morning/whatever people :)
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate
<kermiac> hey ddecator :) how's things mate?
<switchgirl> how to ban all double click ip addresses from my network permanently? without bricking my connection
<leoquant> sudo ufw deny from
<shahan> damn....!!!
<shahan> electricity gone...
<shahan> after 1 hours...
<shahan> bye
<rraj_be> mohi1: hi da
<mohi1> hey rraj_be
 * rraj_be @ channel after 3 long months of gap
<mohi1> meh
<rraj_be> howdy mohi1
<mohi1> rraj_be, just moving around
<rraj_be> no one is tehre mohi1
<mohi1> rraj_be, you quit from there??  its mine
<Severity1> hi everyone :)
<mohi1> hey Severity1
<Severity1> heya mohi1
<Severity1> \0
<mohi1> Severity1, how was the day?
<Severity1> nm nm yours?
<mohi1> having exams in two days :(
<mohi1> i dont even know where my book is :(
<Severity1> mohi1, LOL it happens :P
<mohi1> :'(
 * mohi1 is searching for the exam time table(coz i dont know what is the first exam)
 * rraj_be kicks mohi1...useless pellow...dont even knows abt his exam...
<mohi1> :(
 * rraj_be wishes mohi would give him vinos exam hall
<mohi1> rraj_be, join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequentially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<duanedesign> hello LzrdKing
<LzrdKing> hi duanedesign, can you help me?
<duanedesign> the number is the order it runs at start up. As long as the order is the same I dont think the number matters.
<Severity1> heya duanedesign :D
<LzrdKing> i beleive you are correct, but what happens when i install a new package that believes one process starts with 30, another starts at 40 and needs to start in between them so uses 35, but in reality, the 30 and 40 were changed to 2 and 3?
<duanedesign> hey there Severity1
<Severity1> how are you duanedesign :D
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: if it currently does not seem to be an issue I would just be aware of the situation and in the future if a service does not start you will now where to start debugging
<duanedesign> if one service depends on another to be started first I would guess that they would be installed/configured together at install
<LzrdKing> so you're saying i'll need to manually correct the links if it comes down to that?
<duanedesign> chkconfig is a nice tool for managing runlevel links
<LzrdKing> no chkconfig in ubuntu though
<LzrdKing> i don't understand the startup scripts in karmic; i knew them in jaunty; they were pretty standard, but now.... they are all garbled
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: yeah you need to install it
<LzrdKing> how can i just reinstall the init stuff?
<starcraftman> morning folks
<Severity1> mornin
<Severity1> 'o
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: reading 'man update-rc.d' i foound:
<duanedesign> A common system administration error is to  delete  the  links  with  the thought  that  this will "disable" the service, i.e., that this will prevent the service from being started.  However, if  all  links  have  been deleted  then  the  next  time  the  package  is  upgraded, the package's postinst script will run update-rc.d again and this will reinstall  links at  their factory default locations.
<LzrdKing> so i should reinstall those packages that have links in /etc/init
<LzrdKing> and/or /etc/init.d
<starcraftman> damn, its snowing outside! Grrr, its april!
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: look at this thread and see if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620096
<duanedesign> hmm, nevermind
<duanedesign> that is not as helpfull as i thought
<LzrdKing> basically it says to rinstall :)
<LzrdKing> reinstall*
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: here is an interesting bug report on the topic. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=339460
<duanedesign> Message 15 looks promising
<Severity1> if i remove gdm and i have gnome will it go to gnome automatically or will prompt for login thru shell?
<LzrdKing> duanedesign: looks good, thanks!
<duanedesign> LzrdKing: if you end up trying any of that I would be interested to  know how it goes. Best of luck
<duanedesign> Severity1: i think it would boot to a prompt and you would need to issue 'start x'
<Severity1> duanedesign, is there a way to auto login without gdm?
<LzrdKing> you'd need to log in
<LzrdKing> yes there is
<LzrdKing> but its mroe complicated
<Severity1> and run a custom desktop entry instead of gnome.desktop
<Severity1> LzrdKing, i hope i kind resources for that :P
<LzrdKing> http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/autologin-karmic.html
<LzrdKing> its really easy
<Severity1> ohhhh thnx LzrdKing :D
<LzrdKing> then you can configure your shell to start X
<LzrdKing> in like .profile or something
<Severity1> cool cool!
<Severity1> yeah! i guess i hafta move my boxee.desktop script to .profile
<LzrdKing> you want to run boxee?
<Severity1> im running it now
<LzrdKing> i'd ditch gnome altogether and just use openbox; that's what i'm doing
<Severity1> right now i hafta login to gdm then choose boxee desktop instead of gnome thru gdm
<Severity1> hmmmm i hafta try that
<LzrdKing> karmic or lucid?
<Severity1> karmic
<LzrdKing> i wonder how it runs under lucid
<Severity1> but ill redo everything once lucid comes out
<Severity1> yeah
<Severity1> i really would want to run it under lucid
<LzrdKing> you know there is a #boxee channel on freenode
<Severity1> really?
<Severity1> cool
<Severity1> i'll check it out someday xD
<LzrdKing> its usually pretty quiet
<Severity1> awwwww
<Severity1> have you tried loging in to a boxee session? instead of logging in to a openbx or gnome session?
<LzrdKing> no, i like to be able to open an xterm occasionally
<Severity1> i see
<LzrdKing> but it would just be a matter of removeiong the openbox line from ~/.xinitrc
<LzrdKing> or commenting it out
<Severity1> i setup a custom boxee script so that i can pick Boxee desktop as default on gdm
<Severity1> the problem is audio
<Severity1> sometimes it will not kick in
<Severity1> but i made a work around
<LzrdKing> pulseaudio?
<Severity1> yup
<LzrdKing> no pulse here
<Severity1> alsa?
<LzrdKing> see, the computer i'm using is really only for boxee, i do nothing else with it
<LzrdKing> yup
<Severity1> well on mine i use pulse
<LzrdKing> it gave me a damn hard time too, since i needed to add my user to the audio group
<Severity1> right now problems with audio is solved
<LzrdKing> until i did that, audio apps only worked as non-root when X didn;t run; the moment i started X, audio cut out entirely
<LzrdKing> unless i ran something as root
<Severity1> awwww
<Severity1> i never had that problem
<Severity1> pulse-session /opt/boxee/Boxee --standalone "$@"
<Severity1> i made a custom script with that
<Severity1> and now pulse runs before running boxee
<Severity1> actually i copied this script from xbmc
<Severity1> xD
<LzrdKing> i just use the autologin, then my .profile starts X with startx, then .xinitrc starts boxee and openbox, and i'm done
<LzrdKing> but my startup is a little screwy because i configure my wireless network like 3 times
<Severity1> never had problems with wireless
<Severity1> im planning on buying a zotec box
<LzrdKing> yes, but do you mount nfs shares?
<LzrdKing> zotec looks awesome
<Severity1> yup!
<LzrdKing> i need my nfs shares mounted before boxee starts, and preferably before anything calls mountall
<LzrdKing> as it is, i get errors because mountall is called before wireless is up and the nfs shares can't be mounted
<LzrdKing> and i hate that
<Severity1> lol that is a problem
<Severity1> add nfs shares to fstab?
<LzrdKing> i did, thats why mountall gives errors
<LzrdKing> maybe i should take them OUT and mount them manually later
<Severity1> wait
<Severity1> its good as is i think
<Severity1> you can pass swithces to your fstab nfs entries
<Severity1> like when it throws errors you can make it egnore the errors and have it retry after nth time atleast until wireless kicksin
<Severity1> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=70922.0;wap2
<Severity1> or try an automounter
<LzrdKing> it does keep trying and eventually mounts them
<malev> hey! is there a channel where I can ask about laptops and drivers or thing like that?
<Severity1> LzrdKing, does it throw errors?
<starcraftman> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList < There is a labtop dev channel on there.
<LzrdKing> Severity1: yes, it says the operation failed
<Severity1> you can pass an option on fstab to your nfs entry that makes it not throw errors and just retries
<malev> thanks!! starcraftman
<starcraftman> malev: np :)
<LzrdKing> Severity1: it looks like using the option "bg" may help a lot
<Severity1> yup
<Severity1> thats what i think too
<nomnex> how to I accept a file transfer on Empathy??
<nomnex> is the download automatic? I only see Clear | Open | Stop buttons
<nomnex> and the files sent form i-chat on the other end (gtalk) do not download on my side
<nomnex> anybody using empathy???
<javatexan> how can you be sure that a computer will run ubuntu?  purchasing says they want it to be from dell or hp, but man what a pain to find stuff there.
<javatexan> i would like to do something smaller form factor with 2 nics and good proc/ram
<znxtch> is anyone familiar with rkhunter?
<znxtch> Or is there a room that focuses specifically on security.
<znxtch> Also got a question about virtual desktops using Lucid
<zeroseven0183> Hi! There is no channel dedicate for security https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zeroseven0183> But you can ask it in #ubuntu
<znxtch> Does it use any more memory to run have virtual desktops "running".  For example if using the compiz advanced display settings I reduce the number os virtual desktops to 1 instead of 4 would I get better system performance in a perfect world>
<zeroseven0183> the Ubuntu help channel
<zeroseven0183> The VM will only get the memory you alloted
 * znxtch is confused.
<shahan> hello everybody
<shahan> I am back
<zeroseven0183> Good evening, shahan
<shahan> zeroseven0183: its night here :)
<zeroseven0183> shahan, could you help us figure out the answer znxtch's questions
<shahan> zeroseven0183: whats the problem?
<zeroseven0183> :: znxtch: Does it use any more memory to run have virtual desktops "running".  For example if using the compiz advanced display settings I reduce the number os virtual desktops to 1 instead of 4 would I get better system performance in a perfect world>
<shahan> zeroseven0183: whats the problem?
<zeroseven0183> That's znxtch's question above
 * znxtch nods
<shahan> zeroseven0183: hmm
<shahan> zeroseven0183: I have a little Idea about VM
<shahan> zeroseven0183: I dont use it
<shahan> zeroseven0183: :(\
<zeroseven0183> As far as I know, the virtual machine uses only the memor that is alloted for it
<zeroseven0183> for example, I have a 4GB memory in all
<javatexan> how is the best way to buy computers that you want to run ubuntu on?
<zeroseven0183> I allot 2GB to VM-Ubuntu
<znxtch> Not virtual machine
<zeroseven0183> VM-Ubuntu can only use 2GB max
<znxtch> I'm talking about the "virtual desktops"
<znxtch> i dont know if thats the appropriate term
<zeroseven0183> Ahhhhmmm Oooppsss sorry
<shahan> javatexan: you wanna buy a PC?
<znxtch> you know you can switch between 4 desktops in the default ubuntu install
<zeroseven0183> I see
<zeroseven0183> workspaces
<javatexan> shahan: yes, but I am trying to find one that can definitely run ubuntu....
<zeroseven0183> as in the cuve
<zeroseven0183> as in the cube
<zeroseven0183> ?
<shahan> javatexan: hmm
<javatexan> but new of course
<javatexan> ;)
<shahan> javatexan: what u will do  in ur pc?
<znxtch> im not using the cube
<znxtch> just by default you can switch between 4 "virtual desktops"
<znxtch> there is an option to reduce that to 1
<zeroseven0183> yes
<znxtch> i wondered if that would improve my system performance or not
<zeroseven0183> Desktop size > Horizontal virtual size
<javatexan> shahan: lots of stuff, but mainly show off ubuntu as both main os and appliances
<shahan> hmm
<znxtch> that is zeroseven
<znxtch> I mean
<znxtch> thats it!
<shahan> javatexan: you wanna buy a brand pc?
<javatexan> by appliances, I mean mythbuntu, firewall, server, etc
<znxtch> that is the option I'm referring to
<javatexan> well purchasing likes dell and HP
<shahan> javatexan: or purchase the parts then join them?
<znxtch> cd ..
<znxtch> sry wrong window
<znxtch> lol
<javatexan> shahan:
<zeroseven0183> My wild guess is that you're using more memory since you're using an additional feature
<shahan> javatexan: yes
<javatexan> shahan: not sure, I can do that; but I think the IT guys would rather a brand for service reasons
<shahan> javatexan: hmm
<zeroseven0183> znxtch: But not much
<shahan> javatexan: where r u from?
<javatexan> shahan: I know....
<javatexan> shahan: texas
<shahan> javatexan: javatexan Canada?
<javatexan> shahan: nope, texas US
<shahan> javatexan: hmm
<shahan> javatexan: you can buy Brand PC
<javatexan> shahan: which, I thought only certain hardware would work, they really only say either windows7 or FreeDos compat
<shahan> javatexan: you can buy any sorts of PC which contains intel processor
<shahan> javatexan: intel chipset motherboard
<shahan> javatexan: hope will work...
<javatexan> okay...is it still true that nvidia is better than ati for compat?
<shahan> javatexan: what is "compat"?
<javatexan> compatible
<shahan> javatexan: yes... ubuntu is giving good support for nvidia
<javatexan> k..thanks
<shahan> Is there anyone who have idea about using KDE conver from GNOME?
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<starcraftman> hi abner_, need a lil help huh?
<abner_> yes
<starcraftman> abner_: I'm not sure I get the problem, overall the PC is sluggish your saying? Or only using particular verison of Ubuntu?
<abner_> cant upgrade past 8.04
<abner_> get a ton of errors on any kernel past Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-27-generic
<starcraftman> hmmm, interesting.
<abner_> debian 5.0 also kernel panics on boot
<starcraftman> abner_: I see, well I'm pretty sure there isn't a problem hardware wise. P4s work. I used to run my alternate on a similar specced machine past 8.04 (till it died).
<abner_> so whats the problem ?
<starcraftman> abner_: not sure, doing lil research. This is kinda question I'd pull the paultag card out.
<abner_> paultag ?
<starcraftman> abner_: hmmm, I'm not sure tbh, if I was at the computer I'd fiddle with a few things but I'd want to be more sure what to tell you before isntructing you to fiddle with bios and settings. If you wait around a bit sure paul be around to assist.
<abner_> ok
<abner_> i found 3 people with the same machine having problems like mine
<Raidsong> abner_, what kind of computer do you have?
<abner_> hp dx mt 2000
<abner_> thanks
<Raidsong> what are ther specs on it? i cant seem to find any
<starcraftman> where did pastebin.ca go?
<abner_> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=401821&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=135&prodClassId=-1&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=401819
<abner_> does that help
<starcraftman> abner_: not really, mind opening up a terminal on the machine in question.
<abner_> done
<starcraftman> sudo lshw > test.txt
<starcraftman> that provides a hardware dump on a file, upload it to a site like pastebin and then link here.
<starcraftman> I assume Raidsong can take it from there. I'm sad my ol' pastebin.ca is no more it seems.
<Raidsong> starcraftman, what happened to it?
<starcraftman> Raidsong: all I get is a white page. I aren't sure.
<starcraftman> my pastebin.ca widget also broken.
<starcraftman> guess no money in pastebin
<starcraftman> ><
<Raidsong> abner_, www.pastebin.com
<starcraftman> Raidsong: hmmm, am getting a response from their servers though. Maybe site overhaul?
<Raidsong> starcraftman, i could see that happening
<abner_> http://pastebin.com/SadXLpmj
<Raidsong> and what exactly happens?
<Raidsong> when you try to install
<abner_> 8.04 install upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 does not
<Raidsong> what error does it give?
<abner_> kernel panic
<abner_> segmentation fault
<abner_> 9 will not boot from cd
<abner_> 10 just fails
<abner_> debian 5.0 same problem
<Raidsong> sounds like something wrong with your hardware
<abner_> but everything works under 8.04
<abner_> ran microscope hd program everything teted passed
<Raidsong> and youre upgrading from update manager?
<abner_> yes
<abner_> and tried cd
<abner_> thanks
<znxtch> Does anyone know what IANA blackhole servers are for?
<LzrdKing> brobably to prevent spam
<LzrdKing> probably
<anwer> how to install windows live messenger on ubuntu 9.10?
<znxtch> okay i see alot of hits from blackhole's on my firewall
<znxtch> i found a bit of info on google
<znxtch> but not much
<LzrdKing> how can i use upstart to bring up my wireless as soon as wlan0 is visible to the kernel?
<znxtch> disregard
<znxtch> there is loads of info
 * znxtch is retarded
<LzrdKing> its ok, we all are
<anwer> can anyone answer my query please?
<anwer> about installing wlm on ubuntu 9.10 system
<Akos> hi team
<Akos> if i get kernel panic, which log messages should i check?
<Akos> or where should i ask? :P
<anwer> can anyone answer my query please?
<anwer> about installing wlm on ubuntu 9.10 system
<malev> what is wlm?
<anwer> windows live messenger
<malev> anwer, ... y como lo queres instalar? con wine?
<Akos> anwer: what do you wish to do with windows live messenger on ubuntu? There is no native client, and I believe it won't work with wine properly
<malev> por q no usas pidgin, ams o empathy o alguno de esos
<anwer> i have contacts i wish to keep contacting  with them. Akos
<Akos> anwer: for that you have empathy, emesene, amsn, so many clients
<anwer> how can i contact with my friends on my wlm account?
<ibuclaw> does anyone here use UNE 10.04?
<znxtch> une?
<PD187> Ubuntu Netbook, maybe?
<ibuclaw> aye
<ibuclaw> Ubuntu Netbook Remix
 * ibuclaw meant UNR 10.04, sorry :)
<ibuclaw> 'r' and 'e' are next to each other on this keyboard
<PD187> there's your answer, znxtch...
<ibuclaw> yes, but where is my answer? :P
<PD187> I don't use it as I despise netbooks :P
<ibuclaw> PD187, you are not enlightened in this world then
<PD187> I'm sure they have their uses.  I just don't "get it".
<ibuclaw> I can get 4 watts power usage when idle on this machine =)
<PD187> and I'm plenty enlightened on other topics.
<PD187> all that being said, I do like the VIA nanos and the plugPC that Marvell has
<PD187> that's about the extent of my small computer liking.
<ibuclaw> PD187, besides what don't you like about Netbooks ?
<ibuclaw> Speed or Form Factor?
<PD187> I don't really know.  I've never used one actually.
<ibuclaw> O:
<PD187> I would imagine it's just everyone seemingly saying they're a second coming of some kind.
<ibuclaw> that makes you a prejudice
<ibuclaw> PD187, not really a second coming...
<PD187> perhaps I just don't like hyped up products of any kind then?
<PD187> I'm a strange person I guess.
<ibuclaw> however, with one I can put everything I need to live inside 1 bag and happily travel with it over my shoulder
<PD187> I also don't need to fly anymore so I guess that changes things a bit
<PD187> I mean this PC (a shuttle) has flown a few places with me.
<ibuclaw> ;)
<PD187> Okinawa to the states (and back), Okinawa to the states (for good) and I think I flew with it to Texas one time
<ibuclaw> Well anyone who has used UNR 10.04, checkout the available Login Sessions
<PD187> I once flew with a box of hard drives :D
<ibuclaw> There's a n'Ubuntu Netbook Remix', and an 'UNE 2D' session
<ibuclaw> the interesting one I'd like to point at is UNE 2D
<ibuclaw> which is same look as UNE (albeit a little bit stripped down), but feels like it is aimed at devices with touchscreens (ie: smartphones)
<ibuclaw> a little bouncing effect when you scroll up too far, or down too far accompanies this notion.
<starcraft> there we go, I knew it was coming. Good ol' dsl drop.
<ibuclaw> starcraftman, ;)
<starcraftman> ibuclaw: amused huh? You might be even more amused to know that today, Montreal is now once more covered in white fluff.
<starcraftman> A flash snowstorm has decided to happen.
<ibuclaw> This is the strangest thing I've ever seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9183179&postcount=5
 * znxtch bets he has the most ridiculed ubuntu laptop in the room
<LzrdKing> is it pink?
<znxtch> its a macbook, not dal boot either, pure ubuntu
<znxtch> *dal=dual
<LzrdKing> hah hah!
<ibuclaw> znxtch, what a waste of money...
<ibuclaw> If your gonna go mac, might as well keep the OS
<znxtch> well not really i enjoyed os x for 4 yars on it before i switched
<znxtch> ibuclaw what are you using?
<ibuclaw> Hardware?
<ibuclaw> Samsung N110
<znxtch> yeah
<znxtch> ill probabaly be buying a new laptop soon, this one is ready to retire. probably going to buy something cheap and run ubuntu on it
<znxtch> im cheap
<ibuclaw> heh
<ibuclaw> I think that is one of the top 10 reasons for everyone mind you.
<LzrdKing> my wife wants a new mac
<ibuclaw> "I'm a student, can't afford to pay for Software, let alone an Operating System to run on the Hardware" :)
<LzrdKing> hers is really slow
<LzrdKing> and she needs a new battery
<ibuclaw> bah, nonsense
<znxtch> you have to admit
<znxtch> the macbook pros do look sexy
<ibuclaw> new battery, I cna understand
<znxtch> theyre ust so damn expensive
<ibuclaw> but judging a system by its speed, and not its features is a but low IMO
<ibuclaw> *bit low
<znxtch> what version of ubuntu are you runnng on on that n110?
<ibuclaw> Currently using UNR 10.04
<ibuclaw> as soon have finished work on Zenix, may use that instead
<znxtch> you guys probabaly have already seen this
<znxtch> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/dell-laptop-with-ubuntu-leads-woman-to-drop-out-of-college-20090116/
<ibuclaw> znxtch, without clicking on it, my guess is that it is old news
<ibuclaw> last year?
<ibuclaw> wait ... just seem the date on it xD
<ibuclaw> znxtch, get with the times
<znxtch> lol
<ibuclaw> a year is only 6 months, that news is 2 years old.
<znxtch> hey
<znxtch> a story such as that
<znxtch> is not time sensitive
<ibuclaw> it caused a lot of noise at the time
<ibuclaw> but it is old, and talk of it has long since died
<znxtch> haa im new
<znxtch> before using ubuntu
<znxtch> that would have never crossed my browser
<ibuclaw> Sony stopping the selling of Floppies and Adobe dropping Mac for Android is what is in.
<znxtch> i feel old
 * znxtch needs sleep
<znxtch> ill see you guys
<ibuclaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462813
<javatexan> hey guys, is there a safe way to delete everything in /tmp....I didn't realize so many 'goodies' would be left there....OR I have my home dir as a encrypted fs per the installation of 9.10, is there a way to safely encrypt the /tmp folder?
<phillw> hi javatexan, there was a discussion on that subject --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456891
<javatexan> phillw: thanks
<phillw> javatexan: do bear in mind, that /tmp is deleted at each boot, so you may not need to encrypt it.
<javatexan> phillw: oh....I didnt know that
<javatexan> that may be fine then
<phillw> javatexan: hence it being /tmp - don't go saving files there that you want to keep. it is just a 'scratch' area for your system.
<javatexan> cool, i noticed it having lots of stuff when doing some zip work... ;)
<phillw> that's where it keeps the temporary file while it builds it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-28
<linkz0r> lobinho (nome bunitinho :3 )
<linkz0r> g'night all
<lobinho> hey \o
<pedro3005> hey dudes
<linkz0r> pedro, i think i remember you
<pedro3005> fala linkz0r
<linkz0r> heheh é vc msm :p
<linkz0r> não tenho aparecido aki lol
<linkz0r> e aí, oq vc tem feito?
<lobinho> essa sala é brasileira? /perguntan00b
<pedro3005> não
<pedro3005> linkz0r, cara, melhorei um pouco em programação, ainda sou noob.. aprendi o basicão de C/C++
<linkz0r> heh show :3
<linkz0r> e eu em compensação n tenho feito qz nd :x
<lobinho> o que você chama de basicão? já viu classes, orientação a objetos?
<pedro3005> basicão é até mais ou menos loops while e for
<linkz0r> heh
<lobinho> ou isso
<pedro3005> :p
<linkz0r> c aprendeu basicamente C então
<pedro3005> mas eu comecei num C++
<linkz0r> hmm
<pedro3005> então acho que sei o quase nada dos dois
<pedro3005> :P
<linkz0r> então classes e structs, c jah viu?
<pedro3005> structs eu vi um pouquinho
<pedro3005> conheço classes por Python, onde eu sou um pouco melhor
<linkz0r> hi Quietstorm
<PabloRubianes> hey you two... please english! pedro3005 linkz0r if someone want to participate in the conversation ;-)
<linkz0r> sorry PabloRubianes :<
<linkz0r> but i guess the conversation is over already haha
<pedro3005> PabloRubianes, aw, the channel was dead..
<PabloRubianes> linkz0r: no problem
<PabloRubianes> pedro3005: It's ok... I tend to speak in spanish with diego, but it's better for all if we speak the same languaje
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<lobinho> we can only speak the same language IF we talk at all lol
<pedro3005> hmmm....
<PabloRubianes> good one :)
<pedro3005> well, what's up, everyone?
<linkz0r> i'm refusing to sleep even thought i should be already sleeping since some 2 hours ago :x
<linkz0r> maybe it's my time to go, it's really late now
<linkz0r> hope to talk to you soon pedro
<linkz0r> g'night everyone, i'm off!
<lobinho> (00:47 here in Brazil, folks)
<lobinho> but nah, that's not thaaat late
<lobinho> hey, where'd ya go?! D:
<pedro3005> still here
<pedro3005> though I _should_ be sleeping as well :P
<lobinho> linkz0r? he left o.o
<pedro3005> yeah, he did
<PabloRubianes> pedro3005: which city are u now?
<pedro3005> PabloRubianes, Rio
<pedro3005> lobinho, hey, where are you at?
<lobinho> Rio too
<pedro3005> cool.. which neighborhood?
<lobinho> as well as linkz0r, he's a classmate at a programming course
<lobinho> Ilha
<pedro3005> oh, cool. I'm in Cosme Velho, near Botafogo
<lobinho> wow
<lobinho> do you know Nikkei, the japanese culture school? it's in Cosme Velho, I practice taiko there
<pedro3005> don't know about it... where's it at? Rua Das Laranjeiras?
<lobinho> nope, Rua Cosme Velho
<lobinho> above the station to Cristo and the end bus stop
<pedro3005> oh, I know
<pedro3005> pretty close to my house
<lobinho> cool
<pedro3005> you know the bakery?
<lobinho> hmm, I don't think so
<lobinho> where is it?
<pedro3005> in Rua Cosme Velho.. a little bit before Cristo station
<lobinho> near Sion?
<pedro3005> yeah, a bit after Sion.. I live in the street between Sion and the bakery
<lobinho> found it at Google Maps
<pedro3005> just don't rob me :3
<lobinho> I'll try not to ;)
<pedro3005> hey man, there's going to be a TEDx here
<lobinho> a what? ._.
<pedro3005> lobinho, look http://www.tedxsudeste.com.br/2010/category/blog/
<pedro3005> brb, going to the bathroom
<lobinho> take your time
<pedro3005> lobinho, back
<pedro3005> looked at it? It's a technology event
<lobinho> yup, I'm reading it
<lobinho> but the presentations are too short ._.
<lobinho> 5-15min
<pedro3005> is it a free event? I can't find if you have to pay or what
<lobinho> from what I read there, they usually have 1000 tickets, and they all are sold out a year before the event date D:
<pedro3005> no, that's TED, on california
<lobinho> oh
<lobinho> http://www.tedxsudeste.com.br/2010/confirmacoes-de-participacao-enviadas/
<pedro3005> lobinho, oh well :/
<lobinho> sorry, dude
<lobinho> sorry, Pidgin crashed
<pedro3005> wb :)
<lobinho> well, gotta go
<lobinho> nice to meet you :)
<pedro3005> bye
<pedro3005> see you some other time :D
<lobinho> may the Force be with you \o
<znxtch> I've decided to throw myself to the masses and let the people decide my fate.
<znxtch> I have an 8gb IPod touch.   I recently converted to pure Ubuntu.  The IPod touch won't sync with Ubuntu and its jst too damn small.   Today I have the option of buying a bigger IPOD classic and selling off the IPod Touch.  What do the peope say?
<pedro3005> If you dislike Touch's size, I guess you should get a different one
<ddecator> libimobiledevice0 is on lucid and can communicate with the touch and iphone =) (or it's supposed to at least)
<znxtch> wait
<znxtch> i just read that a second ago
<znxtch> im testing now
<znxtch> whoa
<znxtch> holy shit
<znxtch> sorry!
<znxtch> but who!
<znxtch> whoa
<znxtch> lucid is works fine
<ddecator> does it work?
<znxtch> out of the box
<ddecator> good =)
<znxtch> no tweaking
 * znxtch will payall ddecator $20 for saving him $150
<znxtch> *paypal
<znxtch> lol
<ddecator> haha, but if it's too small memory-wise for you, then it's your choice
<znxtch> Let see if it will sync
<znxtch> Got an error trying the first time, "error while getting p-2-p abus connection: The nam :1.310 was not provided y any .service files"
<znxtch> darnit!
<ddecator> huh...
<znxtch> I tried to drag and drop music using Rhythmbox
<pedro3005> google that error
<znxtch> i did
<znxtch> says it cant drag and drop
<znxtch> but offers no solution
<znxtch> i'll look
<javatexan> this is probably a stupid question, but do any of the open source speech recognition programs actually type in an editor, like gedit or such?  I am looking on http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/software.html and http://voxforge.org/home
<javatexan> i see several for controling gnome, etc...but none seem to just show it speech to text in gedit....am I missing something?
<znxtch> Okay "F" this.
<znxtch> I'm trading in for a larger IPod classic.
<znxtch> Not only can I switch back to listening to higher quality audio.  (I lower bitrate to increase amount of stored music)  I can stay sane and sync it with Ubuntu.
<znxtch> Before I go get it...
<znxtch> Anyone in here had success syncing an IPod classic with Ubuntu?
<znxtch> or do i have to dual boot with os x?
<znxtch> because i dont want to dual boot
<znxtch> im doing this whole screw the man thing
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> but
<znxtch> ill still buy his mp3 players
<arnaudmuhizi> hi all, I'm failing to have a dynamic IP address assigned to my tap interface
<jvbn> Hello there. I have what I think may be a stupid question, but I am in doubt. I have been using the Beta versions of 10.04. When the final version is released, do I need to reinstall
<jvbn> or can I just update
<zeroseven0183> You can just update
<zeroseven0183> But I prefer doing fresh install
<jvbn> That is using the Update Maganer?
<zeroseven0183> still, you have the choice
<jvbn> Ah, OK, I think I also prefer a fresh install
<jvbn> Thanks very, very much for your help
<zeroseven0183> If you do that, be sure you back up your data first :-)
<jvbn> OK, yes, I will remember that. I think I have a little guide somewhere of how to back up everything and then do a fresh install. Will make sure I do that. Thanks a lot for reminding me. Have a good day!!
<zeroseven0183> Sure. Same to you!
<jvbn> Bye for now!
<shahan> I am back
<shahan> Installing KDE over GNOME
<shahan> :-)
<shahan> new experiment
<shahan> :-)
<shahan> large download
<shahan> may take 1 hour to finish
<zeroseven0183> Hi shahan. Is it sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<shahan> zero...
<shahan> zeroseven0183: no
<shahan> zeroseven0183: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/config-desktop/C/index.html
<shahan> zeroseven0183: its for KDE https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html#other-desktop-kde
<shahan> zeroseven0183:  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" it may also work
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<shahan> zeroseven0183: you can check
<zeroseven0183> You did the GUI version?
<zeroseven0183> I have it once
<zeroseven0183> But wanted to focus more on GNOME first
<zeroseven0183> But I love to have an elegant desktop
<shahan> zeroseven0183: yes .. mine procedure is a GUI process
<shahan> zeroseven0183: wht is "elegant desktop"?
<zeroseven0183> elegant, eyecandy :-)
<shahan> zeroseven0183: :-)
<shahan> zeroseven0183: what r u using now?
<shahan> zeroseven0183: GNOME or KDE?
<zeroseven0183> Ubuntu (GNOME)
<shahan> zeroseven0183: on which version of UBUNTU?
<zeroseven0183> But I have also Lubuntu running as VM
<shahan> zeroseven0183: 9.10?
<zeroseven0183> 9.10
<zeroseven0183> Tomorrow, 10.04
<shahan> zeroseven0183: hmm
<zeroseven0183> In just a matter of 24 hours or less, I'd be using 10.04
<shahan> zeroseven0183:  you will go to 10.04?
<shahan> zeroseven0183: hmm
<shahan> zeroseven0183: I have a lot of software installed on my ubuntu 9.10
<zeroseven0183> I'm still thinking if I will upgrade, but more or less I'll go fresh install.
<shahan> zeroseven0183: I am not willing to convert it to 10.04 right now
<zeroseven0183> You always have the freedom :-)
<shahan> zeroseven0183: right
<shahan> zeroseven0183:  but I will download the edition
<shahan> zeroseven0183: where r u from?
<zeroseven0183> The Philippines
<zeroseven0183> How about you?
<zeroseven0183> We're actually planning the release party and hold it on May 7.
<shahan> zeroseven0183: from BANGALDESH
<shahan> zeroseven0183: BANGLADESH
<zeroseven0183> I think there are a lot of computer users, programmers, IT enthusiasts that are new to Ubuntu/Linux that will participate
<zeroseven0183> I see
<shahan> zeroseven0183: what do u do?
<zeroseven0183> At work or at home?
<shahan> */msg zeroseven0183 home
<shahan> */msg zeroseven0183
<shahan> zeroseven0183: home
<shahan> zeroseven0183: you?
<shahan> ..
<shahan> :-0)
<zeroseven0183> I'm doing a lot of reading --- news, Ubuntu stuffs, answer questions in the forums
<zeroseven0183> 10.04 Lucid Lynx is 1 day to go... can't wait
<LzrdKing> eh, no big deal
<zeroseven0183> Why? You're already using the beta/RC?
<LzrdKing> no, karmnic and jaunty
<LzrdKing> karmic
<zeroseven0183> I'm curious. Why it's no big deal for LzrdKing?
<LzrdKing> its just an upgrade
<LzrdKing> maybe also because i just did a clean install of karmic; on my one laptop its a jaunty-> karmic upgrade which isn't the same
<LzrdKing> so i just got a new os
<shahan> its 7:38 Pm there
<shahan> how long I have to wait for this for 10.04
<shahan> :)
<LzrdKing> tomorrow
<shahan> LzrdKing: yes....
<shahan> LzrdKing: :)
<zeroseven0183> sure it's just an upgrade
<zeroseven0183> As long as everything you need is working
<zeroseven0183> you really don't need to switch
<LzrdKing> i mean, i'm going to download and seed lucid, and maybe even install it on my second partition, but eh, its just an OS
<LzrdKing> even if its the best os i've seen
<zeroseven0183> I respect that. What do you do LzrdKing?
<LzrdKing> do?
<zeroseven0183> Yeah. What keeps you busy
<LzrdKing> oh, i'm a web applicatin administrator
<LzrdKing> but we use centos at work
<zeroseven0183> I see. CentOS is based on Red Hat, right?
<LzrdKing> yes
<zeroseven0183> I have to go now
<zeroseven0183> I'll see you around next time
<LzrdKing> see ya
<mslovette> I have an issue with and IDE-SCSI device and an external USB HDD... it appears that on boot, if I dont have teh USB HDD configured in fstab (and powered up), it snatches the /dev assignment and mount for the IDE-SCSI raid unit.... any thoughts?
<mslovette> hmm... must be too early... will bbl and ask again... ciao
<shahan> back
<shahan> need help about installing KDE
<shahan> from GNOME to KDE
<shahan> emrgency...
<shahan> ...
<shahan> experienced help needed
<shahan> !!!
<shahan> any one here
<shahan> ?
 * phillw doesn't use kde
<shahan> phillw: hi
<shahan> phillw: can u help me about it?
<shahan> phillw: my download of KDE has been finished
<phillw> shahan: I cannot, but these guyz can http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdeww9
<shahan> phillw: I am using ubuntu 9.10 right now
<phillw> shahan: follow that link :-)
<shahan> phillw: after download a dialogue box has appear
 * phillw has never used kde
<shahan> phillw: ok
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<shahan> installation finished.... of KDE
<shahan> let me logout
<shahan> will be back if any problem doesnt occours.... :p
<shahan> back
<shahan> with a disgusting experience
<shahan> KDE.... experience
<shahan> there my internet doesnt work
<shahan> dont know why
<shahan> graphics is good
<shahan> but..... as it is not familiar with me..... I felt hasitate
<starcraftman> shahan: awww, kde ain't so bad, it's the pretty blue cousin of GNOME. Also, they still got button on the right.
<shahan> starcraftman: yes.. KDE environment is good
<starcraftman> shahan: what was net problem, wireless?
<shahan> starcraftman: but It will take a time to suit for me
<shahan> starcraftman: yes WIFI
<shahan> starcraftman: WiFi
<starcraftman> shahan: odd, uses same backend as GNOME network manager you know.
<starcraftman> shahan: you tried setting it up via the network plug in lower right tray?
<shahan> starcraftman: no
<starcraftman> shahan: well there we are :). ITs the white and green plug in corner. Ya right click or left and ya can set up a connection.
<shahan> starcraftman: giving u the link
<shahan> starcraftman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9143407&postcount=2
<shahan> starcraftman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457843
<starcraftman> shahan: not sure I follow, your wanting to do that on kubuntu? Should work, just edit same files. no gedit, instead use kate.
<shahan> starcraftman: how to do that?
<shahan> starcraftman: how to enter on my HDD from KDE?
<shahan> starcraftman: I am not getting any drive there
<shahan> starcraftman: mine is NTFS
<starcraftman> shahan: I'm not sure I follow. You having trouble getting a console prompt? It's konsole on kde.
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<shahan> starcraftman: let me go to KDE again
<shahan> will be back soon
<starcraftman> shahan: np, should be able to work exactly the same.
<shahan> starcraftman: I have removed KDE
<shahan> starcraftman: it doesnt work
<starcraftman> shahan: no ? Ah well, as ya like.
<shahan> GNOME is good
<shahan> starcraftman: easy to use
<starcraftman> kde can be easy too, just gotta know how to use it. To each his own. I like shiny!
<shahan> starcraftman: yes... know
<shahan> starcraftman: but when I first come in GNOME ... I used it easily
<shahan> starcraftman: using the PC
<shahan> starcraftman: browsing my drives...
<shahan> starcraftman: playing song
<Francis> hello
<Francis> I'm having problems about my browser... can some1 please help me?
<Francis> I'll be back shortly
<Francis> :(
<Francis> i have to restart computer becuase if I try to open my Firefox? it says: it's not responding or i have to restart
<shahan> Francis: :)
<Francis> :s
<Francis> hello
<Francis> shahan: will you please help me? :s
<Francis> I'm just gonna have to restart first thought. I'll be back 2 mins
<shahan> Francis: whats ur problem
<shahan> Francis: ?
<Francis> it's about my Internet browser
<shahan> Francis: ok
<Francis> it always goes 'not responding'
<Francis> ill be back shortly
<Francis> hold on please, thanks
<Francis> shahan: I'm back. I'm sorry about that
<shahan> Francis: ok...
<shahan> Francis: wats ur problem
<Francis> ok it's my firefox
<Francis> it always go Not responding everytime
<Francis> for example.. If I go to youtube? it will go not responding
<Francis> so i have to exit it and open a new tab, ya?
<shahan> Francis: is ur internet works?
<Francis> but in my case, I couldn't open the internet browser coz it's not responding
<Francis> 0ya it's working
<shahan> Clear your cache. Edit --> preferences --> Advanced --> Network, Clear Now button.
<shahan> Clear your cache. Edit --> preferences --> Advanced --> Network, "Clear Now" button.
<Francis> ok hold on pls
<shahan> Francis: hope it will work
<Francis> i can't see an advanced
<Francis> xd
<shahan> Clear your cache. Edit --> preferences --> Advanced --> Network, "Clear Now" button.
<shahan> have you gone to Clear your cache. Edit --> preferences
<shahan> Edit>Preferences
<Francis> ok im here in preferences
<Francis> and i can't see advanced
<Francis> lol
<shahan> then upper left side Advanced
<Francis> oh in content?
<shahan> yes...
<shahan> upper right side
<shahan> then click on Network Tab
<shahan> then "Clear Now"button
<Francis> ok i clicked clear now
<shahan> Francis: now hope you will go to youtube
<shahan> Francis: hope it will work
<Francis> ok let's see if it works
<Francis> hold on
<shahan> Francis: ok...
<shahan> Francis: inform me if it works
<Francis> i guess its ok now
<Francis> thanks for your help :p
<Francis> I'm just curious, what's a cache?
<Francis> what does it do?
<shahan> Francis: welcome
<shahan> Francis: cache holds the data of sites....
<Francis> oh I see
<shahan> Francis: may be there were some files which abstract your firefox to go to youtube
<Francis> makese sense
<shahan> Francis: where r u frm?
<Francis> Canada
<Francis> but im not good in english yet
<Francis> xd
<shahan> Francis: hmm
<shahan> Francis: why ? you speak french? :p
<Francis> so sorry if u dont understand some of my worlds
<Francis> no no lol
<shahan> Francis: what is "xd"?
<Francis> I'm from the Philippines so I speak a diff. language
<Francis> :D
<Francis> xd is like XD
<Francis> it's nothing
<shahan> XD?
<shahan> what does it mean?
<Francis> nothing
<shahan> hmm
<Francis> it's an emoticon
<Francis> lol
<shahan> good
<Francis> like this
<Francis> :D
<shahan> what do u do?
<Francis> what do you mean
<shahan> student or job?
<Francis> student still
<shahan> hmm
<Francis> hbu? where u from lol
<shahan> class/grade or school, college, university?
<shahan> i am from BANGLADESH
<Francis> oh I see
<shahan> do u use TeamViewer?
<Francis> I don't
<Francis> what's that shahan?
<shahan> u can install it...
<shahan> its a software which helps to get support remotely...
<LzrdKing> whats the pooint of TeamViewer? just use vnc
<LzrdKing> and ssh if necessary
<Francis> shahan: u mean if my pc has problems, it will automatically get fixed?
<shahan> Francis: no...
<shahan> Francis: :)
<shahan> Francis: if u install it.. then if u permit other, they can access ur pc to do any work remotely
<shahan> Francis: understand?
<shahan> Francis: you can install it from http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx#downloadAreaLinux\
<shahan> Francis: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx#downloadAreaLinux
<Francis> is that safe.. lol
<LzrdKing> or you can just install vnc from the repos
<Francis> that they can go to my system >.<
<shahan> Francis: there are a lot of softwares...
<shahan> Francis: I like TeamViewer
<shahan> Francis: :)
<shahan> Francis: so... where do u study?
<Francis> so they would know what Im doing if I install that?
<Francis> why so curious :P
<hobgoblin> shahan - is that not a paid app?
<shahan> Francis: school, college, university?
<Francis> hobgoblin: RS? lol
<shahan> hobgoblin: no.. its free
<shahan> hobgoblin: it has Linux, Windows, Mac version
<shahan> hobgoblin: also for the "iPhone"
<hobgoblin> I can see that - I can also see the prices
<LzrdKing> Francis: i'm assuming there would be some sort of access control
<shahan> hobgoblin: it has professional version
<shahan> hobgoblin: it will require money
<Francis> -confused- I dont know much about Linux >.<
<shahan> hobgoblin: but free editon can fullfill my necessity
<shahan> Francis: no body will get access... it u dont permit
<shahan> Francis: you can take a look http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<Francis> okay
<Francis> hold on pls ;)
<Francis> oh i have to download
<Francis> :o
<shahan> Francis: yes...
<shahan> Francis: its about 18 MB
<Francis> ok im so confused about this thing
<Francis> so they can access my files too?
<shahan> Francis: why? whats the problem?
<hobgoblin> Francis: I should take a look here before you start giving people access yo your machine - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<shahan> any one can download the software from http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<shahan> and absolutely you will give the permission to others if u belive him
<Francis2> my pidgin went not responding
<Francis2> god
<shahan> otherwise not
<shahan> going to take supper
<shahan> 10 mins
<shahan> will be back soon
<shahan> :)
<Francis2> so shahan, you think this is safe?
<Francis2> shahan:  ok i'll wait for you ;)
<Francis2> eat well
<shahan> Francis2: there is nothing to be unsafe
<shahan> Francis2: I am using it for about 6 month
<shahan> Francis2: I got no security problem with it
<Francis2> okay
<Francis2> what specific things does it do?
<shahan> so.... what class do u read?
<Francis2> what class do I read? what do you mean
<shahan> Francis2: hahah
<Francis2> shahan: lol
<shahan> Francis2: college, or university?
<Francis2> oh well let me explain
<shahan> Francis2: ok.. explain
<Francis2> I'm suppose to be 2nd year college if Im in the philippines ok
<shahan> that is u are in 14 years education life
<Francis2> why so curious btw :D
<shahan> Francis2: right?
<LzrdKing> Francis2: its logmein or gotomypc for linux, but there are built-in ways to do this
<Francis2> LzrdKing: u think it's safe?
<LzrdKing> only if you have a need for it
<LzrdKing> it probably installs vnc with a wrapper around it anyway
<Francis2> what does it do?
<Francis2> like clear viruses or
<hobgoblin> give people access to your computer = hence the link to the security post
<LzrdKing> Francis2: its logmein or gotomypc for linux
<LzrdKing> this is not a linux issue, its a computer issue
<shahan> ....
<starcraftman> shahan: trouble?
<shahan> starcraftman: yah
<shahan> starcraftman: I installed KDE on my UBUNTU 9.10 few hours ago to take a taste of KDE(I dont use it before)
<shahan> then after few minutes ago I removed it by sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> but its didnt remove
<starcraftman> shahan: how so?
<shahan> starcraftman: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<starcraftman> shahan: I meant in what way din't it remove? The package wouldn't uninstall?
<shahan> starcraftman: now when I run PC the KUBUNTU logo appears.... alll of the KDE software now installed on my PC... disgusting
<starcraftman> shahan: well removing kubuntu desktop should work, you weren't logged into kde were ya?
<shahan> starcraftman: how can I remove it completely?
<shahan> starcraftman: now I am in GNOME
<LzrdKing> exit X and do it from the cli
<starcraftman> Aye, something must be preventing ya, maybe ya switched to kdm manager.
<ibuclaw> shahan,  kubuntu-desktop is the meta-package that installs all kubuntu packages
<ibuclaw> uninstalling it only removes the metapackage, not the software it depends on
<ibuclaw> I think psychocats still has the answer for you...
<ibuclaw> shahan, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shahan> ibuclaw: tnx
<ibuclaw> no probs :)
<starcraftman> ah hey ibuclaw, wanna poke in dev and see lil thing I talked with paultag about.
<starcraftman> if you aren't too busy, also. D'oh, I forgot that ><.
<ibuclaw> starcraftman, maybe I am too busy...
<starcraftman> ibuclaw: no worries, later then, kinda obscure gcc thing.
<shahan> ibuclaw: I installed it from https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/config-desktop/C/index.html
<shahan> not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/424129/
<shahan> ibuclaw: not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/424129/
<shahan> it says E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> going to sleep
<shahan> will be back tomorrow
<ibuclaw> shahan, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ibuclaw> shahan, then try it again. ;)
<starcraftman> shahan: or simply remove kubuntu-desktop from the uninstall line.
<ibuclaw> apt-get is rather pedantic if you specify a package that isn't installed
<ibuclaw> starcraftman, or instead use aptitude rather than apt-get ;)
<shahan> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424136/
<ibuclaw> oh really now...
<shahan> ibuclaw: yes
<ibuclaw> shahan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/424138/
<shahan> ibuclaw: will it remove my VLC?
<shahan> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424142/
<shahan> ibuclaw: its removing...
<shahan> ibuclaw: I am afraid..... will it remove my VLC or oher important
<ibuclaw> shahan, you'll have to reinstall those packages, no biggie
<shahan> ibuclaw: ohhhh
<shahan> ibuclaw: shit
<ibuclaw> shahan, I said no biggie ;)
<shahan> ibuclaw: why didnt u tell me before
<ibuclaw> all packages affected are named in that pastebin.
<shahan> ibuclaw: ohhhh
<shahan> ibuclaw: however.... is there any .deb file of VLC?
<ibuclaw> shahan, just say once it is done
<shahan> ibuclaw: it finished
<ibuclaw> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libofa0 mysql-server-5.1 skype vlc vlc-nox wine
<shahan> ibuclaw: will it download them from internet?
<ibuclaw> shahan, yes, would that be a problem ?
<shahan> ibuclaw: my speed is so slow!!!
<ibuclaw> shahan, well be thankful that packages are compressed well then =)
<shahan> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424144/
<ibuclaw> ah, ok - done an upgrade recently shahan ?
<shahan> ibuclaw: yes
<shahan> about 1 hour ago
<ibuclaw> that explain it =)
<shahan> what to do now?
<shahan> ibuclaw: ?
<ibuclaw> shahan, just omit the gstreamer package from the install list
<ibuclaw> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker libofa0 mysql-server-5.1 skype vlc vlc-nox wine
<ibuclaw> shahan, actually... chances am you only want skype, vlc + wine
<ibuclaw> (unless you use mysql-server)
<ibuclaw> shahan:  sudo apt-get install skype vlc wine
<shahan> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424149/
<ibuclaw> shahan:  sudo apt-get install skype vlc wine # :)
<shahan> from line 3
<shahan> ibuclaw: nothing is working http://paste.ubuntu.com/424150/
<shahan> ibuclaw: :(
<shahan> ibuclaw: what can I do now?
<ibuclaw> lol
<shahan> ibuclaw: you lauging?
<shahan> ibuclaw: laughing?
<ibuclaw> omit skype, if you use that - will have to download it again.
<shahan> ibuclaw: however...
<shahan> I will download ubuntu 10.04 tomorrow
<shahan> ibuclaw: forget it...
<shahan> ibuclaw: :) waitting for a new ubuntu LTS edition
<shahan> ibuclaw: going to sleep
<shahan> ibuclaw: GOOD NIGHT
<ibuclaw> shahan, heh, night.
<LzrdKing> when will the lucid iso be available?
<swoody> LzrdKing: should be out tomorrow, join #ubuntu-release-party to stay up to date :)
<LzrdKing> yeah i'm there
<LzrdKing> i just want to seed it on BT
<swoody> gotcha :)
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<swoody> heya paultag :)
<canozan_> can anyone help me recover my partitions which exist but seem as unallocated with gparted?
<lobinho> have you tried a LiveCD? not sure if it would work
<canozan_> i can boot in ubuntu, but i have problems booting in windows 7, which was installed in the partition which has been changed by size
<swoody> canozan_: so you are trying to access your Win7 partition from an installed version of Ubuntu?
<lobinho> but can you see Windows's address in Grub?
<phillw> canozan_: how did you resize your win partition ?
<canozan_> <swoody> no, i can access to my win7 partition, but when i try to boot into win7, it just reboots everytime
<swoody> canozan_: do you get any errors? Does it show any part of the Windows boot screen, or just reboots straight from Grub?
<canozan_> <phillw> i did it by accident, i just run partition magic, it gave me an error, i said fix it, and booom, windows is down
<canozan_> <swoddy> it shows me "windows starting" screen, and then freezes and reboots
<lobinho> canozan_: with a LiveCD (anyone knows if the partition managers exists in Ubuntu without it?), can you see the partitions with all their details? I mean the colored bars and stuff
<swoody> canozan_: this sounds like it may be an issue with Windows boot.ini file. You should be able to find this in your C: directory. Make sure the boot # listed there is correct, and if that doesn't help at all, try repairing the boot files from the Win7 disc
<canozan_> <lobinho> i can see them from ubuntu, mount them, but not all of them. with gparted, all my entire disk seems to be unallocated, but when i use the terminal, i see the partitions
<lobinho> wow, that's weird o.o'
<phillw> canozan_: you can always put the win MBR back on, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<canozan_> partition magic changed the starting and ending values of some paritions
<swoody> canozan_: I would also make sure you have ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g installed in Ubuntu, these are tools that will allow Ubuntu to see and mount NTFS (Windows) partitions
<Vantrax> means your MBR is likely corrupted/partition table
<canozan_> and now my 196GB win7 partition is just 33GB and i think windows cannot reach to some system files in order to boot
<phillw> that should quiten down win, but if you have vista or win7 and you have inadvertantly moved the block boundaries, you could be in real trouble.
<canozan_> so i think i have to change these values manually
<lobinho> but how? do you have a backup of Grub?
<canozan_> i dont think so
<canozan_> i tried to see my terminal output history, but it wasn't saved
<canozan_> i have a conflict between two partitions, one ends apter the other one starts
<phillw> canozan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions  has some information on what happens if the round to cylinders occurs, it's part way down the page
<phillw> If you use GParted Partition Editor in the Ubuntu Live CD be careful. You should remember to remove the check mark in the 'round to cylinders' checkbox , 
<lobinho> have you considered formatting the Windows partition? I don't mean that's the solution, but it's all I got... sorry
<canozan_> <lobinho> i consider this as the last opprtunutiy, but thanks anyway
<phillw> canozan_:  it gets all mixed up and disjointed. Sometimes it can fix itself automatically but other times it requires repairs from the Windows Installation Disc
<phillw> canozan_: in the 1st instance, i'd put the win MBR back on as per  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<canozan_> <phillw> windows could not repair itself from the installation disk
<phillw> canozan_: can you access the partition via ubuntu ?
<latenite> how do I search for a word in evolution email inbox? I am lookng for an email that has "word" in its body
<canozan_> <phillw> yes, i can acess it but it used to be 196 GB, and now is 33GB, so i'm not sure if i can access to all data
<phillw> canozan_: depends on how much data you had on there, win takes a fair bit for the operating system.
<canozan_> <phillw> i had something like 30GB, but when all of these happened, i was defragmanting my partition
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-29
<phillw> hmm, if you can mount the win partition with ubuntu, have a look around and see what is on there, defragging is always a 'hi risk' time, much as we say to back up before playing with partitions.
<lobinho> oh, that reminds me of something I'd like to ask you guys... is there a way I could make a script for another user to execute, that would perform actions in my own account? like, I want other people to be able to run specific commands in my account when I'm not logged in, or even at home... they wouldn't be able to read or alter the script, so it doesn't matter if I have to write my password
<canozan_> does anyone have any experince with testdisk?
<phillw> canozan_: I don't, but this thread has a how to & is still active http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<Scunizi> canozan_: worked for me about 2 years ago.. don't remember how to use it though.
<canozan_> <Scunizi> i'm dying to say the same things tomorrow
<Scunizi> canozan_: did you loose the partition info?  that's what happened to me.
<canozan_> <Scunizi> i'm not sure, i can see my partitions on the terminal, but their sizes have changed
<Scunizi> canozan_: can you get at the data?
<canozan_> <Scunizi> yes, i can see my files, but i'm not sure if all of them are right there
<Scunizi> canozan_: try copying them to a different partition on your linux side
<canozan_> <Scunizi>yes, i'm getting my backup somewhere
<Scunizi> canozan_: do you need windows? gaming, work etc? if not do you have the install cd? you could put it in a vm with virtualbox..
<canozan_> <Scunizi>i need windows, at least i can reinstall it with my cd, but i want to recover it
<Scunizi> canozan_: give that program a try.. it's sort of a last resort thing anyway.. save off all your data first
<starcraftman> who said testdisK?
<starcraftman> canozan_: you attempting full partition recovery or your just desperate for files? Testdisk is more for recovering an fs, photorec is whats great for files.
<canozan_> <starcraftman> i like your nick, i need windows for sc2 :) i want to recover my partitions, at least i want to be able to see them with gparted
<starcraftman> canozan_: danke, it is a good nick. Alright then, well I will provide you with complete explanation I gave someone else, read it as general advice not exactly for you.
<starcraftman> canozan_: http://tiny.cc/testds
<starcraftman> canozan_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step < Might be better, more pictures, I only found it AFTER writing all that.
<starcraftman> canozan_: before you ask, yes, took while.
<Vantrax> holy cow batman, you werent kidding. That is a big post
<starcraftman> Vantrax: I didn't get known for verbosity by accident :p
<starcraftman> also, evening Vantrax.
<starcraftman> Also also, Habs up 1 - 0 baby!!!
<Vantrax> morning starcraftman
<starcraftman> Vantrax: how goes?
<lobinho> lol, I just love these international chats
<lobinho> here in Brazil, its 20:51 right now
<starcraftman> lobinho: hi, and yes it is worldly and amusing.
<lobinho> which reminds us of what "Ubuntu" really means :D
<zeroseven0183> Hi! It's 7:55AM now here in the Philippines... April 29
<ubuntu_> hello, i have messed up everything with my partitions, can anyone help me restore my system to the previous stage, of which i have the fdisk output?
<lobinho> does anyone know how to make a script that will execute a command in another user account? i.e. folks at home resuming my downloads after they finish their tasks, without logging in with my password...
<Ozan> i need to manually change my partition table beceause i cannot boot into ubuntu and cannot recover grub
<Ozan> i have all details of my previous partition table
<Ozan> but i don't know how to force it
<starcraftman> Ozan: Tried just using testdisk? You can just have it recreate a partition table based on existing if you like.
<Ozan> <starcraftman> testdisk has just made the thing worse, now i cannot even boot into ubuntu
<starcraftman> Ozan: really? Sure ya did it right? Not the usual response I get.
<Ozan> <starcraftman> it has changed my partition table and now i'm unable to boot into ubuntu, and recover grub
<Ozan> <starcraftman> i used it to analyse my hard disk, it seemed to find all my partitions, but with different names (sd5 instead of sda7 for ex)
<Ozan> <starcraftman> then i wanted it to write the partition table and now i cannot boot into ubuntu
<starcraftman> hmmm, so Ozan you want what exactly? You have your table imaged and want to restore?
<Ozan> i cannot even mount that partition
<Ozan> <starcraftman> i don't have the image, i have fdisk output, and i want to restore to it
<starcraftman> hmmm, well short of testdisk I'm not sure what to recommend honestly. Maybe somoene else here has a thought.
<starcraftman> Ozan: You seen this nice guide with pictures right? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Ozan> <starcraftman> yes i have seen it
<Ozan> <starcraftman> i just followed it, and now i cannot even boot into ubuntu, which was installed in the partiton that i run testdisk
<starcraftman> Ozan: aye, got ya. Hmmm. Alright, I think I got a solution.
<starcraftman> BUT, I can't strictly vouch for it. You may want to clone absolutely what is remaining in case further deterioration.
<starcraftman> Ozan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html
<starcraftman> long process, one partition at a time.
<Ozan> thanks a lot
<Ozan> i think i'll give it a try
<starcraftman> Ozan: your welcome
<starcraftman> I'd recommend cloning the drive before starting with partimage or so though.
<starcraftman> Best of luck.
<lobinho> hey
<lobinho> anyone knows how to resume transfers in Transmission BitTorrent through cli? I know transmission -p stars with everything paused, but can't it start the downloads and uploads via command line? I'd like to make a script for this...
<lobinho> T_T gotta go, bye everyone
<starcraftman> WE DID IT! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<starcraftman> also if I'm not alive tomorrow, you can assume Montreal went crazy and triggered a complete meltdown, riots and was leveled.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: ice melted?
<nigelbabu> anyone remembers how to connect to people.ubuntu.com?
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: oh thats all gone, was 15C today.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: its 30 here :D
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: don't remind me its still somewhat cold. Though tbh, I prefer it around 20 than overly hot. Maybe I'm a cold person.
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom <That help, just use an sftp client.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: I did use it with normal client, dont remember how
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: connet to server and select ssh
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: I guess, haven't used the space ever, don't really need it with u1.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: I put stuff there when its something related to cummunity
<nigelbabu> !ping | nigelbabu
<Votebot> nigelbabu: nigelbabu, stop pinging already. We all heard you.
<pedro3005> hi lobinho
<lobinho> hey there
<lobinho> t's up?
<pedro3005> learning about integrating C with Python
<lobinho> when I did it with C/C++ and SDL, as well as C/C++ and OpenGL, it was a pain in the ass at first D:
<lobinho> but you don't have to get used to the first steps, since the real daily programming comes after that :p
<brackenn> hello?
<kermiac> hi brackenn :)
<pedro3005> hi
<brackenn> Hey! Hi! I got it to work!
<pedro3005> great!
<brackenn> Is this a place I can Get some Advice?
<pedro3005> sure is
<brackenn> Great. I need some help with my printer. I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, and i did a fresh reload of My whole op system.
<brackenn> I can't get my printer to work.
<kermiac> what brand printer is it brackenn?
<brackenn> It is a Canon Pixma IP1800.
<pedro3005> brackenn, so wait, you did a clean install?
<brackenn> Yes. Fron a disk.
<brackenn> er..From
<kermiac> brackenn: from a quick search, this *may* help: http://tantos.web.id/blogs/how-to-karmic-koala-and-canon-pixma-ip1800-ip1900
<kermiac> I have hp printers though, so I can't help too much
<brackenn> I've been to that site, But I don't fully understand it.
<pedro3005> brackenn, any specific question?
<kermiac> brackenn: what part of the instructions are you having troubles with? hopefully i can help to explain it better for you :)
<brackenn> Sure, And thanks in advance. I downloaded, and did the tar -zxvf Canon-Pixma-iP1900-iP1800-KarmicKoala.tar.gz command.
<brackenn> which all came out on my desktop.
<brackenn> but I can't do step 3.
<pedro3005> if the files are already there, ignore step 3
<brackenn>  Where would I find that directory?
<brackenn> okay.
<brackenn> okay, I just did steps 4 and 5...
<brackenn> How do I do step 7. where do I find  and what is a pPD file?
<pedro3005> brackenn, download this file http://www.mediafire.com/?mdmldyztfoh
<kermiac> brackenn: a PostScript Printer Description (PPD) file basically just tells your O/S what your printer is capable of - fonts, paper size, resolution, etc
<brackenn> i downloaded it, it's on my desktop, but it keeps giving me an error when i try to move it to to usr\share\ppd
<pedro3005> brackenn, let me guess: permission error
<brackenn> Yah. I just foud that out.
<pedro3005> brackenn, ok, so try running this:
<pedro3005> sudo mv ~/Desktop/canonip1900for1800.ppd /usr/share/ppd
<brackenn> that worked...Yea!
<pedro3005> :D
<pedro3005> now "Then from menu System->Administration->Printing, right click on your printer, choose properties, then change your Make and Model using this new PPD file."
<brackenn> Still won't work.
<pedro3005> what happened?
<brackenn> Very little. The print que says the jobs are completed, but nothing comes out of the printer. The light doesn't flash.
<brackenn> Wait...
<brackenn> Hold on....
<brackenn> I think I miss-interp'ed the directions the first time, about assigning the ppd file. I think I got it working.
<brackenn> Yah. It's working. Many thanks.
<pedro3005> brackenn, great :)
<brackenn> Bye.
<loki20> trying to get my graphics faster on a Dell Mini 1010 with UNR = any suggestions
<leoquant> !NVIDIA
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone awake in here
<kermiac> hi ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey
<kermiac> ZeRoDeAtH50435: how are you today/night?
<pedro3005> hi everyone
<kermiac> hi pedro3005 :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have the thing for class that I have to do tracepath time.nist.gov but at the end it says too many hops: 1492 resume: pmtu 1492 does that mean that there was to many for it to run through
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> fine you
<kermiac> good thanks :)
<pedro3005> someone here good at math?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> depends
<pedro3005> well... excuse my dumbness.. but in for instance http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/8/b/0/8b02df70671b7bdd99e2c96a700319be.png  , what's that weird thing that looks like an E? :P
<pedro3005> with infinite on top
<zeroseven0183> Sigma
<zeroseven0183> or summation
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it depends on the math that you are using it for
<pedro3005> in the example, what is it for?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> got me
<pedro3005> I think it's one of these summations
<pedro3005> I looked it up, easy enough
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<pedro3005> in the example, you'd start at minus infinite, and go all the way to infinite
<pedro3005> substituting n on the formula that follows it
<pedro3005> thanks! I needed a name to google it. much appreciated :D
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I got that
<merman123> hey guys, does anybody know if transcend external usb hard drive has any problems with ubuntu? I'm planning to buy one
<tykaju> merman123 i bought one and it's work correctly but you can't use sjelite software on ubuntu
<tykaju> maybe with lucid lynx it will be possible
<merman123> what is sjelite used for?
<tykaju> transcend external usb hard drive come with a soft (sjelite) wich can help you to protect your data and for backups
<Severity1> hi all
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I change my logon screen
<shahan> ubuntu release may delay
<shahan> as some bug has been discovered at the last time...
<shahan> may be few hours
<shahan> but in general it will realease about GMT 3:00 PM
<shahan> the whole community is waitting for the RELEASE of .... :-)
<jcbv> what time is release and will compiz now work with older nvidia cards like vanta and geforc 2 gts
<starcraftman> jcbv: I dunno exact date of release, should be later in the day think they still doing some last minute iso testing and building.
<zeroseven0183> Almost there
<starcraftman> jcbv: as to nvidia, depends how well nouveau works as Nvidia binaries have dropped those cards.
<jcbv> guess im screwed dammit i need compiz on this old rig
<jcbv> they should have let me test it i always find bugs in stuff
<jcbv> i been tilting pinballs since 82
<starcraftman> jcbv: you can download a testing iso and give it a whirl.
<jcbv> wont i have to reinstall it later though
<starcraftman> jcbv: not unless glaring gaps, you can always just run it froma  live cd and test there.
<starcraftman> jcbv: Joing #ubuntu-testing and the isos are here > iso.qa.ubuntu.com. If you find any serious bugs report to channel/site.
<jcbv> thanks
<jcbv> will do
<jcbv> cant access page
<jcbv> yo u must play starcraft on ubuntu i might have to install it
<jcbv> havent played it in a while im busy playing company of heros
<jcbv> im getting sick of all this made for  vista software what a pain
<starcraftman> jcbv: interesting site down, check back in a bit. Must be getting hammered.
<starcraftman> jcbv: actually lil bit retired from sc atm, I'm at uni doing intensive comp sci degree. Not much time for games. When I'm not in class I'm usually teaching myself a language not in program.
<LzrdKing> does ubuntu enterprise cloud let me use all my computers as a giant cluster?
<meindian523> What time (UTC/otherwise) does 10.04 release?
 * meindian523 is here at 2104 hours on Thurs, Apr 29 and still waiting
<Akos> there is no release date
<meindian523> *2106 hours IST
<Akos> i mean hour :P
<Akos> just date
<Akos> and the CDs have been re-imaged due to a grub bug, so that's why they seem to be released later
<meindian523> Akos, ah, but I thought someone might know.....
<Akos> it's just 1:36 pm in the us, so they have almost one more day :P
<meindian523> was that why they were pushed from 25th to 29th?
<Akos> i don't think so ..
<Akos> i dunno about that push
<meindian523> Akos, 1336 on Apr 29th or Apr 28th?
<Akos> 29th
<meindian523> hmm
<meindian523> they got something like 10 hours
<Akos> exactly
<meindian523> :)
 * meindian523 waits...
<starcraftman> meindian523: probably be quite a bit later in day. Don't sweat it.
<meindian523> starcraftman, I won't be, I'll probably be sleeping like a baby when it does release...
<starcraftman> meindian523: hehe
<meindian523> starcraftman, as an aside, do the repos for dist-upgrade get updated prior to the release or later
<meindian523> if earlier I might set the laptop to do checks every half hour or so and dist-upgrade as soon as it becomes available
<meindian523> currently running Lucid RC on it
<starcraftman> meindian523:  do you have to get it absolutely second it releases? :) I don't know the time dist updates.
<meindian523> starcraftman, nah, but been using Ubuntu for 3 years now and haven't, ever, seen the release as it becomes available
<meindian523> want to feel the anticipation at least once
<starcraftman> meindian523: hehe, alright :)
<meindian523> though it isn't too great, been using Lucid since beta 1
<meindian523> so well
<meindian523> yet....
 * starcraftman shrugs.
<starcraftman> It's got upgraded packages, and a few newish things.
<starcraftman> Sometimes it really seems like we need longer releases.
<starcraftman> cycles*
<shahan> when will be realease
<shahan> ?
<shahan_> any update news about ubuntu 10.04 realease?
<shahan_> starcraftman: ?
<shahan_> starcraftman: hey.. do u know any update news/
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo
 * meindian523 checks for 10.04 release
<starcraftman> hi bodhi_zazen
<starcraftman> meindian523: the final seeded release is propogating now fyi.
<meindian523> thanks starcraftman
<starcraftman> meindian523: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<starcraftman> meindian523: I know cuz I'm zsyncing my RC files. :)
<meindian523> wow, its on the mirrors, but not on the main site
<starcraftman> meindian523: it takes a while to propogate, I think they wait till everywhere has it before announcement
<meindian523> starcraftman, ah
<meindian523> starcraftman, the desktop version does fine for notebooks too, right?
<starcraftman> meindian523: the netbook version main feature is alternate interface for smaller screens.
<starcraftman> if it's > 1280x1024 I'd go with desktop, smaller and it might not be great.
<meindian523> starcraftman, I meant as in optimizations, etc
<meindian523> for battery power
<meindian523> etc
<meindian523> #ubuntu-release-party has gone crazy
<starcraftman> meindian523: I'm not a labtop expert, I don't think theres any huge difference between netbook and desktop in terms of power, should use same backend.
<meindian523> starcraftman, not netbook, notebook equal to laptop
<starcraftman> meindian523: regardless, power back end management is same I think. Netbooks just a low power labtop. Netbook is just a gimmick word anyway.
<bmuluu> hello
<starcraftman> hello bmuluu
<bmuluu> hello +starcraftman
<meindian523> starcraftman, yeah
<starcraftman> bmuluu: got a problem?
<bmuluu> no problem at all
<meindian523> starcraftman, well, as an answer to that criteria you gave, laptop is at 1400*1050
<starcraftman> meindian523: nice big screen, stick with standard install them.
<meindian523> starcraftman, yeah
<starcraftman> meindian523: man release channel just buzzing.
<starcraftman> ehehe
<meindian523> starcraftman, release-party channel?
<starcraftman> aye, some people get a lil too excited.
<starcraftman> maybe they all ahead of me in the aclohol department.
<meindian523> lol starcraftman
<starcraftman> meindian523: I'll catch up later, I'm off to the qc loco meet up in a few hours.
 * meindian523 wonders at the typing speed of An_Ony_Moose. (S)He got off 2 lines in a row without nobody's post in between
<meindian523> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424721/
<meindian523> sure starcraftman
<meindian523> cya round
<starcraftman> meindian523: copy paste?
<starcraftman> meindian523: oh not leaving just yet, I meant when I go. still got 4 hours just to go downtown, its not that far.
<meindian523> starcraftman, possibly, still quite fast, to middle click and press enter
<meindian523> starcraftman, ah
<shahan> something change in ubuntu site
<shahan> the counter vanished
<shahan> below of the site
<shahan> !!!
 * meindian523 checks own blog
<starcraftman> bah, blogs!!!
<meindian523> starcraftman, yup, the Available Soon hasn't changed yet
<starcraftman> meindian523: hmm? Ubuntu.com is updated now
<meindian523> starcraftman, nah, I meant the countdown thingie
<starcraftman> oh alright. Takes a lil bit I suppose.
<shahan> yes.... I am going to download
<shahan> what is the best procedure of downloading?
<shahan> torrent or direct?
<meindian523> shahan, torrent
<shahan> which one will be best
<meindian523> shahan, torrent
<shahan> meindian523: will I get better speed on torrent?
<meindian523> shahan, yup
<meindian523> if something 3MB/s from one seed sounds good enough to you
<shahan> meindian523: will I dowonload it right now?
<meindian523> shahan, that depends on you doesn't it??
<shahan> meindian523: yes
<shahan> meindian523: tnx
 * meindian523 will wait another half an hour
<shahan> meindian523: why?
<meindian523> shahan, my ISP allows me free download between 0000 and 0800 hours
<shahan> meindian523: ok...
<shahan> meindian523: hmm
<shahan> meindian523: I am going to download
<meindian523> sure
<shahan> meindian523: NOT GETTING BETTERSPEED ON TORRENT
<shahan> not getting speed on torrent
<meindian523> shahan, what speeds are you getting?
<shahan> going to download it direct
<shahan> meindian523: only 5-6 KBps
<meindian523> shahan, hmm
<meindian523> shahan, wait a min
<meindian523> more speed coming in
<shahan> meindian523: how speed will come
<meindian523> shahan, people with dedicated computers seeding
<shahan> meindian523: how long I should wait for?
<meindian523> shahan, 10 mins prolly
<shahan> meindian523: r u indian?
<meindian523> shahan, yep
<shahan> kahase ho?
<shahan> meindian523: kahase ho?
<meindian523> shahan, Bambai
<shahan> meindian523: hmm
<meindian523> shahan, yourself?
<shahan> meindian523: BANGLADESH
<shahan> meindian523: DHAKA
<meindian523> shahan, hmm
<meindian523> shahan, what speeds now?
<shahan> let me download now
<shahan> meindian523: I have sotpped it
<shahan> meindian523: haha
<meindian523> try torrent first
<shahan> meindian523: not good
<meindian523> shahan, what exactly
<meindian523> ?
<shahan> meindian523: about 10
<shahan> meindian523: 10 KBps
<meindian523> and what's the max bandwidth your ISP gives you?
<shahan> meindian523: I didnt tried with torrent befoe with my new ISP
<shahan> meindian523: but I download directly about 50 KBps
<meindian523> shahan, hmm
<shahan> meindian523: now its 3-4 KBps
<shahan> me :(
<meindian523> shahan, patience, people are in a hurry to install asap
<shahan> meindian523: asap?
<meindian523> shahan, as soon as possible
<shahan> meindian523: coming back soon
<shahan> bey
<meindian523> ok
<znxtch> Does anyone play any games on Ubuntu?
<znxtch> I'm bored and I'm looking for a game suggestion.  Something I could download from the Download Center. . .that doesn't suck.
<starcraftman> znxtch: teeworlds!
<starcraftman> znxtch: luk loves that game, addict.
<meindian523> starcraftman, what kind really?
<meindian523> strategy, FPS, what
<meindian523> why isn't CK here?
<znxtch> looks like a 2d shooter
<znxtch> multiplayer
<znxtch> sort of like SOLDAT but more cartoony
<starcraftman> znxtch: indeed, cool game.
<starcraftman> the good ol days of soldat in the highscool and college labs
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> I like ARC too
<znxtch> did you ever play that?
<meindian523> shahan, what about now? On torrent?
<shahan> meindian523: 20KBps
<shahan> meindian523: going to be good
<meindian523> cool, keep it, don't go for the http
<meindian523> http rates will be unpredictable
<starcraftman> meindian523: just gotta pick a good less known server :)
<meindian523> starcraftman, hmm, but I'm die hard torrent fan
<meindian523> suffered enough bad ISOs
<starcraftman> hehehe
<starcraftman> meindian523: you know you can use the DTA extension with an sha256 hash.
<meindian523> starcraftman, yeah, but I don't think its gonna make much difference to me
<meindian523> my pipe is 512kbps
<starcraftman> meindian523: I feel your pain, slow dsl line here too.
<meindian523> and yeah, thats 512kilobits/sec
 * meindian523 is going offline, be back in a few mins, need to start off with my free unlimited d/l period
<javatexan> can you run document viewer from the terminal: docview something.ps?
<starcraftman> later team, times for party :)
<simar> hi all
<maddeth> hi all
<pedro3005> hi
<geirha> A bit disappointing that Ubuntu manual.
<maddeth> ubuntu manual?
<geirha> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geirha> Hm. Ok, maybe not that bad. I spotted an error perusing the command line chapter, but that seems to be it.
<geirha> And it's not written in stone. I can report it at lp :)
<pedro3005> Yet another ubuntu manual?
<geirha> It seems quite comprehensive, and can be bought as a real book made with that white stuff ... what's it called again?
<geirha> paper
<maddeth> :) geirha
<maddeth> I always prefer reading a real book
<pedro3005> +1
<pedro3005> but I never seem to have patience to read computer books
<pedro3005> don't know why
<maddeth> when your in work writing/reading documetns, the last thing you want to do is read more crap on the computer at home
<maddeth> pedro3005, I read a lot of fiction
<maddeth> but just bought a computer book now
<pedro3005> yeah, I got "The C Programming Language" by Ritchie and Kernighan, need to pay more attention to it
<maddeth> Not much of a programmer myself
<maddeth> though I want to learn a bit more about machine code
<pedro3005> not a programmer either - but I'm trying to be one ;)
<maddeth> meh, dont want to be a coding monkey
<maddeth> talking of which, you about tronyx ?
<maddeth> take that as a no
<pedro3005> machine code? you mean 0's and 1's? :P
<maddeth> AND OR XOR
<maddeth> Hex ;)
<maddeth> not binary
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-30
<shahan> problem on downloading Torrent
<shahan> everyone is saying that they are getting spedd while downloading torrent
<shahan> but I am getting not more then 25-30 KBps
<phillw> shahan: all bets are off for about 48 hours
<shahan> phillw: bets?
<phillw> if there are more leeches than seeders the rate drops, sadly too many leeches and not enough seeders. the majority are just "me, me, me" and do not understand that giving a little helps.
<shahan> phillw: but getting seed 39(6748) and peers 9(3917)
<phillw> shahan: idk, all i know is that i don't bother for at least 48 hours.
<pedro3005> fala lobinho
<lobinho> \o
<lobinho> it seems not everybody is very happy that Lucid Lynx was released today
<ddecator> no release ever satisfies everyone =p
<lobinho> but what about the celebration, the big event? D:
<ddecator> celebrations happen throughout the first month of release =)
<ddecator> right now is the "yay, upgrade bugs..." celebration
<pedro3005> hey ddecator
<ddecator> hey pedro3005
<pedro3005> how are you?
<ddecator> pretty good, just finished a midterm today, so now i can relax a little. busy weekend though. yourself?
<lobinho> come to think of it, I downloaded the first alpha that was released and it worked almost perfectly
<lobinho> only the partitioner had some issues
<ddecator> lobinho: that's fairly common with LTS where they aren't making too many major under-the-hood changes
<lobinho> hmm, I see
<ddecator> normal releases, i wait until a3, and even then they can be pretty buggy (at least in the past they have been)
<pedro3005> Oh, I'm good
<pedro3005> ddecator, how's Python? :P
 * phillw coughs at pedro3005 saying he is O:-)
<ddecator> pedro3005: didn't get a chance to work on it yesterday, gonna practice a little tonight =)
<pedro3005> hello, phillw
<pedro3005> ddecator, fun :) I'm stuck on the same problem you were, except in C
<ddecator> pedro3005: haha, fun stuff. btw, i asked in -team, but do you have a program you would recommend for writing py3 scripts? geanie is just py2 and idle is pretty basic for actual writing..
<pedro3005> ddecator, Python 3 and 2 aren't different enough that you'd need a different program... I use GEdit for all my programming
<pedro3005> and I love it :D
<lobinho> cli rlz *-*
<pedro3005> lobinho, no vim thank you
<pedro3005> :p
<lobinho> I mean the compiler ;)
<ddecator> pedro3005: following the byte of python, i've run into a few things that he uses that are in python3 but not 2. yah, i've used gedit for editing files when packaging, i like the scheme it uses for coloring the scripts
<pedro3005> lobinho, compile python? dunno what you have been smoking...
<lobinho> I never learned Python, so I don't have a clue whether it is compiled or interpreted :p
<pedro3005> interpreted as they get
<lobinho> I'm just saying I prefer compiling stuff through cli :p
<pedro3005> I compile C code through CLI too
<ddecator> gedit has plugins? o.o
<lobinho> yup
<ddecator> i feel like i've been living in the dark..
<ddecator> whoa, built-in python console, win
<pedro3005> yeah, but I can't get it to work :X
<pedro3005> oh, found it
<pedro3005> View > Bottom Pane
<ddecator> yup
<pedro3005> certainly helpful
<lobinho> hey, anyone knows how to use "su user" or "su - user" within a script? I mean, when the console asks for the password, how do I make the script enter it? I'm assuming I know the password for "user" and don't mind writing it
<Vantrax> lobinho, you generally make it so your script runs as root
<Vantrax> cron, cronweekly/daily/monthly or even run by rc.local
<lobinho> but the user who'll execute it shouldn't be a sudoer
<Vantrax> then you add the script to the sudoers file
<Vantrax> then they dont need to be sudo
<lobinho> oh, didn't know about that
<lobinho> cool!
<Vantrax> np
<lobinho> and then, the script which runs as root can execute commands through any user account, is that right?
<Vantrax> you go sudo visudo
<Vantrax> then add what scripts you want to be run without root
<lobinho> googling it right now
<Vantrax> for example this is a line i use in one of my labs ALL ALL=/sbin/lsmod,/sbin/insmod,/sbin/rmmod,/bin/setserial,/bin/mknod
<Vantrax> so the user can run lsmod insmod, rmmod, setserial, and mknod as user when they require sudo normally
<lobinho> but does that solve the problem of running a non-root command as another user? like user A logging temporarily as user B only for one command in B's account...?
<Vantrax> why do you want to do it?
<Vantrax> (and in answer to your question no... but there is probably another way
<lobinho> so that other people at home can resume my torrents while I'm out :D
<phillw> lobinho: you would use the group part of unix privalideges for that, not try to over-ride owner privalidges ?
<Vantrax> yep phillw
<Vantrax> if you give group rights to it, and put the users in the group they can do it without being you
<Vantrax> depending how you are trying to do it
<lobinho> but I think the privilege issue is not with the script itself, I believe it's in the command instead
<Vantrax> where is the program installed?
<Vantrax> is it in your userspace or in /bin
<Vantrax> or /sbin
<Vantrax> or /opt/bin
<lobinho> probably /bin
<phillw> make a new group, and simply add the users you want to it.
<Vantrax>  or...
<Vantrax> so your using something like transmission
<lobinho> yup
<Vantrax> and want to be able to have another user use the command line to resume it under your account
<lobinho> with "$ transmission-remote -s" I can resume torrents through cli
<lobinho> yeah!
<Vantrax> but that command has to be run as user
<lobinho> I read somewhere that "su user" makes us log in as user instead of root
<lobinho> and the console asks for user's password, as well
<Vantrax> now with a script run as root you can do a su user (because your root) and you dont need the user password
<lobinho> only I can't figure how to make the script enter the password
<Vantrax> so your script should be something like su user && transmission-remote -s
<lobinho> oh! I didn't know that
<Vantrax> and add the script to sudoers
 * Vantrax is going to double check that.. hasnt done that particular trick in a bit
<lobinho> someone logged as root doesn't need anyone's password to execute a command as another user?
<Vantrax> no, someone logged in as root can assume a user
<Vantrax> just booting up a machine to test that on
<lobinho> and why "&&"? I thought of adding the transmission code in the next line
<Vantrax> habit
<Vantrax> just means and execute this one too
<Vantrax> just verified that that does work
<Vantrax> long as you are root you can su to any user without a password
<lobinho> when I tried "su user", either from terminal or from a script, I got an error
<lobinho> don't remember what it was like, but it was something related to graphics
<lobinho> oh no, not graphics, but SCIM
<lobinho> should I paste the output here? it's 10 lines
<Vantrax> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Vantrax> then give the link
<lobinho> that part was actually just a warning
<lobinho> I think I did it!
<lobinho> first I'm opening gedit with another account whose password I know, so that I'll go there and see if it worked
<lobinho> should it still be there when I log in for real?
<lobinho> gonna check that now, brb
<lobinho> it wasn't there
<Vantrax> i would try creating a file as the client
<Vantrax> or making a directory
<Vantrax> that will show up properly
<Vantrax> s/client/user
<Vantrax> opening graphical programs from a command line as a user is much more tricky
<lobinho> or maybe this script could execute another script, which would then call Transmission
<lobinho> the second script would be run as the user, so no problem here
<lobinho> what do you think?
<lobinho> Vantrax, thank you very much for the help
<lobinho> I appreciate it greatly! I believe this is gonna work *-*
<Vantrax> sorry, was afk a sec
<Vantrax> that would also work too
<Vantrax> but so would just doing su user && ...
<lobinho> wow, I wrote "su user && gedit" and gedit opened up on my own screen, and the terminal where I typed "sudo ./script.sh" became user@...
<lobinho> I'll try just clicking on it
<Vantrax> su user only allows you to run a command with that users rights
<Vantrax> so if your running a graphical program it will run in your session with that users rights
<lobinho> then I'll have to keep on searching
<lobinho> there must be a way to start a session and run a program... maybe some hard low level coding? D:
<wahben> Vantrax, you mean like "su USERNAME -c COMMAND" ??
<Vantrax> yep
<Vantrax> thats the one i was thinking about
<Vantrax> lobinho, use su -c user transmission-remote -s
<lobinho> yeah, tried su user -c gedit right now
<lobinho> gotta log int as user to see if it's there
<lobinho> I'm afraid Pidgin/IRC will drop in the meantime, so brb
<Vantrax> it will
<lobinho> hmm, nope, gedit was not open in the other session
<lobinho> neither did Pidgin drop
<lobinho> =)
<Vantrax> i dont think that it works with graphical commands
<lobinho> hey, in the manpage I found an option -l or --login
<lobinho> Make the shell a login shell.  This means the following.  Unset all environment variables except TERM, HOME, and SHELL (which are set as described above), and USER and LOGNAME (which are set, even for the super-user, as described above), and set PATH to a compiled-in default value.  Change to user's home directory.  Prepend ‘-’ to the shell's name, intended to make it read its login startup file(s).
<lobinho> Failed to launch SCIM.
<lobinho> (gedit:18571): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Vantrax> thats a display issue tho lobinho
<Vantrax> that actually told you it workd
<Vantrax> how are you going to launch an application when it doesnt have a display to put it on
<Vantrax> another session (ie yours) has it
<lobinho> when I launch it through mouse click, it doesn't display anything, since there's no terminal screen...
<lobinho> so why does the program not open, when we do have a terminal output telling us it works?
<Vantrax> maybe get your script to have an exit message so you can verify that it completed
<Vantrax> it can cat to a file to give success comments
<lobinho> like this...?
<lobinho> su user -c gedit | cat output
<Vantrax> well that depends
<Vantrax> su user -cl gedit | cat /tmp/output should work
<lobinho> -cl is like -c AND -l at the same time?
<Vantrax> i would recommend not using gedit
<Vantrax> yes
<lobinho> oh, why not gedit?
<Vantrax> i would not use a graphical program
<Vantrax> because your session has the display
<lobinho> but that's the point
<Vantrax> so you cant open an application on a display
<lobinho> Transmission is a graphical program
<Vantrax> transmission is both
<lobinho> hmm
<Vantrax> also, transmission will already be running
<Vantrax> so your not trying to create a new instance, just send a command to a program already in memory
<lobinho> that depends on the situation
<lobinho> most of the times, my account won't even be logged
<lobinho> I mean, everytime I leave with my session blocked and Transmission running, my mother eventually reboots so that she can surf the web
<lobinho> then, if she is to run a script that will resume my downloads after she's done, Transmission won't be already running in the first place
<duckie> anyone know how to get a wireless network set up with ubuntu...im new...
<lobinho> if you have the hardware plugged, it's all automatic :)
<lobinho> at least it should be o.o
<duckie> my wireless is built in to my laptop
<duckie> and since i have ubuntu, just got it two days ago, im used to windows, it hasnt been working
<duckie> and i have no idea how to make anything work
<duckie> i just need to set up the router in my house
<duckie> and somehow get it all working
<lobinho> the one that came with my laptop just worked as soon as the system loaded everything
<duckie> hmm
<duckie> i dont have the software for my wireless router
<duckie> ive had it for a long time and i dont know where it is
<lobinho> but you shouldn't need any software for this
<duckie> and it wouldnt work with ununtu anyhow
<duckie> its a microsoft wireless g router, and i have a laptop, and ubuntu 9.10
<duckie> anyhow, its alright, ive been trying to do this for two days now,  maybe you know where i can find help thru a website or something
<duckie> im really not used to ubuntu yet and i have a lot of trouble trying to find things
<lobinho> which is somewhat strange, since it always provided me with everything I needed - apart from specific applications, of course
<duckie> hm
<duckie> oh well
<duckie> ill just keep trying
<duckie> thank you for your time
<lobinho> you sure the router works in other OS's?
<duckie> it worked fine in windows
<duckie> but my wireless card in my laptop doesnt connect anywhere now
<duckie> since i got ubuntu
<duckie> i cant connect to wireless anywhere
<duckie> and i dont know what to do to fix it
<duckie> and i dont know how to get my computer to recognize the wireless router
<duckie> like in normal windows how you would run a set up or something
<lobinho> there should be a connection icon in a panel, usually on the top-right corner
<duckie> mhm
<duckie> but it doesnt see any wireless connections
<lobinho> try clicking on "edit connections" (right-click menu)
<duckie> it only has the auto etho thing
<duckie> which is all these wires on my floor
<duckie> im guessing
<lobinho> yes, auto ethN are wired connections
<lobinho> but the wireless signal should be listet as well
<duckie> so how do i get it to see the wireless
<lobinho> listed
<lobinho> hmm... by clicking on "edit connections", maybe you can create a wireless network
<lobinho> I'm not sure if that would do
<duckie> ive tried that
<duckie> ive been clicking around for a bit, let me see if i can make it work now
<duckie> i may be back
<duckie> thank you for your help
<Vantrax> boo, i was awa
<Vantrax> when ducky comes back get him to find out what adapter he has in his laptop
<Vantrax> he can use lspci ( lists pci device) and lsusb ( lists usb device)
<Vantrax> that will give him his model
<Vantrax> also have him check for restricted drivers
<ddecator> i'm surprised how quiet it is in here..
<shahan> dowonload finished
<shahan> now need the checksum of 10.04
<shahan> not getting
<shahan> starcraftman: ...
<shahan> phillw: ...
<shahan> I need emergency help
<shahan> need check sum of ubuntu 10.04
<shahan> any one can help me?
<ddecator> the hash for md5sum?
<shahan> ddecator: yes
<shahan> ddecator: of ubuntu 10.04
<shahan> ddecator: can u help me?
<ddecator> shahan: i'm finding it =)
<shahan> ddecator: to get the hash of ubuntu 10.04... I am not getting it
<shahan> ddecator: ok
<shahan> ddecator: please
<ddecator> shahan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<shahan> ddecator: tnx very much :-)
<ddecator> shahan: np =)
<shahan> I am back
<shahan> with ubuntu 10.04
<ddecator> very nice =)
<ddecator> welcome to the future
<shahan> ddecator: I am looking for ubuntu-restricted-extras offline installer
<shahan> ddecator: do u have any know source?
<shahan> ddecator: known?
<ddecator> why would you need offline?
<shahan> thats great
<shahan> ddecator: I need as someone has no internet
<shahan> ddecator: its could be helpful
<shahan> ddecator: is there any problem?
<ddecator> well, it's not included on the system, so the only offline solution i can think of is downloading the .deb, putting it on a flash drive, then installing it on the other system..
<shahan> ddecator: do u know any source for downloading the .deb file of ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ddecator> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddecator> check the package details, find the one you need
<ddecator> that is, click the arrows next to whichever verion they have
<Akos> good morning team
<Akos> one more mirror for the downloaders if anyone wants to post links http://ubuntu.akos.me
<ddecator> morning/evening Akos
<ravibn> Hello! I need help with my booting problem
<Akos> hi ravibn, what seems to be the problem ,the wider you explain, the more can someone help you (:
<ravibn> Hi, I ran an update few minutes back and it asked me to restart. After the restart in the boot menu I select generic kernel 2.6.31-21-genric to boot. I got an error msg "1.185157 Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,17)" However I rebooted again with older version generic kernal 2.6.31-20 it works fine. How to fix this problem ?
<ddecator> i swear i just saw someone ask about that..
<ddecator> ah, you asked about it in -launchpad =)
<ddecator> ok, so i'm not crazy
<kermiac> ddecator: from reading the backsroll I believe that was ravibn earlier
<ravibn> yes! I had asked this earlier but got no response from anyone
<ddecator> sorry, i saw it, but i'm not familiar with the kernel =\
<kermiac> ravibn: are you running ubuntu inside wubi?
<ravibn> thats right under win xp prof
<kermiac> ah... one sec, I was reading something about that a few days ago
<ravibn> but this update happened only today
<kermiac> ravibn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8639088&postcount=79
<kermiac> yes, the same thing happened to a few people using wubi the last time there was a kernel update
<ravibn> basically I need to uninstall wubi by unistall-wubi.exe and then install this wubi from the url
<kermiac> ravibn: I don't think you need to uninstall wubi, just overwrite it with the new wubi from that url
<ravibn> gottcha you ! let me do that and I will get back on this channel
<ddecator> i don't miss the wubi days..
<kermiac> ddecator: yeah, I'm not a big fan personally - but it is useful to help people transition to lubuntu :)
<ravibn> kermiac : I did replace the wubi from that url but the problem was not solved
<ddecator> kermiac: did the trick for me, haha. then windows decided it wanted to move all of the files necessary to boot for no apparent reason. decided to dual-boot after that
<kermiac> ravibn: please try this updated version http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/lucid/wubi-r189.exe
<kermiac> you will need to rename it to wubi.exe
<ravibn> Ok! I will give it a try
<_Commander_> anyone here
<_Commander_> ?
<ddecator> _Commander_: what's up?
<_Commander_> need help
<_Commander_> after some updates my computer wont boot
<ddecator> hm, quite a few people seem to be having that, i saw a lot of threads on the forums about it
<_Commander_> was running lucid beta2 and updated some pakages today about 120mb
<ddecator> _Commander_: can you be more specific about what happens?
 * kermiac goes to eat dinner. If ravibn is still having issues with wubi can someone pls direct him to the "if you have issues follow this procedure" part of http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9030372&postcount=1
<_Commander_> freezing during boot
<_Commander_> stuck at loading initial ramdisk
<ddecator> any error messages?
<_Commander_> nothung
<_Commander_> nothing...
<ravibn> kermiac : Hi! the problem got solved. This got solved with the earlier version of wubi
<ddecator> _Commander_: hmm..unfortunately i'm not very good with boot issues =\
<ddecator> especially when it's 3:30am, haha
<_Commander_> hm.... stuck with my phone on xhat....
<ravibn> kermiac : you r online still  ?
<ddecator> ravibn: good to hear =) kermiac might be busy at work atm
<ddecator> _Commander_: ok, let me take a look to see if i can find anything on the forums
<ravibn> anyway thanks
<ddecator> np, it's what we're here for =)
<ddecator> _Commander_: can i ask how you know where it's getting stuck?
<_Commander_> while loading initial ramdisk.
<ddecator> _Commander_: on the forums it sounds like people had luck booting with a live cd then reinstalling grub
<ddecator> we had some issues earlier with grub...if you got the iso after they fixed it, you shouldn't have run into issues, but it might not be the same problem
<_Commander_> hm odd
<ddecator> er, wait
<ddecator> sorry, there is several people talking about different issues in this thread..
<ddecator> _Commander_: is ubuntu the only OS on your computer?
<_Commander_> windows 7 as second
<ddecator> can you boot into windows still?
<_Commander_> not tried. doing a live cd into lynx
<geirha> Does the previous kernel boot?
<_Commander_> nopp
<ddecator> i know some people were unable to boot into any OS, and that was due to GRUB or, in some cases, the MBR
<ddecator> ok, i can't stay up any longer, i need sleep...
<_Commander_> night night :)
<ddecator> good luck _Commander_ i'm sure others can help you if you run into any issues
<shahan> starcraftman: r u here?
<shahan> starcraftman: you online?
<shahan> is there any site which provide the Linux alternative  of Windows software?
<shahan> is there any site which provide the Linux alternative  of Windows software?
<shahan> is there any site which provide the Linux alternative  of Windows software?
<shahan> is there any site which provide the Linux alternative  of Windows software?
<geirha> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/index.html
<geirha> «Ubuntu equivalents to Windows programs»
<geirha> There's also linuxalt.com
<shahan> geirha: tnx
<shahan> tnx very much
<duanedesign> /26/30
<javatexan> hey guys I had the Update manager update my kernel yesterday and it appears that now my touchpad scrolling is now not working.....odd eh?
<javatexan> woohoo, its back this morning!!!!
<geirha> Does it work if you boot the previous kernel?
<geirha> Oh, fixed by magic? :)
<javatexan> I have no idea, I tried it this morning and voila.....Maybe the laptop was tired and the long sleep last night fixed it.  LOL!!!
<starcraftman> javatexan: you have failed to factor in the magic linux gods, they work in mysterious ways.
<javatexan> I am not complaining....perplexed, but not complaining
<javatexan> LOL
<switchgirl> hi
<ikt> heya
<switchgirl> ikt, have you come across the issue of ubuntu failing - ie gwibber isn't working for me nore firefox
<geirha> First thing I'd check is space usage. df -h
<ikt> firefox isn't working?
<geirha> If / or /home is full, that would likely be the problem.
<switchgirl> not full
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425261/
<geirha> So that can be safely ruled out :)
<geirha> do you get any error messages?
<switchgirl> no
<switchgirl> i just can't post or update
<geirha> Maybe firefox has been updated and you haven't restarted it?
<ikt> that's odd
<ikt> I always have /home separate so I can do a quick reinstall if need be
<switchgirl> nope i rebooted several times#
<geirha> Have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors for errors relating to firefox or gwibber?
<LzrdKing> hi switchgirl
<pizza_the_hut> good morning. did anyone upgrade to lynx?
<LzrdKing> is this in lucid?
<nigelbabu> switchgirl: keyboard refuses to post anything?
<nigelbabu> and only thing that works is alt ctrl del and you have to hit restart?
<switchgirl> no it can type
<switchgirl> it wont post it
<LzrdKing> so enter is busted?
<switchgirl> LzrdKing, it isn't it just adds a line
<LzrdKing> how about at the command line?
<LzrdKing> maybe you need to change the batteries in your wireless keyboard
<geirha> I had a partially broken keyboard a while back. After hitting ctrl+something, the keyrelease event wouldn't always trigger for the ctrl key, so when hitting Enter, it would actually be treated as Ctrl+Enter
<geirha> tapping the ctrl key usually "shook it loose"
<julian> Hi I just installed v10.4lts with wine and timidity, and although it worked at first now I have no sound and the hardware isn´t listed in audio configuration
<digitalstimulus> hello all, would this be a good place to direct someone who has no experience with ubuntu or IRC even?  I have installed ubuntu on someone's machine and I plan on getting them started, but I won't always be there
<julian> Hi I just installed v10.4lts with wine and timidity, and although it worked at first now I have no sound and the hardware isn´t listed in audio configuration
<digitalstimulus> julian, is your sound muted?
<starcraftman> digitalstimulus: I guess, forums work also, both would be best, isn't always someone on IRC.
<julian> nope it´s not muted :)
<starcraftman> julian: uh, sound problems on linux cause headaches. Your sure initially after install sound was working?
<starcraftman> this gnome or kde?
<julian> absolutely yea it was all working fine...
<julian> it´s gnome yea
<starcraftman> julian: hmmm, can you push alt+F2 and then type in: gstreamer-properties
<julian> uhuh done
<starcraftman> that should open a new window, cycle through the audio playback options and test them please. See if anything works.
<julian> i´ve done this already and it cycles through fine but there is no audio at all....
<starcraftman> julian: hmmm
<julian> I think I really screwed it up by installing timidity
<digitalstimulus> julian, are your speakers plugged in?  or have you plugged in anything else like headphones or a USB sound device?
<julian> they´re integrated and i´ve booted windows vista on the other partition and the audio still works...
<julian> and no there´s nothing plugged in
<digitalstimulus> what is timidity?
<julian> it´s a sort of midi driver
<starcraftman> julian: that could be, I'm not aware of any glaring problems atm though. That said I don't use timidity often.
<julian> yea..
<julian> maybe I should just uninstall timidity
<starcraftman> julian: that might be a solution at least temporarily.
<julian> :)
<julian> thanks for your help
<starcraftman> np, didn't really do much. If not come back and we'll see about checking hardware more.
<julian> thanks :)
<julian> hey starcraftman, it still doesn't work :(
<LzrdKing> what would make my wireless card not associate with my router when i do iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>?  i know its not really associated because the dhclient command that follows will eventually time out sometimes; other times it connects right away
<Phrea> ok, I'll be shamelessly dumb here for a sec.
<Phrea> the hash that's in Transmission [when viewing properties of a download], that's actually the hash of the .torrent files, isnt it...
<LzrdKing> i think its the hash of the files in the torrent
<LzrdKing> thats what would make sense
<Phrea> indeed
<Phrea> I've been using torrent since it's infancy, and I still dont know this basic stuff
<toni_bg> hi, can anyone tell me how to put stuffs on window picker applet on unr 10.4 before there was white dot from were I can access this menu, but now it missing?
<Zargold> Why didn't ubuntu change the look of their site with the new release?
<LzrdKing> too much work
<armakolas> lubuntu login username and password please
<phillw> armakolas: check the cd, it seems you may have a bad image, use the check disk option when you boot the cd.
<armakolas> i am using sun virualbox and i logged out. i want to log in again.
<phillw> there are no passwords set.
<armakolas> thank you very much for your fast reply
<phillw> when you installed it, it would have asked you to create a login name & password
<phillw> armakolas: you're lucky I was passing ;-)  lubuntu is over at #lubuntu
<geirha> I'm guessing we're talking about the live session
<armakolas> live session, yes
<geirha> In the ubuntu live session, there's no password either afaik, but it logs you in again after 30 seconds if you don't type anything
<phillw> armakolas: the lubuntu cd is built around the ubuntu one, so things like that should be the same on both, I've never had it ask me for a login.
<afeick> Hi, my session indicator used to show a box to put in my chat status, but it suddenly stopped doing it. Any ideas why?
<Guest20927> Hello, may I get some help?
<bodhi_zazen> just ask Guest20927
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: do you have gtkpod installed?
<Guest20927> KMS doesn't play nice with my Intel integrated graphics (i915 chipset). I tried installing 10.04 through a flash drive using Unetbootin. I edited the generated syslinux.cfg file so that mode setting is disabled and that the Vesa driver would be forced. It didn't work. Any suggestions?
<bodhi_zazen> no Bodsda
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: any ideas how I would find out where the executable for that package would be placed?
<bodhi_zazen> you can find package information in synaptic
<bodhi_zazen> which gkdpod
<bodhi_zazen> Guest20927: not a clue
<BGL-[t]> guest: i'm not sure if this is related or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/554904
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-01
<brandonban6> ubuntu 10.04 install disc takes me straight to what appears to be a live session, prompting me to login. I don't have an account, I want to install ubuntu 10.04
<phillw> brandonban6: do you not see the screen saying 'try ubuntu, install ubuntu, test disk' etc ?
<brandonban6> phillw, no.. I get a blank purple screen, and then the new ubuntu logo, and then the new login screen. Reboot same thing, re-downloaded and re-burned, same thing. Using desktop 32 bit.
<brandonban6> I'm running 9.10 on it right now just fine. I wanted to do a clean install but sort of scratching my head on this one.
<phillw> brandonban6: my bet is either your iso, or the cd is corrupt. I know I get told off for this, but to save me retyping everything in, if you pop over to http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36  that has a quick how-to on checking the iso and the cd, along with other tips
<phillw> if you have a cd-drive lens cleaning kit (or one for a dvd player) now is a good time to use it.
<stlsaint> hey i have a question smart people....
<ddecator> asking the question right away is faster than waiting for a response then asking the question =)
 * phillw and less of the "smart people" :P
 * phillw speaks only for self
<paultag> hey stlsaint
<paultag> stlsaint, what can I do for you?
<paultag> stlsaint, not saying I am smart, rather I would like to try and help :)
<paultag> BRB, but leave it
<stlsaint> soooo...if i have my seperate partitions setup for /,/boot,/data, and i do upgrade via terminal...will it still not touch my other /data partition
<paultag> stlsaint, aye
<paultag> stlsaint, it only does stuff via dpkg
<paultag> stlsaint, it _should_ leave the fstab alone as well
<stlsaint> paultag: if i lose data i expect full system recovery support out of you!!!!
<phillw> stlsaint: have you not heard of backups :P  >> runs
<stlsaint> phillw: yea yea...i have crons that run backups!! :P
<phillw> stlsaint: you can get cream for that
<stlsaint> O_o
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with the unwanted processes listed in the system monitor tool. How do I prevent these processes not to start when I reboot?
<ravibn> anyone here at all???
<phillw> no, we're all busy waiting for some one with a bit of patience ;-)
<ddecator> unwanted processes like what?
<stlsaint> ddecator: hes gone
<ddecator> stlsaint: thanks for pointing that out, i have quits hidden =p
<terrellsm> need help with mouse themes in lucid
 * phillw it may just be me, but when someone asks a question and you're writing a reply that is more than two words, does it ever nark yo uwhen they exit before you answer?
<terrellsm> installed KDE desktop then removed it.. and now cant get the KDE theme off
<phillw> terrellsm: i have an app for that :-)
<terrellsm> Hi Phill..I tried the xcursor but it doesnt seem to work at all with lucid
<phillw> terrellsm: at the bottom of the page (pure Gnome) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<phillw> they're good at psychocats :-)
<ddecator> i just flinched when i read "an app for that"
<terrellsm> thanks!!.. checking it out
<phillw> ddecator: i so 'love' apple (not)
<phillw> i was just answering a question in #lubuntu and still had the page loaded
<ddecator> now i do love it when that happens
<terrellsm> quick question phill... this code includes the && apt-get ubuntu-desktop... all i need is the mouse theme changed... is this going to kill all of my other theme mods?
<phillw> too true, it doesn't often happen that way, usually it's "I saw that the other day -- where was it?"
<ddecator> changing the mouse theme is easy
<phillw> terrellsm: I've never used it, all I know is that the stuff from there is pretty darn good. (as in excellent), if you are in doubt post to the ubuntu thread
<ddecator> terrellsm: are you on gnome?
<terrellsm> ahh ill give it a shot.. I got most of the KDE out removing the packages individually, but this seems to be a complete list
<terrellsm> i am on gnome... i use KDE for some things at work on mandriva, so i wanted to check it out for lucid... but i like gnome WAAAAY better
<phillw> terrellsm: i like lxde, but that's the beauty of *buntu, we all get our own flavour :-)
<ddecator> terrellsm: you can change the mouse theme in System > Preferences > Appearance, just choose your theme and select Customize, then change the mouse theme. due to a bug, you may not see it change until logging back in, or possibly after a restart
<terrellsm> ddecator.... you rock
<terrellsm> i never went all the way into customizing the theme
<ddecator> terrellsm: no problem =) you might still have some kde packages lingering around, but they shouldn't interfere with anything. you can always do something like what phillw suggested to make sure they're all removed
<terrellsm> i did run the command and got the few remaining packages... having to reinstall skype and vlc.. but no biggie
<terrellsm> phillw tell me about lxde?
<stlsaint> !lxde
<Votebot> Factoid lxde not found
<stlsaint> terrellsm: what do you want to know about it?
<terrellsm> i am looking for screenshots... not finding much
<phillw> terrellsm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<terrellsm> whats the bennys of lxde over gnome
<terrellsm> ?
<terrellsm> thanks phillw
<stlsaint> terrellsm: lxde is WAY lighter than gnome
<ddecator> even lighter than xubuntu, isn't it?
<stlsaint> really good for low resource systems
<terrellsm> super cool....thanks!
 * phillw now don't ban me for this, but a bit more about lubuntu can be found here http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18 (It's my baby forum)
<terrellsm> the hypertext from xchat isnt opening the page in a browser... is there an option that i need to enable?
 * phillw uses pidgin, sorry
 * ddecator uses irssi
<ddecator> c+p?
<terrellsm> alright.. you guys rock pretty hard, and i dont know if this is the right place for this question but i have having issues with synce
<ddecator> never even heard of it tbh
<terrellsm> when i run the msynctool --sync -synce-sync... i get "DEBUG:SynCE:disconnect() called
<terrellsm> Member 1 of type synce-opensync-plugin just disconnected
<terrellsm> Member 2 of type evo2-sync just disconnected
<terrellsm> All clients have disconnected
<terrellsm> The sync failed: Unable to read from one of the members
<terrellsm> DEBUG:SynCE:finalize() called
<terrellsm> Error while synchronizing: Unable to read from one of the members
<terrellsm> "
<phillw> terrellsm: http://www.synce.org/moin/FrontPage
<terrellsm> i have pretty much combed the site and the wiki and the forums.. just wondering if any of you had any insight
<ddecator> not any of us on right now. you can try #ubuntu, but idk how likely you are to get a response in there =p
<phillw> terrellsm: never use dit
<ddecator> otherwise you can try again in here some other time. we all have different schedules
<phillw> terrellsm: they have a support mailing list, you might try that
<terrellsm> thanks guys.. i will!!.. last question for the moment... is there anyway at all to change the login screen to not display the username in lucid?
<terrellsm> from what all i have read it seems unlikely
<ddecator> but still requiring a password?
<terrellsm> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> ubuntu tweak just updated with new login tweaks for lucid, one says "Disable user list in gdm" but idk if that'll do what you're looking for
<terrellsm> oh sweet... i just herd about ubuntu tweak yesterday..
<ddecator> it's one of those unofficial must haves
<stlsaint> sorta like ultamatix
<stlsaint> but thats ol' school though :D
<terrellsm> awesome! thanks!.. what is the realistic need to run an anti virus? i know they are there but just wondering?
<ddecator> on ubuntu, to protect windows users you email ;)
<terrellsm> ddecator: lol.. so you know the package name for tweak?
<ddecator> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ddecator> it's not in the official repos
<terrellsm> got it
<terrellsm> you guys know of any good books for a newbie? i read the pocket guide and i just got Ubuntu Secrets
<ddecator> the ubuntu manual =D
<ddecator> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ddecator> free to download, new to lucid
<terrellsm> cool.. thanks for the help guys.. good night
<ddecator> np. g'night
<phillw> ddecator: that is one kewl book :-D
<ddecator> phillw: i know right?
<phillw> I'm hoping to get involved with the doc team now 10.04 has settled down
<ddecator> the manual team is planning something for maverick, i can't remember what exactly. i think it will be a condensed pocket guide type thing, but i may be wrong
<phillw> ddecator: i've been on the mailing list for a month or so, I'm waiting for them to decide on the format (writing tool) that is going to be used. There seems little point me learning one, if they decide to use a different one. With the rush to get the docs out for 10.04, a decision had not been taken.
<ddecator> you could always help out by providing screenshots and such. they made that program that makes it semi-automatic =)
<phillw> I know, but i've also been busy (hindering) the release of lubuntu. Hopefully things will quieten down for a couple of weeks once the mad rush to finish the 10.04 documentation has finished.
<phillw> * Documentation team to push post-release fixes to the lucid branch,
<phillw> freezing on 17 May
<phillw> * Translation templates will be pushed to Launchpad on 17 May
<phillw> * Translators can work to complete new (and existing) translations up
<phillw> until 11 June
<phillw> * Documentation team plan to upload a new ubuntu-docs package to
<phillw> lucid-updates on 12-13 June.
<phillw> As I'm a n00b, I'd be more of a hiderance than a help at this time
<ddecator> everyone has to start somewhere. chime in and ask what easy work they have for newcomers to the group
<phillw> I have been (re)learning how to write in english again.
<ddecator> ...see now i had assumed you were a native english speaker. you're doing very well =)
<stlsaint> if ubuntu was to catch some virus or spyware what would be the symptoms
<phillw> just trying to format http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=85 into something resembling a structured format is a task after all the years of sloppy writing
<stlsaint> ??
<phillw> stlsaint: pictures of Bill Gates appearing?
<stlsaint> meh, not quite...what about slow reacting system...sketchy typing...etc etc
<stlsaint> Very slow system....
<ddecator> typing is more likely graphics related
<phillw> issue top from the terminal and see what is running
<ddecator> malware may have extra processes running and could slow your internet speeds
<phillw> ddecator: malware? that'll be a first.
<ddecator> phillw: it was included in some gnome-look themes
<phillw> ooh, let me guess, you need to use root privalidges to install this
<stlsaint> nothing too out the ordinary
<phillw> stlsaint: you may know this person ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<ddecator> if you're unsure, get clamav
<phillw> clamav has exactly zero effect on linux, it is purely there to filter out windows viruses on mail servers.
<ddecator> it's the only one i know of, haha
<phillw> and can be used to scan windows areas
<phillw> ^^ read bodhi;s post ^^
<stlsaint> haha, yea i have read his post (he used to be my mentor for the team.) ;)
<phillw> stlsaint: i was referring ddecator to it ;-)
<stlsaint> oh
<ddecator> oh, look at that..
<phillw> stlsaint: my 1st contact with bodhi was when i messed up a ssh connection to my rig and got tunnelled into and out of
<LeAstrale> o.O is this the main channel again?
<mohi1> LeAstrale, =]
<LeAstrale> Should I take that as a yes?
<mohi1> LeAstrale, sure
<mohi1> LeAstrale, what are you upto?
<LeAstrale> I am just passing by on a quiet weekend :)
<LeAstrale> Its been a while since I was here last
<mohi1> nice
<pedro3005> your nick rings a bell
<LeAstrale> Heheh :) Hi there pedro3005 :) I am oldschoole :P
<LeAstrale> !burn | paultag
<LeAstrale> :/ That command was removed :(
<pedro3005> no bot around, it seems
<LeAstrale> -.-
<mohi1> !paultag
<LeAstrale> How are you guys doing?
<mohi1> votebot is not here. lol
<mohi1> LeAstrale, i am having exam on 3rd. my final exam in my studies =]
<mohi1> and pedro3005 is studying statistics
<pedro3005> am not
<LeAstrale> Sounds nice
<pedro3005> 10.04 almost finished downloading
<pedro3005> I don't have a CD though
<pedro3005> :/
<mohi1> pedro3005, what are you studying??
<LeAstrale> Well, just use USB.. Its faster anyways
<pedro3005> mohi1, i was looking up the basics of calculus
<mohi1> oh
<pedro3005> LeAstrale, neither do I have a pen drive
<mohi1> LeAstrale, actually pedro3005 is an idiot xD
<pedro3005> :(
 * mohi1 hugs pedro3005 
<lobinho> I want a hug too!
 * mohi1 hugs lobinho too =]
<lobinho> yay! :D
<pedro3005> lobinho, essa hora, no irc :p
 * LeAstrale hugs his mac for autostarting the irc client
 * mohi1 barfs on LeAstrale's client :P
<LeAstrale> ?
<mohi1> ?_?
<LeAstrale> Any of you guys tried GAE?
 * mohi1 uses the IP of LeAstrale 
<mohi1> not me
<LeAstrale> Its pretty good and its free hosting :D
<mohi1> ah lemme search for it
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: name confusion?
<LeAstrale> Google App Engine
<pedro3005> oh, I've seen it
<pedro3005> but they only allow US, Canada and Japan, I think
<LeAstrale> Naah :) Im there
<mohi1> LeAstrale, lukjad86 is here??
<mohi1> lol
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> yeah
 * mohi1 looks at pedro3005 
<LeAstrale> anybody tried playing "Uplink" ?
<pedro3005> I have
<LeAstrale> I just bought it and am starting the game now :)
<pedro3005> it's alright, for a while
<pedro3005> then i got bored
<pedro3005> LeAstrale, so how does GAE work? what do you host? what is its purpose?
<LeAstrale> :) I think its purpose is just google putting some of its webtech public :)
<mohi1> paultag is here??
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with movie player on Karmic 9.10
<ravibn> movie player pauses in between playing in any format
<ravibn> no one to respond
<mohi1> Raidsong, so your movie player does the same everytime??
<mohi1> err
<mohi1> he got out :(
<Maddeth> people are so impateint mohi1
<mohi1> yep Maddeth
<mohi1> and how about you Maddeth? busy?
<Maddeth> mohi1: busy looking at stuff I cant affrd ;)
<mohi1> hrm but your nick is not Maddeth _work now :P
<mohi1> hello zeroseven0183
<Maddeth> Not working on the weekends anymore :) graduated and have a full time job now
<Maddeth> hence why I have not been active for so long
<zeroseven0183> Hi
<Maddeth> wb zeroseven0183
<mohi1> my studies will be over at 5th Maddeth =]
<Maddeth> excellent! good luck
<mohi1> ty and i think i missed a lot here
<zeroseven0183> I'm trying to fix this Gnome Do/Docky thing
<zeroseven0183> Whenever I change the icon set, Docky crashes
<Maddeth> never used Docky
<mohi1> lemme surf about it zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> A bug has been filed already. I forgot what number
<mohi1> ah ok
<Maddeth> zeroseven0183: seems that Docky is prone to crashes
<Maddeth> check this out
<Maddeth> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/handy-docky-crash-script-makes-bleeding.html
<Maddeth> might help
<mohi1> Maddeth, nice website name =]
<zeroseven0183> The problem is, I already disabled gnome-panel in my sessions
<mohi1> tried enabling?
<zeroseven0183> Here's the link about that bug report I was saying https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/486329
<zeroseven0183> I'd like to have only the docky
<zeroseven0183> it looks good to me :-)
<zeroseven0183> When I only have the Docky
<zeroseven0183> Here's my desktop screenshot http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5205458&l=747a53d569&id=514986473
<mohi1> i am entering into my fb account after a long while and ty for that zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> Sure :-)
<mohi1> Iron Man looks cool :)
<zeroseven0183> Iron Man 2 movie is awesome
<zeroseven0183> I just changed my background after I watched Iron Man 2 yesterday
<mohi1> ah fine
<zeroseven0183> I'll restart my computer. Be back in a few minutes
<zeroseven0183> mohi1: Are you using Lucid Lynx already?
<mohi1> actually i am in my 8.10 now
<mohi1> my laptop is with my cousin and it has zenix :)
<mohi1> an ubuntu flavour
<mohi1> zeroseven0183^
<Maddeth> mohi1: not had ubuntu running for a while, running Sabayon atm
<zeroseven0183> I see. No plans of upgrading to 10.04 yet?
<Maddeth> I like jumping between distro's
<mohi1> Maddeth, "<mohi1> actually i am in my 8.10 now" i like to remain in that coz it looked somewhat stable
<mohi1> along with it i am having 9.10 but with a lot of bugs and upgrades.
<mohi1> so i mostly use 8.10 =]
<mohi1> zeroseven0183, i ll be getting another laptop in 3 weeks and thats for 10.04 :)
<zeroseven0183> That's good. I wish I have "a" laptop
<mohi1> :o
<mohi1> you will get one soon zeroseven0183 =]
<zeroseven0183> Yup. Sooner...
<mohi1> ._.
<zeroseven0183> Maddeth: Aside from Sabayon, what other distro are you running?
<mohi1> <zeroseven0183> Maddeth: Aside from Sabayon, what other distro are you running?
<mohi1> maddeth_,
<maddeth_> atm nothing
<zeroseven0183> Sabayon "as easy as an abacus, as fast as a segwa"
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<mohi1> heya starcraftman
<Maddeth> I need to buy a couple more hard drives
<Maddeth> hey starcraftman
 * mohi1 notes the IP of starcraftman 
<Maddeth> lol
<mohi1> starcraftman, reaby for hacks?
<mohi1> ready*
<starcraftman> mohi1: lol,
<starcraftman> morning Maddeth and mohi1.
 * mohi1 spams starcraftman's IP
<mohi1> morning starcraftman have a nice saturday
<zeroseven0183> Good evening, starcraftman
<mohi1> zeroseven0183, where you are from??
<zeroseven0183> I haven't played Starcraft since high school
<zeroseven0183> The Philippines
<mohi1> cool
<mohi1> so you played with starcraftMAN too zeroseven0183 ??
<zeroseven0183> Nope
<mohi1> ok now play XD
<starcraftman> mohi1: lol, don't you start! :p
<zeroseven0183> The last time I played, I used Protoss and I lost
 * mohi1 is not pinging starcraftman :P
<starcraftman> and ya so far its a nice saturday, I just woke up thought and its a lil cloudy.
<mohi1> cool
<mohi1> starcraftman, what are you upto?? anything interesting in the past week?
<starcraftman> c++, I r learning myself, gotta do a workst/study term in the fall.
<starcraftman> dunno if you'd consider it interesting ><
<mohi1> oh its good
<lukjad86> starcraftman !
<starcraftman> lukjad86: !
<starcraftman> lukjad86: you weren't at the release party!
<mohi1> lukjad86, you were busy till now?? you pinged me before one and half an hour and i got no response from you :/
<lukjad86> mohi1 Eating
<mohi1> for ONE AND HALF AN HOUR!!!!! lukjad86 grrr
<lukjad86> starcraftman Sorry, I have been very busy lately, can't get on IRC much
<lukjad86> mohi1 I chew
<mohi1> heh
<lukjad86> I do the NOMing in the OM NOM NOM
<starcraftman> lukjad86: well actually woudl have been nice if ya'd have come to the bar, was fun. Met most of loco qc :)
<mohi1> you have done a nice work lukjad86 :P
<lukjad86> starcraftman Heh, well I don't drink anyway. :)
<mohi1> starcraftman, he ll not drink coz his mom will never let him get out of his house
<starcraftman> lukjad86: ah well, maybe next time.
<lukjad86> mohi1 Shaddup :P
<mohi1> lol
<starcraftman> hehehe
<mohi1> lukjad86, i know the truth :D
<lukjad86> mohi1 I don't drink because my father and grandfather were mean drunkards
<mohi1> plus your mom will not leave you out lukjad86 :P
<lukjad86> mohi1 look squirt, you're on thin ice as it is.
<mohi1> oohhh
<lukjad86> >:)
<ravibn> Hi! I was needing help with the movie player on Karmic 9.10
<lukjad86> Hi ravibn, what can I help you with
<ravibn> it pauses in between while playing any format movies
<ravibn> if I blow it up to full screen some parts of my lcd screen freezes up
<zeroseven0183> ravibn: Hi! What movie player? Is it Totem?
<mohi1> Maddeth, here he comes back =]
<ravibn> it is totem movie player 2.28.2 version
<lukjad86> ravibn are any of these movie files MKVs?
<ravibn> it is using gstreamer
<ravibn> I was trying to play an avi format movie
<zeroseven0183> Have you tried with other media players like VLC or Banshee?
<ravibn> yes ! I installed the vlc player and it also does the same thing freezes up the screen
<ravibn> lots of pauses in betwn
<lukjad86> ravibn Hm, is your computer new or old?
<mohi1> ravibn, whats your RAM size?
<ravibn> well ! it is a P 4 with HT techn
<ravibn> RAM is 1.5 gig
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm.. Could be a graphics card-related?
<zeroseven0183> How about playing videos in YouTube?
<ravibn> Thats what even I am concerned bcos when I installed the OS it never asked for any graphics driver
<ravibn> my intel board 865 gbf has some onboard extreme graphics chips
<starcraftman> ravibn: what is your graphics card? Did you install a driver for it? You might be stuck with 2d acceleration which is admittedly poor at handling hires video.
<starcraftman> ah, hmmm, intel.
<ravibn> nope the grp card is on board
<zeroseven0183> Yup. You can check if you have some driver updates in System > Administration
<zeroseven0183> then select Hardware Drivers
<ravibn> the updates I have done it recently
<ravibn> it does not show up any driver there "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<starcraftman> ravibn: aye, hmmm, hardware drivers is mostly for nvidia/ati cards. I think the intel ones are mostly open source.
<ravibn> but Intel advices to install drivers for my board http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=948&DwnldID=9227&lang=Eng&iid=dc_rss
<ravibn> I do not know if this is going to install and fix the problem
<starcraftman> ravibn: I don't think so, likely just a confifuration problem. I'm not an intel expert though, never had a copm with it.
<ravibn> intel has discontinued support for this board so whatever they had created and left earlier is all that is left
<zeroseven0183> Can you run the desktop effects?
<ravibn> yes! I can rotate my desktop
<Maddeth> maybe a codec issue then
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm... Just the video/movies
<zeroseven0183> yeah
<Maddeth> have you got all the necessary codecs installed
<ravibn> yes! only the videos are the problem
<ravibn> the sound that comes with that is played correctly
<starcraftman> ravibn: wait so compiz itself works?
<starcraftman> hmm
<ravibn> codecs were updated some time back last week with apt-get
<Maddeth> might need more codecs
<Maddeth> as apposed to updated
<ravibn> can u guide me on this codecs thing then
<Maddeth> I can try, 2 secs
<starcraftman> ravibn: if you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package you should ahve all codecs needed.
<starcraftman> Apart from that, some restricted windows codecs available from medibuntu repo.
<ravibn> how would I chk that ?
<Maddeth> supd apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra's
<Maddeth> extras*
<Maddeth> sorry, too much grammar :p
<zeroseven0183> Did you try disabling Compiz effects before watching a movie?
<Maddeth> thats a good idea zeroseven0183
<ravibn> no I did not disable anything
<starcraftman> ravibn: did above reply that its installed?
<ravibn> hang on one sec
<zeroseven0183> ravibn: Please do try
<Maddeth> how are you starcraftman, long time no chat :)
<ravibn> yes! it installed restricted extras
<zeroseven0183> Installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras is almost an automatic to me whenever I install Ubuntu to a machine. Might sound a newbie thing but it really helps.
<starcraftman> Maddeth: Oh I'm alright, just relaxing a bit.
<starcraftman> Maddeth: had a long semester.
<Maddeth> ravibn, try it now
<Maddeth> starcraftman, glad I don't have to study anymore
<ravibn> Yes! hang on I am trying to play that movie
<starcraftman> ravibn: I just had a thought, I think I know how to fix this. You have vlc yes? Open VLC > Tools> Preferences > Video > Output > Change the type of video processing. Try openGL for instance or one of the other means.
<starcraftman> ravibn: try playing a video after each change to test.
<ravibn> thanks ! now it is playing properly but when I play format like mkv the screen freezes still
<ravibn> in VLC the output was set to default
<Maddeth> may need annother codec for mkv, let me have a look, try starcraftman's advice first through
<Maddeth> ravibn, ^
<starcraftman> Maddeth: I doubt its a codec problem, else he'd be getting absolutely no video out. More likely I think is that he's having trouble decoding mkv since it's a very intesnive compression format.
<Maddeth> ravibn, I had a look and mkv files should automagically be supported my vlc
<Maddeth> starcraftman, agreed
<Maddeth> starcraftman, ravibn, try as zeroseven0183 suggested and turn off compiz when playing that file
<ravibn> the audio is great but the video only pauses in betwn for the mkv format
<ravibn> hang on let me do that
<ravibn> I am in compizconfig settings manager . what all I need to unchk  in this to turn this off ?
<ravibn> just go into pref and then uncheck "Enable integration into desktop environment" ???
<kermiac> ravibn: you need to goto system --> preferences --> appearance
<kermiac> select "visual appearance" tab & then "none"
<ravibn> got it hang on
<kermiac> ah, that should be "visual effects" tab
<ravibn> mkv format plays perfectly now after disabling the visual effects. But my m2ts format still freezes up
<ravibn> no audio and the video comes in like ppt presentation for this m2ts format video
<Maddeth> never heard of m2ts before ravibn let me ahave a look
<Maddeth> ravibn, from what I have read it will need to be converted to another format
<Maddeth> ravibn, I found instructions on post #9  here : http://www.highdefforum.com/computers-htpcs/47653-computer-freezes-avchd-mts-sony-hdr-sr1.html
<ravibn> put plays very well in windows vlc player
<Maddeth> make a backup of the original file, and rename from m2ts it to a .ts
<Maddeth> ravibn, ^
<ravibn> ok! let me try that
<zeroseven0183> Boy, you have lots of video files on different formats :-)
<ravibn> no these are demo discs that I have for the LCDs which will test the video o/p
<ravibn> nope rename the file to ts did not help
<Maddeth> bugger
<zeroseven0183> Got to go off now, people. I'll see you all around next time
<mohi1> zeroseven0183, night
<zeroseven0183> bye :-)
<ravibn> bye zeroseven0183 have a good week end man
<ravibn> but ubuntu linux can play all these formats is it not
<ravibn> Maddeth thanks for all the help you gave please provide me details to this email id ravibn2009@gmail.com
<ravibn> I got to run  and get off this channel
<ravibn> bye
<hobgoblin> hi there starcraftman
 * starcraftman waves.
 * hobgoblin bows
<hobgoblin> and hits head on floor
<starcraftman> bows? I aren't a prince :p
<hobgoblin> I would not bow to royalty
<hobgoblin> nor would piskie
<starcraftman> I'm better than royalty then? Wooo
<hobgoblin> oh yes - or at least they are not any better than us :D
<hobgoblin> but ....
<hobgoblin> :)
<starcraftman> hehehe
<hobgoblin> I would have invented the guillotine :)
<lukjad86> hobgoblin !
<hobgoblin> hi there lukjad86 - long time
<lukjad86> Yeah, been busy
<lukjad86> hobgoblin I was banned from a channel for doing nothing XD
<hobgoblin> should have done something then
<tdn> I am trying to create a udev rule to make a certain script run each time a specific usb storage device (my phone) is connected. Someone care to help? (need a bit of hand-holding here)
<tdn> I am familiar with linux, but not so much with udev.
<nub> hello
<nub> is anyone awake?
<nub> I have a quick question for someone.
<nub> which distro would be the best for a laptop?
<nub> UHMM HELLO?
<drubin> nub: what type of laptop and what specs?
<drubin> and since this is ubuntu channel we are going to say ubuntu ;-p
<nub> oh well I want ubuntu
<nub> gateway
<nub> fx
<nub> just a sec i will get exact specs
<drubin> what do you mean gateway?
<nub> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/GodzillaFX/1015088R/1015088Rsp2.shtml
<nub> this is the laptop I am trying to install ubunto on.
<nub> ububtu
<nub> grr.. sorry.
<nub> ubuntu
<nub> I have installed ubuntu before but have always had issues with wifi, mouse/keyboard
<nub> so....
<nub> any input ?
<drubin> nub: give me a sec
<nub> alright thanks
<drubin> it doesn't say what wifi it is using
<drubin> just that it is 10/100/1000
<nub> yeah
<nub> thats my problem.
<nub> I suppose
<nub> 802.11n wireless LAN Bluetooth® 2.0
<nub> dunno what that is.. I didnt know bluetooth was wireless lan?
<nub> I mean I know its basically the same thing but.
<nub> yeah I dont know either...
<starcraftman> nub: hello
<nub> im here
<nub> yes
<nub> hello
<starcraftman> nub: don't have physical access to the labtop to run command lshw I gather eh?
<starcraftman> also hi LeAstrale
<nub> I am on vista. atm.
<LeAstrale> Hi there starcraftman :) Been a while :)
<starcraftman> LeAstrale: I was abducted by aliens!
<LeAstrale> Well :) I was abducted by my job ;)
<starcraftman> nub: ah, but you do have the labtop in front of you eh? Alright, if you wanna check wireless before installing, download and burn an iso then boot up live into the cd and from a terminal run: lspci > test.txt
<starcraftman> nub: that should include your wireless hardware, if its intel should work fine.
<starcraftman> nub: if not listed use the command: lshw > test.txt
<starcraftman> nub: latter is a complete dump. Lil more tedious to read.
<starcraftman> LeAstrale: I know the feeling >.>
<starcraftman> hi DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> hi starcraftman
<starcraftman> LeAstrale: lil tired from a rough last semester, but we trudge on.
<LeAstrale> starcraftman: But I want to have som more sparetime now and have been thinking about dedicating some to Ubuntu again :)
<starcraftman> nub: still there?
<nub> looks like my wifi is realtek
<nub> yeah
<starcraftman> LeAstrale: I believe that's a good choice :).
<LeAstrale> nub: Realtek could be troublesome.
<LeAstrale> starcraftman: Well ofcourse you would have to say that.. :)
<nub> this is the problem i think i have been having...
<starcraftman> nub: hmmm, have the exact model? I can look it on a few sites.
<nub> jas
<nub> dunno if I can get exact model
<nub> im online with gateway as we speak and they dont know chit
<starcraftman> nub: ah, I see. Right.
<LeAstrale> brb, gotta do the dishes :(
<nub> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/GodzillaFX/1015088R/1015088Rsp2.shtml
<nub> this is what they gave me for my specs...
<nub> i researched and found that its a realtek driver but I cant find the actual component.
<nub> I had this problem before and gave up
<DiegoTc> starcraftman, do you know of any application for cleaning the hard disk¿?
<starcraftman> nub: you live in the states?
<nub> yes
<starcraftman> nub: http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<starcraftman> ^ 100% certified to work with linux :)
<nub> yes I know
<starcraftman> Plus give drivers for windows if you want to dual boot. They don't sell windows licenses at all though.
<starcraftman> nub: ah, alright was just offering suggestion. I was having same trouble trying to find a wireless that'd work fine and I inevitably just bought from system.
<nub> yeah I know about these people thanks for the offer though.
<nub> they also made "macbooks" until they were sued?
<starcraftman> nub: no.... that was psystar
<nub> oh
<starcraftman> these guys are legitimate.
<nub> thats right.
<nub> get them confused
<starcraftman> Well if you say so, good company if you want. Alternatively, I just thought of something.
<nub> but I think these were mac os compatable?
<starcraftman> Friend of mine was having trouble with his wireless and bought a usb wireless stick that worked wonders on linux.
<nub> yeah I was also thinking of that .
<nub> so realtek is a PITA? with ubuntu?
<starcraftman> nub: well in general Intel chipsets offer best compatability, broadcom is the worst and others are somewhere in the middle.
<nub> ok
<nub> this may be the component
<nub> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/Cyclops/6008074R/6008074Rsp2.shtml
<nub> or this?
<nub> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Oasis/6008060R/6008060Rsp2.shtml
<starcraftman> nub: linksys wusb600n < Thats the usb stick model.
<nub> 80 bucks
<nub> ouch
<starcraftman> nub: well I didn't say it was cheapest. I got the instructions zipped here from my buddy.
<starcraftman> This I know works fairly well. Consider it a backup maybe?
<nub> yeah maybe.
<nub> welp thanks for the help and input.
<starcraftman> nub: np, hope you get a good notebook for linux. Come back if any installation woes.
<nub> yeah I will have to test the wifi with the live disk
<nub> you have a link I can look at that will show me how to test it?
<starcraftman> nub: you mean from a live cd on the gateway or for the usb stick?
<nub> on the gateway
<starcraftman> nub: well I imagine just bringing whatever ubuntu you want to boot and try it out. There should be a wireless to test connection to. I don't have a list of offline diagnostics if that's what ya mean.
<starcraftman> The lshw or lspci command will get you the model of all hardware.
<starcraftman> Including wireless.
<nub> yeah no biggie. I will get it figured out thanks again.
<nub> is there a live download for the latest 10.04?
<starcraftman> nub: yup, already out. Just pick a mirror, you want ubuntu so here is alright. > http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<nub> awesome thanks!
<starcraftman> You'll want desktop edition either 32 or 64.
<nub> have a good day
<starcraftman> nub: you too.
<starcraftman> :)
<starcraftman> another happy customer
<LeAstrale> I am back now :) Alot of dishes :(
<pratik_narain> does ati fglrx driver work in lucid
<SailorSean> afternoon all... how do i add the cool splash image that i downloaded to grub?
<SailorSean> well grub 2 for lucid
<starcraftman> SailorSean: Behold! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB%202%20Splash%20Images
<starcraftman> :)
<SailorSean> thank!!
<starcraftman> SailorSean: np
<SailorSean> starcraftman: are you familiar with synce?
<starcraftman> nope
<SailorSean> anyone?
<starcraftman> Link to page? Maybe I can see.
<SailorSean> I have combed the wiki and forums and i cant get my mobile to sync... one sec for the page
<SailorSean> http://www.synce.org/moin/
<starcraftman> SailorSean: prolly not something I can help with, I don't have any smartphones that I needed syncing.
<SailorSean> starcraftman: thanks for looking..
<javatexan> should I move to 10.4
<javatexan> ?
<javatexan> any luck with the auto update to 10.4 from 9.10?  I just don't want my computer to no longer work afterward :(
<pedro3005> haven't tried it yet
<starcraftman> javatexan: it depends, do you need the newer packages? If you don't fancy, don't
<javatexan> lol...
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: paultag You there ppl?
 * pedro3005 shoots his internet
<paultag> LeAstrale, BURN IN HELL
<paultag> LeAstrale, How are you, Jesper?
<LeAstrale> !burn | paultag
<paultag> :P
<paultag> .factoids
<LeAstrale> still the bot is missing :(
<paultag> Aww
<paultag> !burn | LeAstrale
<paultag> LeAstrale, how's life?
<LeAstrale> paultag: Stressful :)
<LeAstrale> paultag: I have had ALOT of work lately :)
<paultag> LeAstrale, :)
<drubin> paultag: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3
<LeAstrale> drubin: <3
<drubin> LeAstrale: wb  been a while
<paultag> hey drubin :)
<LeAstrale> tyvm drubin :)
<LeAstrale> I figured I would try to spend some of my now valuable sparetime in here and doing lpi certs :)
<paultag> LeAstrale, how's that going?
<LeAstrale> And maybe help squash bugs for 10.10 :)
<paultag> LeAstrale, w00t
<LeAstrale> paultag: Spending time here or?
<paultag> LeAstrale, I'm everywhere :)
<LeAstrale> :) I am glad you are :)
<paultag> LeAstrale, I'm still in Uni, UBT Council, LoCo Council, Fluxbox maintainer in Debian and WebCal with pleia in Debian
<nhandler> Hey LeAstrale (Copycat)
 * nhandler thinks we should probably move next door to -team
<LeAstrale> You've been busy I see paultag :)
<LeAstrale> Hi there nhandler :)
<LeAstrale> Is there a "team" small talk channel now?
<pedro3005> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<LeAstrale> drubin: I shall see you in there
<pedro3005> IMO, it shouldn't even exist, but oh well
<lukjad86> LeAstrale Ohai
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: <3
<LeAstrale> HAI THAR!
<lukjad86> HAI
<starcraftman> hi lukjad86
<lukjad86> Hey starcraftman
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: Go to team channel? :)
<Danio1> can anyone help me settup AMD X64 version of ubuntu 10.04 on an AMD striped raid controller? i keep getting errors as the installation process wants to start
<Danio1> anyone looking  @ his or her screen that can help me?
<starcraftman> Danio1: I'm not an expert on software raid setups.
<Danio1> itś hardware raid (mobo) raid 0
<Danio1> Just used to windows first time on ubuntu so i dont know anuthing:P
<starcraftman> Danio1: hmmm, not a fan of mobo raid tbh. Hmmm, lemme see if I can find a lil guide.
<Danio1> i would really apreciate that im trying to find that 2. Iḿ checking what the error message is in egnlish
<van> Just installed 10.04 and the sound is too low. Any ideas?
<van> (i have checked all the settings and everything is at max)
<starcraftman> Danio1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto < I can't vouch for steps personally, not a raid person.
<Danio1> cool iḿ gonna try straight away> thnx for the help
<starcraftman> Danio1: I personally think it's better to get external hardware raid controllers.
<starcraftman> Danio1: np
<starcraftman> van: sound huh? Hmmm
<van> I have loads of questions-i've only been using linux for a few hours but i thought i'd start from sound:S
<starcraftman> van: alright hmmm,  your on plain ubuntu right? you maxed everything in sound preferences?
<van> yes i did mad everything, including the alsamixer at the terminal. I'm on 10.01 64 bit
<starcraftman> hmmmm
<van> :-$
<starcraftman> van: fraid gotta run a bit, supper time. The channel is really quiet atm, I suggest going to the forums and posting there for quick help.
<starcraftman> van: Sign up and post in this seciton > http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326. You'll get prompt help.
<starcraftman> you can stick around in channel in case someone else responds.
<van> all right will do. really appreciate the help
<starcraftman> pls be clear in the title of post and put as many details as you know in post body. Try to keep it one problem/topic
<van> OK, thanks
<magnum54> excuse me, please recommend a good wireless PCI card
<drubin> magnum54: any thing intel bassed is normally good
<phillw> magnum54: this is a good list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Danio1> does anyone know what " Daemon is inhibited" means?
<Vishal> Hi I just installed the new ubuntu  netbook remix 10.04 on my asus 1008ha and on the wiki page it says that everything works out of the box but my webcam and bluetooth are not working?
<Vishal> are other people having this problem also or did i install something incorrectly? or gotta install a driver?
<Vishal> if this question has already been answered a million times please point me in the right direction. thanks!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-02
<duanedesign> hello Vishal
<Vishal> hey duane
<Vishal> do u have experience with ubuntu on asus netbooks?
<duanedesign> what application are you using to test the webcam.?
<Vishal> Cheese Webcam Booth
<duanedesign> Vishal: that is a good one to test with
<Vishal> yea that's what i read. i'm not sure if i installed the OS incorrectly or if i just need to install some drivers
<duanedesign> Vishal: open a Terminal and type
<duanedesign> gstreamer-properties
<duanedesign> this will open a window. Select the video tab
<duanedesign> Vishal: you can try a few different input options and hit 'Test' to see if they help
<Vishal> thanks. just gave it a shot. says device does not exist
<Vishal> duanedesign: have i installed it incorrectly?
<SailorSean> Evening all.. i am having an issue with my xsession
<SailorSean> when i open a virtual console (cntrl, alt , f2) i cant get back to the gui with cntrl, alt, f7
<SailorSean> and the console locks up so that i am no longer able to enter commands
<SailorSean> the only thing that i have been able to do is power off from the power button
<SailorSean> using lucid with gnome
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, Nvidia graphics card?
<SailorSean> nope... dell laptop.. it worked fine with karmic
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, dell laptop, OK. But do you know the graphics card model?
<SailorSean> umm let me look it up...
<ibuclaw> there have been some changes to drivers - most notably Nvidia uses the Nouveau driver.
<ibuclaw> switching to a VT and back to X caused issues on some cards in the Alpha/Beta stages.
<SailorSean> is there a way to see what driver ubuntu auto installed?
<SailorSean> ibuclaw: its an ATI 128 MB card
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, I can't seem to see anything noted about that issue with ATI cards.
<ibuclaw> welcome hot6ft2_ :)
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, is there any reason why you must switch to a VT?
<krhahn> Hello...  I just upgraded to 10.04 and now the scroll bar on my mouse pad does not work.  any ideas?
<SailorSean> no... i was just going through some ubuntu lessons in the beginners guide
<SailorSean> i guess i will just stay off the vt
<ibuclaw> krhahn, in System -> Preferences -> Mouse, what are the touchpad settings set to?
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, for the moment yes. Though, FYI, you should be able to reboot safely using Ctrl+Alt+Del if you have successfully switched to the VT.
<SailorSean> i will give that a shot.. thanks.... maybe a bug report ibucalw?
<phillw> SailorSean: , shhs, don't tell any one but http://ubuntu-manual.org/ is looking good ;-)
<krhahn> edge scrolling is enabled so is disable mouse pad when typing and enable mouse clicks with touch pad
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, there is more than likely one there, but you can raise one using then command: ubuntu-bug
<SailorSean> thanks!!
<krhahn> ibuclaw: edge scrolling is enabled so is disable mouse pad when typing and enable mouse clicks with touch pad
<ibuclaw> SailorSean, have a look here for various debugging procedures and finding out which application to file the bug under. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<ibuclaw> krhahn, and all works OK but scrolling...
<SailorSean> sweet ibuclaw
<krhahn> not exactly...  If i click the button to freeze the mouse then unclick it the mouse stays frozen.  Otherwise i can use the mouse pad fine
<ibuclaw> krhahn, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf - if it exists
<ibuclaw> !pastebin
<krhahn> ibuclae bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<krhahn> typo...  sorry
<krhahn> no such directory
<ibuclaw> krhahn, no worries, you should have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log file then
<ibuclaw> krhahn, open it with ie: gedit
<ibuclaw> krhahn, and paste output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibuclaw> and post the link here
<ibuclaw> krhahn, my hunch is that X is autodetecting the wrong mouse driver. (ie: ALPS) instead of what it should be using (mouse). If this is the case, creating an xorg.conf file should remedy and explicitly specifying the driver should remedy the issue.
<krhahn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426164/
<krhahn> sorry for the delay
<krhahn> my connection seems painfully slow tonight
<ibuclaw> krhahn, take as long as you like.
<ibuclaw> hurry down. =)
<ibuclaw> or up...
<krhahn> ibuclaw: here is the paste bin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/426164/
<krhahn> hello?
<SailorSean> krhahn.. give him a few... ibuclaw is pretty thorough when investigating a link for you
<krhahn> k...  thanks!
<ibuclaw> krhahn, OK, you may want to make a note of this.
<ibuclaw> save and close any work, then logout
<ibuclaw> once logged out, switch to a VT by pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F1"
<ibuclaw> and login through there
<ibuclaw> stop X using the command:  sudo service gdm stop
<ibuclaw> then create a X config file:  sudo X -configure
<ibuclaw> then open it for editing:  nano xorg.conf.new
<ibuclaw> look for a "InputDevice" section where the identifier is "Mouse0", or something to that effect in name
<ibuclaw> You should see a Driver line. Ensure it says:
<ibuclaw> Driver    "mouse"
<ibuclaw> and save and exit if needs be.
<cprofitt> hello guys
<cprofitt> anyone good with figuring out issues with sound?
<ibuclaw> krhahn, then run:  sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ibuclaw> and reboot by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del
<ibuclaw> krhahn, what graphics card do you have btw?
<krhahn> kinda a new at this...  how do i find this?
<krhahn> sorry...  What is the best way to look up my graphics card?
<ibuclaw> krhahn, lspci
<ibuclaw> krhahn, and look for "VGA compatible controller"
<krhahn> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ibuclaw> intel driver. yeah, should have little worries with that then, touch wood. :)
<krhahn> okay...  off i go!
<cprofitt> If anyone has a link to a page to troubleshoot not having rear speakers I would appreciate it -- the fixes used for 9.04/9.10 appear to no longer work under 10.04
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, you mean the ALSA thread in ubuntuforums ?
<cprofitt> anything... I have a snd_hda_intel
<cprofitt> and the rear speakers are not working
<cprofitt> the fixes for 9.04/9.10 do not work for 10.04
<cprofitt> pisses me off this has not been fixed yet
<cprofitt> makes it worse when fixes from previous version no longer work
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: did you talk to dan?
<cprofitt> no,... I do not know dan
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: hunt down daniel T chen aka crimsun, there is some ppa for audio bugs
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: #ubuntu-audio-help
<ibuclaw> I seem to have hecklers...
<ibuclaw> !away phill_sleep
<phill_sleep> ibuclaw: ??
<nigelbabu> nhandler: where is votebot?
<ibuclaw> phill_sleep, rather than changing your nick, simply use /away
<cprofitt> gah -- got it working...
<cprofitt> now to make it stick...
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: yaay! what happened?
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, muted in alsamixer? :)
<cprofitt> I killed pulseaduio and restarted it
 * ibuclaw does that all that time
<nigelbabu> aha!
<cprofitt> ibuclaw: no -- I know to look for that crap... tried all the model crap in the conf file...
<phill_sleep> :'( sorry, i will alter it, I didn't realise I was breaking room protocol
<cprofitt> got pissed and nuked pulse...
<nigelbabu> phill_sleep: its part of ubuntu guidelines I believe
<cprofitt> so... no have to see if it survies a reboot
<ibuclaw> phill_sleep, it's also a form of flooding.
 * phill_sleep easier
<nigelbabu> that works too ;)
<cprofitt> survived boot
<cprofitt> that has no explanation...
<cprofitt> gah!
<nigelbabu> haha
<ibuclaw> sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<ibuclaw> anyways... may head off to work on parser generator.
<krhahn> ibuclaw:  I'm back.  I think i may have written something down wrong with the instructions you gave me.  what is the x-config command?
<krhahn> I kept getting an error
<krhahn> and I tried a lot of different configurations of the comand
<krhahn> what i wrote down was sudo X-configure
<ibuclaw> sudo X -configure
<cprofitt> alright folks...
<cprofitt> now it is time to upgrade the laptop...
<krhahn> space after the X?
<ibuclaw> krhahn, forgot the space, yes :)
<cprofitt> see ya in a few after I get my desktop setup with irssi again
<krhahn> okay...  Off i go again!  Thanks
<krhahn> ibuclaw: I ran through the steps but the scroll bar is still not working...  When I tried to save the changes in xorg.conf.new it asked me i f i wanted to save it using a different name i chose no then it took me right back to the same line. I then hit ctr+alt+del is this right?
<krhahn> And i changed the input device to Mouse withe a capital "M"
<ibuclaw> krhahn, in nano?
<krhahn> yes
<ibuclaw> to save and quit, it is: Ctrl+X
<ibuclaw> press 'Y' to say "yep, I want to save"
<ibuclaw> and 'Enter' to confirm filenae
<ibuclaw> file name
<krhahn> yeah...  i did all of that but it didn't seem to want to save though maybe it did.  Not sure
<ibuclaw> krhahn, ok, no worries. You should be able to see the file in your home directory anyway
<ibuclaw> you can open via double clicking on it. (will open gedit)
<krhahn> hmm... the change didn;t take
<krhahn> should i try again?
<krhahn> InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<ibuclaw> krhahn, yeah, you shouldn't need to kill X this time. :)
<ibuclaw> krhahn, is there is a Driver line ?
<krhahn> would it be something like kbd?
<krhahn> for the driver that is?
<ibuclaw> krhahn, tell you what, copy and paste the entire file into a pastebin, I can probably review it much quicker. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibuclaw> as in, if I can see what you see, can point it out to you. :)
<krhahn> got it... here you go
<krhahn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426189/
<ibuclaw> Driver      "mouse"
<krhahn> so is that correct?
<ibuclaw> I say there is nothing visibly wrong with that sir, so it seems X is auto probing correctly
<ibuclaw> only one way to test it out.
<ibuclaw> krhahn, you can close the file
<krhahn> okay
<ibuclaw> then open a terminal:  Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ibuclaw> then:   sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ibuclaw> and then reboot.
<ibuclaw> krhahn, before you do. if you get any issues during the reboot...
<ibuclaw> reboot again and hold down SHIFT
<ibuclaw> this will show the Ubuntu boot menu
<ibuclaw> select the "Recovery Mode" option
<krhahn> okay
<ibuclaw> this will bring you to a blue/gray screen menu list, scroll down and select "root" - Drop to root shell prompt
<krhahn> Off I go
<ibuclaw> enter
<ibuclaw> then:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ibuclaw> and:   init 2
<ibuclaw> shouldn't be needed, but that is just incase. :)
<krhahn> okay...  Thanks for everything!
<ibuclaw> if it doesn't work - something much deeper is the issue...
<kine_> Hi guys! does anyone how i can send or receive file using Konversation on ubuntu? it says DCC failed
<kine_> thanks in advance
<pedro3005> that happens to me too
<pedro3005> on xchat
<Francis> Can someone please help me w/ the problem in my browser?
<Francis> when I close my browser and open a new one, this message pops up: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Francis> :(
<Francis> then I can't open my browser anymore so I have to restart my Computer :(
<Francis> anyone? :s
<Francis> I guess I'm gonna have to go back tomorrow :( g'nite guys
<ddecator> ah, i coulda helped with that..
<LzrdKing> can you help me coerce dell into honoring their extended warranty for nvidia gpu failures?
<LzrdKing> ddecator: ^^
<ddecator> i'm not exactly the best person for something like that, haha
<LzrdKing> who is?
<LzrdKing> ddecator:
<ddecator> idk...i've never seen someone ask to help with a warranty before
<LzrdKing> ok, thanks
<Thomas__> please tell me how do I upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 via a cd
<user_> hello
<user_> is there any boday to help how can install live messenger on wine
<user_> or can any let me know how to run wine on ubuntu
<piskie> to run wine - wine nameofwinthing.exe
<piskie> no idea live messenger - try one of the linux packages like empathy or pidgin
<user_> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winthing.exe"
<user_> piskie this is the error when i type the command
<piskie> well linux would not know what c:\ is
<piskie> user_: nvm that :) what is it you are trying to run ?
<piskie> morning Drecondius
<Drecondius> I would lol
<Drecondius> Morning
<Drecondius> I myself am having a time with a debacle I've run into myself this morning.
<Drecondius> And all of last night
<user_> wine winthing.exe
<Drecondius> Anybody know how to get pre 3355 version of UT2k4 to run on 10.04
<Drecondius> I'm using the installer that is on the DVD to no avail, it will not "see" the mounted disc
<piskie> user_: not everyhing will work with wine - and it is not really something I bothered much with tbh - if you are trying to run an exe that is in windows from inside linux try copying the exe to linux
<piskie> Drecondius: I have no idea what that is - never heard of it
<Drecondius> Unreal Tournament 2004
<user_> ok
<user_> and i have other problem
<user_> that with add printer
<piskie> Drecondius: oh a game ... is it a linux port or a win one
<piskie> user_: printer make/model
<user_> when i click printing there is no active add new printer
<user_> it is network printer
<user_> on ubuntu
<piskie> the dialogue does notr appear or the printer is not recognised?
<Drecondius> it has a native linux installer however when i run the script it makes it to running the base install then asks me to mount the cd of which 1. It's on DVD and 2. It's mounted
<user_> no dialogue not appear
<piskie> Drecondius: sorry - I am not going to be able to help with it  - have you looked in the games forum? I would guess that it is there somewhere
<user_> on printing there is no active add new printer
<piskie> what happens if you run system-config-printer from a terminal
<user_> no
<user_> graphice
<user_> ubuntu graphic
<Drecondius> Been All over the forum, Google, Yahoo, Ask, several meta searches and still nothing
<piskie> Drecondius: sorry - I am not a game playing type of guy :(
<Drecondius> tis ok. i'll see if i can find some help on one of the other channels
<piskie> well hang about - or come back here at another time :)
<piskie> I'll just have a quikc look anyway
<user_> when i run sysytem-configur printer
<user_> i can see the page but there is no any add printer to active
<piskie> user_: the printer is not recognised?
<piskie> nothing at select device - network printer - and repeating what I said earlier - what make and model
<user_> there is no any add printer active to recognize or no
<mongoosedog> hey guys i feel real idiot right now, i remove the volume control by mistake from the panel, i have tried to restart and searched a few forums but nothing seemed to help, i don't know what to add the the panel to get it back?
<piskie> mongoosedog: notification area - or indicator applet depending
<mongoosedog> i did that...
<mongoosedog> i will triy again
<piskie> well it should be in one of them :)
<piskie> user_: I can;t help you
<mongoosedog> indicator worked thank you
<mongoosedog> notification did nothing lol
<mongoosedog> that what i found on the forum
<piskie> yea it moved in lucid to indicator applet
<mongoosedog> lucid?
<mongoosedog> is that the new version?
<mongoosedog> with the purple backround
<piskie> yes
<piskie> might have been in indicator applet in the previous as well - can't remember now :)
<mongoosedog> cool so next time i'm ask which version i have it's lucid now
<mongoosedog> awesome
<piskie> or 10.04 - possibly better depending on who you talk to :) I tend to run the developement version so I know them by the codename - but they are nearly always released in April or October so the versions are blah.04 or blah.10
<van> hello, anybody has any idea why max sound is very low on 10.04 64-bit?
<piskie> not here it isn't - try making sure all the necessary channels are up run alsamixer from a terminal
<piskie> esc to quit
<van> did that
<piskie> sound preferences as well I assume then
<van> if you mean system-preferences-sound, i tried that too
<piskie> :(
<piskie> what sound card?
<van> :-X
<piskie> and I also assume you checked the sound level in whatever app you are trying to use
<van> yeap. how do i see my sound card?
<piskie> lspci in a terminal
<piskie> don't paste it all here - one of the lines will be audio
<van> ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
<piskie> sometimes I wish that my system didn't generally work ootb then I would not need to rely on memory do much for people :)
<van> hm?
<piskie> actually van - can you paste all of the lspci output to paste.ubuntu.com then hit paste and give me the url it gives you
<van> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426327/
<piskie> try this - open alsamixer again - then F6 and change soundcard see if that does it
<piskie> if not maybe try turning off the onboard sound - looks like you have 2 soundcards there the radeon one and the intel one
<piskie> anyway - I have to fly now for a few hours
<van> how to turn off onboard sounds?
<van> ok anyway, many thanks
<piskie> reboot and enter bios - it will be one of the options somewhere - they are all slightly different
<piskie> did F6 in alsamixer not help then - guess not ... :(
<van> errm it definetely did help. :D
<van> it's still not as loud as in windows, but it's almost as good:) thanks so much piskie
<piskie> ok - it should let you change soundcards - if it had you need to check the levels in both cards
<piskie> oh I read that wrong :)
<piskie> excellent
<van> hehe :)
<piskie> I usually find it is called front channel needs upping as well as the PCM one
<piskie> anyway - /me flies away
<van> ok have fun :)
<zeroseven0183> ping mohi!
<zeroseven0183> ping mohi1
<mohi1> :o
<mohi1> hey zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> mohi1: Was the issue of playing movies/videos resolved last time?
<mohi1> nope. he left us when you departed =]
 * mohi1 notes the IP of phillw 
 * phillw not sure what it is when I'm  here :-)
<mohi1> 78.150.166.43
<mohi1> phillw, you are off for about a day
<zeroseven0183> mohi1: I see. I guess everything worked :-)
<mohi1> hmmm ok zeroseven0183
<phillw> oops, wrong button
<mohi1> phillw, sleeping??
 * phillw Grrr
 * mohi1 points phillw and starts laughing
<mohi1> not again
<zeroseven0183> playing buttons?
<phillw> nope, there is a bug on my computer, sometimes when I click the middle of a tab it closes it. Happens in FFox, Chromium and IRC. Had it ever since I put ubuntu 9.04 on :-(
<mohi1> zeroseven0183, I think phillw is drunk
<mohi1> phillw, you are comfortable with pidgin?
<phillw> yeah, it's basic but looks after my MSN, AIM, Yahoo! accounts and IRC all in one package.
<mohi1> cool
<mohi1> brb
<znxtch> just curious if i detect some suspicious behavior or identify an attack on my computer what courses of action can i take?
<phillw> znxtch: I'd suggest reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919472
<Drecondius> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!! I have Fried my Xorg configuration and no longer have 3d acceleration. what did i do wrong?
<pedro3005> messed up the configuration that allows 3D acceleration?
<mohi1> Drecondius, there??
<Drecondius> yeah, im here sorry bout that
<Drecondius> was in the #ubuntu channel too
<mohi1> so you playedd with configuration??
<Drecondius> I "tried" to install the newest drivers from Nvidia website to no avail. did a revert, had to reenable my restricted drivers. and still nothing, no I never touched the xorg.conf file
<Drecondius> the xserver gave the option to revert to it, used it and now ........ blah
<pedro3005> what exactly did you do to install the new drivers and what exactly did you do to revert?
<Drecondius> ok, restarted into a netroot shell prompt to install the new drivers as it asks at telinit 3
<Drecondius> rebooted
<mohi1> afk. dinner
<Drecondius> xserver stated that it was running in low graphics mode
<Drecondius> chose to go with the backup file
<Drecondius> o btw if it helps im using 10.04
<pedro3005> did you actually install the drives?
<pedro3005> drivers*
<Drecondius> twice
<Drecondius> the 195.36.24
<pedro3005> compiling from source?
<Drecondius> no
<Drecondius> no source
<Drecondius> proprietary
<pedro3005> did you follow a tutorial or something?
<Drecondius> i followed the instructions that were in the installer script
<Drecondius> they did nothing so i used the "quick fix" option that the xserver gave me which was to use my xorg backup.
<Drecondius> then upon that failing i went back into the repositories and installed the latest drivers
<Drecondius> still no 3d
<Drecondius> and compiling files and executables from source don't mix too well with me, even when there is a make file
<Drecondius> And there's nothing about this in the forums yet.
<pedro3005> Drecondius, hm.. have you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Drecondius> no
<Drecondius> ill do that now, reboot and be back in a flash
<pedro3005> that will start reconfiguring your XORG
<pedro3005> after you're done, come back and try to install the nvidia drivers from hardware drivers
<Drecondius> now HERE's something funny
<Drecondius> ubernoob@ubernoob-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<Drecondius> [sudo] password for jerry:
<Drecondius> Package `xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Drecondius> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Drecondius> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Drecondius> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.xorg is not installed
<pedro3005> Drecondius, xserver-xorg and not xserver.xorg
<Drecondius> one moment
<Drecondius> ok it isn't doing anything.
<pedro3005> are you sure? what happens?
<Drecondius> I enter the command, it pauses for about 1 second, then shows the prompt again right up under the command
<pedro3005> starcraftman, did something change in 10.04 and nobody told me? :p I can't find updated documentation on this
<Drecondius> neither can I
<Drecondius> some LTS
<starcraftman> pedro3005: what changed?
<Drecondius> I believe the way the X-server is handled for one
<starcraftman> hmmm, interesting, lemme see...
<Drecondius> i'm tempted to simply do a fresh install but i will lose about 90gb worth of downloded libraries and other goodies
<pedro3005> nah, you can fix it!
<phillw> pedro3005: With 10.04 there is a new manual out, head over to http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for more details.
<starcraftman> pedro3005: you are correct, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer seems to work.
<Drecondius> Finally, Ubuntu for Beginners instead of for Dummies.
<pedro3005> starcraftman, what's the "standard procedure" for xorg issues now?
<starcraftman> pedro3005: I dunno, I haven't read what they've changed. Frankly, they keep making it more automated and it gets a lil harder doing manual fixes.
<pedro3005> automated is good until it breaks
<pedro3005> :p
<Drecondius> Yup
<Drecondius> such is the case with blandoze except when automated breaks, the entire system is gone
<Drecondius> well, i know what i must do, /cry
<Drecondius> too bad i didn't download the iso for 10.04, must install 9.10 then upgrade
<pedro3005> starcraftman, what do you think?
<Drecondius> I love 10.04 but my last try at ubuntu was 6.10
<starcraftman> pedro3005: sorry been a bit busy, if you want to reinstall Ubuntu I'd recommend doing a clean install from a lucid cd. Boot karmic, download ISO and burn from it. Then install from there.
<starcraftman> atm, I can't really offer better xorg advice. You may have better luck on forums.
<Drecondius> no luck there either, checked. without anykind of reconfiguration options it's kind of dry
<Drecondius> i mistyped that
<Drecondius> grrr wrong button
<Drecondius> and perhaps instead of having all the leftover junk from 9.10 and a squeaky clean install with an official release, that pesky x-server memory leak will be gone
<geirha> Doesn't the driver from nvidia's website have an uninstall option?
<geirha> It sounds like the newer driver (which isn't working) is still installed on your system.
<starcraftman> lunch time, later people.
<Drecondius> sorry bout the delay, actually for some odd reason there are about 4 drivers installed and none of them will uninstall other thant the one through the restricted driver manager
<geirha> The one you downloaded from nvidia's website, what format was that?
<geirha> .deb-file? .tar.gz-file? .bin-file?
<geirha> Ok, seems to be a shell script, and it has an --uninstall option
<geirha> Try running it with the --uninstall option
<Drecondius> I promise i'm not ignoring anyone
<Drecondius> i'll try that next reboot
<piskie> anyone using awn and shiny desktp switcher - if so does it do what you tell it to when it is on the left or right or the desktop?
<piskie> good day starcraftman
<piskie> do you use or have used awn at all?
<starcraftman> hi piskie and yes I have, at one point, though over time I got to just thinking docks were gimmicky, much like the wii.
<piskie> as do I - quite useful in something like gnome-shell though - one applet is winding me right up though - I think it can see me pointing at it :(
<starcraftman> that was an awful use of commas also.
<piskie> how are you anway
<piskie> starcraftman: it's the interwebs - who cares lol
<starcraftman> hehehe
<starcraftman> I guess. I'm doing not too bad, just a little annoyed. Atm two things aren't working for me. The most annoying atm is netbeans insisting on making _ invisible in the source editor. Why baffles me, that's highly confusing.
<piskie> aaah - of course I would help if I could :)
<starcraftman> piskie: and trying to fix u1 on kde is the other irritance. Less an immediate thing.
<piskie> I don't use it
<starcraftman> piskie: rgr, anyway apart from that well. I got great grades last semester. Just a lil bummed going back to school so soon starting tomorrow.
<piskie> oh that is good news - well done you :)
<piskie> I am thinking about going back for some post grad study, teacher training
<starcraftman> piskie: you wanna teach at uni level?
<piskie> no - secondary level
<piskie> if I had thought about it before I could have stayed at uni done a masters and got into it that way
<starcraftman> piskie: ah, ok then, be a good math/science teacher. We need better ones, and by we I mean students in general. Too many teachers for those know their stuff but fail to teach.
<piskie> starcraftman: yep :)
<pedro3005> piskie, what did you graduate in? I think I've asked but I forgot
<piskie> hippy science
<pedro3005> :p
<starcraftman> piskie: The key to good teaching as I've observed is that it's more like theater then anything, being a good teacher involves captivating the audience and making them interested active learners.
<starcraftman> Least all my good teachers are like that.
<piskie> I agree with that
<starcraftman> piskie: then I think you'll be a good teacher. :)
<piskie> yep - I think so :)
<piskie> back later - food to sort out :)
<starcraftman> piskie: bye
<Drecondius> I have returned.
<Drecondius> Unfortunately I have to wait for this dl to finish.
<Drecondius> Is anyone else having a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center not installing packages due to it coming from an untrusted source?
<javatexan> anyone know what the default appearance theme is for 10.4?
<Drecondius> with a fresh install, mine is Ambiance
<javatexan> Drecondius: thanks.  Mine is left over from 9.10
<javatexan> came in as custom
<Drecondius> mine was too, i had to do a fresh install due to mucking up my xserver configuration
<javatexan> ewwww
<javatexan> I know the feeling, mine mucked up from 8.04 to 8.10....this one seems to have worked fairly well
<Drecondius> i can only pray that i don't muck it up again, im gonna try to install the proprietary drivers one more time
<javatexan> except my Wine developers ppa is not working....10.4 won't let it update :(
<javatexan> those can be a problem, yes
<van> hello, does anyone know anything about a delay in maximizing/minimising windows when "extra effects" are on? It didn't happen when I first installed so I'm guessing it must have something to do with an update,.,,
<starcraftman> van hmmmmmmm, interesting. Checked compiz config settings manager?
<van> Yeap. I think i'm not the only one with this problem...
<starcraftman> van: have you tried reducing the texture filter to fast?
<van> how do i do that?
<starcraftman> van: settings manager > General Options > Display Settings > Texture filter > Fast
<van> I'm sorry, settings manager?
<starcraftman> compiz config settings manager, You have it installed no?
<starcraftman> otherwise: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<van> yes, but where is settings manager:S
<starcraftman> System > Preferences > Compiz config settings manager.
<van> ooh ok got it...:S
<van> no change though
<van> starcraftman: sorry, i managed to close the window by accident
<van> starcraftman sorry, i managed to close the window by accident
<starcraftman> van: sokay.
<van> there is no delay when i change the visual effects to none:-$
<starcraftman> van: maybe it's a driver issue then?
<van> starcraftman would it have changed only after the update then
<van> ?
<van> starcraftman and what can i do if it is a driver problem?
<starcraftman> van: have you updated your graphics drivers? What's your card anyway?
<van> starcraftman: Radeon HD 3650 or at least i think that's it
<starcraftman> k, that's enough, I used to run compiz off that.
<van> starcraftman: it was ok with windows, so it should be ok with ubuntu
<van> no ideas then?
<van> I think the problem appeared after installing gstreamer010-ffmpeg
<ddecator> it'd be very odd if that caused the problem
<starcraftman> van: I'm not really sure how gstreamer (an audio back end) could impact compiz (graphics rendering).
<van> well it's gone now and the problem persists
<starcraftman> van: Go in compiz settings manager and look in Window management section.
<van> Yes, i'm there
<starcraftman> The plugins checked are ones in use, go thrue the options you have checked and look for delay time/ or any other time scale. See if reducing them makes a difference.
<starcraftman> Might also have to do with plugins under Effects section.
<van> checking...
<starcraftman> its a bit of a hit or miss configuring compiz, trail and error ya know.
<starcraftman> lot of ways for something to conflict.
<van> that would make sense. but now i can't re-enable visual effects :(
<van> starcraftman
<starcraftman> van: you can't re-enable?
<starcraftman> van: hmmmm, that's really odd. Go to options you changed and reset em to default.
<van> starcraftman: i did it now, don't know hyow...
<starcraftman> Otherwise something really fishy at work ><
<van> maybe i should just reinstall,,,,again :(
<van> starcraftman: i think i'm giving up...this is too annoying
<starcraftman> van: sorry, these annoying things happen. Can't really offer specific advice. You might wanna check out the forums for a lil more help.
<van> starcraftman: i did that already..maybe i'll just wait a bit. don't worry too much, reinstalling does not take too lon...i also have an easy one: i don't have a sound icon on my panel, how can i get it back?
<ddecator> van: sound is part of the indicator-applet, so make sure it's on your panel (right-click, Add to panel)
<van> ddecator: Thanks :)
<ddecator> van: no problem =)
<van> ddecator: but is there a way to get rid of the chats/mail icon?
<ddecator> van: hm, good question. not that i know of offhand..
<van> :)
<van> do you guys dual boot or use ubuntu exclusively?
<ddecator> i technically dual boot, but i just have windows for a few things (updating my phone and netflix instant watch)
<van> I see...so you don't think it's a bad thing for someone like me, who doesn't know much, to use ubuntu exclusively?
<ddecator> not at all. the only drawback is whether or not you need things that are windows-exclusive and won't run in wine. in the event that something breaks, you just need to know how to start a terminal and type in what support people ask you to =)
<van> yeap the only windows-exclusive thing than i wanted i spotify, which already runs in wine :)
<ddecator> i can't wait for spotify to come to the US..
<van> i thought it started from the US, no?
<ddecator> nope, europe. it's supposed to come to the US later this year
<van> i see
<ddecator> but anyway, ubuntu used to require some decent technical knowledge, but it's very user friendly now =)
<van> Well i guess it's a matter of habbit. I am very confident with windows and linux frustrates me-but free is good :D
<ddecator> i think you'll find in time that the frustration is mostly due to the transition. it's similar to windows people switching to macs. but after you are used to ubuntu, you'll love it =)
<phillw> van: With 10.04 there is a new manual out, head over to http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for more details.
<van> Oh yes, I'm sure it's because of that. I wouldn't be here if i didn't think so :)
<van> thanks philw
<van> thanks phillw
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was trying to upgrade my ubuntu to the newest version but ive encountered some problems. my kernel image i think is messed up so i had to use the one previous to it.
<ShadowKnight> and i get something that says error: brokencount > 0
<pedro3005> hah
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418182
<phillw> ShadowKnight: I'm pretty sure that 9.10 kernel will not work with 10.04.
<ShadowKnight> oh wow, so how come this one im using still works? o_O
<ShadowKnight> what do you suggest i do pedro3005?
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, can't hurt to try what's in the link
<ShadowKnight> k thanks ill give that a try
<max1c> On my office PC after I install Graphics driver X.org 96 it automatically sets resolution to 640x480 and I can not change it because theres no other options rather than 640x480. It seems like its old monitor problem because if I connect my flat screen it sets resolution just fine. Is there any way i can manually set resolution to 1024x768 ?
<ShadowKnight> pedro3005, i got this:
<ShadowKnight> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar')
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, looks like a failed upgrade to me
<ShadowKnight> hmmm so what now? lol
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, hmmm, found this http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-ubuntu-10.04
<ShadowKnight> oh okay thanks pedro
<pedro3005> hmm
<pedro3005> wait
<pedro3005> i didn't think that one through
<Phrea> here's another 'uninformed' question from me
<Phrea> how can I change the font size in Pidgin?
<Phrea> I'm quite hard of seeing, and I cant find the option to change the size of the font used
<lobinho> Phrea: my Pidgin is not in English, but it's probably:
<lobinho> tools -> preferences -> conversations/chats (?) -> there's a font option
<lobinho> that's in the main window, the contacts list
<Phrea> yes, to change the font, but not it's size
<lobinho> what do you mean? the size option is there as well
<Phrea> hmmm...
<Phrea> I'm not on that box atm, I'll check it later
<Phrea> PM'ming myself that path
<Phrea> you must be right, I've always thought it was strange that there was no way to change it's size
<lobinho> maybe we use different versions? I don't think it would be missing in any version though
<Phrea> lobinho: indeed
<Phrea> it should just be there
<Phrea> I'll check it later
<lobinho> ok ;)
<Phrea> this is why I'm a bit scared to leave windows :D
<Phrea> this is the last box I have to convert [and I will do it !!]
<lobinho> but there are a lot of options for any IM protocol
<Phrea> normally yes, I just couldnt find this one
<Phrea> and I really really need it
<lobinho> Pidgin is just one of them (of course it connects to MANY protocols in one interface, but...)
<Phrea> oh, you mean different programs
<Phrea> yea, that too
<Phrea> but I'm so used to Pidgin...
<Phrea> maybe I'll give Empathy another try
<Phrea> lobinho: I only need the one MSN protocol, nothing else
<lobinho> I thought Gaim, Pidgin, Empathy and Telepathy were all one program that changed name over time o.o'
<lobinho> since each Ubuntu version comes with one of them
<Phrea> I dont think so
<lobinho> oh, msn... why don't you try Mercury? its interface looks a lot like Windows Live Messenger
<Phrea> I dont like that interface :D
<lobinho> it has the very same emoticons, and even those... what do we call them, they're big onscreen animations...
<Phrea> it's too... ...busy
<Phrea> I like it simple
<lobinho> lol, I agree XD
<Phrea> although...
<Phrea> I used to LOVE ICQ
<Phrea> ...and that interface was even worse than MSN's ever was
<Phrea> gheh
<lobinho> the Pidgin in my box crashes randomly / often when connected to msn =/
<Phrea> but ICQ died, at least in Europe and the US
<Phrea> lobinho: ah, never had that problem
<lobinho> and here in Brazil too, many years ago
<Phrea> indeed
<Phrea> used to love it tho...
<Phrea> my first IM protocol :D
<lobinho> I hated Ctrl+Enter for sending messages
<Phrea> I used control-s I believe
<Phrea> [to do it with one hand]
<lobinho> hmmm, LOL
<Phrea> might me some other combo, but I think it was control-s
<Phrea> man, I forgot all about that you had to use a control-whatever to send a message :D
<Phrea> it MUST have been control-s [at least for me]
<Phrea> that's printed into my fingers
<Phrea> havent used ICQ in at least 5 years... :\
<lobinho> I changed the Super / Win key on my keyboard into a Super / Ubuntu key :x
<lobinho> and then my shortcut for closing applications is Super / Ubuntu + Q, like Mac's Command+Q
<lobinho> heheheh
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-25
<japtol> hey
<japtol> how do i add extension=memcach.so to my php.ini file
<japtol> im in the php.ini
<japtol> do i just type in extension=memcache.so there
<coalwater> idk, i just check the lines in the ini and see how the other extentions are enabled
<coalwater> then restart apache ofcourse
<coalwater> but yea that sounds like the right syntax
<japtol> hmm
<japtol> i just scrolled down
<japtol> for like 5 min
<japtol> cant spot any extensions
<japtol> can i just put it on top of 'PHP
<japtol> way at the top
<coalwater> i usually put mine way down
<coalwater> dont know if up works
<coalwater> but there must be at least 1 extention in the ini, even if it's commented
<coalwater> u using nano or gedit?
<japtol> nano
<coalwater> well try ctrl+w then type extension and enter
<japtol> ok thx
<japtol> "You must also specify the file extension being used including
<japtol> ; the dot. PHP's default behavior is to leave these settings empty.
<japtol> ; Note: Never use this feature for production boxes.
<japtol> "
<japtol> only thing i ge
<japtol> get*
<japtol> i also get
<japtol> ; Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside.
<japtol> ; http://php.net/extension-dir
<japtol> ; extension_dir = "./"
<japtol> ; On windows:
<japtol> ; extension_dir = "ext"
<coalwater> well, just try it, it wont hurt, u can always just delete it if it doesn't work
<japtol> try it as in
<japtol> just put it on the top
<coalwater> i'd prefer the bottom, cause im not sure if it dependso n something that needs to be done first
<japtol> ok
<MrChrisDruif> japtol: if possible, use http://paste.ubuntu.com next time :)
<japtol> is there  a way i can go to the bottom w/o scrolling
<japtol> @mrchris will do
<coalwater> ctrl+end maybe
<japtol> oh wait
<japtol> coal
<japtol> i just spotted the extensions
<japtol> :)
<japtol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598467/
<japtol> put it there?
<MrChrisDruif> Good going japtol :)
<coalwater> notice the semi colon is like a comment, so those aren't really enabled
<coalwater> put ur line without the semi colon
<japtol> got it
<coalwater> then restart apache2
<japtol> now how do i save it
<coalwater> either ctrl+O or ctrl+x and choose yes to save
<japtol> sweet
<japtol> thx
<coalwater> sudo service apache2 restart
<japtol> hold on
<japtol> damn i lost the code to get back into php.ini
<japtol> i think it was
<japtol> etc/something..
<japtol> nvm got it
<coalwater> lol, u can always press key up in terminal to see ur previous commands
<japtol> yea
<japtol> i did sudo service apache2 restart
<japtol> and it says command not found
<kristian-livecd_> hurm, could noise from a box be something software related?
<coalwater> japtol:  hold on a sec
<coalwater> japtol:  try  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<coalwater> kristian-livecd_:  what kind of noise?
<japtol> kk
<kristian-livecd_> hi coalwater
<kristian-livecd_> a constant humming
<coalwater> hi there
<coalwater> no, u mean like a fan noise?
<japtol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598474/
<japtol> thats wut i get
<japtol> i may have forgotten to stop apachectl or something
<linh> coalwater, hi, this is kristian
<japtol> ok
<japtol> i restarted web browser
<linh> sorry, I'm a bit confused... sitting with two keyboards atm
<coalwater> japtol: i dont know what's that but no, restart stops then restarts
<linh> coalwater, did I miss a reply from you?
<coalwater> linh: don't think so, i just asked if the humming was like a fan noise
<linh> yes, I guess it's the fan... which I already cleaned
<coalwater> about the software reasons, well in an indirect way i think i could say yes, like if you're playing a game then the processor heats up so the fans speeds up so the humming sound goes louder, but its not because of the game it self, its because the fan needed to spin faster, know what i mean ?
<linh> yes
<linh> I just killed chromium (on YT)... that took the worst of it
<japtol> hey coal
<japtol> when i enter the conf file
<japtol> -- sudo nano /usr/local/apache2/conf
<coalwater> adobe needs to work on fixing the hw acceleration on flash for linux, watching youtube takes like 50% of my processor
<japtol> im led into a blank room
<japtol> is that right
<coalwater> japtol: the file either doesn't exist or is empty
<japtol> ok
<coalwater> japtol: i think its conf.d maybe
<japtol> the instructions want me to add
<japtol> like 10 lines to this file
<japtol> so im gessing it shud be empty..
<japtol> i dunno
<coalwater> try to list the files in the direcotory before doing the nano
<coalwater> nano doesn't tell u any kind of warnings that the file isn't there
<japtol> how do i do that
<coalwater> cd /usr/local/apache2/
<coalwater> then ls
<japtol> ok
<coalwater> or just ls /usr/local/apache2
<japtol> bin  build  cgi-bin  conf  error  htdocs  icons  include  lib  logs  man  manual  modules
<japtol> thats the message i get
<coalwater> ok well its there then, im not that good with apache configs , if whatever ur reading from is telling u that then i guess they know better than i do lol
<japtol> alright
<japtol> hmm
<japtol> im trying to exit out of conf
<japtol> ctrl X
<japtol> and save
<coalwater> it doesnt let u ?
<japtol> i type ctrl x
<japtol> just makes me save it
<japtol> doesnt redirect me back to the main
<coalwater> how come, x means exit, x should make u exit
<japtol> ack it worked this time
<japtol> lol
<tazyo_>  hi all
<japtol> @coal, so now it wants me to test it
<japtol> with this code /usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
<japtol> i enter it and it gives me that messaage
<japtol> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<japtol> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<japtol> Unable to open logs
<coalwater> ur having some weird problem with apache
<coalwater> wait , ur using xamp ?
<japtol> dunt think so
<coalwater> i had that same exact problem on my windows and i never found a way to fix it, just gave up on using a server on my windows lol
<japtol> so can i just skip this step
<coalwater> idk, i think it's saying that it  can't start apache.. can u open localhost?
<coalwater> on ur browser
<japtol> let me try
<japtol> yea
<japtol> i opened it
<japtol> nothing showing up tho
<coalwater> ok, put some random index.html on ur /var/www and write any thing in it, like test or hello
<japtol> btw, im doing this on a VPS
<japtol> not my own computer
<japtol> isnt localhost
<coalwater> o
<japtol> for ur own comp
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> idk, i think u should wait for someone who knows better than me lol
<japtol> can i just skip it
<japtol> cuz its just a test
<japtol> the tutorial tells me to use that code to test something
<coalwater> im not sure
<tazyo_> does anyone has a little time for me?
<seidos> tazyo_: just ask your question, and you will find out soon enough
<tazyo_> got a freshly installed ubuntu netbook (from website) and it has no usable sidebar or panel.. it's transparent and i can hardly firuge out which button to click on etc.
<seidos> tazyo_: you bought a netbook with ubuntu preinstalled?
<tazyo_> the netbook was not installed with any os's
<seidos> tazyo_: i'm not sure, i don't use unr.  i can help search the web with you though.
<coalwater> maybe unity doesn't start properly or something?
<seidos> tazyo_: it's 11.04?
<tazyo_> Linux Sat-Elite 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<seidos> hmmm, okay that's 10.10
<seidos> tazyo_: this link?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211246
<seidos> you could try restarting the panels.
<seidos> !panels
<ubot2> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<seidos> tazyo_: i'm shooting in the dark, i don't have a netbook
<coalwater> i think if u just type unity on the terminal it should start something
<coalwater> just like gnome-panel
<tazyo_> no process found
<tazyo_> :/
<seidos> ah, yeah, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook unr does use unity
<coalwater> well then i don't know what it's called then in the netbook edition
<coalwater> maybe try installing unity
<seidos> tazyo_: here's another link to read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579368
<coalwater> the maverick's unity is missing a lot of the changes that are in natty, i'd prefer waiting for natty, though im not so excited about unity being the default
<jpastore> does anyone know how to enable second ATI video card?
<tazyo_> i've tried to re-install gnome, and got this : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tazyo_>  gnome : Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<coalwater> does running gnome-panel --replace start any thing
<seidos> tazyo_: do the panels ever show up?  or are they always missing?
<tazyo_> sometimes for a glance
<seidos> tazyo_: perhaps this is your bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/581565
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581565 in gnome-panel "Netbook remix panel disappears regularly" [Low,New]
<seidos> tazyo_: did you install GnomeDo?
<tazyo_> it's invisible not only when i close some windows..
<tazyo_> didn't
<tazyo_> should have?
<seidos> no
<seidos> may cause a conflict according to that bug report
<tazyo_> I was experiencing the same issue, and disabling Metacity's compositing manager (via gconf-editor) fixed''
<japtol> hey coal
<tazyo_> copied from that bug thread
<japtol> how do i create a php file in this terminal?
<japtol> i need to put a php file with the code <?php phpinfo(); ?> into /var/www
<coalwater> japtol:  just nano and save
<japtol> is there a code
<japtol> for creating the php file
<coalwater> no, just name it that
<japtol> so
<seidos> tazyo_: yeah, i don't think that is your problem...did you read the forum links?  may give you a hint
<japtol> nano  <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<coalwater> like name it index.php
<japtol> in the main
<coalwater> no no,
<coalwater> nano /var/www/index.php
<japtol> ok
<japtol> s
<japtol> then
<japtol> i go into that php
<japtol> and add the code
<coalwater> yes
<japtol> sweet
<tazyo_> seidos: i'm at the 2nd
<seidos> tazyo_: did you try this:  "system/admin/
<seidos> login screen and see what session is selected as default, if the netbook desktop is installed it should
<seidos> appear on the list...., choose it and reboot, see what you get..."
<japtol> ok now
<japtol> im on step 7
<japtol> it says start memcache
<japtol> memcached -d -m XXX -s /var/run/memcached.sock -a 0777 -t16 -C -u root
<japtol> xxx= megabytes of ram. We used 512 for the -m XXX bit.
<japtol> do i replace the XXX with 512
<japtol> memcached -d -m 512 -s /var/run/memcached.sock -a 0777 -t16 -C -u root
<tazyo_> seidos: i can't figure out where to find that with invisible desktop...
<ryan> Hello everyone
<japtol> u there coal?
<coalwater> japtol:  i don't know, but probably yes, haven't messed with this mem cache before
<coalwater> ryan: hello
<ryan> Is it cool to ask a couple of simple newbie questions here... I'm trying to learn about the package manager and how to install shiz from the net
<japtol> Coalwater: im trying to do this
<japtol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598496/
<japtol> but it gives me an error message
<seidos> tazyo_: try running gdmsetup from alt-f2 or terminal
<japtol> when i type mysql -u root -p < /var/www/gazelle.sql
<coalwater> japtol: did u extract the file?
<coalwater> ryan: u mean like installing from tarballs?
<japtol> no, i though tthat code extracts it
<japtol> do i have to do something seperate
<coalwater> japtol:  nope, it said u need to do the extraction first
<japtol> ok
<japtol> i wish it gave me the code for extracting gazelle.sql
<japtol> so im downloading gazelle now
<japtol> the tar.gz file
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> ok
<japtol> ok i seel a gazelle.sql file
<japtol> in the winrar
<japtol> do i need to upload this to the VPS server or something
<jrmy> can i ask questions about xubuntu as well here?
<coalwater> japtol: i think it was tar -xgvf gazelle.tar.gz
<japtol> yep
<coalwater> ok no
<coalwater> its xzvf
<japtol> xzvf
<coalwater> without uploading, let the vps download it it self
<tazyo_> seidos: i'm now at reboot, thx 4 ethg.. if it's still bad, i'll come back.
<coalwater> wget
<japtol> so like
<seidos> tazyo_: may the source be with you
<japtol> apt-get install gazellefile
<coalwater> nope
<coalwater> you have the url right ?
<japtol> http://what.cd/gazelle/releases/gazelle-r11397.tar.gz
<japtol> yup
<coalwater> wget -O gazelle.tar.gz http://what.cd/gazelle/releases/gazelle-r11397.tar.gz
<jrmy> is this strictly for the gnome desktop of ubuntu or others as well?
<coalwater> jrmy:  what's "this"
<japtol> does this go into the /var/www ?
<coalwater> japtol:  goes into where ever ur in right now
<coalwater> if ur in /var/www then yea
<japtol> ok
<japtol> im in that
<japtol> nice
<coalwater> jrmy:  u mean this channel?
<japtol> its done
<jrmy> coalwater: this = #ubuntu-beginners
<jrmy> so yes this channel
<coalwater> maybe this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/
<jrmy> what was just explained the ability to let your computer install a file from a compressed file or somethin?
<japtol> ok coal
<japtol> i installed it
<japtol> then typed in mysql -u root -p < /var/www/gazelle.sql
<japtol> and it says no such file or directory
<japtol> weird..
<coalwater> japtol:  did u extract?
<japtol> yep
<japtol> i did  wget -O gazelle.tar.gz http://what.cd/gazelle/releases/gazelle-r11397.tar.gz in /var/www
<coalwater> then did u do the tar -xzf ?
<japtol> no
<coalwater> jrmy: im not sure which part u mean but it was answering a question
<coalwater> from someone else
<japtol> hmm
<japtol> is that another file
<coalwater> japtol:  tar -xzf gazelle.tar.gz
<japtol> just type that
<japtol> nothing happens
<coalwater> ok good
<coalwater> because we didn't put v
<coalwater> type 'ls'
<coalwater> do u see the sql file
<japtol> gazelle.tar.gz  index.html  index.php  release
<japtol> thats what i get
<japtol> when i type ls
<coalwater> ok sorry but try to extract with a v to see where the sql  goes
<coalwater> -xzvf
<coalwater> it should show u the path of the extracted files
<japtol> k
<japtol>  ok
<japtol> i got a huge list
<japtol> now i type ls
<japtol> and i still get the same thing
<coalwater> try ls -o or -a
<japtol> same thing
<coalwater> ok i have an idea
<coalwater> try find -name *.sql
<japtol> i typed that
<japtol> says command not found
<coalwater>  no find?
<japtol> vps:/var/www# -name *.sql
<japtol> -bash: -name: command not found
<coalwater> use find
<coalwater> find
<coalwater> find -name *.sql
<japtol> ah got it
<japtol> yerah
<japtol> i see a gazelle.sql
<japtol> its under /release/
<coalwater> where
<japtol> ./release/gazelle.sql
<coalwater> ok then u either update the sql command and add /release/ or move the gazelle.sql one step up
<coalwater> mv release/gazelle.sql ./
<japtol> i typed that
<japtol> nothing happens, i guess it worked
<coalwater> do ls
<japtol> its in there!
<japtol> now i did
<japtol>  -u root -p < /var/www/gazelle.sql
<japtol> and it wants a password
<coalwater> yea, ur mysql password
<japtol> ok
<japtol> i entered it
<japtol> and nothing happened
<coalwater> ok maybe it worked lol
<japtol> nice
<japtol> damn u r so helpful
<coalwater> just make sure it did work lol
<japtol> it did
<japtol> cuz i reentered my pass
<japtol> and it said
<japtol> table/database already exists
<coalwater> ok then w/e that table is for go test it lol
<coalwater> database*
<coalwater> japtol:  by the way, ull be still inside mysql, to leave mysql u need to type 'bye' i think
<coalwater> or exit
<coalwater> dont remember
<Average_Guy> how do i get rid of the gnome panels completely and if it sucks, how do I get it back?
<Average_Guy> playing with cairo-dock...
<coalwater> u mean remove it from start up ?
<japtol> ok thx coal
<japtol> im gonna go eat dinner
<japtol> so hungry
<coalwater> japtol:  dont i get some free food for any thing lol jk
<coalwater> Average_Guy: you could mess with that in the gconf-editor but don't mess too much
<seidos> Average_Guy: well, here's a work around.  you could delete the panels, then restore them from default.  i'm not sure how to kill the process during a session
<seidos> this is probably terrible advice though
<seidos> there should be a way to stop the process
<coalwater> i cant tell u the exact path right now cause i'm on windows, but it's something related to gnome / session
<Average_Guy> sorry what was that. pidigin spontaneously died.. something about a work around.  you know, when there are multiple panels you can rightclick and delete-panel. I wanna know how to get rid of the last one and just have my dock. and if it sucks I wanna know how to get the panels back so I can dump the dock
<coalwater> Average_Guy: u want it to do that just in this session , or do u want to save it for a couple of days?
<Average_Guy> hopefully permanantly. but wanna kno how to reverse it also
<Average_Guy> just in case
<Average_Guy> still don't have the dock dialed in
<coalwater> look, i know that the setting it self is somewhere in the gconf-editor, somewhere in the sessions, ull find gnome-panel somewhere
<coalwater> if u remove it it will prevent it from starting
<coalwater> and just putting it back will make things come back to normal
<Average_Guy> how do I remove it? when I right-click the bottom panel, there is no remove panel option
<Average_Guy> and if there was i wouldn't know what to click on to get it back once it was gone
<coalwater> actually what i meant is like alt+f2 then gconf-editor
<Average_Guy> oh
<Average_Guy> wow
<Average_Guy> never seen that
<coalwater> inside session or something ull find default panel or default something then it says gnome-panel
<Average_Guy> searching
<coalwater> hold on i think i found it, 1 sec
<Average_Guy> apps/panel/?
<coalwater> desktop -> gnome -> session -> required_components -> panel
<coalwater> if ur using these cairo dock as a main panel  u could put it's process name in there instead of gnome-panel
<Average_Guy> ok
<Average_Guy> and just put gnome-panel back to restore it?
<coalwater> yes
<coalwater> just remember the path
<Average_Guy> you ubuntu guys rock! I actually using Mint (only distro i can get to work on my machine :( Long story) but there forums and irc doesn't help at all. Is always here that I find help. thank you
<Average_Guy> (writing down path)
<coalwater> if u cant start the alt+f2 thing cause i think its a gnome-panel thing u can also type gconf-editor in terminal
<jrmy> who would i report a broken link on the ubuntu beginners website?
<jrmy> to*
<coalwater> idk, maybe the wiki team
<Eiriksvin> how can i download and install the newest version of ubuntu?
<coalwater> ubuntu.com
<Eiriksvin> do they give installation instructions for complete noobs?
<jrmy> i believe so
<Eiriksvin> thanks im looking now
<coalwater> if it's ur first time u could install it safely under windows
<jrmy> back when i got xubuntu the instructions were simple enough
<coalwater> actually u dont need instructions at all, just give it a drive and let it do its work lol
<Eiriksvin> yes it is... i have ubuntu on this system, can i simply over write it... something went bad when i updated it
<jrmy> you can always fix it
<coalwater> yes u can , but what kind of bad thing
<Eiriksvin> nothing in wine works, the newer kernel is gone so I have to boot an older one, and when i do it throws up a hundred and one errors...
<jrmy> oh and im not a complete noob, but ive used windows all of my life and theres still some things i'll have questions with
<jrmy> sounds like a harder thing to do..
<Eiriksvin> then the screen gos black and poof ubuntu pops on
<jrmy> i'd want to reinstall as well lol
<coalwater> lol
<jrmy> maybe even hardware errors?
<Eiriksvin> also I cant get it to recognize my usb wifi adapter
<jrmy> what kind of computer do you have?
<coalwater> check the forums, wifi problems is kinda common, there's a thread somewhere to help people with that
<Eiriksvin> i have tried a bunch of them, and only 1 said he got his to work (netgear rangemax wpn111 wifi adapter), but i cant get windows stand alone wifi package to run off the disk
<Eiriksvin> my comp is a compaq presario
<Eiriksvin> it was free
<Eiriksvin> free is good
<jrmy> how old?
<Eiriksvin> i even had my wifi adapter given to me:)
<jrmy> i had a presario once
<Eiriksvin> i have no idea how old it is
<jrmy> i foudn my computer next to a the road to be thrown out
<Eiriksvin> heh awesome
<coalwater> lol wish people around here did that
<jrmy> any idea on the processor then or ram amount?
<jrmy> an old computer is probably always being given away or thrown out, just have to have good timing and luck i suppose
<Eiriksvin> mine was sitting on the floor under a bird cage coverd with dust and peanut shells, i grabed it up, cleaned it up, and even used an air compresser to blow all the dust out of it
<Eiriksvin> hmm it says
<jrmy> heh
<coalwater> if u're on ububtu u could do "lshw" in terminal
<Eiriksvin> amd sempron oh, theres a model on the box...   SR1910NX
<Eiriksvin> how do I find out when it was made?
<Eiriksvin> oh.. im on windows cus my internet comes from my apt building
<coalwater> try cmd
<coalwater> then systeminfo in cmd
<jrmy> lshw works for xubuntu
<coalwater> dunno if that does it orn oto
<coalwater> well somehow it works on my ubuntu too
<Eiriksvin> its wifi, and wifi only works on windows cus of my adapter issues
<jrmy> it must be because of the kernel version
<jrmy> all of the untu's are of ubuntu in some way right?
<jrmy> or whatever you'd want to call them
<coalwater> i believe so
<Eiriksvin> can i do that systeminfo in the Run program?
<coalwater> ubuntu edubuntu xubuntu
<jrmy> shouldnt it also work in other linux distros?
<jrmy> arent these commands ran without the need of the gui first?
<coalwater> Eiriksvin:  yes u can but if u do it like that it will disappear as soon as its done, that's why u either need to output it on a file or type cmd in the run program first
<jrmy> lshw shows alot of info though.. lol
<Eiriksvin> ok
<jrmy> l means long right?
<coalwater> yes, it has a nice html output prameter
<Eiriksvin> omg cmd.exe was not found... damn windows viruses
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> that's not good
<jrmy> lol
<Eiriksvin> when i turned it on there were a shytload of viri on it
<jrmy> definitely need that fixed
<coalwater> im tired
 * coalwater yawns
<Eiriksvin> im worried about doing a system restore becuase i have a paid for Norton 360... and that was the last instal
<jrmy> dunno what to say about that then
<coalwater> well that norton isnt doin its job
<jrmy> rather ironic
 * Eiriksvin yawns.. then says "durn it thats contagious"
<coalwater> its 4 am here
<seidos> i say reformat, reinstall
<jrmy> ah.. im in the eastern time zone
<jrmy> 3rd step be more careful
<jrmy> lol
<seidos> could try backing up data with a live cd/usb first :)
<coalwater> migrate to ubuntu! lol jk
<Eiriksvin> heh, yeah i got a free computer, but also inherited a crap mountain of problems
<jrmy> i had to reinstall windows when i got mine.. it had viruses and spyware
<jrmy> which was no prob cause i happen to have an upgrade cd
<jrmy> well i did
<Eiriksvin> see, thats my plan... get ubuntu working and only use windows if i absolutely have to
<jrmy> my use for windows is games
<seidos> i find i never need windows
<jrmy> it appears that eventually there will be more games for linux as well though
<jrmy> there are at least 2 games that are good for linux that ive played
<Eiriksvin> can you play dungeons and dragons online with Ubuntu?
<jrmy> no idea..
<coalwater> u could always stuff like wine and play on liinux , they are getting better
<jrmy> those are good to use too.. not always for old games but yeah
<Eiriksvin> oh yeah, i installed it with success (better than 3 failed windows attempts) but when i ran it... nothing
<jrmy> why woudl you try wine or play on linux with windows?
<jrmy> or did i misunderstand you
<Eiriksvin> cus my windows cant install it ^
<coalwater> i meant with ubuntu
<jrmy> seeing as both of those are linux programs
<Eiriksvin> ?
<coalwater> u said only use of windows is games, so why not move the games to linux and remove that only reason
<jrmy> which are meant to be used to play windows games on a linux distro
<coalwater> hold on, am i missing something lol
<jrmy> though wine can handle others besides games.. like something as simple as note pad
<coalwater> wish wine can run IE properly
<jrmy> why?
<coalwater> so i dont need to go to a windows computer to test my css
<jrmy> IE < firefox
 * coalwater <= web developer
<jrmy> good to mention
<jrmy> lol css means counter strike source in my language xD
<coalwater> lol
<Eiriksvin> so WOW runs on good on wine?
<coalwater> ok well i meant the other css
<coalwater> check the wine list
<jrmy> dunno.. there is a website for wine and it shows what games run well on certain distros
<japtol> hey coal
<coalwater> they have a list for things that do and dont work
<coalwater> japtol: hey
<japtol> im on step 9 now
<Eiriksvin> imma dogpile it
<japtol> i need to put sphinx.conf in /usr/local/sphinx-1.10
<coalwater> japtol: how was the dinner lol
<jrmy> i wonder if maverick will work on my pc now
<japtol> it was good, i made soy sesame chicken
<jrmy> Eiriksvin: dogpile?
<coalwater> natty should come in less than a week
<Eiriksvin> yeah, i hate google so i use dogpile.com it searches multiple search engines, just like webcrawler.com
<jrmy> btw do any of you live in MI, US?
<Eiriksvin> me
<japtol> do i do
<jrmy> oh cool
<japtol> something like
<jrmy> on both
<japtol> mv sphinx.conf /usr/local/sphinx-1.10
<jrmy> never heard of dogpile though
<Eiriksvin> Im from Muskegon MI
<coalwater> japtol:  i hope that did an error
<jrmy> been there once to go to the themepark
<japtol> lol
<linh> I was born in Saginaw, Michigan
<jrmy> i live in lansing
<japtol> im looking for the code
<linh> not really... nice song
<Eiriksvin> yeah Michigan Adventures
<japtol> in google
<japtol> for moving files into directories
<jrmy> oh yeah, thats the name
<coalwater> japtol:  what are u trying to do, move the conf to direcotry called xphinx-1.10 ?
<jrmy> i'll have to revisit sometime
<japtol> yeah
<japtol> thats what the instruction is tellin gme to do
<coalwater> ok well u just need to add a last slash
<coalwater> mv sphinx.conf /usr/local/sphinx-1.10/
<japtol> cool
<jrmy> im yet to meet someone from my area on irc, heh
<Eiriksvin> yeah Michigan Adventures got a bunch of new rides over the years... and the water park got bigger
<jrmy> well as in city
<jrmy> sweet
<coalwater> i dont think ill get to see any body from my country
<jrmy> Eiriksvin: whats the admission for adults?
<jrmy> coalwater: where do you live?
<japtol> coal
<Eiriksvin> coalwater: uh missed it
<coalwater> egypt
<japtol> it says no such directory
<Eiriksvin> heh he beat me to it
<coalwater> ok then u need to make one then
<jrmy> egypt really?
<jrmy> neat
<coalwater> mkdir /usr/local/sphinx-1.10
<japtol> thx
<coalwater> wine's app list http://appdb.winehq.org/
<jrmy> oh.. lol i thought i only had 128MB of ram lol i have 1 256 stick
<Eiriksvin> wow, thats awesome... coalwater: whens the revolution... again?
<coalwater> hahah
<japtol> hmm coal
<japtol> i think its the file sphinx.conf that doesnt exist
<japtol> cuz the directory says it exists
<Eiriksvin> or is the military really gonna back out
<Eiriksvin> did u go to the square?
<coalwater> they'll setting new laws or dunno what's the right word is, then start new elections
<coalwater> yea once lol
<jrmy> whats the command to see what i have for video memory?
<Eiriksvin> yeah, i actually saw that stuff on tv and internet
<jrmy> essentially display my video controller info
<coalwater> brb heating some food
<Eiriksvin> believe it or not... the US population is to submissive to create a revolution if the government gets too big
<Eiriksvin> oh... wait thats already happenend
<jrmy> lshw shows my video contropller but doesnt tell me the vram amount
<jrmy> is that why the people do nothing in a nut shell?
<Eiriksvin> I love being an American, but i dont like how the rich are controlling our country... drug companies, oil, and u name it
<jrmy> yeah same
<jrmy> i miss the whole "we the people" thing
<Eiriksvin> yes, as storng as we can be... we are weak
<Eiriksvin> strong
<Eiriksvin> ABSOLUTELY
<Eiriksvin> our country is "suppossed" to be for the people, by the people.... well maybe at one time it was... idk
<coalwater> im more concerned about our neighbor lybia, that crazy guy is killing his people
<Eiriksvin> yeah, he needs to be plugged
<jrmy> i guess we need some great americans again like in the old days to make any real change
<jrmy> ones that arent afraid to make sacrifice and die for his friends
<Eiriksvin> our problem is that change comes from nessecity, we have very little needs
<jrmy> eh, idk about you but i have many needs being on the lower end of wealth
<Eiriksvin> yeah me to
<jrmy> ive got a little more drive.. but im discouraged because things are much harder
<coalwater> well we have people in the lower end of the lower end, maybe u need some people to reach that first lol
<jrmy> i also have no sense of community or bretheren
<jrmy> im an alien in my city.. or at least i feel this way
<Eiriksvin> I live in a 2 bedroom apartment in downtown muskegon, the most amount of money i have ever had in my hand is $1,568.00 and i felt rich
<coalwater> ur a part of the ubuntu family though ;) lol
<jrmy> well yeah.. this is true coalwater
<jrmy> lol the linux community overthrowing the US government
<Eiriksvin> Im 29 years old, and i did 9yrs7mos and a few days in prison... i felt more respected in there than i have ever felt in the free world
<jrmy> funny hypothetical
<jrmy> well never been in prision but i know what it feels liek to be homeless
<Eiriksvin> nobody cares about their neighbors, my family gets 2gether on holidays and deaths, and thats about it
<jrmy> and thats the first problem
<jrmy> no "we the people" if "we" dont even know each other
<jrmy> were liek ants.. and our government are like some other predator bug.. and were all scattered
<jrmy> useless
<Eiriksvin> its funny, my faith is not christian... which leads people to wonder why i do the things i do.... like actually help people, and care about the homeless woman that often sleeps in my apt buildings service cubby
<jrmy> well completely understandable.. seeing as christian people are suppose to be kind liek that
<Eiriksvin> we have driven her to the hospital, and given her food, and the mission wont do anything to help her cus shes insane
<jrmy> sad...
<jrmy> ironic
<Eiriksvin> yeah, but they go to church on sundays...
<Eiriksvin> every other day of the week can be vile i guess
<jrmy> who?
<Eiriksvin> christians
<jrmy> who said all christians gattend church every sunday?
<jrmy> lol
<Eiriksvin> REAL ones are good... but most of those live comfortable lives though
<jrmy> suppose
<jrmy> it does seem to make sense.. but then again.. most of these people help those that need help
<jrmy> so not necessarily will be living as you say a comfortable life
<jrmy> thought sure they might always have peace
<coalwater> guys we could head to the #ubuntu-beginners-team cause its off-topic , and this one is logged though the other isn't, or i think it isnt lol
<jrmy> but too complicated nor am i gonna discuss christianity here
<Eiriksvin> oh, yeah... sorry
<coalwater> u might scare poor noobies away :D
<coalwater> lol
<jrmy> its probably ok.. its not liek we caused any problems.. i think
<jrmy> its rare i can get good conversation on irc though
<Eiriksvin> well im not trying to dis any christians here or anywhere... so no offense
<coalwater> i know, but dont want our depressing talk appear in the logs :D jk
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> you didnt offend
<coalwater> so, u guys work or still go to college?
<jrmy> neither
<Eiriksvin> it makes sense... i wouldnt want them to dis me cus im a Heathen:)
<jrmy> i do however play in a black folk metal band
<jrmy> Eiriksvin: right..
<Eiriksvin> well i work... but works spotty
<coalwater> didnt think metal people would care about computers, specially linux lol
<jrmy> lol. interesting thought
<jrmy> no i love electronics
<jrmy> video games especially
<coalwater> every one loves games
<jrmy> linux is pretty cool.. more peopel should give it a try
<Eiriksvin> heck, i renovate... pretty much anything.... barns garages kitchens livingrooms
<jrmy> not everyoen an enthusiast though
<jrmy> everyones*
<Eiriksvin> i love computers, video games, heavy metal, and cussing at noobs in Call of Duty
<coalwater> it kinda makes me upset how there's no enough time to play all games AND study programming and try to do something useful to some online community lol
<jrmy> heh
<coalwater> like i wanna do something useful with my launchpad account lol
<jrmy> i alsmot know what launchpad is.. but alas still a noob lol
<Eiriksvin> launchpad... hmm my guess is that its a platform that launches stuff
<Eiriksvin> :)
<jrmy> lol
<Eiriksvin> heh
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> its where all the codes are
<coalwater> and bugs
<coalwater> where things get fixed and developed
<jrmy> well.. thats a little vague
<coalwater> ok let me show u an example
<Eiriksvin> thats awesome, i would love to work on that kind of stuff...
<jrmy> i wanted to learn python so i coudl make games.. but was way to overwhelming
<coalwater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/410288 one of the bugs i hate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410288 in gvfs "Nautilus does not handle FTP timeouts well" [Low,Triaged]
<coalwater> lol smart lil bot
<Eiriksvin> everything takes time... difficulty isnt an issue... time and perserverance are all that is needed... if u want it bad enough...
<coalwater> its not a hard issue, just no one wants to solve it lol
<Eiriksvin> wow, it picked that up!
<Eiriksvin> that is a smart little bot... good bot
<coalwater> python basics is easy
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy/IntroToPython these irc logs are amazing
<jrmy> ok back
<jrmy> hon?
<Eiriksvin> hon?
<jrmy> oh my gadget was blocking the link
<jrmy> nevermind
<coalwater> hon ;) lol
<jrmy> solo
<jrmy> lol
<coalwater> he just forgot the private chat prefix
<coalwater> jk
<jrmy> what now?
<Eiriksvin> heh
<Eiriksvin> im looking to download ubuntu
<jrmy> hard not to do off-topic chat right now
<jrmy> and if ubuntu is too slow try xubuntu.. only a few differences
<coalwater> any of u to got membership to beginners team ?
<jrmy> no this is the first time i heard of this
<Eiriksvin> um, the thing is... i have never burned a disk...
<jrmy> Eiriksvin: easy
<coalwater> any iso program can do it, even nero
<jrmy> what version of windows do you have?
<coalwater> power iso or something
<jrmy> or daemon tools
<Eiriksvin> um, win 7
<jrmy> or some other stuff
<jrmy> you can even burn a disc with a built in win7 program
<Eiriksvin> whats it called?
<jrmy> theres also imgburn
<jrmy> thats my favorite to use on windows
<jrmy> its a windows program.. i have no idea i believe you can right click on the disc drive and select burn disc
<Eiriksvin> uh crap, brb i gotta take out the trash cus their kitty litter in it... women and their cats
<jrmy> or somethin.. idk never used it.. but i believe its in the instructions for burning a copy on the ubuntu website
<jrmy> well i used it once..
<jrmy> but i got an official disc by mail seeing as i had problems with the desktop after installing
<jrmy> i think i found out it was hardware issues
<Eiriksvin> ok im back
<jrmy> as in the kernel had incompatibility issues
<jrmy> wb
<Eiriksvin> oh cool, ill look for it
<jrmy> yeah you can get a disc for free.. might take a while though
<jrmy> not so for xubuntu.. but you can install xubuntu after installing ubuntu
<jrmy> and you can even get rid of one or the other after doing so
<jrmy> heh.. i'd send you my cd
<jrmy> might still have my cd-rw of xubuntu as well
<jrmy> you have to buy the disc for xubuntu.. i'd actually do that now..
<jrmy> i have a little more money :]
<Eiriksvin> oh, i went and bought a pack of cd-rw
<jrmy> cool
<Eiriksvin> it cut into my rent money, but i will use soda cans to make up for it
<coalwater> u could actually install ubuntu or xubunut or w/e thru grub and a wired network connection
<coalwater> but i don't know how
<jrmy> heh i ended up using my rest for ps1 iso's for emulator seeing as i had little space
<jrmy> i believe its pretty hard to install besides disc
<coalwater> yea, ull need a working computer to read the tutorials lol
<jrmy> a removable drive seems to be the hardest
<jrmy> lol
<Eiriksvin> do i download the windows installer seperate from the actual ubuntu?
<jrmy> been awhile.. pass the link i'll look
<Eiriksvin> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<coalwater> the iso has every thing bundled
<Eiriksvin> um, could i use ps3 to look at the tutorials
<coalwater> windows installer i think does an online installation, does the download on windows then restarts and installs under windows, it puts a big file in any windows drive and acts as a drive for the ubuntu
<jrmy> also ive never installed ubuntu and windows side by side
<jrmy> easy enough to install ubuntu by itsself though.. lol
<jrmy> oh and you have a ps3 too eh?
<coalwater> one bad side of installing ubunut under windows is if the windows dies and u format ur C then ur ubuntu will die too untill u fix the windows loader or the grub
<jrmy> what about doing ubuntu then installing windows afterwards?
<jrmy> does that work too?
<Eiriksvin> yeah i let a guy live in my livingroom for 7 months if bought me a ps3
<Eiriksvin> he did
<jrmy> heh.. cool, and im actually playing lbp right now
<Eiriksvin> lbp?
<jrmy> little big planet
<Eiriksvin> u got a ps3?
<jrmy> yeah i said "too"
<coalwater> jrmy:  im not sure if it works or not but what counts is will the windows loader will take over the grub or not, and if it do will it resepect the presense of ubuntu or not
<jrmy> ah
<Eiriksvin> write my name down, then add me when psn is up again
<coalwater> i prefer doing the windows first
<jrmy> i might have a reason to have a dual boot when i buy an hp eny some day
<jrmy> anvy*
<jrmy> envy* fail
<jrmy> well id make more sens to add you if i had call of duty.. i only have 3 games right now
<jrmy> i have seen tutorials though on setting up a multiboot
<jrmy> rather interesting what you can customize
<Eiriksvin> well, i might be able to help u get cod
<jrmy> how so?
<Eiriksvin> cod4 is $15
<Eiriksvin> sos WAW
<jrmy> wow.. cod4 is only 15
<jrmy> ?
<jrmy> i have been wanting to beat that game.. been forever since i played it when i borrowed it back in the day
<Eiriksvin> MW2 is only $24 yeah gamestop here sells used games, plus i get 10% off
<jrmy> well black ops is really the one i want
<Eiriksvin> yeah thats $60
<jrmy> but i'll only have liek $10 for awhile for spending money
<Eiriksvin> time... give it time
<jrmy> i really just want a good game to play again
<jrmy> off topic..
<jrmy> lol
<Eiriksvin> oh, i might be able to give u MAG
<jrmy> mag seemed interesting
<Eiriksvin> oops
<jrmy> yeah its hard..
<Eiriksvin> its awesome
<holstein>  #ubuntu-beginners-team is off-topic friendly :)
<Eiriksvin> sorry holstein
<jrmy> yeah sorry
<holstein> Eiriksvin: nah, i just got here
<holstein> good to see some activity
<holstein> but its totally cool over in -team to get OT
<jrmy> its hard for me to not talk about video games
<Eiriksvin> actually, i do need help getting a new ubuntu to install over top of my old one... its got a hundred and 1 errors
<holstein> Eiriksvin: errors?
<holstein> thats not good
<holstein> you could try checking the filesystem
<coalwater> holstein: dont ask, long story :D his ubuntu is angry lol jk
<jrmy> lol
<holstein> coalwater: i'll say
<Eiriksvin> heh
<Eiriksvin> its angry, hes right
<coalwater> it poofs and goes black
<coalwater> lol
<Eiriksvin> then poofs and its on
<holstein> did you check the filesystem though?
<coalwater> u know what, i think i know the right pic that explains this whole thing
<Eiriksvin> im a complete noob
<jrmy> i'd still check if you had any hardware problems however you could
<holstein> Eiriksvin: could be hardware though
<jrmy> bad ram, errors on your harddisk
<holstein> yeah, like jrmy suggests
<jrmy> who knows
<holstein> theres a memory test on the live CD's
<Eiriksvin> yeah, im trying to get 10.10
<jrmy> yep
<jrmy> also lucid will probably be more compatible if im not mistaken for older computers
<jrmy> seeing as you have a compaq presario
<Eiriksvin> i got 10.04 now but it makes me use an old kernel cus when i updated from 9.something it went wacky
<jrmy> i havent tried 10.10 but xubuntu 10.10 would not work with my video card
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<jrmy> well video controller.. i have onboard
<holstein> you can do that from the live CD
<Eiriksvin> it was perfect before i did that lovely little update
<jrmy> lol
<coalwater> http://work.failblog.org/2011/04/20/job-fails-so-true-it-hurts/, the true guide to fixing ur computer :D
<holstein> Eiriksvin: did you try booting an older kernel?
<jrmy> oh yeah you can have the choice of booting a different configuration
<jrmy> which is what i spent a good 10 hours doing.. but nothing worked
<jrmy> so annoying.. so iwa slike screw it and put lucid back on
<jrmy> sucked i lost all of my files but.. oh well
<jrmy> you can also update to 10.10 with 10.04
<coalwater> :s u could have saved ur /home
<jrmy> you dont have to burn a disc
<jrmy> as long as you can access your.. whats the non gui part called?
<jrmy> Xorg is the gui
<Eiriksvin> that was hilarious!
<Eiriksvin> the older kernel shows some errors but loads
<jrmy> ubuntu doesnt have a error dump does it//
<jrmy> i forget what you hold but you can stop it from booting the gui which to you is your desktop
<coalwater> theres /var/logs i think
<jrmy> well firstly the login screen
<jrmy> and you can probably fix it using the whatever its called
<jrmy> coalwater.. holstein..?
<jrmy> the non gui part
<jrmy> i hold ctrl+alt and f1-f6.. viola
<coalwater> terminal? grub? dunno what one ur referring to
<Eiriksvin> it trys to mount something, error, trys a hundred other things, errors, black screen, poof desktop
<holstein> Eiriksvin: you get to the desktop?
<coalwater> at least u have a desktop
<jrmy> what does tty mean?
<jrmy> cause thats what mode your in
<jrmy> when you hit ctrl alt f1-f6
<coalwater> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_%28Unix%29
<Eiriksvin> yeah at least i have a desktop
<coalwater> tty=teletypewriter lol
<jrmy> i swear the no gui mode had a name
<jrmy> non*
<holstein> command line interface?
<jrmy> and whats the mode called when you hodl those certain keys before it boots your gui?
<jrmy> or certain key
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> you're not talking about the bios are you?
<jrmy> its been forever since ive used linux and had to use tha
<jrmy> no
<jrmy> this has to do with the kernel
<holstein> theres a recovery kernel
<holstein> in ubuntu
<jrmy> ah recovery mode
<coalwater> grub rescue or something?
<holstein> yeah
<jrmy> yeah from there you can boot without the gui and just be in the tty or whatever
<holstein> theres a couple places you can get to
<jrmy> and can run commands from there
<coalwater> o ok
<jrmy> and potential fix problems
<jrmy> potentially*
<jrmy> even rewrite a confi file for booting
<jrmy> before hand
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> depends though
<jrmy> i wasnt about to wriet a grub.config file though.. being the noob i still am
<jrmy> lol
<holstein> if its something that'll keep the machine from booting
<holstein> you might have to use a live CD
<holstein> to edit
<jrmy> it seemed to be the only to fix my problem with my video when i installed xubuntu 10.10
<jrmy> thing*
<jrmy> none of the peopel would help me write a config file either.. sad
<jrmy> even with all of the information that we accumulated to fix the error
<coalwater> u sure it was grub conf?
<coalwater> cause i have some ancient laptop but the thing u need to edit was the xorg.conf
<jrmy> it had a problem with setting the resolution and gave up after it went through the modes..
<jrmy> oh xorg.config i mean...
 * jrmy feels silly
<coalwater> yea that was stupid, u need to set a dummy profile and give its settings manually
<Eiriksvin> um i ran the windows ubuntu installer, but its telling me that its gonna install 10.04.1 and not 10.10
<jrmy> its been a year since i spent a long time with that mess
<jrmy> err half a year...
<Eiriksvin> what do i do?
<coalwater> Eiriksvin: the windows installer is on ur old cd or from the site?
<Eiriksvin> the site
<jrmy> well didnt check which version you were doanloading for
<jrmy> bt they do have seperate files
<jrmy> but*
<coalwater> do u have a menu to choose from maybe?
<Eiriksvin> it said to download 10.10
<jrmy> hmm...
<Eiriksvin> i think im going with the cd route
<jrmy> Eiriksvin: quick off topic.. any idea when psn is gonan be back online?
<jrmy> gonna*
<coalwater> well if u have a good connection then i'd say don't bother and just install it then do an upgrade from the upgrade manager
<jrmy> yeah.. that might work..
<Eiriksvin> omg hellfire and brimstone on the hacker that wrecked psn cus nobody knows
<jrmy> well should work no problem
<jrmy> a hacker.. sheesh..
<jrmy> i regret buying a ps3 now lol
<jrmy> anyways
<Eiriksvin> um, well my connection is wifi... u know how that can be
<Eiriksvin> no xbox is way worse... they just cover it up well
<jrmy> well last option is waiting for a copy of 10.10 by mail
<jrmy> ok im pming you
<Eiriksvin> i can dl 10.10 its quicker
<coalwater> u could do a usb start up
<coalwater> if the computer supports starting up from usb
<jrmy> well its getting close to bed time
 * coalwater yawns loudly
<coalwater> i've been here for like 7 hours maybe
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> i think im gonan set my alarm for 8 so i can wake up and eat a sub and get the free one
<jrmy> gonna*
<coalwater> what free one
<Eiriksvin> is it hard to install from cdrw?
<jrmy> the buy one 6" sub get a second for equal or lesser value from 7am -9am at participating subways
<jrmy> free
<jrmy> cd is the easiest
<jrmy> maybe..
<jrmy> idk about dual boot
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> i believe theres little difference between a cd-r and a cd-rw install
<jrmy> if thats what you meant
<holstein> Eiriksvin: linux?
<holstein> ubuntu?
<holstein> its challenging with some computers
<holstein> to boot CD's
<jrmy> im true
<holstein> editing the bios settings or whatever
<holstein> those are all different
<holstein> per machine
<jrmy> -im
<holstein> so we really cant say 'do this'
<holstein> you just gotta sort that out
<holstein> THEN, its like falling off a log
<Eiriksvin> sorry
<Eiriksvin> heh wow
<Eiriksvin> lovely
<Eiriksvin> hmm
<coalwater> ok i think im off for now, cant keep eyes open
<holstein> coalwater: GN
<jrmy> ok nice meeting you
<Eiriksvin> maybe i will try that online install, but will it install over top of the old one?
<holstein> Eiriksvin: online install?
<coalwater> its hardly night anymore, its 6 am but thanks lol
<holstein> Eiriksvin: start with this question
<Eiriksvin> yeah coalwaters cool people
<holstein> what do you want
<holstein> ?
<jrmy> oh yeah.. why dont you just use system in windows to figure out the ram and stuff
<holstein> dual boot?
<holstein> ubuntu?
<holstein> server?
<holstein> what do you want
<holstein> then, we can talk about how to get there
<Eiriksvin> i want to install a new ubuntu over top of my old one to get rid of the mess
<holstein> Eiriksvin: SO
<holstein> you have ubuntu on a machine?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> just ubuntu?
<holstein> and all your files are backedup?
<Eiriksvin> i have it on this machine with windows
<holstein> so
<holstein> what do you want?
<holstein> dual boot?
<holstein> with windows?
<jrmy> dude.. not be offtopic but i just realized someone has darkwingduck as their nick.. awesome
<Eiriksvin> have a choice when my box starts
<holstein> Eiriksvin: right
<holstein> now you do
<holstein> but, what do you want to have?
<holstein> windows and ubuntu?
<Eiriksvin> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Eiriksvin: if i were you
<jrmy> have a choice when your box starts in otherwords have a choice of which you want to boot
<holstein> i would want to get a parted magic disc
<holstein> OR
<holstein> a live CD with gparted
<holstein> i would want to go in
<holstein> and see my hard drive
<holstein> and see the ntfs partition that needs to be saved
<holstein> and see the ext partitions that i want to get rid of
<holstein> i would want ALL of my data backed up
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks jrmy
<holstein> from windows and ubuntu
<holstein> i would want a windows restore or install disc just incase
<jrmy> DarkwingDuck: hecks yeah dude that show was awesome
<holstein> then, i would get rid of all but the ntfs partion or partitions that have windows on them
<Eiriksvin> um, i am a complete noob and have never done any of that
<holstein> then, i would get an ubuntu disc
<holstein> and install on the free space
<holstein> Eiriksvin: thats the steps
<jrmy> i get it
<holstein> you want me to point you to the first one?
<holstein> or you want to copy and past that list somewhere
<holstein> and just chip away at it?
<jrmy> so back up everything.. delete everything
<holstein> or you want to just boot a live CD
<jrmy> install ubuntu and then windows
<holstein> and hope you dont break anything?
<holstein> jrmy: this way saves windows
<holstein> keeps windows intact
<trinikrono> is not normally windows then ubuntu?
<Eiriksvin> heh, that list seems like a monster
<jrmy> oh i misread...
<holstein> Eiriksvin: just to be clear, the way im talking about keeps windows intact
<holstein> Eiriksvin: that the way to do it right
<holstein> so you dont lose anything
<Eiriksvin> it dont get rid of windows?
<holstein> you can do that from the ubunt installer
<holstein> if you are careful
<holstein> and know what you are looking at
<Eiriksvin> but i would need another computer to get instructions right?
<jrmy> with the ubuntu installer it gives you the option of selecting partitions on the disc right?
<jrmy> it was awhile ago when i did it..
<jrmy> well im gonna get some sleep and buy a sub in the morning
<holstein> Eiriksvin: the only tool you *have* to have
<jrmy> night guys
<holstein> is an ubuntu image
<holstein> jrmy: GN
<holstein> on CD or bootable USB
<holstein> Eiriksvin: you just need to read about it and do it
<holstein> you boot up
<holstein> you read the instructions
<holstein> and you need to know what partitions are
<holstein> and where your windows ntfs partitions are
<holstein> and how *not* to mess with them
<Eiriksvin> ok, does that require using bios? cus i cant start that until i find out the bios password for this system
<holstein> Eiriksvin: depends
<holstein> IF the bios is locked in a way that doesnt allow booting from CD or USB
<holstein> then, youd need to unlockd the bios
<holstein> and change those settings
<holstein> allowing CD or USB boot
<holstein> OR
<holstein> take the hard drive to another machine
<holstein> do the install
<holstein> and put it back
<Eiriksvin> oh, so ill have to start it tomorrow after i find out the bios password
<holstein> Eiriksvin: yeah?
<holstein> you cant boot CD's?
<Eiriksvin> um, i think i can
<Eiriksvin> if it dont ask for a password im good
<holstein> Eiriksvin: its going to do what its set to do
<holstein> IF
<holstein> prior to setting the password
<holstein> the machine is set to boot the cdrom drive
<holstein> then removable media
<holstein> then the hard drive
<holstein> you're good
<holstein> thats what it'll do
<Eiriksvin> yeah im pretty sure it is, cus it sounds like it spins them up first
<holstein> Eiriksvin: well, get you a CD
<holstein> put it in
<holstein> and you'll find out :)
 * holstein is allergic to speculation ;P
<Eiriksvin> ok, well ill have to wait n e ways, cus its almost 12:30 am, and i gotta work in the morning...:(
<Eiriksvin> i hate to do all this for nothing right now, but sleep and woman are calling so, c u 2morrow fer sher
<spencer> hey guys i have a quick question. i just installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 and now decided that i like unity a lot better. any idea how to reinstall unity?
<holstein> spencer: you could link the guide you followed
<holstein> do you remember uninstalling a meta-package?
<holstein> maybe ubuntu-desktop?
<spencer> i tried loggin in with ubunu-desktop but it gives an error. i followed a guide to get gnome and im pretty sure i uninstalled unity
<holstein> well, if you want to look it up
<holstein> and confirm exactly what you did remove
<holstein> we can look into it
<spencer> alright
<spencer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<spencer> sudo apt-get update
<spencer> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spencer> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<spencer> thats the guide i followed
<holstein> those are some of the commands you used*
<holstein> is that all?
<holstein> did anything get removed?
<spencer> well thats it but if i try loggin in with the normal ubuntu window manager it gives an error
<spencer> also i tried following those commands replacing gnome with unity. it tells me unity is at the newest version but still gives errors. any thought on how to restore to default settings?
<holstein> spencer: BUT
<holstein> when you ran that command
<holstein> did any pacakges get removed?
<holstein> automatically
<holstein> ?
<holstein> open synaptic
<spencer> im assuming so
<holstein> and search for ubuntu-desktop
<spencer> appears to still be there
<spencer> but it gives errors when i try to login to it?
<holstein> what error?
<holstein> spencer: how about classic mode?
<holstein> is that still there?
<spencer> gimme a sec
<spencer> and yeah unity is still there
<holstein> right
<spencer> ill try to login to it to see the error
<holstein> unity s
<holstein> is*
<holstein> how about classic mode?
<holstein> the old gnome2?
<spencer> not sure hold up
<spencer> failed to load session ubuntu
<spencer> failed to load session ubuntu classic
<holstein> spencer: nothing else?
<spencer> thats what its saying when i try to login to unity
<spencer> thats it
<spencer> also background on login screen is pale blue. argg why is this so difficult to reinstall something
<holstein> spencer: uninstall
<holstein> *
<holstein> we dont know what is depending on gnome2
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> i think i would look into ppa purge
<spencer> should i just reinstall ubuntu completely?
<holstein> purge that ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<holstein> spencer: should?
<holstein> i wouldnt say that
<holstein> i would try purge
<holstein> then, try in here again :)
<spencer> alright. also thanks a bunch
<holstein> sure
<spencer> thank you a ton holstein. purging worked great
<holstein> spencer: COOL :)
<holstein> easier than reinstalling
<spencer> haha yeah
<spencer> 1 last quick question. is any fan control software that you know of?  this thing is loud :O
<japtol> lol
<japtol> installing this gazelle thing
<japtol> has to be the hardest thing ive done this year
<japtol> fml
<nlsthzn> japtol: glad you got it sorted out :)
<japtol> nah havent finished yet
<japtol> lol
<nlsthzn> ah... ok :)
<philipballew> can someone help me with basic server set up?
<mysteriousdarren> how basic are you talking?
<philipballew> i want to set up ssh on it but i have a dynamic ip address
<philipballew> once i set it up i can walk away from it and do the rest remotely
<mysteriousdarren> what ubuntu? 10.04? 10.10?
<philipballew> 10.04
<philipballew> just did a install today
<philipballew> so its fresh
<mysteriousdarren> I am looking sorry for the wait
<mysteriousdarren> did you install SSH when u did the install today?
<mysteriousdarren>  I usually follow this when I do an install. Check it out http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3-p3
<philipballew> no. i plan to though\
<philipballew> this is sick!!! thanks!
<mysteriousdarren> yup anytime, just happy to help
<mysteriousdarren> there is also a manual but it costs $5 euros :(
<philipballew> one day i will be able to afford something like that
<philipballew> if i get a good job with linux
<mysteriousdarren> admin? or what do you want to get?
<philipballew> probably a admin
<mysteriousdarren> nice
<philipballew> i just started a computer information major at a college
<mysteriousdarren> ya freshman? or just declared?
<philipballew> i am a freshman and just declared
<philipballew> gonna start my sophmore year
<mysteriousdarren> nice can we talk more privately?
<philipballew> for sure
<ray_> Hello
<ray_> I am wondering
<ray_> I have never messed with the lost and found directory
<ray_> And recently I had bad sectors and had Ubuntu check this file system
<ray_> May hap there be something in there and if so how does one get the items from lost and found without making trouble for this hard drive?
<ray_> I am sure I will need to check the size if there is anything in there
<ray_> gksudo nautilus and go to there?
<kristian_> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha kristian_
<jrmy> morning
<kristian-sx260> hi all
<jrmy> hello
<kristian-sx260> http://www.trungtammucvudcct.com/web/nghegiang_online.php?id=835
<kristian-sx260> I cannot for the life of me get this working... I'm on Lubuntu 10.10
<holstein> kristian-sx260: ?
<holstein> whats not doing what?
<kristian-sx260> hi holstein
<kristian-sx260> the sermon or whatever is not playing
<kristian-sx260> I get "missing plugin"... I have downloaded what I could think of
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i dont know what that could be
<holstein> maybe shoot em an email
<holstein> and mention the 70 other codecs that would be friendlier ;)
<holstein> i tried opera
<holstein> and got linked to the opera missing plugins page
<holstein> http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#gxine
<jrmy> hey coalwater
<coalwater> morning every body
<coalwater> hey jrmy
<jledbetter> Good morning coalwater
<jrmy> late morning i suppose
<coalwater> ok lol, yea ur right, but u remember i slept pretty late
<kristian-sx260> holstein, so, you could not get it working either
<kristian-sx260> ?
<holstein> kristian-sx260: right
<holstein> doesnt work for me
<kristian-sx260> bugger
<jrmy> coalwater: tis true.. i got up early for that sub though.. so i might be saying morning if i just got on
<coalwater> im looking around the house for my ubuntu cd but i cant find it, im pissed lol
<jledbetter> coalwater, Join us in the team channel? #ubuntu-beginners-team
<holstein> kristian-sx260:
<holstein> http://www.ephatavietnam.com/baigiang/CN Le Phuc Sinh, 24.4.2011, Lm. Phan Duc Hiep, DCCT.mp3
<holstein> ^ thats the URL in the code
<kristian-sx260> yes, I saw that
<kristian-sx260> which makes it even more annoying
<holstein> and i get HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<holstein> SO, who knows
<kristian-sx260> ah!
<kristian-sx260> I did not go that far
<kristian-sx260> if the file is offline, nothing can play it
<kristian-sx260> well, at least they run apache ;)
<kristian-sx260> I'd love to have this tested before I turn over the box to the end Luser, though
<coalwater> it says bandwidth limit exceeded to me
<kristian-sx260> yes, same here
<kristian-sx260> and I just asked synaptic to get 200 megs of gstreamer stuff :/
<kristian-sx260> can't hurt though
<coalwater> so guys whats the difference between x86_64 and i686 ?
<coalwater> i found an old ubuntu cd laying around and it didnt want to install because it was x86_64 and the pc is i686
<bodhi_zazen> x86_64 is 64 bit, i686 is 32 bit
<bodhi_zazen> i686 will work on a 64 bit processor, but not the other way around
<bodhi_zazen> It will not boot
<bodhi_zazen> It it boots you can install it
<jrmy> confuses me.. lol
<coalwater> so if i have an i686 i cant download the iso amd64?
<coalwater> ok nvm, i found the problem i didn't sent the virtual box to be a 64 machine lol
<geirha> Correct. 64-bit OS can only be installed on a 64-bit architecture.
<coalwater> didnt set*
<geirha> 32-bit OS can be installed on both 32-bit and 64-bit architecture
<coalwater> thanks, didnt know i686 was 32 bit though
<jrmy> is the bit an actual size? i was reading lshw and it said size on the cpu which was 32bit
<jrmy> ok nvm... lol
<jrmy> well that was weird thinking
<jrmy> thinking that a bit had a tngible size
<jrmy> tangible*
<geirha> It can process 32 0s and 1s at a time
<coalwater> dont remind me of stupid computer architecture classes lol
<jrmy> so if my processor is 900mhz that means it can process 32 0s and 1s a second
<jrmy> err 900 cycles a second
<coalwater> not really a second
<coalwater> nope, u said mega, thats 1024*900
<jrmy> 900million?
<coalwater> o wait
<jrmy> megahertz is million right?
<coalwater> 1024*1024*900
<coalwater> 1,048,576 to be exact
<jrmy> so 1 billion cycles a second
<coalwater> yea
<jrmy> sheesh.. thats fast.. but yet so slow..
<jrmy> we really need to make things more productive with computers
<jrmy> only problem is the vast use requires more bits
<coalwater> it's slow because to add 2 numbers for example u need like 4 cycles if i remember correctly
<coalwater> so imagine more complicated stuff
<coalwater> would take more
<jrmy> so if correct a computer with 1 or a few tasks would be much faster with a 900mhz cpu
<jrmy> escpecially if that 1 task was less then 32bits
<coalwater> u waste the 32 in each cycle either ways
<coalwater> like u cant do 2 of 16
<coalwater> in 1 cycle
<jrmy> it would be nice if we could get over the arc and have cpu higher then memory needs
<jrmy> for an actuall increase of speed
<jrmy> -l
<coalwater> mutli core processors do better
<jrmy> but really how much faster are they if we keep making things bigger?
<coalwater> imagine how things were 20 years back lol, ud never imagine ud have a 3ghz processor , or a 1TB hard disk
<jrmy> only real change is the ability for more complex applications, relatively were still the same speed
<coalwater> there's some 4GB iso's on the website, what are those for, i've always used the 600~700 mb ones
<holstein> if you wanted to install on several machines
<japtol> hey coal!
<japtol> and holstein
<holstein> where theres no internet
<holstein> japtol: o/
<holstein> or slow internet
<japtol> so i found that sphinx.conf file
<japtol> lol
<japtol> now im having another problem tho
<holstein> and you were going to add a lot of packages from the repos
<holstein> it might be faster to DL that dvd
<holstein> off site
<coalwater> i see
<holstein> and take it with
<japtol> basically, the gazelle instructions is telling that the sphinx.conf file should look like this
<japtol> http://pastebin.com/WNbW1CFX
<japtol> but my sphinx shows source torrent { instead of source gazelle {
<holstein> well, i have no idea
<holstein> but
<japtol> and i dont see an SQL_port
<holstein> im the kinda guy that would just try both ways
<holstein> and see
<japtol> should i add sql_port=3306
<japtol> since my conf doesnt have that
<holstein> where did you get yours?
<japtol> sphinx.com
<holstein> i would literally back it up
<holstein> and try both
<japtol> can i just reinstall it
<japtol> if i mess it up
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> you should be able to just plug in the other .conf file
<holstein> without reinstalling
<japtol> why does mine say
<japtol> torrent instead of gazelle
<japtol> coal
<japtol> do you know how to edit database settings in the sphinx.conf file
<japtol> not sure what im supposed to do here
<coalwater> japtol:  i think u wont need to change sep the username and password
<japtol> ok
<japtol> why does it say
<japtol> Put sphinx.conf in /usr/local/sphinx-1.10-beta as sphinx.conf. You will need to edit in your database settings, otherwise nothing will work. (Really important ones are lines 11, 99, 312-315)
<japtol> really important ones are lines 11, 99, 312-315)
<coalwater> maybe those lines contain some sort of settings
<japtol> coal
<japtol> i just skipped this step.
<japtol> now when i type /usr/local/bin/searchd
<japtol> its giving me the erro message
<japtol> http://pastebin.com/YE38VG3w
<holstein> cd /var/
<holstein> ls
<holstein> and look
<japtol> k
<japtol> backups  cache  data  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp  www
<holstein> ok
<holstein> so...
<holstein> cd /var/data
<holstein> ls
<holstein> and look
<japtol> sphinx
<japtol> is the only thing
<holstein> ok
<holstein> so cd in there
<holstein> and look around too
<holstein> you'll just have to poke around
<holstein> and work through the errors
<japtol> i only see delta
<japtol> in sphinx
<holstein> is there an irc channel?
<japtol> there is
<japtol> but no one responding atm
<japtol> ok so none of the files r in the sphinx dir
<holstein> well, theres your problem
<holstein> how are they supposed to get there?
<japtol> ugh so i m guessing i need to find them
<japtol> and put them in there
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> yesterday was literally the first time i heard of sphinx
<japtol> o
<holstein> which is not good
<japtol> lol
<jrmy> what is sphinx?
<holstein> not that i have my finger all up on the pulse
<coalwater> i only know our sphinx, and its not a software lol
<jrmy> lol
<holstein> http://sphinxsearch.com/
<nlsthzn-work> coalwater: from egypt?
<coalwater> yea
<japtol> why r there so many bugs in linux
<japtol> i mean
<jrmy> well if i cant be told briefly i dont much care to know
<japtol> so complicated
<holstein> japtol: ?
<japtol> there's no order
<holstein> that not nothing to do with linux
<holstein> thats sphinx
<japtol> i dunno wut im talking about then
<japtol> lol
<coalwater> i think its cause people got used to microsoft's way, install->next->next->next->finish lol
<holstein> and you and i and anyone else is totally free to create a not-very-well maintained project
<jrmy> lol
<holstein> japtol: that is why i was suggesting drupal
<holstein> or another very well maintained project
<jrmy> i actually read everything because sometimes they try installing some stupid toolbar
<holstein> that is known to run well on linux/ubuntu
<japtol> can i create a private website
<japtol> wtith drupal
<holstein> well, i havnet done it
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i googled that
<holstein> and linked you to a page
<japtol> yea
<japtol> the turnkey
<japtol> place
<holstein> on how to create private content
<japtol> or was the the tbdev
<holstein> japtol: that was one of the link
<holstein> s
<holstein> the other was for drupal
<holstein> specifically
<holstein> which can be run on a turnkey system
<holstein> or not
<japtol> i c
<holstein> and can have private content
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you can do that with workpress too
<holstein> and joomla
<japtol> im gonna look at that
<holstein> those are some of the big names
<holstein> and i built a drupal server
<holstein> from scratch
<holstein> and it worked ;)
<japtol> nice
<holstein> so i know you can
<holstein> im not saying sphinx wont work
<holstein> im just saying, you might have a hard time finding someone motivated enough to help you configure it
<japtol> ive just invested too much time into this gazelle thing
<japtol> that i dont want to quit now
<japtol> yea i know holstien
<holstein> since it doesnt seem to be very well supported
<holstein> or popular
<holstein> however
<holstein> i always say
<holstein> you need to hang in those IRC channels for like 3 days
<holstein> maybe more
<japtol> yea ive been in the gazelle channel for 3 days now
<holstein> what about the sphinx one?
<holstein> i dont see you in there
<holstein>  /join #sphinxsearch
<japtol> ok
<japtol> thx
<holstein> this is kind of the nature of using opensource software
<holstein> you really have to spend time
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> on the smaller projects
<holstein> where the resources are limited
<japtol> uhhuh
<holstein> theres no commercial entity (usually) making sure things are working
<holstein> just somce folks
<japtol> yea
<holstein> like us
<japtol> :)
<holstein> living the dream :)
<japtol> nice
<japtol> u making bank
<holstein> well, im a musician
<japtol> ah cool
<holstein> computers are a hobby of mine
<japtol> r u in what.cd
<holstein> not sure
<japtol> its a private tracker site
<japtol> using gazelle
<holstein> i havent checked
<japtol> for free music/musicians
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> most of the cd's im on are tied up a bit
<holstein> commercially
<holstein> im more of a freelance side guy
<japtol> i c
<holstein> im working on more solo material i can release more freely though
<KinkyPinkie> yo ppz. is there a way I can check my battery % from terminal?
<KinkyPinkie> panels have eaten my icons again:p
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: the thing i find suggest install acpi
<holstein> and running sudo acpi -V
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-1/
<KinkyPinkie> k thanks :)
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: i havent done that though
<holstein> it youd like to wait on someone with a suggestion that doesnt involve installing acpi
<japtol> holstein do u know how to change paths
<japtol> one of the guys from gazelle
<japtol> said i need to "you need to update all the paths in that file to represent the correct place on your system"
<japtol> in the sphinx.conf file
<holstein> japtol: sure
<holstein> just figure out where they are
<holstein> and make the .conf file reflect those paths
<holstein> OR move the files to where the .conf file is expecting to find them
<wij> hi, obviously i'm new to ubuntu, coming from w7
<wij> i just installed zorin, and boy do I have some adjusting to do
<wij> for example: can anyone tell me why i can't find my LAN drive in the file manager, while I can access it via a web browser
<holstein> lan drive?
<holstein> wij: a share on your network?
<wij> it's a network drive connected through a router
<wij> when i type in the ip address in chrome i can get into the drive mgmt menu
<holstein> right
<wij> but i can't access it through a file manager
<holstein> is it samba?
<holstein> wij: well, you havent 'aquired the skill'
<holstein> lets assume you *can* connect to it
<wij> euhm, well since I'm about 5min using ubuntu i don't know any basics
<holstein> is the share samba?
<wij> i guess not
<holstein> well, lets not guess
<holstein> check and see how its being shared
<holstein> ftp
<holstein> ssh
<wij> ok thx
<holstein> samba
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> then, you'll know how to get ubuntu to find it
<holstein> its probably samba*
<wij> how can i check that?
<holstein> if its something expected to be used with a windows network
<holstein> wij: i would check the documentation for the device
<holstein> the router
<holstein> wij: you usually use it with a windows machine?
<holstein> how does that work?
<wij> yes
<holstein> you istall something?
<holstein> or just browse in 'network places' or whatever?
<wij> indeed, i need to install it with a cd rom
<holstein> wij: thats not good
<wij> but then i can access it via web browser
<wij> at this moment I can access the drive 'mgmt' via a browser
<holstein> if the vendor has made something that needs windows software
<wij> so, that works
<holstein> and did not provide a linux client
<holstein> wij: thats going to be http though
<holstein> anything will see that page
<holstein> that webpage*
<holstein> wij: whats the software?
<holstein> did you try it in wine?
<wij> well its' a simple USR adsl gateway
<holstein> doesnt matter how simple
<holstein> you install that on windows
<wij> i did
<holstein> you'll need to do something similar
<holstein> to allow ubuntu access
<wij> yes but the installation cd won't run
<wij> on ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntu *cant* have that functionality just built in
<holstein> wij: right
<holstein> but, we have wine
<wij> i read about that
<holstein> for running some windows applications
<wij> can i check if it runs this ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you want to navigate to the .exe
<holstein> on the cd
<holstein> setup.exe
<holstein> or whatever
<wij> ok
<holstein> and try it in wine
<holstein> open the teminal
<holstein> type
<holstein> wine path/to/setup.exe
<holstein> OR
<coalwater> hey, what are u guys tryin to do
<holstein> just drag it over int the terminal
<holstein> and the path will auto-complete
<wij> just a minute inserting the cd rom
<holstein> wij: if i were you
<holstein> i would google
<wij> ok
<holstein> the router model and ubuntu and network share
<holstein> and you'll probably find others complaining
<holstein> or linking about how to do it
<holstein> i remember not getting several of those routers in the past
<holstein> because they didnt work in linux
<holstein> there was a linksys
<holstein> really nice router
<wij> aha, now there would be a show stoppe
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> that doesnt mean you dont have options
<coalwater> wij: you trying to share files between the the ubuntu computer and a windows one?
<holstein> coalwater: a router
<holstein> with a network share
<holstein> built in
<holstein> accessing that share from ubuntu
<wij> i'm a dummy trying to acces a network drive after first time installation of ubuntu
<holstein> wij: not a dummy
<holstein> you're doing it right :)
<holstein> just try and maintain realistic expectations
<holstein> if this requires some proprietary software that is not available for linux
<coalwater> it doesn't appear on the network?
<holstein> coalwater: its the same as it was
<holstein> wij can see if from windows
<holstein> but we're not sure if its samba
<holstein> that would be nice
<holstein> samba of ftp*
<holstein> or*
<wij> no i don't see it in the network
<holstein> wij: you do from windows
<holstein> from the network at large*
<wij> yes, i do
<holstein> it is presenting itself as it should
<holstein> to the network
<holstein> however that is
<wij> that's correct
<holstein> wij: what is it?
<holstein> the rotuer
<holstein> router*
<holstein> we'll just look it up :)
<wij> usr 9108
<wij> i did the wine thingy
<coalwater> maybe try smb:/// in nautilus and check if it shows up
<wij> but it did not run the instllation cd
<wij> is that normal?
<holstein> wij: depends
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> what did you run?
<holstein> wine /path/to/.exe?
<wij> yep, and a lot of text appeared and an empty 'window'
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats probably not good
<holstein> try what coalwater suggested
<wij> if i click the 'empty window' some more text appears in the terminal
<holstein> use the ip address
<holstein> or the network name
<wij> in the terminal?
<holstein> whatever is in the browser for the admin page i think
<holstein> wij: in nautilus
<wij> and how do i open nautilus?
<coalwater> click places > home then press ctrl+L then type smb:/// then enter
<wij> done
<coalwater> what do u get?
<coalwater> empty page?
<wij> workgroup, double clicked on it and now i see...
<wij> the network dirive!!!
<wij> drive that is
<holstein> SWEET
<wij> how did that happen?
<holstein> that was easy
<holstein> so its samba then
<holstein> thats great
<wij> i guess
<wij> is samba some kind of protocol?
 * holstein high-fives coalwater :)
<wij> yep thx
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> wij:  u should right click it and add to bookmarks if ur using it often
<wij> i don't get why i did not show up in the first place?
<coalwater> ull have it on the left side panel
<coalwater> who cares lol it works now jk
<wij> you're right, bookmark doesn't work though
<coalwater> u mean it doesn't bookmark or it doesnt appear on the list?
<wij> the volumes on the network drive can't seem to add a bookmark for them
<wij> no i'm wrong
<wij> it works just fine
<wij> brilliant
<wij> lesson nr 1 in ubuntu
<coalwater> it just takes a few seconds to mount at the beginning
<MrChrisDruif> wij: Wasn't that how to install it?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<wij> well yes actually that was not so simple either
<wij> but it worked in the end
<wij> this community is great by the way
<wij> never thought i'ld get so fast replies
<wij> and they actually helped ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<wij> maybe another newbie question:
<wij> does itunes work on ubuntu?
<holstein> i woudnt know
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....iTunes I don't know...but apparently you can send music to iPod/iPhone with Rhythmbox :)
<mysteriousdarren> wij: it is very laggy and doesn't always work like its supposed to
<holstein> yeah, theres no reason for me to find out
<mysteriousdarren> are you chained to itunes?
<wij> no not at all, just used to it
<wij> but i guess i'm changing my habbits
<holstein> you'll get used to something else
<holstein> *trust me
<wij> syncing to ipods is no problem i guess with other sw
<holstein> i dont have iAnything
<holstein> so im not positive
<wij> what are good alternatives for itunes.
<coalwater> i love rythmbox but i wish there was a way to export the library with the ratings
<holstein> yeah, rhythym box is the default one
<holstein> for now at least right?
<wij> ok, let's start there
<seidos> unless one has a shuffle or nano
<wij> eumh, yes a nano
<seidos> then, just use nautilus and totem
<coalwater> well im aganst banshee, so i hope they don't put it as default
<holstein> coalwater: i think its happening :/
<holstein> im not against it
<holstein> necessarily
<coalwater> banshee is so confusing
<seidos> i use totem for media, it's lightweight and has command line options
<holstein> i just play things in vlc
<holstein> or cvlc :)
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: 11.04 will use Banshee ;)
<wij> does music i bought in itunes play in rythmbox?
<coalwater> vlc is good for videos, but its not good in makin a library
<MrChrisDruif> But apparently it can be done with that as well?
<holstein> wij: theres nothing in linux/ubuntu that is going to keep that from happening
<mysteriousdarren> Rythmbox, gtkpod, Atunes, Banshee, Amarok, Clementine those are all the one that I can think of that sync
<wij> ok, enough choicees
<seidos> wij: honestly, DRM sucks.  so it depends on whether you are buying DRM'ed music.
<holstein> yeah, but that doesnt mean ubuntu wont play it
<wij> wouldn't now if it's drm'd
<holstein> it means apple isnt allowing other things/players to play it
<coalwater> just a random question, if i move a virtual box hard drive file on a usb drive, can i start it on another host normally? can't think of a reason not to but i just wanted to ask if someone tried it and it worked or any problems happened
<holstein> coalwater: i thought so
<holstein> but i had one that didnt
<seidos> by default, i have had trouble playing drm music in rhythmbox or totem
<holstein> and it was no big deal to reinstall, so i didnt tech it out much coalwater
<wij> how do you solve it? convert to mp3?
<mysteriousdarren> I was looking at taking DRM off my itunes library and any tried and true method for it?
<seidos> the solution is to not use DRM
<holstein> wij: ask apple to let you have the stuff you bought
<coalwater> holstein: it's not about reinstalling, its that i want to take a certain system to another place with a better connection so i could isntall a bulk of few stuff cause my internet at home sucks sometimes
<wij> dear uncle steve...
<holstein> coalwater: i had 2 EEE's
<holstein> and i thought the guests would be easily moveable
<holstein> and AFAIK, they are supposed to be
<seidos> dear cult leader steve:
<holstein> one was the open source version
<holstein> and the other was not
<holstein> *that could have been the issue
<holstein> it was just a little webserver though
<holstein> so i just reinstalled it
<mysteriousdarren> ya but is there a solution?
<coalwater> i wanted to install maverick but i didn't find the cd, and i only found an old jaunty lol
<holstein> apple could offer that solution easily mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> yes, but is there a solution outside apple?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> nobody else locked em up
<holstein> to unlock them
<holstein> would violate the agreement
<holstein> you agreed to
<holstein> when you purchased them
<holstein> maybe there is
<holstein> but, i didnt like those terms personally
<holstein> and didnt buy things there
<mysteriousdarren> well is there? even if it does violate them
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> mysteriousdarren: we're talking about how you can use something you paid for
<holstein> im not sure where to go from there
<holstein> besides formally complaining
<mysteriousdarren> ok that is what I thought.
<holstein> to make that application
<holstein> would be a violation
<holstein> the DRM stripper or whatever
<coalwater> i would like getting that, but without the drm though ;) jk
<wij> well, m4p's don't play in rythmbow apparently
<wij> so i'll need to find a way to convert them
<coalwater> m4p  or mp4?
<wij> extension is m4p -> what i bought on itunes
<holstein> this looks interesting http://hymn-project.org/
<holstein> and relavant
<coalwater> try installing vlc maybe, it plays almost anything lol
<wij> holstein: looks interesting
<Jimtrim> Does anybody know of a way to choose where Guake pops up when its used?
<Average_Guy> I'm trying to set up webmail in thunderbird. I need ports 110, 25, &143. I have a pretty fresh 9.10 install.  Would these ports typically be blocked by default? If so, how do i unblock them?
<Jimtrim> I dont want it to be at the top, I want it to come in from the side (pref the left side)
<coalwater> no, nothing is blocked
<Average_Guy> oh.. ok
<coalwater> just put the right settings and it should work
<Average_Guy> are you familiar with it?
<kristian-sx260> hi all
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi guys. I have a problem in packaging
<gaurav_pawaskar> after dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot command..
<kristian-sx260> anybody speak vietnamese? I'd like some pdf files
<wij> bye all, and thanks for the help!
<gaurav_pawaskar> i do not get bin dir in debian/<package>/
<gaurav_pawaskar> i am only getting share dir
<gaurav_pawaskar> any help ?
<coalwater> dunno, maybe u should try a dev channel
<Average_Guy> ??
<holstein> Jimtrim: thats a good one
<gaurav_pawaskar> okay sure
<gaurav_pawaskar> thanks
<Average_Guy> not even sure what that means :( pretty new at this
<holstein> have you tried searching for quake config settings Jimtrim ?
<Jimtrim> holstein: got any ideas
<holstein> im seeing quake commands when i search
<holstein> but not really config specifics
<Jimtrim> ofc, did not find anything about orientation
<holstein> and i have only briefly used yuake
<holstein> Jimtrim: maybe #lubuntu?
<holstein> one of the lighter WM's
<Jimtrim> lubuntu? what is the L for?
<holstein> where they might be more likely to use one of them
<holstein> Jimtrim: LXDE
<holstein> xubuntu too though
<holstein> im just trying to think where users would be *
<Jimtrim> ok, going to try
<Jimtrim> tnx anyways =)
<holstein> Jimtrim: hang here as long as you like though
<holstein> someone might come along :)
<Jimtrim> tried to join #Guake too, nobody answered =(
<halpbatman> Hey guys After I update LTS, grub still shows old versions. How do I get rid of them?
<holstein> halpbatman: old kernels?
<coalwater> i think ubuntu-tweeks could do that, but i dont always like playing with kernels
<holstein> you can search them in synaptic halpbatman
<holstein> and remove them
<holstein> the ones you dont want
<holstein> *i suggest keeping one good old one around
<Tsukioni> Hello.
<coalwater> Tsukioni: hello there
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> how can i make a user acknoledge a form prior to them gaining access to my network
<thewrath> like when you go to starbucks or mcdonalds
<coalwater> isn't that a router setting?
<coalwater> or wifi
<holstein> thewrath: can you use ddwrt?
<holstein> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<thewrath> holstein: idk
<holstein> i know thats an option in the ddwrt firmware
<thewrath> oh is that?
<thewrath> i have ddwrt
<thewrath> where is that
<thewrath> in the setup?
<holstein> otherwise, either your router can do it or not
<thewrath> i have ddwrt on my router
<holstein> thewrath: yeah, i forget what its called
<thewrath> holstein: are you sure ddwrt can do that?
<holstein> thewrath: maybe you need a specific larger verion of ddwrt
<holstein> check out http://www.hotspotsystem.com/en/hotspot/install_guide.html
<holstein> maybe that'll get you going the right direction
<thewrath> larger version?
<thewrath> you mean newer version
<holstein> well, i meant larger
<holstein> in size
<holstein> if your router can support that
<holstein> im not sure though*
<holstein> i just know it can do it
<holstein> never had to set it up though
<tronyx> why am i opped right now
<tronyx> afk again, as always...
<coalwater> does anybody know how can i clone a vdi (virtual box) disk to another bigger sized one ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-26
<holstein> coalwater: there might be tools for that
<holstein> outside of the application
<holstein> i used a cloning application in the ultimate boot cd
<holstein> which worked well
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<coalwater> its just i made a 4gb drive now its not enough i need more
<holstein> i would call this 'the hard way' ;)
<holstein> but i really only did it the one time
<holstein> and i was actually testing the cloning feature for other purposes
<coalwater> which one should i pick
<holstein> you mean at the UBCD site?
<coalwater> yea
<holstein> the cloning tools didnt change that much
<holstein> you could use clonezilla too i bet
<earthling_> Is there a way to shrink the screen size proportionally on firefox?
<coz_> earthling_,  not sure what you mean
<holstein> earthling_: theres a zoom plugin right?
<holstein> there was*
<holstein> i havent used FF fulltime in a while
<coz_> earthling_,  you have firefox opended,, and you want to do what with it?
<earthling_> when you press maximize to get a different window size, but the background is still the same proportion as before
<earthling_> so you don't see the whole output
<coz_> earthling_,  can I see a screenshots of before and after?   you can upload to picpaste.com or any you prefer
<holstein> yeah, you want to zoom the whole thing
<holstein> like opera does
<holstein> or did*
<earthling_> ah ok
<holstein> earthling_: search for zoom add-ons
<holstein> one of them will do what you want i bet :)
<coalwater> cant u just press ctrl with + or -
<holstein> coalwater: that just does the text size though right?
<earthling_> that changes the text size I think
<earthling_> only
<coalwater> ok i think there was one i used before
<coalwater> dont remember wht it was called
<coalwater> nosquint
<earthling_> checkin
<earthling_> are add-ons usually safe?
<earthling_> they are proprietary?
<coalwater> pro what? lol
<earthling_> closed source
<earthling_> aka
<coalwater> depends on the one who created it i guess
<coalwater> holstein: i think gparted is gonna do it, running it from a live cd, i can right click copy and then paste, gonna know in a min
<Addalaide> Can someone help me please?
<coalwater> whats up Addalaide
<Addalaide> my left side menu isnt showing icons
<bioterror> sounds like unity?
<Addalaide> i am somewhat new to linux
<coalwater> is it a netbook version or a natty beta?
<Addalaide> netbook version
<Addalaide> 10.01 i belive\
<coalwater> 10.10
<Addalaide> yes
<coalwater> first time to use it? or has it been always fine?
<Addalaide> first time to use it in 7 years
<coalwater> i kinda had the same problem when i installed unity on my desktop
<Addalaide> when i scroll over where an icon is a black box shows up where text should be, if i right click it then the black box becomes a bigger black box where i am guessing options are
<Addalaide> seance i cant see what it should be i can only guess as to what it is but i have a good understanding of how computer operating systems work
<coalwater> idk what it could be but in 2 days a new version is coming out, it should fix every thing
<Addalaide> hurm my wireless wont work on it easter, but i can deal with no internet but not being able to see any icons is kinda herting
<seidos> does alt-f2 work?
<seidos> you might be able to just excute what you need from a terminal Addalaide
<seidos> as long as xorg still functions that is
<seidos> *execute
<seidos> Adelaide, great song...never been though
<Addalaide> heard the song never been to the city but my mom was quite doped up when she missppelled it
<Addalaide> well i dont belive the alt+f2 works but i can open a terninal
<seidos> well, you can run stuff from terminal as a new process if you put & at the end of the command
<seidos> like firefox-bin &
<seidos> or chromium-browser &
<coalwater> or restart unity?
<Addalaide> sp unity is what runs the side panel?
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> dunno if it has a --replace argument
<coalwater> try unity --help in terminal
<coalwater> im gonna go get a nap cause i need to go to work in a couple of hours
<Addalaide> kk thanks for the help
<coalwater_away> nothing shows up even if u restart the session?
<seidos> is there a man page?
 * seidos checks
<seidos> oh right, i don't have natty installed on this system
<Addalaide> nope you see the shadow of the menu bars but no icons and you can scroll over where an icon should be and get a black box where text should be
<coalwater_away> i presume the dash thing is even worse
<seidos> Addalaide: do man unity might hae some useful info for you
<Addalaide> i have 10.10
<seidos> *have
<seidos> Addalaide: yeah, 10.10 netbook edition
<seidos> i am just using 10.10 desktop
<coalwater_away> clicking the ubuntu logo will bring a huge list with also no logos?
<seidos> ah, i could install the unity package
<coalwater_away> yea
<coalwater_away> i did that on my desktop, it wont have all the features u see in the natty videos
<Addalaide> if i open the page where it shows all the installed programs it shows the icons just fine
<coalwater_away> just the old maveric unity
<coalwater_away> o so its just the side panel ?
<coalwater_away> that sucks
<Addalaide> ya...just a little...
<coalwater_away> maybe u could mess with the appearance settings, choose a different theme then back to the one u have
<coalwater_away> maybe the logos are just not loaded properly
<Addalaide> i types unity --show and that little window opened and showed the 6 icons no problum
<Addalaide> i changed the settings already and nothing
<coalwater_away> idk u need someone who plays with unity alot , but like i said, 2 days and ull get a distro update then all ubuntu people will have this unity
<Addalaide> hurm...i dont have a land line :(
<coalwater_away> yea, same here, ill steal the cd from work lol
<Addalaide> haha i will take the pc to class and make the teacher fix it for me :))
<coalwater_away> if the teacher knows ubuntu that is
<Addalaide> oh ya.... he dose we already installed it on 2 machines
<coalwater_away> even some customer service people here, when i say i have linux they ask me what kind of windows that is
<Addalaide> A+ class and the teacher hates windows so we install linux on machines when there built
<coalwater_away> lol good teacher
<seidos> what school?
<Addalaide> just a community college in tx
<seidos> interesting
<Addalaide> yep it has some nice it classes, we just build the computers we will be useing for the VMwere class this fall
<coalwater_away> ok im off to bed
<Addalaide> nice classes* sorry i had a long day at work
<coalwater_away> night guys
<Addalaide> night, thanks
<seidos> knight coalwater_away
<seidos> education deflation
<Addalaide> ?
<Addalaide> so, when i hook up to a landline will everything auto update or will i have to search for all the updates i need?
<nit-wit> Addalaide, runupdate manager
<Addalaide> mk, will it fint everything that is needed like the drivers for the wireless or will i have to find some things?
<seidos> i don't know
<seidos> Addalaide: what wireless chipset is it?  best to search the web, see if anyone has come across the lack of hardware support
<Addalaide> well its just kinda an odd thing, the laptop i used is a dell inspiron 1521 the 1520 and 1525 are combadable with 10.10 but the 1521 only a fue people have used and it seams no one has put up allot of info
<seidos> Addalaide: you can scan lscpi to find you wireless chipset
<Addalaide> its the amd vertion of the intels so it has an ati graphics fard
<seidos> Addalaide: are you serious?
<seidos> fard?
<Addalaide> card* wow.... sorry i type allot better then this
<seidos> vertion
<seidos> it's so hard to tell these days if people are serious :|
<seidos> Addalaide: read, run lspci in terminal, find wireless chipset
<Addalaide> ya i had a long day at work so my mind is blown right now
<Addalaide> broadcom corp bcm4401-b0
<Addalaide> ok i found the dribvers for that
<seidos> Addalaide: sorry to hear that
<Addalaide> Oh well, i can log out and set it to log in as a desktop sesion and that fixes it all. is there a way to set that to defalt login or do you know?
<seidos> Addalaide: yeah, you want "gdmsetup" i think.  system->admin->login
<jrmy> is there a shortcut key for the system monitor like in windows?
<holstein> theres something in the menu i think
<holstein> and theres top
<seidos> jrmy: it may be listed in keyboard shortcuts?
<jrmy> nothing by default?
<holstein> top is installed by default
<jrmy> top?
<seidos> yeah, i prefer top
<Addalaide> thanks i got the login set up right
<holstein> wonder if the bot is on
<holstein> !top
<ubot2> Factoid 'top' not found
<holstein> :/
<holstein> jrmy: in a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> top
<Addalaide> and i belive i do have the natty installed
<seidos> Addalaide: cat /etc/issue to know for sure
<jrmy> ah.. thats the command for that.. well that answers my second question
<jrmy> lol
<Addalaide> nope just 10.10
<jrmy> i have the gnome-system-monitor btw
<jrmy> though this this is a "ubuntu" beginners thing just wanted to clarify
<Addalaide> well now that i can see everything better i am quite happy with this flavor i havent used ubuntu i have used slackwere and mandrake
<seidos> i have tried fedora
<seidos> i want to try slackware, but i think i'll mess with this system instead
<Addalaide> well the slackwere i used was hard to install my father had to do it for me
<Addalaide> this was about 7 years ago
<Addalaide> maby longer
<seidos> werewolf
<seidos> software
<seidos> warewolf
<seidos> Addalaide: oh wow, you've been using linux longer than i have
<Addalaide> well i stoped using it my husband ( boyfriend at the time) hated it so i havnt used it sence then now i have 2 laptops and maby 8 desktops and wanted to run linux on something
<Addalaide> we use ubuntu in class a little so i picked that one
<seidos> i think i toyed with Debian back in 2001
<seidos> but never got it to do anything useful for me
<seidos> Addalaide: that's cool, using it in class
<Addalaide> Yes its fun i plan on taking a class next semester on nothing but linux if they have it opend this summer
<Addalaide> i had an apache server set up for a website
<Addalaide> but trust me i hate ALLOT of help from my dad ( hes a database adminastratior ) and a fue friends
<Addalaide> thanks for your help seidos i'll be back in another day
<UbuntuN00b> hey all i having a problem with my ubuntu. everytime i start my ubuntu it does a scandisk, which it seems to complete. then it switches to a black terminal screen with an solid underscore in the top left corner. it just sits there. eventually i hit the power see the ubuntu splash scree the maching shuts down. I hit the power button then it boots fine
<UbuntuN00b> it does this every time now
<bioterror> you have something broken
<UbuntuN00b> yeah i think it might have to do with something i broke when trying to fix sleep/hibernate
<bioterror> UbuntuN00b, what did you do
<UbuntuN00b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<UbuntuN00b> thats what i falled
<bioterror> hal
<bioterror> what the
<bioterror> that's from 2007 :D
<bioterror> even the creator of HAL has said that it's a steaming pile of cow dung :D
<UbuntuN00b> bleh damn google i should have done an advanced search by newest to oldest
<seidos> UbuntuN00b: have you tried /etc/acpi/sleep.sh to sleep?
<UbuntuN00b> nope do i just type thet in terminal whats a .sh file>
<UbuntuN00b> ?
<seidos> yeah, it might need sudo, haven't used it in awhile
<seidos> bash script
<seidos> or shell script
<UbuntuN00b> kk i will try it out
<kLy3ntAlyVe> Hi guys
<kLy3ntAlyVe> I"m new here
<kLy3ntAlyVe> just thought I'd check it out
<duanedesign> hello kLy3ntAlyVe
<kLy3ntAlyVe> hi
<kLy3ntAlyVe> dude! I don't know what I'm doing here
<kLy3ntAlyVe> just wanted to hang out though
<duanedesign> your are more then welcome to idle
<kLy3ntAlyVe> how do ppl use this thing?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> is that what this is?
<duanedesign> this thing? you mean IRC, or this channel?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> well, how irc works. more specif. etiquette
<kLy3ntAlyVe> what do ppl do to talk to ea other?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> :)
<tsimpson> it depends on the channel, each channel has a topic and you're expected to stick to the topic of the channel you're talking in
<tsimpson> (you can see the topic with the /topic command)
<duanedesign> kLy3ntAlyVe: like if you wanted to have a private message with someone you would type '/msg <nick> <message>'
<kLy3ntAlyVe> oh?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> so how did you get to me? By right clicking my name in the pane on the right and opening a private window? Guess we might not be using the same client though too.
<tsimpson> you can be in many channels at once
<kLy3ntAlyVe> and can I just do that to someone else or is that private?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> this is so gay
<tsimpson> this is all in the one channel, #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> kLy3ntAlyVe: if you can
<kLy3ntAlyVe> I'm so ignorant of this
<holstein> check out the /topic
<holstein> whenever you join
<kLy3ntAlyVe> oh
<kLy3ntAlyVe> I interpreted that differently
<holstein> that will help with the etiquette
<seidos> kLy3ntAlyVe: are you using empathy?
<kLy3ntAlyVe> xchat
<seidos> ah
<kLy3ntAlyVe> empathy is diff kind of chat I thought
<tsimpson> empathy can do IRC too, but not well
<kLy3ntAlyVe> well there's like millions of channels on here
<seidos> kLy3ntAlyVe: it has IRC support, but not as complete as xchat
<kLy3ntAlyVe> I jsut wanted to talk
<tsimpson> there are also several more general chat channels too, like #ubuntu-beginners-team, #ubuntu-offtopic and #defocus
<seidos> kLy3ntAlyVe: this is a support channel, you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<seidos> kLy3ntAlyVe: #fictionalphilosophy :)
<seidos> tsimpson: thanks tsimpson i haven't done #defocus before
<kLy3ntAlyVe> ok. thx for the suggestions. can I ask one more quick question before I go?
<tsimpson> seidos: it's a channel with few rules, so beware ;)
<holstein> sure kLy3ntAlyVe , and if you just want to talk
<holstein> there is an off topic channel
<holstein> in the topic
<holstein> that you are welcome to go and just talk in :)
<seidos> tsimpson: thanks for the warning
<seidos> i'm off to bed
<seidos> gasho and good night
<kLy3ntAlyVe> which one is that holstein?
<holstein>  #ubuntu-begnners-team
<kLy3ntAlyVe> right
<kLy3ntAlyVe> ok
<kLy3ntAlyVe> I'll start there then till I get more familiar
<kLy3ntAlyVe> thx
<kLy3ntAlyVe> have a good one guys. maybe see you around again another time.   :)
<Mack> Stupid question, but I have ubunto 9.1 installed in Sun's Virtual Box. Do I need to uninstall it in order to upgrade to the new version thats coming out in a few days?
<tsimpson> no, you shouldn't have to do anything special in order to upgrade
<coalwater> hello
<Eiriksvin> Hello, im having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10 it says there was an unrecoverable error and the installer needs to restart, when i give it the ok it reboots my computer and then i choose ubuntu and it repeats the install which in turn repeats the error, can someone help me?
<s-fox> Eiriksvin,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Desktop%20installer%20sometimes%20crashes%20on%20startup
<s-fox> Oh wait, 10.10... i linked for 10.04
<s-fox> :)
<Eiriksvin> heh
<Eiriksvin> thanks for a hint though
<Eiriksvin> is there a newer version?
<Eiriksvin> <+s-fox>should i try that though?
<s-fox> Eiriksvin,  Can't hurt.  I assume you have created your partitions already (if you are going to run ubuntu and another operating system)
<Eiriksvin> uh, i did it the wubi through windows does that do it?
<holstein> you get that error from wubi?
<Eiriksvin> no, i get the desktop
<Eiriksvin> Ubuntu boots then starts the error
<holstein> right
<holstein> but that a normal installation attempt right?
<holstein> not the wubi install?
<s-fox> It sounds like bug #575568
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575568 in ubuntu "[Wubi 10.04] The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575568
<Eiriksvin> let me look
<Eiriksvin> thats what it does exactly
<Eiriksvin> just like his problem, but with 10.10
<Eiriksvin> a little off topic, but you guys are awesome!
<holstein> :)
<Eiriksvin> heh, that was worth it
<kidsodateless> hello, guys I have tons of files that on a directory which is own by root, i just wanted to change the owner, could be possible to change all files in just one command on terminal?
<seidos> sudo chown -r * kidsodateless
<geirha> s/r/R/
<kidsodateless> seidos: kidsodateless is the directory?
<seidos> kidsodateless is your nickname
<seidos> and geirha is right, it's -R
<seidos> double check man chown kidsodateless for details
<geirha> Ah, yes, and the username comes before the filelist
<geirha> sudo chown -R newusername /path/to/dir
<seidos> ah, wow, it's been awhile since i've used chown
<kidsodateless> seidos, geirha : well done, thanks :) 100k+ files has been changed!
<seidos> :o
<seidos> i got a question, how do i specify a variable to be used on the command line?
<seidos> i want to make like $remote = username@ip
<head_victim> seidos: .bashrc ?
<seidos> head_victim: thanks i'll check it out
<head_victim> seidos: hope it's what you're after, it's where I'd start looking anyway
 * coalwater whistles
<Eiriksvin> hi guys, got yet another question... can somone post a link to where i can get the dev for that program like ndiswrapper... but the one that has the nice little Windows Wireless gui?
<Eiriksvin> im having a million problems with this and i dont know how to "blacklist" stuff like the forums are saying
<Eiriksvin> the only internet i have is wifi and im only using windows for that... if i could get my linux online then i wouldnt need windows but rarely
<Eiriksvin> or is it deb?
<coalwater> can't help, never played with that stuff
<japtol> hey coal
<japtol> i finally got gazelle set up lol
<coalwater> lol good job
<japtol> with the help of a thousand gods
<Eiriksvin> heh its ok
<japtol> do you know how to set up the domain nameservers with bind ?
<japtol> im following this guide
<japtol> http://vpsdiary.blogspot.com/2010/07/setting-up-bind9-dns-sever-on-vps.html
<japtol> to get my domain name set up
<japtol> but im not sure if its right
<coalwater> what's wrong?
<japtol> i need to get my domain set up
<japtol> by adding the nameservers
<japtol> but im not sure how to do that. i talked to the domain name registrar, and they said ill have to do it directly in root
<japtol> using bind
<japtol> the guys from my VPS said the same thing
<coalwater> just keep in mind that dns doesn't update instantly
<japtol> yep
<japtol> but im certain im doing it wrong
<coalwater> why
<coalwater> u just write
<japtol> does miscmeals.com work for you?
<japtol> can you tell me if this guide is right
<japtol> http://vpsdiary.blogspot.com/2010/07/setting-up-bind9-dns-sever-on-vps.html
<coalwater> no not working
<japtol> damn
<mikeatvillage> hi. how can I get xubuntu to find my usb handset please?
<coalwater> hm, do u have it on the left panel in thunar ( or at least that's the file explorer name i remember )
<mikeatvillage> no, not there
<japtol> coalwater
<coalwater> i dont remember xubuntu much
<japtol> are you good with bind
<coalwater> i usually do it with cpanel, not terminal
<BludGeonT> Q:  Is anyone in here familiar with VoteBot.pl , and if so, do you know how to add channels to the .urlChans list so that URL titles are displayed?
<japtol> im in my VPS cpanel
<japtol> i dotn see any options for dns
<japtol> i dont*
<coalwater> what are u trying to do right now, the name server part is done where u got ur domain name
<japtol> i got my domain name from namecheap.com
<japtol> now i just need to connect the domain name to my server
<Juest> hi
<coalwater> lol that's one impatient guy
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed he was coalwater
<head_victim> He waited 17 seconds, what more do you want
<coalwater> yea, 17 seconds should be enough to get a few answers, and even have a side talk
<MrChrisDruif> coalwater: +1 :D
<mikeatvillage> Can I ask again... when i plug in my usb handset nothing happens. Any ideas?
<mikeatvillage> it was fine with Mepis but I've now switched to xubuntu
<coalwater> maybe u should try installing samba
<bodhi_zazen> 17 seconds is an eternity on #ubuntu ;P
<coalwater> ull find it in the synaptic-manager
<mikeatvillage> samba?
<coalwater> it's some library to help with windows networks and stuff, dunno how to explain it
<mikeatvillage> I use samba on my linux servers, it allows windoze client to access shares
<coalwater> how can i login on this bazaar thing
<coalwater> from terminal
<seidos> i don't recall, and i didn't write it down
<seidos> i would check the launchpad page for your project coalwater
<coalwater> i did the branching, but it said if i need to push i need to login
<seidos> ah, i've never pushed code up
<jledbetter> coalwater, Might not be linked up? Like: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/151218
<coalwater> ok i did the lp-login and this time it asked for a pw and did the ssh connection
<coalwater> so what other commands do i need to now, besides bzr branch lol
<coalwater> something like update and commit
<coalwater> i've only used svn before
<jledbetter> My bzr is rusty since I've been Merucial and git a lot the past few months. Hm. http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<jledbetter> If you've linked up the right information, done some stuff, then you'll want to commit, then can push. I'm guessing upstream then merges? Maybe. :) (rusty)
<coalwater> what's the difference between commit and push
<jledbetter> Commit says "Ok, I made these changes and why and I want to remember." Push is "Ok, now I'm sharing these changes with someone else."
<coalwater> why's my 'nano' (terminal) so fancy, did it get updated at some time lol it's doing colors!
<coalwater> o ok, thanks jledbetter , so commit is still local ?
<jledbetter> I don't know how it got fancy. And yes, your commits are probably local. One way to find out :)
<jledbetter> (You can always roll back commits probably)
<seidos> coalwater: what'd you do?
<coalwater> do with what
<coalwater> i've deleted launchpad :D jk
<jledbetter> Heh
<seidos> coalwater: with nano
<coalwater> nothing, i just did a clean maverick install.. and it's nice and all colorish
<coalwater> it even recognizes keywords
<seidos> nothing...except do a clean maverick install, and then i edited some conf file, after doing a google search to find out how
<seidos> nifty
<coalwater> i only installed 1 thing
<coalwater> well few
<coalwater> let me check
<coalwater> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends bzr-builddeb ubuntu-dev-tools fakeroot build-essential gnupg pbuilder debhelper, those only
<coalwater> dev tools maybe?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-27
<Eiriksvin> can somone help me, i need to be able to do this offline, but it requires an online download: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910&highlight=wpn111
<Eiriksvin> peoples here, nobodys home:(
<ray_> I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381844
<ray_> Anyhow I have an unrelated question
<ray_> I used to open Chatzilla by opening Firefox first, so I when to the chatzilla channel and they said to use the command "firefox -chat"
<ray_> I need to make a launcher and try it first I guess
<ray_> I will be back and if the launcher also opens a terminal I will ask my question, if not then I don't have a question
<ray_> never mind
<ray_> bye
<Eiriksvin> i got a silly noob question... is Ubuntu 10.10 maverick? or is there one for each code name?
<pleia2> Eiriksvin: 10.04 is lucid, 10.10 is maverick, 11.04 is natty
<Eiriksvin> <+pleia2> thanks
<Eiriksvin> yeah i found out all about the release months and so on the next one is coming out the end of this month:)
<Eiriksvin> imma noob, but this Linux is sweet
<Eiriksvin> for the people, by the people... not for the people, to buy... empty their pockets, charge them for antivirus, put them through the ringer when they get one anyway... then empty their pockets again. Wash, rinse, repeat:)
<Eiriksvin> ok sorry for the off topic:)
<ray_> I am wondering, when I use the terminal and I know I've made a mistake, like for instance I am messing around and decided to man characters such as ", I knew it isn't a command but I've seen this before when the terminal goes from this "ray@ray-desktop:~$" to this ">", what's it for?
<ray_> Also, I was searching for every command linux has to offer, but I realize that that would be near impossible, like for instance if I do r tab tab then the terminal will list all the currently installed packages, then I accidentally hit enter because I was trying to get more by hitting enter and it said r wasn't installed, lol
<ray_> If I for instance
<ray_> Just do tab tab then everything installed is listed
<ray_> among that list is !, so I did man !, but there was no man page for it
<ray_> Anyways
<ray_> So many commands to choose from
<ray_> I copied all the commands that were listed, it's nutz
<ray_> I mean I copied all the commands listed to a text file
<ray_> for instance do "$" and hit tab twice
<ray_> I am wondering though if all of what's listed when doing tab tab are all commands?
<ray_> I am thinking not
<ray_> But I don't no any better
<ray_> Which is why I am here asking
<ray_> I will leave this open so I can read what someone has to say
<LQL> quest: i am using xubuntu, my software mgr is 'recommending' a load of KDE software? should i load it?
<LQL> it seems to be redundant software
<UbuntuN00b> does anyone use midnight commander still or do they just use gnome commander?
<jolow> general question: i use xubuntu and my software mgr is 'recommending' that i load quite a few KDE apps?
<Eiriksvin> can someone help me?
<jolow> i want to know is this software redundant?
<Eiriksvin> can somone help me wix this?
<holstein> hey all :)
<holstein> jolow:
<jolow> yes
<holstein> what are you trying to install?
<holstein> some KDE apps will need a lot of KDE packages
<holstein> you'll just have to decide if thats OK for you
<holstein> OR use something that doesnt require so much KDE :)
<holstein> would i?
<Eiriksvin> im following a tutorial
<holstein> depends
<holstein> if its something i really had to have
<holstein> and i had plenty of hard drive space
<holstein> why not
<holstein> wont hurt anything*
<jolow> the software recomendations are for all ubuntu
<holstein> Eiriksvin: i dont see a question in the scroll back, whats up?
<holstein> jolow: 'all ubutnu' ?
<Eiriksvin> ok this is the tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910&highlight=wpn111
<holstein> Eiriksvin: you wont need a lot of that
<jolow> i just wanted to know why software mgr is recommending KDE when i am running Xubuntu?
<Eiriksvin> yeah, i just skipped to this:
<holstein> Eiriksvin: you just need the netwpn11.inf file
<holstein> and ndisgtk
<holstein> jolow: what are you trying to install?
<jolow> nothing
<holstein> yeah?
<Eiriksvin> yeah but i got a different driver for mine from the company
<holstein> then what are you doing in there jolow ?
<jolow> software mgr is recommending softeware
<holstein> close the package manager and relax :)
<Eiriksvin> its installed and it says the hardware is there, but it wont do the winking light like the tutorial says
<holstein> jolow: the reason you get KDE software added is to support KDE apps
<holstein> SO
<holstein> something is going on there with a KDE application
<holstein> OR
<Eiriksvin> how do i get it to work?
<holstein> something is accidentally flagged to pull in something KDE
<holstein> jolow: the #xubuntu team is quite active usually
<jolow> i tried
<holstein> jolow: tried?
<jolow> at the channel
<holstein> OH
<holstein> jolow: well, whats the problem?
<holstein> are you trying to do an update?
<holstein> upgrade*
<holstein> jolow: is this xubuntu 11.04 ?
<jolow> wanted to know why it is recommending KDE stuff that seems redundant
<jolow> 10.10
<holstein> jolow: i would try and review what all you have installed
<holstein> see what is pulling in what
<holstein> and why
<jolow> ok thx i'll do that
<holstein> jolow: how about in the terminal?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> do you still see the same KDE apps?
<jolow> havn't checked it
<holstein> Eiriksvin: im not sure whats going on
<jolow> i'll try that also
<holstein> these days, hardware is so cheap
<holstein> i usually fire off a nasty email to the vendor
<holstein> and replace it
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> Eiriksvin: there was another option i linked to you before
<holstein> one without using the windows drivers
<holstein> did you try that?
<holstein> Eiriksvin: HEY
<holstein> did you try the windrivers package
<holstein> from that page?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=54578&d=1198939980
<holstein> i seem to remember you using win7 drivers
<ray_> I don't know where to go to ask a question I have, I guess I should to off topic
<UndiFineD> o/
<karthick87> UndiFineD: hi
<UndiFineD> hello karthick87
<karthick87> cprofitt: hi \o/ ?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<ray_> hello
<ray_> I did man mednafen and it's a joke right?, where's mednafen's real man page?
<ray_> I guess this makes up for not having a real man page for mednafen then, bye
<ray_> I am not sure if I pasted this sorry
<ray_> http://mednafen.sourceforge.net/documentation/
<ray_> bye
<ray_> hello
<ray_> I am trying to understand how to get mednafen to work
<ray_> I thought my keyboard worked with it for game play but no
<ray_> I thought my joystick wouldn't work for
<ray_> What am I doing wrong
<ray_> yes, control-shift-1
<ray_> that doesn't seem to work for me
<ray_> What am I doing wrong?
<MrChrisDruif> ray_: I haven't got experience with mednafen, sorry :)
<ray_> It's OK
<ray_> I once tried to get mednafen to work and couldn't
<ray_> I am not sure what game system I was trying before though
<ray_> now I am trying nes, I want xbox 360 wireless controller support and to be able to do game saves
<MrChrisDruif> What is mednafen in the first place? Some emulator?
<ray_> I know there are other emulators, but I am trying to give mednafen a chance but I am not huge on commandline drive programs
<ray_> It's a multi emulator I think
<coz_> http://mednafen.sourceforge.net/
<coz_> their channel is   #mednafen
<ray_> It can emulate nes, Atari Lynx, GameBoy Advance, and other
<ray_> I was just there
<ray_> I guess I should go back so I can log anything they might say
<coalwater> hi jledbetter :P
<jledbetter> hi coalwater :p
<coalwater> lol, didn't expect that you'd actually reply
<jledbetter> When my name is said, I get pinged and my window flashes :)
<linh> hello
<linh> this is kristian_aalborg demonstrating the wonders of IRC
<linh> holstein, ping
<knowbody> how do you track more than one chat channel at a time efficiently?
<antiphysicist> magic
<MrsHillBilly> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu but I cannot access the internet. My wireless connection says device not ready - firmware missing. Can anyone help please
<jledbetter> knowbody, some chat clients allow you to have something happen when someone types your name. That helps me. That way if someone really wants me to see something, they type my name and my window alerts me to come read.
<MrsHillBilly> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrsHillBilly> jledbetter
<jledbetter> For example, my window just flashed. Hello, MrsHillBilly
<MrsHillBilly> Hello
<jledbetter> MrsHillBilly, What type of machine did you install Ubuntu on? Netbook? Laptop? PC?
<MrsHillBilly> PC
<jledbetter> MrsHillBilly, What kind? And internal wireless card or external?
<MrsHillBilly> Internal
<jledbetter> Do you have wired internet access?
<MrsHillBilly> No
<MrsHillBilly> We have a wireless router
<jledbetter> Sounds like you need additional driver. Maybe could try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access ?
<MrsHillBilly> Ok Thanks
<jledbetter> Hope it helps :)
<MrsHillBilly> Will try. If not I will be back £åügHîñg Øüt £öüÐ
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i have a problem with my ubuntu box
<coz_> asterismo,  what is the problem?
<asterismo> slow system, do not know if it is kswapd0, the io scheduler... iotops are on the roof and i have a very high load
<asterismo> hdd led is always on
<asterismo> is driving me crazy
<coz_> asterismo,  do you htop installed?
<coz_> asterismo,  if you install that then open it ,, it should show you want is taking up most of the resources
<coz_> you can then click any process and hit F9  I believe to end process
<coalwater> top is installed by default
<coalwater> dunno what's differnet in htop though
<coz_> coalwater,  can you disable processes on top?
<coz_> with top rather
<coalwater> u get the process id, then u can do kill id
<coalwater> or do killall process_name
<coz_> coalwater,  with htop  you just click to highlight the process and hit F9
<asterismo> i have top and iotop
<coz_> well  I prefer it
<asterismo> installing htop
<asterismo> ...
<asterismo> is not a particular process
<asterismo> is the whole system
<coz_> mm
<asterismo> windows start to grey out and not responding
<asterismo> starting a terminal takes 10 to 30 secs
<coz_> asterismo,  I assume this  is ubuntu 10.10 .. yes?
<asterismo> this is so painfull
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> on a P4 2.8GHz
<coz_> asterismo,  and which video card
<asterismo> 500GB 7200 RPM samsung HDD
<asterismo> with 512 MB of RAM
<asterismo> it should do it
<asterismo> 64 MB ATI Radeon 7000
<coz_> asterismo,    in terminal     lspci | grep -i bga
<asterismo> i dont have compiz enabled and my gnome desktop is minimalist
<coz_> asterismo,  ok that 64 meg video card may be the issue,, is compiz runnint?
<asterismo> returns nothing
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> asterismo,   lspci | grep -i vga
<asterismo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<coz_> asterismo,  is this a laptop or desktop
<asterismo> desktop
<coz_> asterismo,  and is compiz running?
<asterismo> compiz do not make any difference
<coz_> asterismo,     hit   alt+F2   type    metacity --replace
<coz_> hit enter
<asterismo> i use metacity
<coz_> asterismo,  ok so compiz is not running  ...yes?
<coz_> asterismo,  is this a clean install of ubuntu 10.10  or did you upgrade from 10.04
<asterismo> clean install 2 months ago and reinstalled everything 2 days ago and the problem persists
<coz_> asterismo,   was it the same  2 months ago?
<asterismo> yes
<coz_> asterismo,   mm   I am guessing it is the video card  ..if the entire system is dragging   it most likely is video card
<coz_> asterismo,  do you have access to another machine or another video card?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> but look at this iotops and tops
<asterismo> wait
<coz_> asterismo,  ok
<asterismo> iotops
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599970/
<asterismo> and tops
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599973/
<asterismo> look at the high loads
<asterismo> 5 and 4
<asterismo> i never had those values
<coz_> asterismo,   open a terminal
<coz_> asterismo,   sudo killall gmrun
<coz_> asterismo,  sudo millall transmission
<coz_> rather
<asterismo> in that iotops and tops i was using compiz, but it make no difference, iḿ not using any propietary driver fr the ATI Radeon 7000 and it runs fine
<coz_> sudo killall transmission
<asterismo> but those apps are running just fine
<coz_> asterismo,  kill them for now
<asterismo> is just the system do not respond and invents up all this high numbers
<asterismo> the only grey app is firefox sometimes
<asterismo> and nautilus
<coz_> asterismo,  after killing those 2 apps  try nautilus and firefox again
<asterismo> wait here is htop you asked
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599980/
<coz_> asterismo,  ok now htop doesnt look too bad
<coz_> asterismo,  in the first link  this is top/
<coz_> ?
<coz_> nevrmind
<coz_> iotops
<asterismo> mouse is choppy
<coz_> asterismo,  something isdefinitly using up resources there,, but I am puzzled
<asterismo> mouse have a cut motion
<coz_> asterismo,  what else do you have running right now?
<asterismo> i googleled about ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<asterismo> kswapd0
<asterismo> the io scheduler
<asterismo> i changed it to "deadline"
<asterismo> but no noticeable difference
<asterismo> i found this bug
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/159356
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 159356 in linux "System freeze on high memory usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asterismo> !159356
<ubot2> Factoid '159356' not found
<coz_> asterismo,  not sure  here is a quick example of iotop on my system    http://paste.ubuntu.com/599982/
<coz_> asterismo,  so somehow we have to find what is using up the resources for you
<asterismo> good question
<asterismo> when system is idle i have similar iotops
<asterismo> all zeros...
<asterismo> but not when using it or waiting apps to start
<coz_> asterismo,  apparenlt  the system is using swap which would account for slow down
<asterismo> when i switch between tabs... iotop gets very high
<asterismo> but not the CPU
<asterismo> CPU is kinda quiet
<asterismo> the hard drive is a sata 2 taken by the mobo as sata 1
<asterismo> is a 720 rpm 500 gb hdd
<asterismo> it should be fast enough
<asterismo> i mean
<asterismo> it only swapped 100 -200 mb
<asterismo> and the behavior is the same even with 40 mb of used swap
<asterismo> it doesnt matter
<coz_> asterismo,   then I am puzzled,,, what you can do is go to the ##linux channel and as there,, someone may have a solution
<coz_> asterismo,  if you find ou t let us know
<kristian_> holstein, ping
<holstein> kristian_: pong-o-la
<coalwater> that seems to be a modern way to ping
<kristian_> it's how they ping in Hawaii
<kristian_> holstein, got WAN experience?
<kristian_> as in, setting them up?
<holstein> kristian_: what are you trying to do
<holstein> ?
<kristian_> holstein, sorry, all over the place
<kristian_> just an apartment WAN for someone I know
<holstein> kristian_: like a router?
<kristian_> yes
<holstein> what specifically are you trying to accomplish?
<kristian_> and a dongle
<kristian_> I'm trying to figure out if I should go for used stuff and half price
<holstein> depends
<kristian_> or be prepared for ipv6 and such
<holstein> i really like the ddwrt firmware
<holstein> on the old linksys hardware
<kristian_> this is not for heavy gaming or anything like that
<holstein> for routers*
<holstein> IF you need gigabit on the local network
<holstein> then you might want to spend some money
<holstein> otherwise
<holstein> older 54g technology is usually more than adequet for a few wireless machines
<holstein> especially since the bottleneck is usually still the ISP
<kristian_> yeah
<holstein> my network is bascially 3 or so lynksys routers
<holstein> as wireless bridges
<holstein> where and when needed
<holstein> so far
<holstein> rarely, when im moving stuff locally
<holstein> i'll wish i had N or gigabit lan or whatever
<holstein> im usually just wishing i have more bandwidth from the ISP
<kristian_> holstein, thanks for input
<kristian_> I'm too tired to think much about it
<kristian_> see ya around
<fatharrahman_> hi
<fatharrahman_> 2day is 28
<fatharrahman_> 04.11
<fatharrahman_> is natty ready foor download?
<fatharrahman_> I have been waiting
<fatharrahman_> all this time for this moment
<fatharrahman_> 04.11 TA DA !!
<pleia2> fatharrahman_: no, it happen some time on the 28th UTC time, no specific time (and it's still the 27th UTC)
<yofel> hey, there's no fixed time for the release, it'll probably take a few more hours
<yofel> join #ubuntu-release-party in the meantime ;)
<Average_Guy> I currently am running linux mint 8. I need to upgrade it is getting outdated.  I WANT to run Ubuntu.  The reason for mint 8 tho is it is the only one that will install... EVERY other version and distro (I have them all) 32 or 64 bit- My keyboard dosen't work.  I think its a hardware problem (Acer 5517) but idk. Anyone?
<pleia2> Average_Guy: doesnt work in the installer, or after you boot up into the installed system?
<Average_Guy> in the installer
<Average_Guy> u need it
<pleia2> you might want to give the alternate installer a try
<pleia2> it's not as pretty, but it gets your system installed and may not have the keyboard problem
<Average_Guy> well even if i run off the cd
<Average_Guy> still no keyboard
<pleia2> right, it could just be a problem with the live session the regular installer launches to install
<coalwater> might be a bios problem ?
<Average_Guy> i doubt the bios thing simply because i running win 7 and mint 8 right now
<Average_Guy> no prob
<Average_Guy> if you think the alt installer is worth a shot i'll try
<Average_Guy> how?
<Average_Guy> i have a factory 10.10 cd
<pleia2> Average_Guy: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<pleia2> it's a separate CD
<Average_Guy> oh :(
<Average_Guy> 10.10 or 10.04?
<pleia2> whichever one you wish to use
<Average_Guy> k
<Average_Guy> thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-28
<johnny77> I have docky installed and pinned a chromium launcher to the dock, but for some reason, it will not launch chromium.
<Average_Guy> I'm having a 'keyboard not working' issue when i try to install. This has been an ongoing problem for me for more then a year.  Linux Mint 8 (and ONLY 8) installs ands runs fine, but not other version of any distro.. any thoughts?  I just found someone with what sounded similar and the solution offered (that worked) was 'Adding "i8042.nopnp=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1" to the boot options' Does this sound right? What does it mean? Ho
<Average_Guy> I just tried 10.10alt it didn't work
<mar7ar> hi everybody
<mar7ar> is anybody here
<mar7ar> ???
<mar7ar> ??
<ryan_> hey everyone, i just set up ubuntu on my new lenovo thinkpad and the mouse is going crazy, i jumps all over the screen and I have to restart the laptop to fix it... what the heck can I do to fix this, i'm very new to ubuntu
<ravibn> Unable to capture audio and record in gnome-sound-recorder ver 2.31 Maverick 10.10 Pl help
<shahan> its 28th April
<shahan> but didnt open for download the 11.04 ubuntu
<shahan> any update?
<andrew_46> shahan: The competition is out --> http://www.slackware.com/ :)
<andrew_46> shahan: Perhaps join #ubuntu-release-party
<shahan> andrew_46: tnx :) but what about ubuntu 11.04 ? not available the full release to download yet
<andrew_46> shahan: I downloaded the daily cd 2 days ago to beat the rush :). But no official release yet :(
<andrew_46> Last release Mark Shuttleworth made a brief appearance there
<helloEARTH> is there going to be a difference if i install ubuntu 11.04 beta vs waiting for the official 11.04?
<coalwater> i don't think so
<helloEARTH> coalwater: thanks...i guess ill start installing it tonight
<andrew_46> helloEARTH: Get the release version on torrents might be better now
<coalwater> i'm lookin for the release schedules and freezes table, don't remember where it was
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<coalwater> not much between the last beta and the release
<coalwater> lol it's funny watching the party bot kicking people out the release party channel
<helloEARTH> the party bot is a party pooper? lol. what are those guys doing to get kicked out?
<coalwater> any one who asks is it out it, it goes no, but u are *kick*
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<coalwater> ull get a notification on the update manage
<coalwater> manager*
<JackyAlcine> Crazy question; is 11.04 out?
<coalwater> #ubuntu-release-party
<coalwater> not yet
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX
<holstein> juzzy_: i would say that depends
<holstein> on what graphics card you have
<holstein> i have it as about 65mb's though
<renshai> Hey all
<renshai> I'm having problems with what I assume is my graphics card. I have no trouble playing games / watching online videos at all on my windows boot, but when I try to set them up in Ubuntu I get serious fps issues and glitchy playback, even in minimum settings. I haven't done anything since I installed current os to modify my drivers or anything, dunno if I need to but I'm kind of a newb in that department
<holstein> renshai: what hardware do you have?
<holstein> what drivers have you tried?
<holstein> OH, nm
<holstein> i see you havent tried different ones*
<renshai> renshai@RenshaiBox:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<renshai> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] [1002:4153]
<holstein> ok
<renshai> Kinda old but it meets the requirements and plays fine otherwise
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<holstein> see if you can use a proprietary driver
<yax51> does anyone know anything about beagleboard?
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: Heard about it once....no experience thou
<obengdako> why is the 32bit version recomended i currently use a 32bit on a 64bit machine and was hoping to switch to 64bit but the recommended there makes me wonder if i'll then have trouble with lib32 and stuff in order to run 32bit apps any ideas?
<bioterror> obengdako, I dunno. 64bit is here today and 32bit is past
<bioterror> there was like few years ago something about drivers and blaa blaa blaa
<bioterror> but nowdays every new computer is 64bit
<bioterror> 32bit linux works on 64bit hw, but not vice versa
<obengdako> bioterror, okay thanks man
<MrChrisDruif> obengdako: Which 32 bit apps are you planning to run? Otherwise does Ubuntu do the hard work for ya....really easy to use. No problem with 64 bit :)
<Average_Guy> how do you view a .tr3 file in linux?
<coalwater> whats a tr3 file
<Average_Guy> an e-book
<Average_Guy> it crashed openoffice
<Average_Guy> http://filext.com/file-extension/TR3
<coalwater> what's tome raider
<Average_Guy> A windows reader
<Average_Guy> or palm
<Average_Guy> but idk a linux equivalent
<coalwater> try wine with the windows client
<Average_Guy> thats a bit above my skill level yet. Have never made anything work right in wine.
<Average_Guy> I'll work at it. Thanks
<geirha> Interesting. Seems they wanted to port tomeraider to Ubuntu at some point. http://markmail.org/message/3sp2cfyvqdxmzzl7
<Average_Guy> Wow! that rox
<Average_Guy> surprised they willing to distribute free
<geirha> Doesn't appear to have happened though. They're afraid of losing revenue if they open source it.
<Average_Guy> exactly
<helloEARTH> whats is the difference between the alternate iso vs the desktop iso? plz and thanks
<helloEARTH> nevermind, google is my friend
<coalwater> alternative is just a simple cd with no live cd options, and it requires less RAM while installing
<kristian_> am I the only one who can't get on #hardware?
<Average_Guy> works for me
<kristian_> weird
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> one simple question
<asterismo> maverick vs natty?
<UndiFineD> that is personal preference asterismo
<asterismo> does natty fix something? improves things? or is just newer software?
<ray_> This really puts long-term support into perspective: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/long-term-support
<ray_> byw
<MrsHillBilly> jledbetter
<Joseph_> anyone know how to set up lvm using ubuntu alternate cd?
<MrsHillBilly> Anyone help me to get my wireless card started please?
<Joseph_> a little quiet in this channel, i think we should ask over at #ubuntu instead
<MrsHillBilly> jledbetter
<pleia2> she's probably at work
<MrsHillBilly> pleia2 Thanks. She offered me some help yesterday but it didn't work
<Joseph_> MrsHillBilly tried looking up Belkin 7D47EB but i don;t even get any result from google. is that the correct model?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: can you plug into wired internet?
<holstein> temporarily
<holstein> and restart
<holstein> you should be prompted for the packages to install
<holstein> *assuiming its available like that
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. No I do not have wired connection
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: right
<holstein> but, you have a wireless router
<holstein> could you plug into it for a second?
<holstein> no?
<rokyronnie> can someone help me with something?
<holstein> rokyronnie: only one way to find out :)
<rokyronnie> ok :D
<Joseph_> lol
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. It says firmware missing which i assume is a driver
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: what says what?
<holstein> and where?
<MrsHillBilly> hostein. The wireless symbol at top left
<MrsHillBilly> sorry top right
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: ok, open a teriminal
<holstein> and a web browser
<holstein> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and paste that there ^
<holstein> and link it back to us
<rokyronnie> I installed 11.04 and guess what, the Grub menu I think it set up to a different resolution cause my display is showing a error message : "Out of range", what can I do ?
<holstein> rokyronnie: when does it say that?
<holstein> have you tried any recovery options?
<holstein> or a custom xorg.conf?
<rokyronnie> when it's supposed to show Grub Loader
<rokyronnie> it works, cause if I press Enter ( I guess Ubuntu is the first option ) it loads, but I can't see it, so it's annoying
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Web browser wont open. itr says can't find the server at start.ubuntu.com
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: if you're not online
<holstein> you wont be able to
<holstein> youll have to paste it in creatively
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you can just pick the wifi card from that info
<holstein> and type it in here
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: at some point
<holstein> theres going to be something you need to get to that machine
<Joseph_> rokyronnie: do you have ati video card, thats the problem i used to get
<holstein> from the internet
<rokyronnie> no, it's Nvidia
<rokyronnie> and it worked very well until this version
<Joseph_> maybe its the same fix though. try...
<Joseph_> when your in that windows to choose the OS to load in grub, press e (i think) to edit the boot options.  now in that line where is says linux, add nomodeset at the end
<Joseph_> once your inside ubuntu, then maybe you can update ur video card driver
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 {Airforce One 54g} 802.g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: so, you cant plug a cable between the machine and the router?
<holstein> no chance?
<MrsHillBilly> no
<Joseph_> MrsHillBilly: are u at starbucks? =)
<MrsHillBilly> Joseph. No
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: do you have the windows driver handy?
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Yes
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: open a terminal
<holstein> and try
<holstein> ndisgtk
<holstein> see if you have that installed*
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Not installed
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: how would you like to try and install that package?
<kristian_> anyone played with compact flash + IDE adapter for the OS?
<holstein> you can try DLing it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/ndisgtk/download
<holstein> and moving it over somehow
<holstein> *im not sure what dependancies you'll need to track down
<holstein> you'll need to move some software over to that machine somehow
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: is is a laptop?
<holstein> is it*
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Could I dl it on my laptop and put it on a CD?
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. The machine with Ubuntu is a PC
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: im going to suggest
<holstein> mabye taking the computer somewhere you can plug it in
<holstein> to internet*
<holstein> OR getting a friendlier network card
<holstein> at the local charity shop
<holstein> i literally see a stack of them
<holstein> when i go
<holstein> for like 5-10 bucks a pop
<holstein> i say, lifes too short to waste on old broadcom hardware :)
<holstein> but, if you want to do it
<holstein> IF you can get all of ndiswrapper moved over to that box
<holstein> id say, ndisgtk and all its deps
<holstein> then, you *should* be able to point to the windows .inf
<holstein> and be rockin and rollin
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. On the card CD I have a driver folder with a BCMWL5.inf file. Can I load that?
<rokyronnie> another question for 11.04 . Can I move the window buttons from the left to right ? and I don't mean the "windows buttons" I mean those from the "panel" ?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: sure
<holstein> you'll need the software to load it into
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: you can try looking on the CD for it all
<holstein> the path of least resistance is to just plug it in to internet
<holstein> SO i usually make that happen
<holstein> rokyronnie: its linux
<holstein> the answer is always yes :)
<rokyronnie> I know it's yes :)), and the question is how?
<holstein> rokyronnie: that is the question
<holstein> what are you talking about?
<holstein> in unity?
<rokyronnie> I guess it's something from gconf-editor, si I am already there
<rokyronnie> yes
<rokyronnie> unity
<rokyronnie> the buttons which appears in the windows I already moved them, I wanna move now those who are in the "panel" belong the menu windows, and.. if I can, I wished to have my menu back to every single window
 * holstein is not using unity
<holstein> im not sure how much customizing you are supposed to do
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Sorry to appear dumb but I am a complete beginner. How do I load the driver from a CD?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: no
<holstein> your not being dumb at all
<holstein> what you are trying to do is actually quite challening
<holstein> AND
<holstein> im not sure if ndiswrapper is on the CD or not
<holstein> but, you just search on the CD
<holstein> in the pool directory
<holstein> and see if what you need is there
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I looked on the Ubuntu CD and can't find ndiswrapper. I meant could I load the windows driver from the card CD
<holstein> sure
<holstein> that thats where you will get the driver
<holstein> the windows driver
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> thats only half of it
<holstein> you need ndis
<holstein> to utilize that driver in linux
<holstein> and how do you get all of that installed?
<holstein> without internet access?
<holstein> thats the riddle*
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I am on laptop at the moment WITH internet access. Is that any help?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can search around
<holstein> and grab all the .deb you need
<holstein> ndisgtk.deb
<holstein> and all the dependancies
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. OK. Thanks. Will do that. Got to stop for food for a while but will get back soon.
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: you can get it :)
<holstein> good luck
<alessio_alex> Hello
<alessio_alex> I have set my bottom panels to auto-hide
<alessio_alex> But now I want them to "always show"
<alessio_alex> I don't remember where to change this
<alessio_alex> Help?
<holstein> alessio_alex: right click
<alessio_alex> right click and.... ?
<alessio_alex> That's the first thing I've tried
<holstein> lol
<alessio_alex> ?
<holstein> alessio_alex: make sure you are right clicking on the panel
<holstein> and not a bar
<holstein> or applet
<holstein> just the panel
<holstein> you should see 'add to panel'
<holstein> under that
<holstein> 'properties'
<holstein> there
<holstein> you should see a box for 'unhide'
<alessio_alex> Preferences | Help | About | Remove from panel | Lock to panel
<holstein> you would have placed an X in that box
<holstein> you would want to uncheck that box
<holstein> alessio_alex: right
<holstein> you are not clicking on the panel
<holstein> thats what you are being asked
<holstein> 'remove from panel'
<holstein> you are clicking on something you have added to the panel
<holstein> *common error
<holstein> its challening to *not* click on the window list applet
<alessio_alex> thanks
<alessio_alex> such a stupid fucking thing
<holstein> alessio_alex: nah
<holstein> its cool :)
<alessio_alex> almost everywhere you click you get that menu I've told you
<alessio_alex> :)
<alessio_alex> thank you
<alessio_alex> It seems I have to restart now or something
<holstein> for?
<holstein> the autohide?
<alessio_alex> I just see a part of the panel always
<holstein> you shouldnt
<alessio_alex> it's like a centered div
<alessio_alex> it's not full width
<holstein> thats a check box too
<alessio_alex> ah
<alessio_alex> right
<holstein> 'expand'
<alessio_alex> Expand
<alessio_alex> thanks..
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Hi I'm back. I've got the ndisgtk.deb file on a CD. How do I load it onto Ubuntu please?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: you just install it
<holstein> just click on it
<holstein> and the package installer will start
<holstein> and comlain about what all dependancies you will soon get sad about needing to move to that machine via CD as well :)
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I'm getting a message now which says Dependancy is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<eiriksvin> hello, how do i put that launcher bar at the bottom of the screen with Natty?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: thats not good
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: maybe its the version on ndisgtk you DL'd
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: it would be SO much easier
<holstein> to literally carry every piece of your hardware
<holstein> to any othter house
<holstein> with a network cable
<holstein> than to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> you can do it
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: what machine are you connecting with now?
<holstein> can you share its internet connection?
<holstein> eiriksvin: that launcher bar?
<holstein> the dock thingy?
<holstein> on the left side?
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-unity-launcher-wont-be-moveable/
<holstein> that was my understanding as well ^
<holstein> maybe theres already a wishlist bug
<eiriksvin> grr
<eiriksvin> heh
<holstein> well, im assuming its open source
<eiriksvin> even with the smaller icons its still a friggin monstrosity, can i set up the classic look on Natty?
<holstein> so you can in theory go and re-write it to fit your needs
<holstein> the answer is always yes :)
<holstein> eiriksvin: you can log into the older gnome2 kinda thing
<holstein> classic desktop mode
<eiriksvin> almost all of it is open, but idk how to program in anything but old school html
<eiriksvin> heh
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. If you can give me a while I am going to try to connect via a cable
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: that would be worth the effort i say :)
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Bingo! I have an internet connection
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: good for you
<holstein> i would restart
<holstein> see if anything automagically happens
<holstein> popups about proprietary drivers*
<holstein> if not
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> and you'll see a windows drivers menu item
<holstein> over in system somewhere
<holstein> you can point that to the .inf you have and see if all is well :)
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Many thanks. Just re-booting and then I will see what happens
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Although nothing happened at first, I put the CD on which I had loaded the ndisgtk file and that seems to have loaded. Can I now get my wireless card to work?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: well
<holstein> lets re-discuss the options
<holstein> after the restart*
<holstein> and that didnt work
<holstein> DONT use that CD
<holstein> at all...
<holstein> just open a terminal
<holstein> and type
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> then, that will prompt you to install that package
<holstein> and the dependancies that we were struggling with
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> after that is done
<holstein> in the menu
<holstein> under system somewhere
<holstein> you will see
<holstein> 'windows drivers'
<holstein> and there you can point ndiswrapper to the .inf file you have
<holstein> *which is the wireless driver for your device
<holstein> *for windows
<holstein> *that ubuntu is going to utilize with the help of ndiswrapper
<holstein> and the gui front end ndisgtk
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I might have a problem then. When I first did the apt-get it said E: Unable to locate package ndisgtk so I did it again with the downloaded Cd in and it did load it. Have I done it all wrong?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you're probably not acutally online
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<holstein> if that returns a short error message
<holstein> then, you are sadly not online
<holstein> :/
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. That has worked ok
<holstein> OK
<holstein> try opening your package manager then
<holstein> OR however you install software
<holstein> and search for ndis
<holstein> you want that GTK package
<holstein> thats the GUI
<holstein> ndisgtk
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I ran apt-get install ndisgtk in a terminal and it said that ndisgtk is already the newest version
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: good
<holstein> SO
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> ndisgtk
<holstein> and point to that windows driver
<sebsebseb> Oh yeah I forgot to join this channel earlier!
<Daniel0108> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Daniel0108: hi
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. It says Root or sudo privileges required
<coalwater> do sudo then ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> sudo ndisgtk
<holstein> its in the menu
<holstein> somewhere too
<holstein> in system
<holstein> if you preffer
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Ok it asked to install a new driver which I have found on the wireless card CD
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: right
<holstein> the .inf you mentioned earlier
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I don't know if this will mean anything to you but I left the terminal open and when I tried to set uo a wireless connection a lot of warning messages came up saying Gtk Warning **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with a non-zer page size is deprecated
<holstein> probably OK
<holstein> just finish setting up ndiswrapper
<holstein> and then close ndisgtk
<holstein> and then you should get back to a prompt
<holstein> at which you can type exit
<holstein> or close that terminal
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> and see if you hav wifi :)
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I don't seem to be setting up ndiswrapper at all
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: well, it wont do anything
<holstein> it'll just make the wifi card work
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. I still don't have wifi and I can't leave agreat long cable draped across the room
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> it'll be faster and more relaible
<holstein> but anyways
<MrsHillBilly> I have a window opened called update manager so I have clicked install
<holstein> you can just start trying different windows drivers
<holstein> for that device
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: thats a good idea too
<holstein> upgrade while plugged in
<holstein> and try the windows driver again*
<holstein> that'll take a long time though
<holstein> the upgrad
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Is it possible I could find a driver for Ubuntu online?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> you cant do anything
<holstein> and shouldnt
<holstein> til the upgrade is completed
<MrsHillBilly> Ok. Many thanks for your patience and help. I'll leave the upgrades running and have little play around and see what I can find
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ^ read that while you wait
<holstein> thats relavant
<MrsHillBilly> Many thanks
<holstein> looks like sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter might work for you
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Just before I go. Is it possible to install proprietary software (such as Real Player) on Ubuntu as I use it a lot to burn CD's
<holstein> you use realplayer to burn CD's?
<MrsHillBilly> Yep. Does that make me old £åügHîñg Øüt £öüÐ
<holstein> you can try using whatever windows software you want with wine
<holstein> chck out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<holstein> but, realplayer is just awful
<holstein> and i dont even think thats a matter of opinion anymore
<holstein> i think its well documented and proven ;)
<holstein> i just installed the windows version of FF3 in wine
<holstein> and it seems to be working well
<holstein> and agreeing with the website i was trying to use much better
<MrsHillBilly> Ok. Thanks. I will leave tyou in peace now. Thanks again
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: sure, anytime :)
<rokyronnie> is there a way to have a youtube sync in pidgin as it is in yahoo ?
<chaat> if i upgrade to 11.4, is there a path to revert back to 10.10 if i have issues ?
<sebsebseb> chaat: yeah, but only called a clean install
<chaat> bummer
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | chaat
<ubot2> chaat: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> chaat: you can maybe try it out in a web browser already
<sebsebseb> if not soon
<sebsebseb> probably
<chaat> i'm wondering how the upgrade has been going for people ?
<sebsebseb> chaat: for some it's been a slow upgrade, because of the amount of people doing it
<sebsebseb> some like Unity, others don't, and others have mixed feelings about it such as myself
<sebsebseb> and of course you could use other things in it such as Gnome Shell from ppa and such :)
<sebsebseb> !gnome3
<ubot2> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<chaat> i'm running Ubuntu in a VM on a windows Vista 64 host. so i suppose that i could just create another VM and install Ubuntu 11.4
<sebsebseb> chaat: yes you can virtual machine 11.04 and try Unity like that, but you need to do it right, or it won't work, but I can provide a link
<sebsebseb> also I would recommend virtual machineing a few distro's, then picking one you like enough and  put on for real :)
<chaat> i'll probably continue running windows vista 64 as my host until i get another computer.
<sebsebseb> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<sebsebseb> chaat: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<chaat> i'm a mainframe programmer and i have a number of windows specific programs / tools that i use so until i'm confident that they all run in WINE, i need to keep a windows environment available.
<brybot> hey guys. I am running 11.04 live cd on top of a 10.04 installation. The new launch bar on the side is not showing up. Is it because of the underlying installation?
<charlie-tca> brybot: do you have one panel or two
<brybot> two. top and bottom
<charlie-tca> Then you are in classic mode,
<coz_> brybot,  and you nvidia card?
<brybot> ok. is that default? I have nvidia, yes
<charlie-tca> It is because the video card does not support 3d without the hardware driver
<coz_> brybot,   without the nvidia driver installed you wont get Unity
<coz_> brybot,  so no launcher panel
<brybot> ok cool. thanks =)
<brybot> I was thinking about switching from NVIDIA to ATI to do some opencl type stuff. how is the driver support for ATI?
<charlie-tca> On the ATI 9800 I bought to test unity, good
<charlie-tca> Unity works without extra drivers
<coz_> brybot,   well I have only had one ati card,, the advantage is the driver is open source now... however i always go nvidia,, but it is up to you and  your needs I suppose
<brybot> why do you always go nvidia?
<brybot> can I enable the nvidia driver while running the livecd?
<coz_> brybot,  I prefer nvidia,,  intel would take second place
<coz_> brybot,   mm  I dont know about that,,  I doubt it ,, at least not easity since the system has to be restarted to enable nvidia kernel module..
<brybot> ah. i cant even find where I enable it.
<coz_> brybot,  that would be under system/administration. additional drivers
<coz_> brybot,  or from alt+f2  or terminal    jockey-gtl
<coz_> no
<coz_> jockey-gtk
<brybot> It says no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<coz_> brybot,  and it doesnt give any choices for drivers?
<charlie-tca> right, you can't enable it on the live cd, as far as I know, unless you use persistent usb drive
<brybot> correct. its just blank
<coz_> brybot,  then there's your answer :)
<brybot> ok. makes sense
<charlie-tca> What nvidia driver do you normally use?
<coz_> brybot,  which nvidia card do you have?
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> coz_: they say great minds ...
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> I'm going away again.
<coz_> brybot,  if you dont know,,,  in terminal       lspci | grep -i vga
<brybot> nvidia geforce 9500 gt
<coz_>  brybot  ok that should be more than adequate to run Unity
<brybot> but I may upgrade to an ATI card to do lots of computation. the ATI is faster
<brybot> i just want to make sure im not going to have driver trouble if I make the switch
<holstein> how about unity-2d
<coz_> brybot,  ok  then  wait to install or  if you install natty now with nvidia,, make sure you remove the nvidia driver from jockey-gtk before switching cards
<coz_> unity 2d needs to be installed though
<brybot> ok.
<brybot> unity 3d comes default, but you have to install 2d?
<holstein> thats my understanding
<coz_> brybot,   yes  unity-2d is a seprate installe
<holstein> whats the package name
<holstein> unity-2d?
<coz_> holstein,   unity-2d   yes ..
<coz_> holstein,  open synaptic package manager
<holstein> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<coz_> holstein,  hit Search  type in     unity 2d
<holstein> coz_: i dont have 11.04 :)
<holstein> well, i do
<holstein> i have a test install
<holstein> but im not using it
<coz_> holstein,  ah I see
<holstein> i was just suggesting that to brybot :)
<coz_> holstein,  oh he is on livecd
<brybot> ok im trying it out
<holstein> i bet you can install unity-2d
<holstein> and logout and back in
<holstein> from the live CD
<brybot> ok
<holstein> i guess it depends on the size of unity-2d
<brybot> so 32 bit was recommended, but I went with 64. any thoughts on that?
<brybot> the package DL is 4 MB
<holstein> i use 64bit on a production machine
<holstein> but, my netbook
<holstein> and other laptops
<holstein> those are just 32's
<brybot> im on a desktop here
<brybot> what do you consider a production machine?
<holstein> doesnt matter so much anymore really
<holstein> brybot: the machine i produce work on
<holstein> audio
<holstein> not so much the type
<holstein> the application
<holstein> i went with 64bit on it
<coz_> brybot,  any machine that you work with consitently on specific jobs...coding,, audio.. graphics etc  I would consider  production machines
<holstein> because i didnt really care about flash or anything like that
<holstein> but, even flash is fine now*
<holstein> brybot: i think i would try a 32bit live disc
<holstein> just in case theres something funky with 64bit and your graphics card
<holstein> but thats very unlikely
<holstein> brybot: you used to get 3d out of the box?
<brybot> ah. well, I use my desktop for mostly fun purposes.
<coz_> not with nvidia onboard
<brybot> i believe i would have to install the drivers
<coz_> brybot,   ok  well fun can be productive also :)
<holstein> brybot: how was it last time you installed?
<brybot> true. but I typically use my desktop for surfing the web and emails.
<holstein> did you need to install proprietary drivers?
<holstein> did you have 3d?
<brybot> i installed a year ago with 10.04. i am pretty sure I had to use proprietary drivers. but I didnt use 3d. just kept it standard
<holstein> brybot: those are important details
<holstein> if you still have that install
<holstein> i would look
<holstein> and see if you *can* enable 3d
<holstein> and if so
<holstein> what driver you are using
<holstein> thats what you'll need to do here
<holstein> with 11.04
<holstein> to get 3d unity working
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you'll need to run 2d unity or the old gnome
<brybot> ok
<brybot> if I was told to "compile abc from the source" how would I do that?
<coz_> brybot,  do you have any experience compiling an appliction?
<brybot> only in a software development program
<coz_> brybot,  mm  well.. when you download the source for that application,, extract the package,, lookside  for  a  README  or INSTALL  file
<coz_> brybot,   generally one or the other s hould guide you in the proper commands to use from the terminal in compiling it
<coz_> brybot,   it may also tell you which dependencies are required  which means you would have to install those before compiling
<coz_> brybot,  typcial compile commands  are   1  ./configure
<coz_> 2 make
<coz_> 3  sudo make install
<brybot> i have used the make command, but not known what I was doing
<coz_> ./configure
<coz_> make
<coz_> sudo make install
<brybot> only following directions online
<coz_> didnt want you to get confused by the numbers there
<brybot> this is what I was told to do "You need to compile py-opencl and py-json from source, the package in ubuntu uses the nvidia drivers. And you can download the ati stream sdk from a post in the ATI forums."
<coz_> brybot,  ok
<coz_> well good luck on that...
<coz_> I have to break here
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-29
<johnny77> When I log into XFCE, nautilus is loaded. Can someone help me figure out why?
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> johnny77: did you get the metapackage ?
<holstein> xubuntu-desktop or whatever
<holstein> either way, check in the startup sessions or whatever its called
<holstein> you might have to try #xubuntu
<johnny77> holstein: no, I think I just installed XFCE.
<holstein> i forget what those settings are
<bin1010> howdy all
<bin1010> I am trying to play with Ruby on rails
<bin1010> my bundle install seems to fail for all gems that need native interface....what gives?  I am on ubuntu 10.10 32bit with ruby-all installed ruby 1.9.2 via rvm, rails 3.0.5, and gems 1.7.2
<bin1010> currently I get Could not find RedCloth-4.2.7 in any of the sources
<holstein> i had a fried do a presentation at our local LUG on ruby on rails
<bin1010> but if i comment out in Gemfile, I get Could not find SystemTimer in any of the sources
<bin1010> and if I comment that out, i get another one
<holstein> bin1010: where are you getting ruby?
<bin1010> so it seems to be the ones that are compiled to native....but I have the ruby-all package installed
<holstein> is this fromt he repos?
<bin1010> originally yes, then i was told to use rvm
<holstein> bin1010: how did the one from the repos work?
<holstein> usually with buntu, i try and get PPA's when possible
<bin1010> it didn't work with rails 3.0....
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> the guy in my LUG actually did the presentation on a mac
<bin1010> it said it needed a version of ruby slightly > than repos ruby
<holstein> he's not on the IRC anyways...
<bin1010> I could try ppa, I guess
<holstein> it wouldnt hurt*
<bin1010> ppa for ruby-all
<holstein> they make fun of you in #rubyonrails?
<holstein> or is it just dead?
<bin1010> very dead....
<bin1010> and they are very elite
<bin1010> remind me of perl IRC
<bin1010> LOL
<holstein> http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/How-to-install-Rails-3.0-and-Ruby-1.9.2-on-Ubuntu
<holstein> ^ does that look like what you did?
<bin1010> pretty close, yeah
<holstein> i would say, try and get your error messages over in a pastebin
<holstein> and...
<holstein> maybe one of the -dev channels?
<bin1010> gotcha
<bin1010> I will try that
<holstein> not really sure where to send you
<bin1010> no worries bud
<holstein> bin1010: mabye your loco team?
<bin1010> don't have one...trying to be first to learn
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bin1010> some fun its been so far...... LOL!
<holstein> that presentation made ruby seem very nice
<bin1010> wow that is new
<holstein> i didnt get to do any of it on my own
<holstein> there were linux ruby guys there
<holstein> and apparently, theres a local ruby meeting
<bin1010> that is cool
<bin1010> thought you meant local company....LOL
<holstein> yeah, loco team
<holstein> mine is #ubuntu-us-nc
<bin1010> mine is #ubuntu-us-tx
<holstein> hey, i bet that one is active
<holstein> just because of the size :)
<holstein> more quare footage per loco
<bin1010> 11 including log and channel
<bin1010> :)
<holstein> thats not bad
<holstein> theres usually around 10 in mine
<helpme> can someone help me?
<helpme> my audio and sometimes in video on 10.10 stutters
<eiriksvin> yay, guess who finnaly has his own ubuntu working online!
<nit-wit> you... you... you do.........
<eiriksvin> weee
<eiriksvin> there had to restart xchat... setings update
<eiriksvin> question is it ok to install the missing plugins for pandora.com?
<eiriksvin> is it cool to download the Adobe Flash plugin from the Ubuntu Software center?
<nit-wit>   eiriksvin have you installed the restricted extras
<eiriksvin> uh no
<eiriksvin> i just want to listen to pandora.com
<eiriksvin> my ubuntu is fresh, and im a noob for the most part
<bioterror> !cli | eiriksvin
<ubot2> eiriksvin: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bioterror> eiriksvin, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eiriksvin> um, whats that do?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<eiriksvin> looking now
<eiriksvin> awesome, how do i do that for 10.10?
<eiriksvin> use the sudo?
<bioterror> yes
<eiriksvin> thanx!
<eiriksvin> will that all work for amd64?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bioterror> those two commands
<bioterror> !apt-get | eiriksvin
<ubot2> eiriksvin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<eiriksvin> oh sweet
<eiriksvin> should i have done the update first?
<eiriksvin> cus its to late now
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it would be good, but doesnt really matter
<eiriksvin> would that give me 11.04?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> if you want to upgrade your 10.10 to 11.04, you have to say: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<eiriksvin> brb
<geekboy> what happened to startup applications in 11.04?
<halpbatman> hey guys I removed my linux partition and now I get "error: no such partition" how do I restore windows 7 bootloader?
<coalwater_away> theres a whole article about that on the forums try looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<halpbatman> coalwater: I've been reading.. and they require windows dvd, access to internets on the problem computer I have none..
<coalwater> no no, u can fix it with a linux live cd
<coalwater> and internet ..
<halpbatman> yeah interwebs which I doesn't have on that machine cause the wireless card isn't supported from the live cd
<coalwater> does this help halpbatman  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359802&highlight=restoring+windows+bootloader
<halpbatman> I saw that one too
<halpbatman> didn't work
<halpbatman> says
<halpbatman> makeactive
<halpbatman> isn't a command
<coalwater> do u have like a usb thumb drive or any similar way to move files?
<halpbatman> yeah im looking for one
<halpbatman> i think i found a solution
<halpbatman> brb
<coalwater> u could download this lilo thing, i used it before
<halpbatman> im downloading syslinux
<coalwater> and move it's deb to the live cd on the bad computer
<eiriksvin> bioterror> i got all of that, but how do i accept the agreement... where it says <OK> at the bottom of the screen
<bioterror> with tabkey
<bioterror> ofcourse ;D
<eiriksvin> doh!
<eiriksvin> thanx:)
<eiriksvin> do i need wine to run any of that?
<bioterror> no?
<eiriksvin> ok.. just asking cus i saw it installing a bunch of .exe files
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> it just installed fonts
<bioterror> :D
<halpbatman> coalwater: when i try to install lilo it says dependency is not satisfiable
<eiriksvin> ok
<eiriksvin> does this mean its done?
<eiriksvin> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<eiriksvin> eiriksvin@ubuntu:~$
<eiriksvin> where i can do stuff at the prompt now?
<bioterror> ?
<eiriksvin> its at the prompt where i can do stuff like: eiriksvin@ubuntu:~$  lsusb
<eiriksvin> if i wanted to
<eiriksvin> i just want to know if its ok to close the terminal yet
<bioterror> yes it is
<bioterror> you can press ctrl+d
<bioterror> ;)
<eiriksvin> thanx
<eiriksvin> imma noob, cant u tell
<eiriksvin> heh
<Blakviper> ne1, i've just downloaded ubuntu, and installed it into my usb drive, it won't boot from there, so I try installing wubi, but it won't install it, it gives me an error message
<Blakviper> Exception processing message c0000013 parameters 75b1bf7c ....
<Blakviper> nevermind, found a way around it.
<kristian_> my flash crashes whenever I've seen a few vids, what to do?
<kristian_> this is lubuntu 10.10... flash seems to be newest version
<bioterror> test with another browser
<coalwater> can any body tell me the swap line in the /etc/fstab because apparently mine doesn't work
<bioterror> UUID=bfe9db7b-bab3-4d2c-a489-31505cf4f9c8 swap swap defaults 0 0
<bioterror> I have that kind
<coalwater> do i need to put the uuid, cant i say like a path /dev/sda[number] ?
<bioterror> UUID = future
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> but sure you can say your desired device
<coalwater> what do u mean = future, is that a new fstab format they did ?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it just works better than the devices
<bioterror> if you will notice it if you have to play with disks :D
<bioterror> (PATA & SATA disks ;)
<coalwater> i've restarted and i hope it works
<coalwater> o look, a nice and working new swap lol
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<aztek> hai duanedesign..
<aztek> how are you?
<rokyronnie> some help with ALSA ?
<coz_> rokyronnie,   well I am not exactly an expert with alsa,, but,, what s the issue?
<rokyronnie> when a song it's changing in audacious my subwoofer sound goes down
<rokyronnie> I need to change on something different and then go back to ALSA surround 5.1 output to have signal in subwoofer again
<coz_> rokyronnie,  ooo,,, that one sounds like a issue the people in  the #alsa  or #pulseaudio channels should address
<rokyronnie> oh well, thank you :)
<coz_> rokyronnie,   its a setting I am sure  but your best bet would be to join both of those channels
<coz_> rokyronnie,   I doubt it is an Ubuntu specific issue
<rokyronnie> can you give me a good ppa for gyachi?
<coz_> rokyronnie,  are you on ubuntu 10.10  or 11.04
<rokyronnie> 11.04
<coz_> rokyronnie, ok let me check ,, hold on
<coz_> rokyronnie,    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<rokyronnie> coz_: thank you
<coz_> no problem
<johnny77> I just installed 11.04 and now I think something is messed up. I have two options for Ubuntu: Ubuntu & Ubuntu Classic. Ubuntu Classic is like 10.10. But Ubuntu only loads the desktop, no panels no menu. Is this right?
<Guest73628> hi all! any idea how can i make my laptop keyboard backlight work properly?
<charlie-tca> joy
<Guest73628> or at least how do i turn it of so to save battery
<charlie-tca> johnny77: no, that is wrong
<nlsthzn> johnny77: do you have a bar at the top and a bar at the left?
<coz_> Guest15712,  no that is not right
<charlie-tca> classic should have top and bottom panels, unity has top and left
<coz_> Guest15712,  it should look like classic gnome
<johnny77> I do not have any bars when I log into Ubuntu.
<coz_> charlie-tca,  cook you are here :)   I am on way too many support channels :)
<charlie-tca> I am going hide again :-)
<charlie-tca> johnny77: in classic you get no panels?
<johnny77> charlie-tca: If I log into Ubuntu classic it looks how I had it set up in 10.10. If I log into Ubuntu I get no panels
<charlie-tca> Okay, unity is not starting. What video card do you have?
<johnny77> not sure.
<charlie-tca> That usually means go to classic, go to additional drivers, install the driver
<johnny77> Some funny things are happening in classic too. I can't minimize windows.
<johnny77> I'm not sure a window manager is being loaded with classic.
<coz_> johnny77,   did you choose classic with or without effects?
<johnny77> coz_: with
<coz_> johnny77,  charlie-tca  knows his stuff,, I would listen to him :)
<mike_1> hi all!
<johnny77> be back in a couple minutes
<rokyronnie> hello again, I've tried gyachi but honestly I don't like it.so my question is.. can I do something in pidgin for "photo sharing" ?
 * charlie-tca seems to have tested too much. He should not know much about unity
<johnny77> I'm back. I'm in XFCE session because gnome is all messed up.
<coz_> oh!!
<johnny77> At the login If I chose Ubuntu no panels are loaded. If I choose Ubuntu classic the panels are loaded, but it appears no Window Manager is.
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: you are using fspot or pidgin?
<rokyronnie> pidgin
<rokyronnie> what is fspot?
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: sorry I got confused
 * nlsthzn was also confused
<duanedesign> which is not harrd
<duanedesign> :)
<MrChrisDruif> fspot is the image editor if I'm not mistaken
<duanedesign> We were talking about photos so i was thinking fspot/shotwell
<rokyronnie> oh well :)
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: anyway to your question
<rokyronnie> yes :D
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: you should be able to add an instant messaging account that supports file transfers and picture sharing, like AIM, Yahoo, MSN or gTalk
<rokyronnie> I've an yahoo account and it works
<rokyronnie> but I can't figure out how to do photo sharing
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: then you should be able to open a chat with someone then drag and drop a picture from Nautilus to the chat window
<rokyronnie> in gyachi it works very well but I really really really don't like it :|
<rokyronnie> yes
<rokyronnie>  am
<rokyronnie> and it ask me for sending it or put it as my avatar or something like that
<rokyronnie> but theres nothing about photo sharing
<duanedesign> that is it. To share it with the person you select send
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: are you wanting to create a public URL for a photo?
<rokyronnie> no.just photo sharing like it is in yahoo
<rokyronnie> I discovered something, the Send To button it's not accesible
<rokyronnie> I can't press it
<rokyronnie> I can't do audio or video call to
<rokyronnie> is my version old ?  2.7.11
<johnny77> Is there anyway I can go back to 10.10!?!?!
<holstein> johnny77: sure, but you wont like it :/
<rokyronnie> why do you want to go back to 10.10?
<johnny77> 11.04 has fucked my system up.
<holstein> rokyronnie: photosharing?
<rokyronnie> yes
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox/
<holstein> i use dropbox
<holstein> shares whatever i want
<holstein> with other dropbox users, or non-users
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: i think that is the most recent version of pidgin
<rokyronnie> hmm that's not what I want, I don't even know 1 person who use this :))
<holstein> rokyronnie: uses what?
<rokyronnie> but thanks for advice :)
<holstein> dropbox?
<rokyronnie> dropbox
<holstein> thats what i am implying
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: are you wanting album sharing like flikr or picassa?
<holstein> the other user doesnt need to use it
<rokyronnie> oh no
<holstein> theres a video
<holstein> you get a public link
<holstein> and drop it to whoever
<holstein> where ever
<rokyronnie> yahoo photo sharing
<holstein> and they DL it
<holstein> and it can be whatever kind of file
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<rokyronnie> yahyydfasthat's what I want
<rokyronnie> http://www.altafsayani.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/yahoo-9_flickrphotoshare.png
<rokyronnie> something like that
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> ^ for example
<holstein> tdn: maybe try the other driver
<holstein> did you find a bug report about it?
<rokyronnie> yeah I know... if we taken like this, I can upload my pictures on a hundred of websites, but all I want is to show tham directly in my messeanger window as you can do it on yahoo
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can link a dropbox link
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: so the feature in pidgin is what you want it is just not working?
<holstein> where ever
<holstein> and you dont upload it online
<holstein> you just put it in a directory on your machine
<holstein> and the rest is quite seemless
<holstein> but, im not trying to sell you anything
<holstein> its just one of my favorite pieces of software
<holstein> that has made life easier
<duanedesign> you can get public URLs from Ubuntu One as well
<holstein> YEAH
<holstein> thats true
<holstein> ubuntuone might be working well now
<holstein> i got in dropbox before ubuntuone really hit
<duanedesign> holstein: yeah the first release of U1 was pretty rough. the Natty version is much better
<duanedesign> rokyronnie: i read a user say "Sometimes the options to insert an image from the "Conversation" menu or the "Insert" menu are greyed out. That does not mean you cannot send an image. The drag-and-drop option still works."
<MournsForTrees> Hello. Can anyone recommend a good program to monitor hardware temperature?
<holstein> MournsForTrees: are you in 11.04?
<holstein> unity?
<rokyronnie> yeah I know sending imeage works :P, but what I wanted it's something different
<MournsForTrees> Not yet. 10.10. Will update soon, but I had a problem with overheating I think was solved, except I can't know in Ubuntu.
<MournsForTrees> Something like the applet that shows memory/processor usage would be great...
<MournsForTrees> Otherwise, any program. Like the Windows program SpeedFan, that'd be better yet.
<coalwater> u can put the system monitor on ur top panel
<holstein> MournsForTrees: its fine to stay where you are
<holstein> i just wanted to point you to the proper applet
<coalwater> it doesnt say heat though
<MournsForTrees> I have the system monitor already. I can't go back to not having it. It's too useful!
<rokyronnie> something like speedfan I want too :D
<holstein> you cant tell the sytem monitot to show CPU temp?
<duanedesign> acpi -t
<MournsForTrees> I will update after a few days, just in case sudden errors appear. So a Gnome program would be great.
<duanedesign> ^^that command will show the CPU Temp
<MournsForTrees> Great. Thanks. That's a start. Is there also a program to check the HDDs and GPU?
<MournsForTrees> I was days locked out of my Ubuntu, forced to dual boot, as everything collapsed if I tried to use it. Windows wasn't much better, though.
<MournsForTrees> duanedesign: I just tried that command, but nothing happened!
<rokyronnie> acpi -t?
<duanedesign> MournsForTrees: ahh, i guess acpi is in Universe now. You will have to install it.  sudo apt-get install acpi
<MournsForTrees> I did install it.
<rokyronnie> I installed but nothing happens with acpi -t
<MournsForTrees> Well, acpi alone returns this: "No support for device type: power_supply"
<MournsForTrees> I can get temp stats in Windows, so it can't be the hardware, right?
<duanedesign> try:  acpi -V
<duanedesign> capital V. that shows everything
<duanedesign> their is an app called xsensors
<rokyronnie> with graphical interface?
<duanedesign> yes
<MournsForTrees> It returns the same text twice, then Cooling 0: processor 0 or 3. then another one that says cooling 1 and the same text. what's that?
<duanedesign> cooling is the fan
<MournsForTrees> *sorry, it was "0 of 3"
<MournsForTrees> I see.
<duanedesign> I also use  lm-sensors
<MournsForTrees> Also, I *think* I heard someone tell me of a program called hlm-sensor or something similar, supposedly for linux, is that a real thing?
<rokyronnie> uh thank you, xsensors looks pretty good
<rokyronnie> ok but... in speedfan I used to take down my CPU FAN with 50%, can I do this here?
<antiphysicist> hi, I can't get eclipse-pydev working, I install eclipse then install pydev from inside eclipse, it comes up as installed but no tab appears for it, if I try to install pydev from the terminal I do it wrong somehow because I get "package not found"
<holstein> antiphysicist: is it python-dev - Header files and a static library for Python (default) ?
<antiphysicist> holstein: sorry I'm not sure I understand your question, I am trying to install an extension(?) for eclipse which is specifically for python, sorry for my ignorance
<holstein> antiphysicist: no, im just looking for that package name - pydev
<holstein> im not sure what you are looking for
<holstein> but, python-dev is all i found
<duanedesign> MrChrisDruif: rokyronnie this wiki page might be usefull:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<holstein> i have zero experience with eclipse other than reading a man page briefly
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<holstein> MournsForTrees: ^^
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> thanks holstein
<holstein> tab-complete fail :)
<MournsForTrees> Great!
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't mind duanedesign, I'll check it out :)
<MournsForTrees> Thanks. I'll check it now.
<duanedesign> i would avoid ksensors unless you are on Natty or KDE. It will take the QT libraries. Which is not a big deal really, they are not that big
<MournsForTrees> Great! Now xsensors displays more information.
<MournsForTrees> so, everything is around 38C
<MournsForTrees> It's better than when it was over 50 or 60C. Now is there a reason some text appears in green and some in red in xsensors?
<juzzy__> hey, ive updated to 11.04 - how may I place a my old weather widget dock thing onto the upper bar again??
<holstein> juzzy__: you must move forward
<holstein> try checking for weather applets in unity :)
<holstein> OR, you can go back to gnome
<holstein> classic desktop*
<holstein> AFAIK those are your options
<MrsHillBilly> holstein
<MrsHillBilly> Anyone help me with a printer please?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: you should just be able to plug it in
<holstein> while you are online
<holstein> what happens?
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. When I try to print a document it just says processing but nothing else happens
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: try forcing another driver
<holstein> either a version up or down
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: did it print a test page?
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. No test page. How do I force another driver?
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: sorry, i got busy
<holstein> i'll bbl though :)
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<tdn> holstein, which other drivers are there? I see no other. How do I get more drivers?
<rokyronnie> can someone told me a good archive tool ?
<rokyronnie> something like "right click-->archive" would be great
<aetaric> does anyone know how to get the NVidia drivers to activate?
<coalwater> there's already 'compress'
<coalwater> rokyronnie: ^
<rokyronnie> oops, my mistake, yeah, there is something :))
<aetaric> does anyone know how to get the NVidia drivers to activate? i've installed them but i still can't use unity
<rokyronnie> system-administrations-aditional drivers
<rokyronnie> click on the newest version and then click activate
<rokyronnie> after that, you'll need to restart the machine
<holstein> aetaric: you might not get 3d with it
<Mjiig> hello, trying to do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" and every time i run it i get a 403 error when it tries to down load 2 particular packages
<holstein> tdn: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx see if thats relavant
<aetaric> 'this driver is activated but not currently in use'
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: you should be able to go into the add printer wizard
<holstein> and force an differnet driver
<holstein> but, i only have experience with 10.04 and printing :)
<Mjiig> xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-750dpi
<holstein> i would assume its similar though
<holstein> aetaric: did you restart?
<aetaric> holstein, yes
<holstein> aetaric: nvidia?
<aetaric> holstein, yes
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> see if that helps*
<MrsHillBilly> holstein. Thanks but I re-booted with the printer switched off, the switched the printer on and all is ok.
<holstein> MrsHillBilly: COOL :)
<Froq> hello
<Froq> I am new here....
<Froq> Anyone else in here?!?!?!
<charlie-tca> yes
<holstein> lol
<Froq> charlie-tca: are you a beginner too?
<Froq> this room is so much quieter than the man room.
<charlie-tca> not really a beginner.
<Froq> oo.
<charlie-tca> this is a support channel, we use #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic
<Froq> charlie-tca: oo I wanna go there then, don't I? THANKS
<holstein> if your new, its actually a good practice to join a channel
<holstein> and run the command /topic
<holstein> and check out the guidelines :)
<Froq> holstein: thanks.
<vheg> hi there.
<rokyronnie> hi
<tdn> holstein, ok
<tdn> thanks
<rokyronnie> can someone help me ? I try to compile something but i'm pretty newbie with this
<bioterror> ./configure
<bioterror> make
<rokyronnie> yes, but when I wite make
<rokyronnie> it sais
<bioterror> checkinstall
<rokyronnie> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> what are you trying to compile+
<bioterror> ?
<rokyronnie> it's a pool game
<bioterror> url to tar.gz
<rokyronnie> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ballsmacker/ballsmacker-1.0.0.tar.gz?use_mirror=kent
<bioterror> configures
<bioterror> and makes works
<rokyronnie> hmm
<rokyronnie> hm, there was a link when you can paste text and that I can give you a link, if you give that website to me I'll post there all I did, I mean ./compile and make to see what it's wrong
<coz_> rokyronnie,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rokyronnie> good
<rokyronnie> http://pastebin.com/bxHFVVsF
<rokyronnie> this is it
<bioterror> you're missing glib
<rokyronnie> what's that ? :D
<bioterror> you need glib-dev packes
<rokyronnie> ok :)
<bioterror> glib-2.0-dev or something
<bioterror> you should read what it outputs to you ;)
<rokyronnie> oh yeah, now I see :D
<bioterror> now ballsmacker is uninstalled
<rokyronnie> thanks :P
<bioterror> wasnt that nice ;)
<coz_> :)
<rokyronnie> did you know a better pool game for linux? I tried virtual pool 3 for some hours, but it won't work anyhow with wine
<charlie-tca> foobilliards?
<coz_> rokyronnie,   which one do you have> billardgl is nice
<bioterror> http://www.happypenguin.org/list?search=pool
<rokyronnie> oh I know that one but I can't say I like it
<coz_> ah ok
<rokyronnie> virtual pool 3 is awesome but I can't get it to work wit wine :(
<bioterror> billiards looks good
<bioterror> has even multiplayer
<coz_> rokyronnie,  look for an application named   lutris,,, not in the repository
<rokyronnie> hmm thanks for that link bioterror :D
<rokyronnie> there are some games
<rokyronnie> what's lutris?
<bioterror> you can even have .debs from their site
<bioterror> no need to compile
<coz_> lutris is a game thingie  I havent used it but looked at it on youtube,,,
<coz_> be right back logging into unity
<rokyronnie> lutris looks interesting
<coz_> rokyronnie,  it does yes,,, but not sure what advantage it may have,, I have not tested or worked with it
<rokyronnie> I try now to install with, but it says I must have a newer version of python ( >2.7 ) . Ok, newbie question, what's python ? it's not the first time when I hear about it but I don't know what it is :D
<charlie-tca> python is a programming language
<rokyronnie> oh, ok :)
<charlie-tca> !info python
<charlie-tca> You can use      sudo apt-get install python
<charlie-tca> to install it
<charlie-tca> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<charlie-tca> rokyronnie: Ubuntu 11.04 has python 2.7.1
<rokyronnie> hmm, but when I try to insall lutris it says : "Dependency is not satisfiable: python (< 2.7)"
<rokyronnie> but I installed a few versions
<coalwater> try typing python --version
<coz_> there may be a .deb package somewhere on line hold on
<rokyronnie> python 2.7.1+
<coz_> rokyronnie,  go here   http://putokaz.wordpress.com/2011/04/03/lutris-a-multi-platform-game-installer-for-linux/  and scroll down  under "Installation"  there is a link for the deb package
<coz_> rokyronnie,  again ,, I have not  tested or tried this app
<rokyronnie> I download it but it says the same error
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> rokyronnie,  let me try here hold on
<rokyronnie> oke
<coz_> rokyronnie,  yep errors and a sudo apt-get install -f  only removes the lutris package
<coz_> rokyronnie,  apparenlty it cannot be installed onto natty,,, I havent tried maverick
<tdn> I would like the default permission of files created inside my homedir to be 0600 or 0640 and dirs to be 0700 or 0740. How do I make it so?
<mello> hi, I try to load my music library into clementine from an NTFS partition, though roughly half of the songs are not being imported.. But they are visible in rhythmbox
<holstein> tdn: would you mind to look over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40617
<holstein> its old, but see if its relavant
<holstein> and if not, we can try again :)
<tdn> is umask from /etc/profile honered by X programs?
<holstein> mello: i would probbaly try adding the clementine PPA
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:me-davidsansome/clementine
<holstein> and see if a newer version come in
<holstein> with a fix
<tdn> holstein, also, I do not use bash but zsh
<holstein> tdn: im not sure about umask in that context
<holstein> but i would assume so
<holstein> i would probably want to test it
<holstein> and see it in action one way or the other
<tdn> holstein, the forum thread says to set umask.
<tdn> holstein, to 007
<holstein> tdn: did it work?
<tdn> holstein, nope.
<holstein> :/
<holstein> you might have to find someone in a -devel channel
<tdn> Really. I would think this was a pretty basic task.
<tdn> :(
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can make files of whatever permission
<holstein> but, you want to change the default actions of the OS
<holstein> and im not sure about that
<holstein> since its never came up for me
<mello> holstein: what's the easiest way in clementine to know the total number of songs in library?
<mello> holstein i will try the ppa now..
<tdn> holstein, no, not the default for the OS. Just the default for my user.
<tdn> Is Clementine good?
<tdn> Would you recommend it for someone who liked Amarok 1.4?
<Pringle> hello
<Pringle> I have a little question!
<Pringle> a couple of months ago, i installed in my laptop ubuntu...
<Pringle> ubuntu 10.10
<Pringle> now I see that a new version is out
<Pringle> 11.04...
<Pringle> do I have to install everything again?? :(
<Pringle> why I cannot update it from the internet?
<Pringle> is there any other way tu update my 10.10 to 11.04 without installing everything again?
<Pringle> thanks for a possible answer!
<Pringle> (if anyone read me...)
<Pringle> probably no one is around :(
<Pringle> I will try another channel..........
<tdn> holstein, it appears that it should just be set in .Xsession
<cudif> Pringle: why dont you try the update manager
<Pringle> I try but it doesnt do it
<cudif> its supposed to say new distribution available and offer to upgrade it for you
<Pringle> no, never told me anything like that
<Pringle> i just make the usual updates like before
<Pringle> but the version is still 10.10
<Pringle> i dont know why :(
<tdn> holstein, just not sure how...
<Pringle> why there's this new version now?
<Pringle> people told me it was supposed to get out after summer :(
<Pringle> why so soon?
<Pringle> 10.10 was cute...
<tdn> Pringle, there is a release every six months.
<tdn> Pringle, if you want something more stable, you should try Ubuntu LTS.
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: Longer supported you mean, not necessarily more stable :)
<Pringle> Ubuntu LTS?
<Pringle> never heard of this...
<Pringle> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<Pringle> you mean..that one?
<MrChrisDruif> Pringle: Yup
<Pringle> MrChrisDruif, would you suggest LTS more than the official version on the main site,
<Pringle> for a beginner like me?
<MrChrisDruif> 10.04 was a LTS release, from which the desktop version will be supported for 3 years, instead of the normal 2. The server edition will be supported for 5 years
<MrChrisDruif> ;lts
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<bioterror> killall gedit
<bioterror> did you gedit? ;)
<bioterror> open terminal and give that kill command
<juzzy_> yep, i gave that kill command. but it still doesn't change folders attempting to open in gedit?     has it anything to do with preferred applications?
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> what was the tweak for that
<holstein> Pringle: just run what you got
<holstein> you dont have to upgrade
<mello> holstein i tried ppa, but same result
<holstein> mello: sounds like its broken
<bioterror> juzzy_, .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list check that
<mello> holstein: ryhtymbox 3772 & clementine 2450
<bioterror> juzzy_, ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<mello> holstein: what is broken?
<holstein> mello: clementine*
<mello> hmm
<mello> possibly..
<mello> i'll try exaile lmao
<mello> i want to see if it finds the same amount as rhythmbox
<holstein> i dont do any of that anyways
<holstein> so im not sure
<holstein> i just play what files i want
<holstein> in the player i want
<bioterror> juzzy_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/366963/comments/20
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 366963 in nautilus "nautilus "open with" property no longer available for folders" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<holstein> as needed
<mello> so what player do you use
<mello> just like.. some mediaplayer ?
<holstein> vlc usually
<holstein> or clvc
<mello> it's too hard with a library of 7000 songs
<mello> or for me it is at least
<holstein> yeah?
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, in terms of more infrequent releases, yes. That is -- as I understand it -- what was requested by Pringle.
<holstein> you gotta search and find and play them from somewhere
<holstein> might as well be a file manger*
<holstein> im a musician though
<mello> so am i
<holstein> so i rarely listen to music recreationally
<mello> that might explain
<holstein> still
<holstein> i just go find it
<holstein> and play it
<mello> okay i just don't understand these programs
<mello> exaile gives 2359 rofl
<holstein> right
<mello> sarcasm is sarcasm
<mello> :']
<rokyronnie> rokyronnie: I try to run a game with wine, and it closed down immediately, this is what is says in terminal : http://pastebin.com/fRPNvnqx .Can someone help me?, forgot about the first line
<MrChrisDruif> rokyronnie: I think you'll have better luck in #winehq if I'm not mistaken :)
<MrChrisDruif> They should be the experts about Wine :)
<rokyronnie> uh :D
<rokyronnie> yeah tha channel is good, thank you :)
<Pringle> where are the menus in the new ubuntu?
<Pringle> how can I go to administration updates?
<Pringle> there are no more menus at top..
<Pringle> just simple icons on the left :(
<holstein> you can still update with the teriminal commands
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> but, you should be able to find the update manager
<antiphysicist> what are the drawbacks of not installing the new ubuntu for a beginner curently getting used to 10.10?
<holstein> antiphysicist: none
<Pringle> it took me more than 1 hour to install this...
<antiphysicist> holstein: sorry for earlier if you remember, i had internet connection issues, thanks for the help you tried to give me
<Pringle> but now its completely different...
<holstein> antiphysicist: did it work?
<holstein> i was a little busy then too...
<holstein> a little distracted*
<Pringle> I can't even find the terminal
<holstein> Pringle: ?
<holstein> you can logout
<holstein> and select 'classic desktop'
<holstein> after you click on your name
<holstein> then put your password in
<holstein> and log into the older look and feel i assume you are talking about
<Pringle> when I installed 10.10 at first
<Pringle> I made the autologon
<Pringle> so it never show that window
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, logout
<holstein> and you should see it
<holstein> if not, say wso
<holstein> so*
<Pringle> ok let me try...
<holstein> and we'll go from there :)
<holstein> antiphysicist: you miss out on all the fun ;p
<Pringle> i made the logout
<antiphysicist> holstein: with the new ubuntu and it's revamped interface?
<Pringle> but now in the screen i see only the user
<holstein> antiphysicist: right
<holstein> Pringle: OK
<holstein> let me talk you through it again
<Pringle> there are no voices to choose the classic desktop
<holstein> you click on your name
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> *after* taht
<holstein> that*
<holstein> down at the bottom
<holstein> under 'session'
<holstein> you should see 'classic desktop'
<Pringle> oh yes!!
<Pringle> theere are even other options
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> you pur the password in
<holstein> and continue logging in
<Pringle> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Pringle> finally i can see my old desktop!!
<holstein> right
<Pringle> thanks a lot!
<holstein> BUT, thats going away soon
<holstein> SO, either dont upgrade
<Pringle> ...........they are going to delete the chance to use it??
<holstein> or try and take some time to learn unity or gnome3 or something
<holstein> Pringle: its not getting 'deleted
<holstein> gnome is getting an update
<holstein> so, the desktop as we know it is getting changed
<Pringle> oh i understand...
<holstein> and ubuntu has made unity
<holstein> this release, you can log in using the old gnome
<Pringle> when I installed the new version as an upgrade to the old one (thru updates)
<Pringle> at the end it asked me about grub
<Pringle> if i wanted to keep the old version
<Pringle> or other choices...
<Pringle> what did i have to choose? I choose to keep the old version
<holstein> well, that doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu really
<Pringle> was it a bad idea?
<holstein> thats a grub question
<antiphysicist> grub = something to do with boot?
<holstein> you *should* keep the current one
<holstein> antiphysicist: yeah, the boot manager
<Pringle> hoping they are not going to change
<Pringle> also the boot manager
<holstein> if you say 'give me the maintainers version'
<holstein> then your machine wont boot ;)
<holstein> but, it seems like you chose wisely
<Pringle> I chooose the old version cause I didn't wanna risk not to be able to boot anymore
<holstein> Pringle: if you can
<holstein> come on the irc
<Pringle> cause this system has a dual boot with win
<holstein> or google
<holstein> *before*
<coalwater> how do i generate a diff file from bazaar, any idea ?
<holstein> you randomly choose those options
<holstein> a little bet of education before something like that can really save some time
<holstein> instead of learning the hardway
<holstein> *which i have done many times :)
<Pringle> but holstein, why as years go ahead, they are making things less simple and intuitive?
<Pringle> what was wrong with the old desktop structure..? :(
<holstein> Pringle: well, thats your opinion
<holstein> that ist not simple*
<holstein> and like i said, changes have happended
<holstein> that require something to happen
<Pringle> maybe you are right... :/
<holstein> wait til the switch to wayland
<holstein> which i believe ubuntu will be among the first to change to
<Pringle> brb :(
<Pringle> thanks for the help
<Pringle> take care of u
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-30
<antiphysicist> I have had some eclipse problems, so I am trying to apt-get purge it and reinstall, but I am getting "package eclipse is not installed so cannot be removed", eclipse IS installed it runs under applications or by typing "eclipse" into command line
<holstein> antiphysicist: i thought you compiled it?
<holstein> maybe im remember it wrong
<antiphysicist> holstein: if compiled means downloaded the source and then did something that way, no, I used the built in "ubuntu software centre"
<holstein> antiphysicist: try synaptic
<antiphysicist> holstein: you were probably confused by my continual disconnection
<holstein> see if you see it
<holstein> if not, that is odd
<antiphysicist> holstein: sorry, I'm really very new at this, I found "synaptic package manager" and used the search function and found "eclipse", that signifies that it recognises it on my pc or that it's available to download?
<holstein> antiphysicist: well, both really
<holstein> it should say what it available to install
<holstein> and what is already installed
<holstein> and should have marks to indicate
<antiphysicist> I think I see, in the box on the right "eclipse" has no mark but many other do, eg. "ecj" has orange ubuntu symbol and eclipse-platform has green filled square, besides many others
<antiphysicist> holstein: forgot to tag my previous message
<holstein> the green filled square means its installed
<holstein> pretty sure antiphysicist
<holstein> you should be able to mark it for reinstallation right there
<holstein> just find the package
<holstein> and if its installed
<holstein> it'll let you mark it for reinstallation
<antiphysicist> holstein: it's stupid but I didn't know this "synaptic" existed, I thought you had to use ubuntu software centre or apt-get, thanks i will be better at solving my problems now
<holstein> yeah, its gui, but not too gui :)
<holstein> i try and do everything with apt
<holstein> but when i get stuck, i fire up synaptic
<holstein> synaptic used to be the default gui tool in buntu
<holstein> til quite recently actually
<antiphysicist> it's confusing, no google search on my problem mentioned it, all I get is command-line stuff or software manager, at first glance synaptic seems more powerful than manager and easier than terminal
<yax51> I just upgraded to 11.04, but now none of my windows have borders and I can't close them, any ideas how to fix this?
<holstein> yax51: ?
<holstein> are you in unity?
<yax51> yes, I believe so
<holstein> well, im allergic to speculation
<holstein> SO
<holstein> do you have a dock-like thing on the left side?
<holstein> one panel?
<holstein> 2 panels?
<yax51> yes
<holstein> so, one panel
<holstein> at the top
<holstein> and a dock like thing
<holstein> yax51: try logging out
<holstein> and log in with classic mode
<coalwater> sounds like a dead window decorator
<yax51> correct, also I would like to try to move the panel to the bottom
<holstein> see if the windows have decorations
<yax51> ok, stand by
<holstein> yax51: if you want to customize that UI at all
<yax51> yes?
<holstein> boot back in in classic mode
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you cant move things about in unity
<coalwater> they'll come out with a hack soon enough lol
<holstein> :)
<coalwater> hey holstein , have any dev interest?
<yax51> ok, classic mode is engaged...
<yax51> is there a way to boot into classic mode?
<coz_> yax51,  if you are in it now it will always boot to that session option
<coalwater> doesnt it ask u on login
<coz_> yax51,   unless you change it of course
<holstein> yax51: you have window decorations?
<yax51> coalwater: no it doesn't
<yax51> coz: cool thanks
<yax51> holstien: yup :)
<holstein> sweet !
 * holstein high-fives yax51 
<yax51> hehehe
<coalwater> yax51: when u login, down at the bottom, it lets u pick what u want to log in with
<yax51> is the dock available in classic mode?
<coz_> yax51,  well not  really
<yax51> coalwater: I think I disabled that and had it log in automatically
<coz_> yax51,  cairo dock is better anyway
<yax51> coz: hmmm might have to check that out
<coz_> yax51,  I replaced ...sort of ,, the Unity launcher with cairo dock  let me show pic
<coz_> yax51,     http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-I6w8QYT8.1304122124.png
<coalwater> thats a nice big screen lol
<coz_> coalwater,  dual monitor
<coalwater> is it 2 screens?
<coalwater> yea
<coz_> not the best thing for   unity but
<coalwater> felt so
<coalwater> lol
<yax51> nice!
<coalwater> 2 session applets
<coz_> coalwater,  yeah I think I complained enough that global menu is a waste of time on dual monitors  so now I have two  lol
<coz_> one for each monitor ,, wouldnt have been my solution but there it is :)
<yax51> ok, when I plug in an external device, it mounts automatically, which is fine, but I don't want the icons on my desktop, is there a way to change that?
<holstein> yax51: sure
<holstein> thats in gconf-editor somewheres
<holstein> alt-f2
<holstein> gconf-editor
<holstein> hmmm
<coalwater> i think it has an option on nautilus
<holstein> ...
<holstein> hey, that would be easier ^
<yax51> ok, so how do I get to nautilus?
<coalwater> when u open ur home folder, that is nautilus
<coalwater> the folders explorer thing
<coalwater> give me a sec to check
<yax51> yeah that makes sense, but how do I configure my external HDD not to put an icon on the desktop when mounted?
<holstein> go to apps > nautilus > desktop and unclick volumes_visible
<holstein> ^ from gconf-editor*
<yax51> SWEET!!
<yax51> I like this dock thing, never really played around with one before
<antiphysicist> i had a dock on windows, they're kinda cool
<Laggg1> hello?
<Laggg1> Can someone help me? I just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Laggg1> and it ate my grub
<easwar> Laggg1, it probably has only hidden the menu
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> check that out ^ Laggg1
<holstein> maybe you just use a live CD to recover grub and all is good :)
<yax51> I lost the window borders in 11.04 classic and can't figure out how to get them back..
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yax51: you again ;)
<yax51> I know right
<holstein> yax51: try making a different user account
<holstein> and logging in as that user
<holstein> im going to be busy for a bit...
<holstein> bbl
<yax51> maybe I should not play with compiz anymore.....
<holstein> yax51: ?
<yax51> when I started playing with compiz, specifically the cube desktop, (which is really cool btw) it took away my window borders....
<holstein> sounds like a crash to me
<holstein> yax51: what driver?
<holstein> maybe you should try the proprietary drivers if you are not
<yax51> it says the proprietary driver is activated but not in use?
<holstein> bb..
<xAndromeda> hey do you guys know how to resize the app launcher in unity?
<xAndromeda> it takes up the entire screen every time
<holstein> better question is can you?
<holstein> and AFAIK
<holstein> you cant
<holstein> but, im not sure
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: yes
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: do you have CompizConfigSettingsmanager installed?
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<duanedesign> once installed. Open the Dash and type compiz. Click to launch. Type Unity in the 'Filter' box in the top left. You will see Ubuntu Unity Plugin. Click the Experimental tab. Launcher Icon Size is the setting, it has s lsider to change the size
<yax51> VICTORY!!!!
<xAndromeda> um not the launcer icon size
<xAndromeda> but the window thing
<yax51> correct
<xAndromeda> that pops up with the search
<yax51> just check the window decoration in CCSM.......
<xAndromeda> what i see on other sites
<xAndromeda> is when you press the application icon on the unity launcher
<xAndromeda> a black window thing pops up with a search bar and icons below it
<xAndromeda> where you search/launch your app
<xAndromeda> i dont seem to be getting the button on the lower right hand corner of that window
<xAndromeda> that supposedly lets you resize it/make it fullscreen
<coz_> xAndromeda,  yes I have that here
<xAndromeda> coz_,  could you rephrase that? didnt quite understand
<coz_> xAndromeda,  pj O was responding to your   not having that button to max the serach window
<xAndromeda> you have the button?
<coz_> yes
<coz_> I can screenshot if you like
<xAndromeda> no i know how it looks like
<xAndromeda> i remember seeing it in beta 1
<coz_> xAndromeda,  has it been this way from the initial install
<xAndromeda> yeah
<coz_> xAndromeda,  oo ,, how did you install it,,, upgrade or clean,, cd or minimal ??
<xAndromeda> i should mention that i ran the beta on a vm
<coz_> ah
<xAndromeda> i did clean install
<coz_> smart
<xAndromeda> i tried installing the beta
<coz_> xAndromeda,  the release ?  or did you upgrade the betas
<xAndromeda> aswell
<xAndromeda> on its own partition
<xAndromeda> and it dosnt have the resize icon too
<xAndromeda> im running the x64 desktop version straight off the site atm
<coz_> xAndromeda,  mm,,   I dont recall the icon on beta  as much,, in fact it was a bit of a surprise after release
<coz_> xAndromeda,  ok
<xAndromeda> 2600x1200 screen so i dont think its my screen resolutin being too small
<coz_> no
<coz_> xAndromeda,  there is an other option which is the  minimal install cd... it isnt on the site yet but I have a copy
<coz_> xAndromeda, this installs all packages from the net,,, so it is fully updated on first boot
<coz_> NOT a live cd however
<coz_> and only 19 megs
<xAndromeda> how did you install yours?
<coz_> xAndromeda,  minimal install cd
<coz_> xAndromeda,  this options allows installation during any point in its release life  since it only installs current packages
<coz_> this option rather,,, darn s :)
<xAndromeda> gaa
<xAndromeda> k il ltry it
<antiphysicist> hi: when I launch an application eg. firefox from the terminal, the terminal won't let me enter any other commands until i close the application, when I close the application it reads through anything I've written and tries to execute that, I have been messing around trying to learn bash scripts and have broken something
<coz_> xAndromeda,  ok cool..give me 2 minutes to reboot into maverick since my dropbox account is on there not here on natty
<coz_> xAndromeda,   ok here is the link    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/mini.iso
<coz_> xAndromeda,  now just a bit of explanation,, this is a test install,,not difficult..however, once the base system is installed you will be presented with a list of applications  and DE's to choose from,, I suggest only ubuntu-desktop... however on that list you must use   the up and down arrow to scroll and the Space bar to select,, not ENTER
<coz_> once seleted then hit enter
<coz_> o0
<coz_> ok I guess he already downloade it
<antiphysicist> hi: when I launch an application eg. firefox from the terminal, the terminal won't let me enter any other commands until i close the application, when I close the application it reads through anything I've written and tries to execute that, I have been messing around trying to learn bash scripts and have broken something
<andro_> why is the ui from the x86 version different from the i64 version?
<holstein> andro_: im going to guess its graphics driver related
<holstein> and one is supporting 3d out of the box
<nzashadow> should I upgrade to ubuntu 11.04
<nzashadow> ?
<truepurple> nzashadow: I don't know much, I haven't even gotten it to fully load
<holstein> lol
<truepurple> nzashadow: But I can tell you a little bit
<holstein> nzashadow: do you want it?
<holstein> have you checked it out live?
<nzashadow> not sure, and no haven't checked it out
<holstein> thats what i suggest the live CD's for
<truepurple> nzashadow: Most of the change is in the desktop, and some graphics cards/hardwares might not be able to handle it
<truepurple> besides using the live CD to judge it, it also alerts you of trouble with it before hand
<nzashadow> mm, well I just got ubuntu 10.10 a couple days ago, my first time to try linux out
<holstein> maybe you should live in that for a while then
<nzashadow> so I'm not sure if it would be beginner friendly, or if it'll mess with the settings I have already or whatnot
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<nzashadow> alright, sounds like a plan
<holstein> truepurple: are you upgraded?
<holstein> fully up to date?
<truepurple> Sort of, it says I am, but I have to go to "old linux" to get to desktop
<truepurple> It might be that my current soft drivers are insufficient for unity
<truepurple> Which brings us to this
<holstein> right
<holstein> well, open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> then, when that is done
<truepurple> Your talking about geting a open driver?
<holstein> try the driver install again
<truepurple> I did the updates
<holstein> and if it fails come back :)
<truepurple> All it did was update firefox
<holstein> truepurple: so, you are up to date?
<truepurple> yeah
<truepurple> except video card driver
<holstein> well, its current
<holstein> your just not getting the proper driver
<holstein> the one you want*
<truepurple> I wouldn't put it in those terms
<holstein> yeah?
<truepurple> But whatever, did you check out the link?
<holstein> you think you have the proprietary driver installed then?
<holstein> and it needs to be upgraded?
<truepurple> no
<holstein> thats an interesting perspective
<holstein> anyhow
<holstein> check out
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<holstein> and yes
<holstein> i looked at the link
<truepurple> Those instructions lay outside of this problem
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> in what way?
<truepurple> And yes I already looked at them
<holstein> OK
<Sirkill> nzashadow i updated to 11.04 i'm not really liking it
<holstein> so you can check and see if fglrx is installed
<truepurple> "his is found under System->Administration->Additional Drivers.
<truepurple> After the fglrx driver is installed, reboot your system and login. To check whether the fglrx driver is working, open a Terminal " nothing in there covers "and if it refuses to install resulting in X error"
<truepurple> Well the error suggests it did not install
<holstein> truepurple: right
<truepurple> Suggests, hell it says it flat out
<holstein> so you tried getting a driver from http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx ?
<holstein> yeah, the driver is not getting installed
<nzashadow> sirkill: what don't you like about it?
<holstein> thats why i was suggesting that link
<holstein> so you could maybe get some different packages
<Sirkill> it changed most of my setting
<holstein> from ati
<holstein> instead of just using the automatic one from buntu
<holstein> which is failing for you for some reason
<truepurple> That is one option I've considered, though I don't know how to install it, but I was told that, that option is also more difficult to remove, and also does not autoupdate
<Sirkill> for example i had teh connections btoon seperate from the other stuff up top and on the bottom
<Sirkill> and it moved it back to the top without asking me
<holstein> truepurple: well, you got options
<holstein> 2d
<Sirkill> also
<truepurple> Additionally, something is wrong that I get this error, and I want to know why
<Sirkill> installed firefox 4
<holstein> gnome or unity-2d
<Sirkill> which i was avoidinginstalling
<holstein> truepurple: or, trying a different driver
<Sirkill> and now my vmware tools somehow got uninstalled
<Sirkill> which is a real pain
<truepurple> Are you able to help me install this one?
<Sirkill> becuase its a massive annoyance to me to reinstall them
<holstein> truepurple: there are pretty good instructions at that wiki
<Sirkill> becuase i am not sure how i did it the first time
<holstein> if you get stuck somewhere
<holstein> im sure someone could help :)
<Sirkill> speaking of which how would i go about installing the vmware tools
<truepurple> holstein: I just told you that the problem lies outside of those instructions, and explicitely showed you how they do
<holstein> truepurple: i realize you did
<holstein> but
<holstein> i dont think you are willing to try the ati drivers
<holstein> from
<holstein> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<holstein> which is also suggested at that link
<holstein> and thats fine if you dont want to try it
<holstein> its just really the only other option though
<truepurple> holstein: I gave you 3 reasons why I didn't want to do that
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install the fglrx Driver from AMD/ATI Catalyst 11.2 For Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick
<holstein> truepurple: right
<holstein> and valid ones
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> that doesnt change the facts
<holstein> you can file a bug
<holstein> and follow up
<truepurple> holstein: There is another option, finding someone knowledgable enough to be able to tell me what is going wrong here, and how to fix it, you are not such a person?
<holstein> and see
<holstein> truepurple: whats wrong is
<holstein> the driver in the repos
<holstein> is not working with your hardware
<nzashadow> ah, thanks sirkill, those are the kind of problems I want to avoid
<holstein> i am not the one to fix it
<holstein> and its challenging to do so
<truepurple> holstein: how did you come to that conclusion?
<holstein> since these are not open source
<holstein> truepurple: well, you try it
<holstein> and it doesnt work
<truepurple> try what?
<holstein> installing
<holstein> the drivers
<Sirkill> nzashadow i wish i had avoided them now =(
<holstein> from the default repo
<holstein> and it fails
<Sirkill> i spent about an hour seting things back to normal
<Sirkill> and things still arent completely normal
<truepurple> There is more then one possible cause for the driver to fail to work like that
<holstein> sure
<holstein> other packages
<holstein> which you said you are up to date
<nzashadow> so, what are some advantages to ubuntu 11.04?
<holstein> kernel*
<holstein> who knows what other packages
<holstein> truepurple: have you found a bug?
<truepurple> I mean more then just that, or how do you know those are the only two possible causes?
<holstein> relating to your hardware?
<holstein> a bug report*
<Sirkill> nzashadow ah it has a cool scrill bar
<Sirkill> scroll
<holstein> truepurple: i dont
<truepurple> Well, you seem to assume it is a bug related to my hardware
<holstein> i assume its a bug relating to the driver in the repos
<holstein> working with your hardware
<holstein> yes
<holstein> maybe noe
<holstein> not*
<holstein> but
<holstein> it aint workin
<holstein> and you havent tried the other driver
<holstein> which would be an easy way to confirm that*
<holstein> but, do what you feel comfortable with
<nzashadow> that's not too exciting, lol
<truepurple> That wouldn't confirm anything
<holstein> i would look around for a bug report
<holstein> truepurple: ??
<holstein> that would confirm that your hardware works
<holstein> and the ati driver from the ati site works
<holstein> and the driver from buntu doesnt
<holstein> rigth?
<holstein> mabye we're not on the same page
<holstein> ...
<truepurple> Since its possibly a different driver, plus the ati driver specifies its for 6xxx series. Also I have talked to other people who have used that driver
<holstein> well, just for the future
<holstein> when someone suggests trying a different driver
<holstein> you might want to consider being open to it
<holstein> its challening to troubleshoot some of these issues
<holstein> relating to non-open hardware
<Sirkill> also
<holstein> any hardware really*
<truepurple> I was open to it, when i first considered that driver, but the clincher is that its difficult to remove
<Sirkill> i cant right click in  program in wine
<Sirkill> is this normal?
<truepurple> So I can't just test it then try something else
<holstein> truepurple: did you find a bug report?
<truepurple> a bug report where and how?
<holstein> launchpad
<truepurple> Do I SE that term? I might come up with rockets etc links
<holstein> truepurple: you can search in google 'ubuntu ati 6570' or whatever
<holstein> maybe 'ubuntu bugs'
<holstein> or 'ubuntu lauchpad'
<holstein> if you dont see anything
<holstein> then you might consider creating a launchpad account
<holstein> and start a bug report
<truepurple> holstein: Link?
<holstein> if you are having trouble
<holstein> someone else is too
<holstein> truepurple: link to?
<truepurple> this launchpad
<truepurple> I'd SE it, but its too common a term
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<holstein> se?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<truepurple> Search engine
<nzashadow> has anyone tried config fusion?
<holstein> if you put 'ubuntu' with it
<holstein> it'll come up
<holstein> i put ubuntu la in google
<holstein> and its auto-completing launchpad :)
<truepurple> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU83ATICatalystLinuxHotfix.aspx but the link doesn't work
<holstein> \http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU83ATICatalystLinuxHotfix.aspx
<holstein> truepurple: its working for me
<holstein> try loading again*
<holstein> oh, i see
<holstein> yeah the fix link is dead
<holstein> let me look around in my se
<truepurple> Not that I am sure if that fix is even related
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im not sure what device you have
<holstein> but, you could always request amd fix the link
<holstein> im sure they just dont know its broken
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<Sirkill> ah
<Sirkill> i used a windows driver installer thing
<Sirkill> kinda like wine but for drviers
<Sirkill> want me to show you the program?
<Sirkill> or do you not have windows drivers?
<truepurple> Sirkill: Hi what do you mean?
<truepurple> Sirkill: Windows driver installer, for linux ubuntu?
<Sirkill> mhmmm
<Sirkill> truepurple
<truepurple> Yeah?
<Sirkill> yup
<Sirkill> not sure if it'll work
<Sirkill> or where i got it but i can probably find it
<truepurple> Well I will look at it
<Sirkill> its called windows wireless drivers
<truepurple> Id need to establish trustworthness of source and reliability of software before I install it though
<truepurple> wireless?
<truepurple> This is sounding stranger and stranger
<Sirkill> what is yours not wireless?
<truepurple> My modem you mean?
<Sirkill> ohooooh we're talking about modems
<truepurple> No
<Sirkill> I thought you meant your wireless card
<truepurple> But that was the only thing I could think of where wireless would apply
<Sirkill> for wireless interent
<truepurple> No, I am talking about video card drivers
<Sirkill> oh lol my mistake
<Sirkill> =\
<Sirkill> waht does google come up with?
<truepurple> I got lots of links
<truepurple> Someone gave me this one that looks promising as far as cause
<truepurple> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/709505
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709505 in fglrx-installer "[MASTER] fglrx failed to install/upgrade due to being incompatible with 2.6.38 kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<truepurple> how do you remove said driver though?
<truepurple> That was weird, that link trigger that bot?
<Sirkill> probably
<Sirkill> is it not working
<Sirkill> i dunno i'm a linux noob too
<bioterror> truepurple, which radeon card you have?
<rx007> hello
<preyas> ANY1 HERE??
<preyas> sir i want to install gnome3 shell in ubuntu 11.04
<preyas> how can i do this
<MrsHillBilly> Can anyone help me with installing via wine please
<preyas__> i want to change the theme of gnome 3 can anybody help me
<duanedesign> hello preyas__
<preyas__> hi
<duanedesign> preyas__: are you using Gnome Shell?
<preyas__> yes sit
<preyas__> yes sir
<preyas__> i had installed it today
<preyas__> but my themes adwaira
<preyas__> adwaita
<preyas__> i had installed gnome tweak pack also
<preyas__> to change but there are no more good themes in it
<preyas__> so i  want to install more themes
<preyas__> how can i do this job
<preyas__> plzz reply fast
<duanedesign> I think the app you want is  gnome-tweak-tool
<duanedesign> ohh you already installed
<duanedesign> preyas__: do you have the package:   gnome-themes-standard
<preyas2> yea i have
<preyas2> i installed
<preyas2> it
<preyas2> first after installing gnome shell old theme was coming
<preyas2> then i try theese two commands
<preyas2> sudo apt-get purge gnome-accessibility-themes
<preyas2> and
<preyas2> sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-standard
<preyas2> by these my theme got correct
<preyas2> but now i want to change the theme
<preyas2> duanedesign, u there
<duanedesign> yes
<preyas2> do u got the solution
<preyas2> for me
<duanedesign> i am not sure of any other meta packages with themes. You ccould look for themes on http://gnome-look.org
<nlsthzn> guys, I am getting an error trying to make u1 my default address book in evolution, get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/601301/
<duanedesign> preyas__: their is a Gnome Shell group on deviant art. You can find some themes their http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/
<duanedesign> hello nlsthzn
 * duanedesign looking
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: thanks... saw your nick on the forum and new you where always busy here... reason I decided to ask when I saw you where already here :p
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: can you hop over to #ubuntuone?
<nlsthzn> sure
<redunndancy> howdy everyone
<redunndancy> I'm having some interface problems after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04, seems like compiz is totally junked at this point?
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> I downloaded Natty alongside Maverick but I din't like Natty now how to remove  it and got back my resized partition without affect my data
<fatharrahman> ?
<Brightscripter> Hi. Yesterday I updated to 11.04. since the update, my network connection doesn't work any more. I've tried to install the BCM43** drivers (which I succesfully installed and used in the last version of ubuntu) but still neither lan nor wlan works. (also the driver doesn't show up in the additional drivers thingy.) currently I'm connected via my Phone.
<holstein> Brightscripter: did you find a bug report?
<holstein> if you link me the wifi device info from lspci
<holstein> i'll look around :)
<Brightscripter> I'm sorry but what is lspci?
<Brightscripter> I'm really new to linux in general
<holstein> if you open a terminal
<holstein> you can run lspci
<holstein> and you'll see a lot of output
<Brightscripter> done
<holstein> one of those lines will be the wifi card info
<holstein> if you want to paste that line here
<holstein> IF
<holstein> you are not sure about what is what
<holstein> you can use ubuntupaste
<Brightscripter> ok
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and paste the whole thing
<holstein> and i'll look around for an existing bug
<holstein> Brightscripter: ALSO
<holstein> if you can hook the machine up
<holstein> wired internet
<holstein> and get that working*
<holstein> you should update the machine
<holstein> get all updates availalbe
<holstein> since fixes can come in
<Brightscripter> my machine is up to date (just checked
<holstein> well, it'll say that
<holstein> when it cant get online and check
<holstein> Brightscripter: are you online with the machine now?
<Brightscripter> yes
<holstein> OK
<Brightscripter> via my phone
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> use
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> *just to make sure
<holstein> also, note how many packages, if any, are going to come in
<holstein> since you are tethering
<Brightscripter> no thethering. My phone is connectet to my Wlan and it forwards the wlan connection via usb to my pc
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you're not using the cell network anyways then
<holstein> cool
<Brightscripter> right
<Brightscripter> still no updates
<holstein> thats fine then
<holstein> i just like to make sure
<Brightscripter> let me try the other command again
<holstein> a kernel update can really change things
<Brightscripter> 01:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Brightscripter> thats my network card
<holstein> Brightscripter: have you read this?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ^ check that out while i search for a bug
<holstein> Brightscripter: OK
<holstein> check this
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/763121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763121 in ubuntu "Broadcom wireless BCM4318 PCMCIA card doesn't work (dup-of: 730290)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730290 in jockey "b43 wireless driver does not appear in Jockey" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> make sure thats you ^
<holstein> try in a terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> while online*
<Brightscripter> I had those STA drivers installed, but they didn't show up in the additional drivers thing
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats the bug
<holstein> Brightscripter: if you dont mind
<holstein> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/761091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761091 in jockey "Additional Drivers dont offer Broadcom driver on Natty 11.04 beta2 (dup-of: 730290)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730290 in jockey "b43 wireless driver does not appear in Jockey" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> and add yourself
<holstein> as affected
<holstein> Brightscripter: i would go and uninstall the other driver
<holstein> with the jockey
<holstein> then install firmware-b43-installer
<Brightscripter> drivers are already uninstalled
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer should do you right then
<Brightscripter> done
<Brightscripter> should I restart?
<holstein> Brightscripter: im not sure
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> i remember one of those drivers required a restart
<Brightscripter> ok I'm just gonna restart
<holstein> Brightscripter: ?
<Brightscripter> I'm sorry it didn't work
<holstein> :/
<holstein> Brightscripter: does it say in the jockey that drivers are activated?
<holstein> i would still try sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer since the restart
<holstein> THEN, i think you're getting into using ndiswrapper
<Brightscripter> the driver isn't activated
<holstein> sudo apt-get ndisgtk
<holstein> Brightscripter: can you activate it?
<Brightscripter> it doesn't show up....
<holstein> right
<holstein> the b43 one shouldng
<holstein> shouldnt*
<holstein> since thats broken
<holstein> but the other one should *not* be activated
<holstein> anyways, try it again since the restart
<Brightscripter> ok
<holstein> and then move on to ndisgtk i say
<holstein> you'll need a windows driver
<holstein> a .inf file
<Brightscripter> I already searched for something like that, but didn't find anything
<Brightscripter> are you sure apt-get ndisgtk is corretly written?
<holstein> apt-get install ndisgtk
<Brightscripter> done
<holstein> its in the menu somewhere
<holstein> windows drivers
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> OR you can run sudo ndisgtk
<holstein> from the terminal
<holstein> *if you need to
<Brightscripter> got it
<holstein> firmware-b43-installer *should* work
<Brightscripter> now i need the inf file
<truepurple> bioterror:  radeon 6850
<holstein> truepurple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709769
<holstein> this seems like what you are looking for
<holstein> The fglrx (ATI porprietary drivers) do not support new xserver 1.10
<truepurple> So its not just the one I get from additional drivers, but any?
<holstein> truepurple: where i read, there is no specification
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> and wanted 3d
<holstein> i would probably try the latest i could find
<holstein> maybe that PPA
<truepurple> like the one you download from ATI
<truepurple> What is a xserver?
<stlsaint> truepurple: your graphics config ;)
<stlsaint> in simple terms
<holstein> http://www.xfree86.org/current/Xserver.1.html
<holstein> truepurple: you have 11.04?
<holstein> you can always go back to ubuntu 10.04
<truepurple> well, at least half of it
<truepurple> How?
<holstein> OR if your are just wanting unity
<holstein> theres a unity-2d
<holstein> sudo apt-get unity-2d
<holstein> and select it at login
<truepurple> No, I mean reverting, and it would be to 10.10
<holstein> well, im suggesting 10.04
<holstein> since its the LTS
<stlsaint> there is not going backwards unless reinstalling
<holstein> LTS= long term support
<stlsaint> jfyi
<holstein> and yeah
<holstein> you'd install that
<holstein> from scratch
<holstein> im just laying out options though*
<holstein> actually, its looking like 10.10 isnt able to support that card yet either
<holstein> so probably moving forward is the only option
<truepurple> The driver from ATIs website specifically states its for the 6xxx series, so its a question of this xserver update thing
<truepurple> This xserver update, it is in 10.10?
<holstein> id have to check
<holstein> let me through a couple things at you
<holstein> im running out the door
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> ^ that could be an option
<holstein> i got that from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008190
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675974 was relavant
<holstein> i have several nvidia cards and an ATI card that do not have 3d
<holstein> ATI and VIA actually
<holstein> i have definetly beat my head against the wall before though
<truepurple> oh boy, more headaches, so is it the installer that is the issue or an actual incompatibility? These links seem to be telling me opposing things
<holstein> and at the end, if i get it working
<holstein> its like 'now what'
<holstein> i mean, if you're not going to play games on the machine
<holstein> and you're OK without compiz
<holstein> i say, let it go
<holstein> truepurple: it wont be the installer*
<holstein> thats easy to get around
<holstein> its an incompatibilty
<holstein> somewhere along the way
<holstein> and its challening
<truepurple> Well I might play games, though I do plan to dual boot with win7 eventually
<holstein> since no one that manufactures that card really cares about your experience in linux
<holstein> and no one envolved in linux *can* care
<holstein> and do anything
<holstein> you just gotta poke around for bug reports
<holstein> and try and contribute infor
<holstein> info*
<holstein> and maybe have a test partition
<holstein> so you can really try some different drivers
<truepurple> Well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675974 suggests its jockey,
<holstein> and not be worried about blowing the whole thing out
<holstein> truepurple: OK
<holstein> so what if its the jockey?
<holstein> whats that do for you?
<truepurple> Also, ATIs website for its driver SPECIFICALLY mentions its compatible with 6xxx
<holstein> you want to try searching in a package manager for fglrx ?
<holstein> and manually installing the driver?
<truepurple> Simple, I download the file (already have actually) from ATIs website, and manually install the driver
<holstein> thats what i would try8
<holstein> with the idea that
<holstein> if it breaks something
<holstein> i know how to go it and fix it
<holstein> OR
<truepurple> Though, there is the issue of, I don't know how to do that, or how to clear it out latter if I change my mind
<holstein> i dont mind wiping the install
<holstein> if i break something
<truepurple> Instructions I found online for installing it, simply did not work
<holstein> right
<holstein> you'd have to keep track of the errors
<truepurple> The commands give, did not function as specified
<holstein> and hopefully
<holstein> someone could help you troubleshoot them
<holstein> as you go
<truepurple> Ok, but how do I begin?
<holstein> truepurple: i would look for a readme
<holstein> in the downloaded driver
<truepurple> It doesn't come with one
<holstein> then, i would ask for one
<holstein> because it should
<truepurple> From ATI? They have stated a lack of support
<holstein> no read me?
<holstein> no instructions?
<holstein> just a blob?
<truepurple> unless the 70mb file I downloaded unpacks somehow
<holstein> yeah, it should
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run
<holstein> truepurple: good luck
<holstein> i would do that
<holstein> stay on that til you get it to install*
<truepurple> well if it does, I dont know how
<holstein> actually, i would just run 2d :)
<holstein> truepurple: you can link here
<holstein> the link
<holstein> and 'i downloaded this and dont know what to do with it'
<truepurple> here?
<holstein> 'can anyone find a readme in it?'
<holstein> sure
<holstein> why not
<truepurple> Because your the only one trying to help me at the moment
<holstein> right
<holstein> but others are around
<holstein> just not so much on the weekends usually :/
<truepurple> Everyone else has been silent for reasons of not being able to help or what ever
<holstein> well, its a challenging issue
<holstein> and you are probably the only one in here with that card
<truepurple> Anyway, isn't a .run file, a windows executable?
<holstein> hmmm
<truepurple> Or can .run also mean packed?
<truepurple> I meant to say linux executable
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<holstein> anyways... good luck
<holstein> BBL..
<truepurple> Wait sorry one more moment
<truepurple> Is it possible if I install this, that I could screw things up?
<stlsaint> truepurple: anything can jack something up
<stlsaint> what package are you installing?
<stlsaint> video driver?
<truepurple> Yes, from ATIs website
<truepurple> I'd also like to know how to clean it out latter if I change my mind
<truepurple> If it doesn't work well
<th^^> ati drivers in 11.04 are the newest
<stlsaint> truepurple: are you familiar with command line?
<th^^> actually newer than newest :)
<th^^> ati made special preview release of 11-5 drivers for 11.04
<truepurple> th^^: Not new enough to actually run unity
<th^^> runs fine for me
<truepurple> stlsaint: What command line?
<th^^> but latest 'official' drivers are anyway older than the one included
<truepurple> th^^: What radeon card do you have?
<th^^> hd6870
<truepurple> th^^: Ah, then your the one to talk to, since i have a 6850
<th^^> doesn't it start at all?
<truepurple> Well, first it loaded to a blank screen with a couple lines of flashing dashes at the top
<th^^> or are you running with open driver?
<truepurple> Now it shows a list of stuff I don't understand, followed by nothinginess
<th^^> open driver worked nicely for unity for me, but the performance is abysmal for games
<th^^> for proprietary driver just click them on from 'additional drivers'
<truepurple> th^^: Do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<th^^> it works great for games, fine for unity, altho dragging windows around etc is slightly slower than with open drivers
<th^^> yes
<th^^> but i need my games :)
<truepurple> Thats the thing, installing from additional drivers doesn't work for me
<th^^> it doesn't install or it doesn't work?
<truepurple> Doesn't install
<truepurple>  http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL
<truepurple> th^^: What ubuntu version are you using? 11.04?
<th^^> yup
<truepurple> Hmm, links I have say it doesn't work, but you say it does, I am getting so many different conflicting messages on this
<th^^> hum
<th^^> did you upgrade?
<truepurple> Anyway, can you make heads or tails of that error then?
<th^^> or clean install
<truepurple> upgrade
<th^^> this looks bizarre: Building for 2.6.35-28-generic and 2.6.38-8-generic
<th^^> it looks like it's trying to build it for older kernel
<th^^> sure you booted up to the natty kernel? :)
<th^^> 2.6.38 is the natty one
<truepurple> Well, since I can't load unity, I have to hold down shift at load and choose "use older linux"
<th^^> you can choose classic gnome from GDM
<truepurple> I have been thinking the reason it won't load is because of my video driver
<truepurple> GDM?
<th^^> you can get to the login screen right
<th^^> login screen = gdm
<th^^> gnome display manager :)
<truepurple> If I hold down shift
<truepurple> during load
<truepurple> I can get to a selection screen
<truepurple> I disabled login
<th^^> hum. enable it again
<th^^> then boot to the newer natty kernel, choose classic gnome for login, then install proprietary driver, boot
<th^^> i have no experience with upgrades to natty, though, just guessing here
<truepurple> Login is the screen where it asks for your password?
<th^^> yes
<th^^> select your username -> look for dropdown at bottom of the screen, there you can choose Ubuntu (this is unity), Ubuntu classic and Ubuntu classic (noeffects)
<truepurple> Ok, *sigh* I got like a thousand bits of info and links to preserve if this doesn't work, then I will try that. Would you please stick around?
<th^^> classic is old gnome2 desktop
<th^^> more or less
<th^^> need to go buy some food though :)
<truepurple> Well come back please, your about the only one i have encountered with experience with 6xxx radeon and ubuntu
<th^^> ^^
<truepurple> With firefox, do you know a way to close redundant windows?
<th^^> well this should do it: 1) disable automatic login 2) boot to the natty kernel 3) if it boots ok and you get to the login screen, 4) login using classic noeffects 5) install driver from additional drivers. 6) if it still gives the same error, remove old kernel
<th^^> now bb 30mins or so, need kebaaab :) ->
<truepurple> old kernal?
<rokyronnie> big troubles with a hard disk ! some help ? :(
<th^^> truepurple: the 2.6.35 one
<th^^> truepurple: however it should work if you just boot to the new kernel
<th^^> but now brb >
<rokyronnie> cause I wanted to combine 2 partitions without losing data I resized a partition by adding to it the free space from that HDD, so that's what I did, but, after rebot my PC runns very ver HARD, I opened Gparted, and guess what? that free space is still there and now in Gparted --> Devices I can see my HDD /dev/sda (149.05Gb) and then it comes a list from /dev/sda100 (119 Gb) to /dev/sda225 (119Gb) so there are 125 "devices" what can I do to have 
<holstein> rokyronnie: hard?
<rokyronnie> hard disk
<holstein> after rebot my PC runns very ver HARD
<holstein> ?
<eiriksvin_> hello everyone
<holstein> im just here for a second rokyronnie
<rokyronnie> yeah, after the software did what it did, my PC had a reboot and after that I discovered that my PC started to work very very slow
<holstein> but try and keep your posts short and to the point
<holstein> its hard to visually wade through that statement
<holstein> and tell what you are having issues with
<holstein> like, 'my hard drive is like this, and i want it to be like that'
<holstein> "help me help you" rokyronnie :)
<rokyronnie> let me try to explain my problem again :D
<rokyronnie> in a shorter way
<rokyronnie> so
 * holstein BBL
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: continue
<rokyronnie> ok
<rokyronnie> so after I wanted to combine a partitions+a free space, this is the result
<rokyronnie> let me do a screenshot, I think it's the best way
<stlsaint> kk
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: go to this link and download the script, run it, it will present you with a RESULTS.txt file, paste that file into pastebin.org and paste the link in this channel
<eiriksvin_> got a question, i downloaded the ubuntu-restricted stuff so i can use java and whatnot in Firefox, but everytime i play internet TV, or pandora.com everything freezes and i cant do anything, it still plays the music/TV but its froze
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: get script here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<stlsaint> whoa wered bodhi go??
<stlsaint> eiriksvin_: flash issue?
<eiriksvin> yeah i think so
<eiriksvin> can i get something to clean it up
<rokyronnie> it says command not found
<stlsaint> huh?
<rokyronnie> sudo: /home/ubuntu/Downloads/boot_info_script055.sh: command not found
<eiriksvin> i think its that Ubuntu-restricted stuff that i installed
<stlsaint> put bash infront of after sudo
<stlsaint> sorry
<eiriksvin> cus the flash is not acting right
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: put bash after sudo
<rokyronnie> yeah, now it works
<eiriksvin> should i go ahaed and get that adobe flash package?
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: sure
<rokyronnie> but I think it will take a bit cause as I said, ... gparted it shows me from sda100 to sda225 devices
<eiriksvin> it says i have it, but my flash is acting up on it
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: are you using firefox4?
<eiriksvin> 1 sec
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: thats fine, the .txt file will tell me everything i need to know
<eiriksvin> nope, its 3.6.16
<rokyronnie> ok :), thanks a lot for helping me, I don't wanna lose 10Gb of photographies :(
<stlsaint> maybe try upgrading to 4
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: i will try my best to help ya ;)
<eiriksvin> heh nevermind, doh... i just had to update!
<eiriksvin> heh thanks for the help, it was right in front of me the whole time... just had to update
<eiriksvin> geeeez
<Oraiz> Hi all - I've recently upgraded (through the update manager) to 11.04, and now my PC (which is fairly old, mind you) now freezes after booting and popping up the notice it has connected to my wireless. The mouse still responds to movement, but nothing else works.
<duanedesign> Oraiz: do you see the desktop?
<Oraiz> Yep, as well as the new dock.
<Oraiz> I think that's what it's called anyway - with the home icon, programs, mounted drives etc.
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz> restart, go to your login where you put in ur password and select Ubuntu Classic at the bottom for your session
<Oraiz> I set my 10.10 to login automatically, that's the thing. :\
<eiriksvin> fix what ever u need from there
<eiriksvin> do it in recovery
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: no prob
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz> try restarting into recovery mode
<Oraiz1> Sorry eiriksvin - wireless kicked me.
<eiriksvin> did that help?
<eiriksvin> heh
<Oraiz1> In recovery, sorry what do you mean by that? I'm on my laptop at the moment - Ubuntu is on my old desktop.
<truepurple> Ok, I got couple weird issues
<duanedesign> Oraiz: if your keyboard still works you can try and get to a console and run the updates
<rokyronnie> still computing :D
<Oraiz1> It's just the mouse, annoyingly.
<truepurple> When I try to get on, it seems to default to not unity
<truepurple> And I can't seem to choose unity
<duanedesign> truepurple: your hardware might not be compatiable
<truepurple> Also, I seem to have installed the proprietary drivers for my radeon card, but ATI control center isn't working
<eiriksvin> truepurple> have u updated your graphics driver?
<duanedesign> truepurple: their is a script you can run to check
<truepurple> duanedesign: Check the driver?
<eiriksvin> truepurple>  r u in classic, or did it bump u back a whole kernel?
<duanedesign> truepurple: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<truepurple> Well I choose regular mode, but it seems to do classic or something anyway
<Oraiz1> eiriksvin - what did you mean by recovery. Is that done by creating a USB with Ubuntu on and booting from that?
<duanedesign> truepurple: if you run that script it will check if your computer can run unity
<truepurple> The weird thing is, when I enabled login, with the login screen, I see some new desktop background in the back, perhaps unity
<truepurple> But when I log in with my only login option, I get this instead
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz1> you got a startup disk made yet?
<Oraiz1> It may just be because my hardware is so old on my desktop that things aren't compatible, but I assumed it would default to not use Unity if that were the case.
<Oraiz1> I don't - I'll get one done. USB stick ok? I don't have any disks at the mo.
<truepurple> duanedesign: put "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test" as a terminal command?
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz1> yeah, if u know how to do it
<Oraiz1> Yeah I've done it before, but since wiped the drive.
<duanedesign> truepurple: with the -p, so the Terminal command would be:     /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Oraiz1> I have pretty bad 'net here, so... back in a few. :p
<truepurple> What does the -p switch do?
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz1> can u just make another user?
<truepurple> duanedesign: What does the -p switch do?
<duanedesign> truepurple: it will not run without it
<Oraiz1> I can't do anything eiriksven.
<Oraiz1> I just boots then freezes.
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz1> ah ok
<truepurple> duanedesign: It said "Segmentation fault"
<truepurple> And that is all it said, and it says it immediately
<eiriksvin> <Oraiz1> yeah recovery is the best fix, u can change that auto login option, then change to classic at ur login when u restart
<th^^> truepurple: any luck? :)
<truepurple> th^^: Yes, and no,
<Oraiz1> Ok great, I'll try that and return if I'm unsuccessful - thanks!
<truepurple> th^^: It showed as installed, despite the failure message, but it didn't seem to work
<minimalseeker> Hi
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: still running?
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: still computing.. is that rigt?
<rokyronnie> yes :|
<truepurple> th^^:  So I removed it, reinstalled it, it reinstalled the second time just fine, but catalyst won't run
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: strange
<rokyronnie> Identifying MBRs...
<rokyronnie> Computing Partition Table of /dev/sda...
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: lol, thats not a good sign for what i was hoping for
<th^^> truepurple: but it "works" otherwise?
<truepurple> th^^: Also, it sends me to a classic screen. BTW, enabling login, I did that, but it didn't give me a choice between versions, during that screen I see what I think is unity, but when i log in with my name, it goes to classic
<truepurple> th^^: So no, it doesn't work otherwise
<th^^> :/
<truepurple> th^^: duanedesign  said to run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p And all it said was "Segmentation fault"
<duanedesign> truepurple: are you using NVIDIA?
<truepurple> duanedesign: No, a radeon 6850
<rokyronnie> thats what is says in gparted on that partition : http://pastebin.com/BgVLtVdK
<rokyronnie> I mean, a part of it, if you want, I'll write all of it cause I can't just copy it
<duanedesign> truepurple: if you have not since you installed I would run the updates
<th^^> there are no updates aside of firefox for 11.04 =)
<truepurple> duanedesign: I did, all it did was update firefox
<rokyronnie> the thing is that I can't run chckdsk cause when I try to boot from my XP cd it "freeze" or taking to long on "Starting WIndows" step
<th^^> truepurple: i think most of those probs are because of update, it just "just work" like on 6870
<th^^> truepurple: if you happen to have /home on separate partition so it's easy to reinstall, that would take like 15mins :)
<truepurple> th^^: When I reinstalled the drivers the second time, it reinstalled much quicker, how do I purge the files?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: have you tried fsck?
<truepurple> th^^:  Because I think its just reinstalling the same driver in the same way, maybe i need a fresh install
<th^^> truepurple: yes, i meant fresh install
<truepurple> th^^: No, I mean of the driver
<truepurple> th^^: I don't have a live CD btw
<rokyronnie> that's in terminal?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: well dont try it just yet
<truepurple> How do I purge the current video driver?
<rokyronnie> it still calculating, but I don't know how much it will take
<duanedesign> truepurple: looks like your card uses the open source driver and not the catalyst driver
<th^^> truepurple: toes regular gnome with effects work?
<truepurple> th^^: I don't know, I haven't tried/don't know any 3d games
<truepurple> How do I purge the video driver?
<truepurple> I mean, not for linux
<stlsaint> truepurple: for windows?
<truepurple> yeah
<stlsaint> dont think that would be a good idea
<th^^> truepurple: i mean, selecting 'ubuntu classic' from login screen, with compiz effects
<truepurple> What wouldn't be a good idea?
<th^^> do you see dropshadows and stuff then?
<stlsaint> unless you install another driver first then use "Device Manager" to switch drivers
<truepurple> th^^: How do I start this compiz?
<th^^> truepurple: choose 'ubuntu classic' in login screen :)
<duanedesign> truepurple: is your card an HD card? is this a desktop or laptop
<truepurple> stlsaint: You mean purging the driver wouldn't be a good idea? Don't worry, some soft driver takes over or something
<truepurple> duanedesign: desktop, a radeon HD 6850
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: wanna see a fdisk -l result?
<stlsaint> truepurple: you mean a generic driver? guess that will work
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: lol, not if you have 225 devices listed
<truepurple> stlsaint: Well, for the longest time I didn't have a listed driver, yet could load to classic desktop
<duanedesign> truepurple: ok so it does look like their is a catalyst driver for it
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: http://pastebin.com/JRmKRh8r
<truepurple> duanedesign: From additional drivers everything looks like it is in working order, but catalyst won't run, and neither will unity
<truepurple> duanedesign: So how do I purge the current driver in additional drivers?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: LOL, ok tell me again what you did to get this?
<truepurple> There is a command for it, but I forget exactly how it goes
<truepurple> th^^: Are you able to open your catalyst center?
<th^^> yes
<rokyronnie> so I had that disk with a partition ~119Gb and rest of it were another NTFS partition with XP on it, I deleted that one, so there were free space, and I wanted to combine those 2, I mean the 119Gb part + ~30Gb free space
<truepurple> th^^: How do I purge the current driver so I can try to reinstall again?
<rokyronnie> so I did it with a software ( in WIndows, sorry I can't remember the name now ) it did something, after that it reboot my PC
<duanedesign> truepurple: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<th^^> unclick it in additional drivers :)
<truepurple> th^^: I told you, it doesn't work
<truepurple> th^^: It removes it, but readding it is too quick
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: you tried editing a linux partition with widows Disk Management application?
<th^^> it's probably fast only since it doesn't need to redownload it
<truepurple> th^^: Like its using cache or something to quickly add it back
<truepurple> th^^: Well perhaps I should try to redownload it
<th^^> sorry, i don't know better than that, i just clicked the driver on in additional drivers :)
<truepurple> Here is a more aggressive recipe which removes both -fglrx and -ati, and reinstalls the latter:
<truepurple> What does it mean, reinstalls the latter, you mean the ati part? I thought they were the same thing
<duanedesign> truepurple: you do not want the latter
<duanedesign> you want fglrx
<truepurple> What id the difference between "fglrx" and "ati"?
<rokyronnie> oh no
<truepurple> *is
<th^^> later is the open one i guess
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: there were those ntfs partitions
<th^^> fglrx is the proprietary driver
<rokyronnie> stlsaint : were 2 partitions, one 119Gb and the other one with my XP ( ~30Gb )
<duanedesign> truepurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<truepurple> "sudo: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh: command not found"
<duanedesign> truepurple: ati is the open source driver. It is less capable then the proprietary fglrx driver
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: so you tried merging two ntfs partitions and when you rebooted you came out with this setup??
<rokyronnie> stlsaint:so I installed XP on another HDD, after that removed the 30gb partition, and after that I wanted to combine those, 119+30
<rokyronnie> yes
<rokyronnie> I mean, after
<th^^> truepurple: i think the quickiest fix would be to download 11.04 iso, and just do fresh install
<truepurple> duanedesign: I wish people would stop linking me to that page, it falls outside of what is working
<truepurple> th^^: Is there a way to move /home to another partition?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: alright, is that script still runnign
<rokyronnie> stlsaint:reboot it worked very very slow, but I discovered that I can't open that partition , I can't remember exactly the error messeage, so.. I searched on internet, someone said that a fixmbr should help, I did it from XP boot CD
<th^^> hum, not really 'move' but.. you need to create new partition i think
<rokyronnie> stlsaint:and then I discovered is the same, so... came here in Ubuntu and discovered that "I have 125 devices"
<rokyronnie> yes, still computing
<truepurple> th^^: I know that, but if I can't move it...
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: that script should not still running, strange, alright let it continue
<minimalseeker> Hi I am trying to do a minimal install of natty from the alternate cd and I have some questions. a) During minimal install my ethernet connection is not recognized. My laptop has a JMicron MC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05) Its driver is here -> jme-1.0.7.1.tbz2 at ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/Ethernet/Linux/ But I guess this driver is not in the minimal install/alternate install CD.
<rokyronnie> I don't think it's still workin' I mean.. I can't hear that HDD working anymore
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: is there a file in your /home titled RESULTS.txt ?
<Froq> so if I want to move my /var to a different partition, do I have to say it mounts @ "/var"?
<stlsaint> Froq: you will have to edit fstab to show where the new location is
<rokyronnie> no
<minimalseeker> b) If I ignore the ethernet problem, the base install progresses and goes through a "select and install software" stage and completes install. If it is a base install/command line install, why is it installing any other software?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: alright we will give it another ten minutes i guess and then start manually digging into the system
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: i dont think you fully completed the process of merging those partitions
<truepurple> th^^: Are you there?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: what did you try doing in gparted?
<rokyronnie> just see what's up there
<Froq> stlsaint: I am doing a fresh server install though.
<rokyronnie> I didn't did anything
<truepurple> I did the purge command, does that mean I need to restart?
<minimalseeker> c) if I let it complete the install, the system reboots but the scree does not even turn on. I googled to get this solution: http://byedesigns.com/2011/04/01/ubuntu-10-10-blank-screen-after-install-solved/
<duanedesign> truepurple: if you have been installing the driver from 'Additional Drivers', maybe try the driver from the ATI website it is a little newer
<minimalseeker> But I am stumped after that.
<truepurple> duanedesign: If you run a purge command, does that require a restart to finalize?
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: sorry if my english is not grammatical right :D
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: so you are at cli now?
<minimalseeker> because changing quietsplash to nomodeset single brings up a root command line
<rokyronnie> stlsaint: it stoped working, but I can't see any file
<duanedesign> truepurple: truepurple no
<duanedesign> oops
<minimalseeker> stlsaint, yes
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: it is there, check the desktop and user /home
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: you new to linux?
<minimalseeker> Unfortunately, yes. I am trying to learn...
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: aye, so you are logged into your system via the cli?
<rokyronnie> I can't find it, how it must be called?
<truepurple> duanedesign: Will that purge command work just fine with the version from the Ati website as well?
<Froq> cli = command line interface!
<Froq> giving my 2 cents!
<minimalseeker> yes, but its a generic root. as in not in the format of myname@mycomputer name. Just root@mycomputername
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: run these commands in this order: (minus the quotes): "cd" "ls"
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: well hence a minimal install
<rokyronnie> ok
<rokyronnie> and now?
<truepurple> duanedesign: th^^: Will that purge command work just fine with removing the ATI direct download version driver as well?
<stlsaint> you will need to add users etc
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: do you still not see the file?
<rokyronnie> I see just desktop dcuments and other directories
<rokyronnie> but no file
<minimalseeker> But I did add users when I did the base system install. after editing the grub  with the nomodeset single command I opted to "fall to root command with network support"
<stlsaint> oh, well thats why you are at cli than
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: strange again
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: wait are you in linux or windows?
<rokyronnie> linux of course
<minimalseeker> ah - so what do I do not to get network support?
<stlsaint> haha had me scared for a moment
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: you DONT want network support?
<minimalseeker> sorry what do I do NOW to get network support
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: you may need to use locate command to find the file
<rokyronnie> probably it would be great to do what Gparted says but...... how? how can I give it a chdsk if I can't boot from my XP cd
<rokyronnie> how it is called?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: what does gparted say to do?
<minimalseeker> (because the ethernet was not recognized in the first place)
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: so how do you have internet right now?
<rokyronnie> stlsaint:Failed to mount /dev/sda5 Input/Output error
<rokyronnie> NTFS is inconsistent.Run chckdsk /f on WIndows then reboot it twice
<truepurple> duanedesign: th^^: Will that purge command work just fine with removing the ATI direct download version driver as well?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: well you wont be able to use live file system check unless you are running btrfs so you will need to boot to a live cd if you are trying to check the entire drive
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: or do you just want to do the sda5 partition?
<minimalseeker> Okay - I am on another laptop of mine with winxp on it. I have a linux laptop that is stuck at root command after the alternate install command line install that I then rescued with the quietsplash > nomodeset change
<minimalseeker> that linux laptop is hardwired to the router
<rokyronnie> now all I want is to recover those HDD, I don't wanna lose a bit of it
<minimalseeker> but the ethernet was not recognized.
<rokyronnie> and then.. make it a one single partition
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: you have two drives yes?
<rokyronnie> yes
<minimalseeker> because I think the jmicron ethernet is not included in the modules.
<minimalseeker> modules in the alternate cd
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: probably not but you should have gotten a generic driver
<minimalseeker> if I did, why is the ethernet not being recognized?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: well your option is to boot to a livecd and run fsck on those two drives (linux livecd)
<minimalseeker> there are no flashing lights where the ethernet jack is connected to the laptop port.
<rokyronnie> windows live CD?
<minimalseeker> though the router says the line is connected
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: i suggest using the linux cd/usb as windows cannot see linux partitions properly
<rokyronnie> well, now I am running 11.04 live CD
<rokyronnie> that's where I am
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: can you ping google from that laptop or have you confirmed that networking is not functioning?
<Froq> rokyronnie: are you in cli?
<rokyronnie> what's cli
<rokyronnie> ?
<Froq> rokyronnie: nvm
<truepurple> duanedesign: th^^: Will that purge command work just fine with removing the ATI direct download version driver as well?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: oh cool, let me get ya a fsck link
<rokyronnie> oh well :) ok
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: HA
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: i forgot
<Froq> rokyronnie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_interface
<minimalseeker> yes, I have confirmed that networking is not functioning because when I tried to get something via the apt-get command then it says nothing is found.
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: where did you download that script to?? Check in there for the results file
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: nothing is found?
<rokyronnie> uh, I am there but is not there
<stlsaint> minimalseeker: can you try the ping command for me just to verify
<minimalseeker> this is what I am trying to do: http://minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/p/guide.html
<minimalseeker> can you tell me the ping command?
<Froq> minimalseeker: what does ifconfig tell you?
<rokyronnie> stlsaint : can I run something like chkdsk from here?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: oh you checked in the downloads folder?
<rokyronnie> yes
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: one sec
<duanedesign> truepurple: if the first command did not work just go to the next one
<duanedesign> truepurple: actually if you look at the section above that one  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20Need%20to%20purge%20-fglrx
<truepurple> What do you want me to look for?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: you able to boot to a windows cd?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: cause a chkdsk would be better than a fsck
<truepurple> duanedesign: I don't see anything that refers to the type you download from ATI, and want to know I have a means to remove, before I install
<bennipropper> someone help
<stlsaint> bennipropper: ask a question
<rokyronnie> no :(, I tried HirenCD, cause on that I have windowx xp live, but it won't work, it loads forever, and that happened to on xp boot cd
<bennipropper> cool... ok... i installed the latest ubuntu, but there is no boot screen showing up when i start the pc... it goes strait to windows... Did I do something wrong???
<Froq> bennipropper: you need to direct the computer to boot to the ubuntu GRUB
<Froq> bennipropper: are they on the same partition
<Froq> ?
<stlsaint> Froq: wanna take this one :D
<bennipropper> sounds simple, but I don't really kwno what that is
<Froq> stlsaint:  I can try!!! :)
<bennipropper> eh... no
<bennipropper> i cleared another disk and installed it there
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: that sucks
<Froq> bennipropper: I mean same HDD
<Froq>  sorry
<rokyronnie> I know ;(
<bennipropper> different hdd's
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: well if you want you can run fsck but that would require ntfs.fsck which im sure is not installed, crap i needed that script
<Froq> You can go into your BIOS and change the boot HDD to the one storing Ubuntu
<rokyronnie> if I run that is says : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: hey what is shown in the left pane where you see the directorys? How many drives are there
<Froq> bennipropper: then also, the grub bootloader may be able to recognize the windows install natively, and if not we can work on that later.
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: in the file browser i mean
<bennipropper> wow that sounds simple...
<Froq> bennipropper: so try that first
<bennipropper> so just make the ubuntu disk primary
<bennipropper> ?
<rokyronnie> one about 5.0Gb and one 65 which is XP one
<bennipropper> I'll try that
<rokyronnie> the 5 is with 11.04
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: so your other drive is not mounted or shown?
<bennipropper> thanks... maybe I'll be back later when it fails :P
<rokyronnie> nope
<rokyronnie> just those 2
<Froq> bennipropper: yeah
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: at this stage i would suggest outside help, if i was in your situation i would take that drive and put it in a external case and take it to some professionals if you have data that you absolutely CANNOT lose
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: we keep messing with the drive and its likely to ultimately crash on ya
<rokyronnie> there are some apps in Hires CD, I'm gonna boot on it and see what I can do
<rokyronnie> brb
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: it is more than likely that recoverable but the cylinders are all scatterd and jacked right now
<minimalseeker> sorry - I have to leave for an urgent call. thanks for trying to help out. I will be back and report on what ifconfig tells me. meanwhile, this is my post at ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740834
<minimalseeker> thanks
<th^^> truepurple: semi-here :)
<truepurple> th^^: Well, can you answer that question? i have been delaying reloading for that answer :p
<th^^> what was the question? :P
<th^^> too much text to scroll :P
<th^^> no, you don't need to boot after purge
<truepurple> Those purging instructions, will they work on the direct download from ATI website?
<avinash> Hi guys , my wireless n/w is connected and it gets the IP .. but some how not able to browse sites .. it gets stuck in resolving proxy .. any help pls ..
<th^^> i have no idea, sorry :)
<th^^> never installed them 'by hand'
<duanedesign> truepurple: the first command will
<truepurple> For sure fully duanedesign?
<duanedesign> yes
<Froq> avinash: can you connect to your router @ the router IP?
<duanedesign> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx <---you can get the most recent Catalyst/Fglrx here
<duanedesign> truepurple: ^
<truepurple> duanedesign: That is the file I am talking about, your sure those commands will fully purge that file, and not just the one from additional drivers?
<duanedesign> truepurple: you should also be able to find instructions for removing it in the release notes
<duanedesign> http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_11.3_Linux_Installer.pdf
<avinash> Froq, yes .. my wireless router ip is 192.168.2.1 .. i can ping it and it responds ...
<Froq> avinash: .... ok.  you running desktop or server?
<avinash> i am on a laptop ..
<avinash> its 10.04 ubuntu ..
<avinash> sorry 10.10
<Froq> what does ifconfig give you in the terminal?
<avinash> Froq, it gives eth1(192.168.2.7) and lo (127.0.0.1)
<Froq> you are connected via hardwire ethernet?
<truepurple> duanedesign: but that might not result in a full removal
<avinash> Froq, nope .. its via wireless WIFI ..
<truepurple> sounds like you don't know anyway
<Froq> o duh, you mentioned that... sorry
<avinash> Froq, i tried with a wired n/w also .. but i saw same problem .. like i get ip for eth0 , but not able to connect to any site ..
<Froq> kk
<Froq> avinash: kk
<Froq> avinash: you running firefox?
<avinash> Froq, no i am running chrome ..
<Froq> avinash: try firefox fast, and see what happens?  that is on there by default
<avinash> Froq, tried  this ... tried google.com , gets stuck in *loading*
<Froq> avinash: i got nothign for you bro.  sorry
<avinash> Froq, hey no problem man .. thanks for spending time to check ...thanks buddy
<Froq> avinash: sorry for being too newby still... hopefully in a short while after running all this I can get more advanced and give people the answer to yoru problem!
<avinash> Froq, yeah sure .. ;-) ..
<Froq> avinash: haha.  so you new to ubuntu?
<avinash> Froq, not that much .. but this problem has been haunting me for a while ..
<Froq> avinash: does your computer have N capabilities on the wirelss card?
<avinash> Froq, N Capabilites .. how should i check ... any keyword in ifconfig ?
<Froq> avinash: iw phy phy0 info
<avinash> Froq, iwconfig phy tells me ( no such device ) and i don't have iw installed .. give me a min .. i ll install
<Froq> kk
<kristian_> hurm... should I get a NAS server or try to set up my old desktop as one? What will use less energy?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, got 2 cents on this?
<Mjiig> 'lo everyone, anyone know how i can reorder items in the unity side bar. nothing i try does anything...
<bennipropper> hi
<bennipropper> does anyone know how to make my steelseries headset work on ubuntu 11.04???
<coalwater> lol bet he was like screw this im leaving
<UndiFineD> yes people are appearantly still playing counterstrike and hope steam is available with a new release
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-01
<kristian_> what's the cool way to backup some really small files to a network something something?
<kristian_> I have a script that emails them to me... I'd like another option as well
<ghostnappa> Hey
<ghostnappa> Okay guys, I have a problem. On my main PC, various shmup games seem to be uncontrollable. Most think that I am holding up+left, but rrootage just doesn't move at all. it happens on ubuntu variants, fedora, and every other linux install that I have tried so it isn't just ubuntu exclusive. Testing in a liveCD environment between two seperate PC's reveals that this is only a problem with my PC and not the other
<ghostnappa> one. This is a problem with native games, WINE, and MAME. But seems to only be effecting games with joystick support. I honestly have no idea where to start searching for answers here, but thought this could be a decent starting point.
<ghostnappa> I have no joysticks, just using a standard keyboard and mouse
<SerialMDK> anyone here help me with a problem?
<ghostnappa> I could try
<ghostnappa> but I have my own problem to figure out too
<ghostnappa> so depends what it is
<SerialMDK> ubuntu will not install
<SerialMDK> i hit install to hdd and the screen goes black
<ghostnappa> 11.04 I am guessing?
<SerialMDK> yes
<SerialMDK> i tried many diff cd's and flash drives
<SerialMDK> all do the same thing
<ghostnappa> interesting, haven't heard of that problem before. Did you have the same problem on older ubuntu distro's?
<SerialMDK> i had 9.1 worked fine
<SerialMDK> updated to 10.02 and it didnt work
<SerialMDK> and i did x32 and x64 11.04
<ghostnappa> I think that may be out of my own reach. You could try the
<ghostnappa> #ubuntu channel
<ghostnappa> they have a lot more active people on there than this place
<SerialMDK> i figured since im a noob id try here first
<SerialMDK> thank you anyways
<ghostnappa> No problem
<neo_> hi
<neo_> help
<duanedesign> hello
<neo_> How can i install vlc media player on ubuntu 11.04?
<neo_> please help !
<duanedesign> hello neo_
<duanedesign> neo_: you can install it from the terminal using the apt-get command or you can install it using the Software Center
<duanedesign> neo_: if you click the Ubuntu logo in the top left, and in the Dash type 'sof'. You should see the Software Center.
<duanedesign> or you can open a Terminal and run the command:  sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<neo_> thank you
<neo_> downloading ...
<Dangr_> Hey there - I upgraded to 11.04 and have dual monitors - however I can't move a window from one monitor to another
<Dangr_> any ideas as to why that is happening?
<Dangr_> When I drag the window to the side to move to another monitor it resizes to half the screen size - Windows 7 style
<coalwater> i think if u install ccsm or something u can control it
<helloEARTH> can anyone point me to the right direction to enable ubuntu 11.04 to network with windows?
<MrChrisDruif> samba?
<helloEARTH> ok, reading up on it right now
<virgo> hi
<virgo> i have ubuntu 10.10 Netbook and for some time now my software center doesnt work
<virgo> when i execute it, the window never appeares, it only shows on taskbar for few sec
<Puck`> hey guys
<Puck`> is there any way i can add the Desktop shortcut to Unity? (:
<th^^> pfhffpfpf, how hard it can be to capture audio from applications :p
<th^^> these pulseaudio/soundrecorder guides are just failing for me :p
<th^^> audacity seems to have nice little dropdown for input source, why the heck normal sound recorder doesn't have this
<eiriksvin> grrrr i cant get my flash to play certain videos
<JustMeDude> hi can someone pls help, somehow I corrupted my top bar and the launcher in 11.04, was messing with compiz to get transparency back
<nlsthzn-work> :/ 4 minutes and no answer and the person leaves... even a burger at McDonalds takes longer
<dr0pb3ar> quick question. I have 2 networks at home a wired and a wireless, each on their own router with their own staticIP. I understand that network manager chooses the strongest connection and dropps the others temporarily. Is there a way of keeping both connections alive? only the wireless one is used to connect to the internet
<dr0pb3ar> so I need to keep the wireless network alive and running even when the wired connection is running simultaneously
<dr0pb3ar> hope that makes sense
<Daniel0108> hi
<ikt> heya
<Daniel0108> I have to reinstall my ubuntu, because I messed up my firewall config, even when I flush iptables it's still blocking connections :/ Which version should I install? 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04?
<dr0pb3ar> depends which one you like...
<Daniel0108> dr0pb3ar: 10.10 and 10.04 :P
<dr0pb3ar> I just updated to 11.04 and am finding the new layout a bit difficult
<dr0pb3ar> it maximises the screen. I find everything a bit less accessible though
<Daniel0108> dr0pb3ar: I don't like unity, and the gnome in 11.04 is a bit buggy, I'll choose 10.04, it's LT
<Daniel0108> S
<Dangr_> Hey there everyone - I upgrade to 11.04 - but decided its not for me - I installed using Wubi but would like to go back to 10.10 or 10.04 with Wubi - how can I do that?
<Dangr_> I saw that putting an iso in the same folder as Wubi was supposed to work - but putting 10.10 cd Desktop ISO in a folder with Wubi didn't seem to work
<holstein> you can uninstall wubis like windows software Dangr_
<holstein> just backup your data
<holstein> remove it
<Dangr_> holstein: Yep I just did that - which is cake :)
<holstein> and reinstall whatever version you'd like
<Dangr_> holstein: well I'd like to use Wubi again - but I can't seem to figure out how to get Wubit to pick 10.10 and not 11.04
<holstein> Dangr_: you need to get the specific wubi
<holstein> or use the wubi thats on the install disc
<holstein> *if its on the install disc
<Dangr_> holstein: I suspected as much - any leads on where I can obtain that?
<holstein> Dangr_: i prefer using the one on the disc
<holstein> since you wont have to go and download the iso
<Dangr_> holstein: Live CD? or mail order? Is there a difference?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<holstein> Dangr_: ?
<Dangr_> holstein: oh my
<holstein> you have to make the live CD
<Dangr_> holstein: I should have just read a little more....
<Dangr_> holstein: Sorry :)
<holstein> the mail order one comes to you
<holstein> Dangr_: no worries :)
<Dangr_> holstein: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Dangr_> Its right at the bottom :-P
<holstein> all the official iso's should be the same
<Dangr_> yeah tahts what I thought too - but then I doubted myself
<holstein> live will be different from alternate
<Dangr_> right right- is it just a difference in desktop environments?
<holstein> live and alternate, the installer is different
<holstein> and the alternate has not live environment
<holstein> but you end up with the same thing
<holstein> after installing
<holstein> *assuming you want that
<holstein> from the alternate CD
<Dangr_> ooo ok I see
<holstein> you can do different things
<holstein> like a command line only install
<Dangr_> One day I'll be man enough to brave that
<holstein> no reason
<holstein> if you need it, you'll know
<holstein> and just do it
<Dangr_> holstein: right right - thanks for your help as usual - I'll be back in a bit
<holstein> Dangr_: o/
<Dangr_> holstein: gonna give this a whirl
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck Dangr_
<preyas1> sir i wanna change my wallpaper but i am not able to do it
<preyas1> through appearance
<preyas1> instead that a solid color is coming
<holstein> preyas1: 11.04?
<preyas1> yes
<holstein> unity?
<preyas1> i installed gnome 3
<preyas1> which works perfectly
<holstein> yeah?
<preyas1> yeah
<holstein> how about changing the wallpaper?
<holstein> hows that going ;)
<preyas1> my wall paper is not changing
<preyas1> this is the problem which is jst caused
<preyas1> when i installed some prrograms
<holstein> preyas1: hmmm
<holstein> im not sure what to suggest
<holstein> where are you getting gnome3?
<holstein> ppa?
<preyas1> yes
<preyas1> after adding it
<preyas1> my theme was the old one
<preyas1> i corrected it by using two commands
<holstein> i think your going to have to look for help in some gnome channels
<preyas1> k
<holstein> i bet the first thing is going to be the version though
<preyas1> k
<ikt> holstein, rofl
<holstein> maybe need to get the most recent
<holstein> or see whats in the ppa
<holstein> ikt: ?
<ikt> <holstein> how about changing the wallpaper? <- :D
<preyas1> k
<preyas1> i ll find in gnome channels
<preyas1> can u give me the gnome server
<holstein> preyas1: good luck
<preyas1> thx
<holstein> you can hang here as long as you like though
<holstein> im not kicking you out :)
<preyas1> k
<preyas1> i mean what is the name of gnome server like this server name is#ubuntu-beginners-team
<holstein> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<preyas1> holstein, thx
<Froq> does anyone know @ what speed a CD can write?  Does it top off @ 1MB/sec?  or what?
<Froq> naveed: hello
<naveed> hmmm:)
<naveed> Froq:) i m here too :) bro
<justas> simply guide how how install programs ? like install_flash_player__linux.deb   ?
<naveed> Justas :  there are few way to install it ...
<naveed> Justas : go to application menu and you will see Ubutu Software center option
<Froq> how do I flush out my IP settings?
<Sidewinder1> justas: Synaptic Package Manager is your friend.
<punguy> I had trouble with flash player install yesterday when I tried installing from browser. I used synaptic package manager searched for flash and installed the package for flash for mozilla and it worked just fine.
<Sidewinder1> What punguy said!
<Froq> how do I flush out my IP settings?
<justas> ok , i open sunaptic package manager , now what ? (ssorry very new linux user , dont know basic whing s)
<Froq> nvm I got it... so guys, everytime I try to make my IP a static IP, it messes up... and I lose connectivity. I don't know why.
<naveed> Froq?  i did not get your point bro? mean you want to change setting ???
<naveed> Justas: you will see search option
<justas> yes i see
<naveed> type software name
<naveed> justas. it will give you list of software and then chose your required software from list and select Install by cliking right on that software
<Froq> naveed: well I am trying to set my IP to a static IP but when I do, I lose all connectivity to the internet, I know I have my netmask and gateway correct
<Sidewinder1> justas: Or click on anything in the list and type flash.
<naveed> Froq :  hmm it should work bro..i have also static address
<Sidewinder1> Froq: Why not just leave it "dynamic" it should still bind to whatever IP you're assigned?
<Froq> yeah, I guess.
<Froq> huh.... just wanted to forward my ssh port 22 to the computer, so I can log to it later.
<Froq> naveed: so how did you add additional channels to xChat?
<Froq> naveed: nvm i got it
<Sidewinder1> Server-->join channel
<Sidewinder1> Ot List of cahnnels
<naveed> froq: okay
<Sidewinder1> Or
<Froq> aw.... now i am on both.
<Sidewinder1> Close one
<truepurple> Hello
<naveed> truepurple: Hi
<truepurple> I need some help with ATI drivers
<Froq> when i st my IPv4 so static, I lose connectivity, anyone know why?
<Froq> i have all my info set correctly (i believe)
<truepurple> th^^: You there?
<Froq> IP Address: 192.168.1.155
<Froq> Broadcast Address: 192.168.1.255 ; Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 ; Default route: 192.168.1.1
<th^^> truepurple: sup?
<truepurple> froq: You sure your ISP is capapable of static?
<escott> Froq, can you ping numeric addresses?
<truepurple> Still having that problem from yesterday
<Froq> truepurple: well I am running from my router, so yes my router can do static
<escott> truepurple, thats not his ISP thats his router
<truepurple> I know that is his internal IP
<truepurple> But he said static, and internal IP being static is a given
<Froq> yeah I can ping it.
<naveed> do you set DNS
<naveed> ???
<Froq> naveed: no DNS set
<naveed> Froq; you must add DNS IP address
<truepurple> th^^: Got any other ideas?
<Froq> naveed: o you have too?!  I didn't know that.  lol... lets see if that fixes it.
<th^^> uhm, not really, except clean install :p
<naveed> Froq: do this and
<truepurple> How does one move /home from one partition to another BTW? Can one just copy/paste?
<escott> Froq, without dns you can't convert www.ubuntu.com into numbers to connect to.
<th^^> truepurple: if you have another partition, you can copy your /home/foo folder there, then mount it as /home when reinstalling
<Froq> naveed: I thought my router would resolve teh DNS issue, and send it out.
<escott> truepurple, be sure to use the archive flag in the copy to preserve permissions and ownership
<truepurple> foo?
<th^^> foo, your username :P
<escott> Froq, you are explicitely disabling that by going static
<Froq> naveed: wow... what a stupid mistake on my part... that is why I coudl ping it from within the network, but could not reach outside the netwrk... tahnks
<Froq> escott: that I didn't realize, thanks guys!  what do you recommend I put down as my DNS server?
<escott> Froq, if you want a pc to have a consistent address your router can map the mac address to the ip and use the rest for dhcp
<truepurple> I don't understand, I thought the folder with ones username came before home
<Froq> @ the moment, I just went with Google, 8.8.8.8
<naveed> Froq: ) hahahahah:) good
<escott> Froq, so you have mac address 01:23:45... assigned to 192.168.1.50 and dhcp leases for 192.168.1.100 and up
<Froq> escott: yeah, I know it can, and I am rocking DD-WRT, however, when glancing around in there last night I couldn't find it for the life of me... I know it is there, but now I cannot find it.. :/
<truepurple> escott: how do I do that
<th^^> truepurple: you cannot "move" home to it's own partition, you need to make new partitions first, mount somewhere (lets say /foo), then copy your /home/<username> folder to as /foo/<username>
<naveed> any one try to mount exFAT partition in Ubuntu ??
<escott> truepurple, cp -aR /home /newhome
<th^^> then you can mount this partition which was mounted as /foo in your current installation, as /home when reinstalling
<escott> truepurple, you actually want to do that as sudo cp
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, The default set up is /home/truepurple
<truepurple> escott: Sorry to be so dense but I am not understanding most of what your saying
<th^^> escott: i think the issue here is that he doesn't have separate /home partition, just one big / and he'd need to do reinstall..
<Froq> escott: I found it! :)  Duh, I just missed it, and I think I will go that way so then it is easier!
<Froq> thanks guys!
<truepurple> I can create another partition
<escott> th^^, he can do that, his first step is to move the data onto / and then resize
<truepurple> That is not a issue
<truepurple> escott: What do you mean by "mount somewhere"?
<th^^> then create one, format it as ext4, and mount it to *any* /location :)
<escott> truepurple, cp -R (recursive) -a (archive preserves ownership and permissions) /source/path /dest/path
<th^^> or, you can just click the partition in nautilus i guess
<th^^> ctrl-c your home folder, and paste to new partition
<truepurple> escott said I couldn't just move /home to a new partition, I had to mount or something
<escott> Froq, i think tomato firmware has been getting a bit more support than dd-wrt recently you might try it
<truepurple> but the terminology eludes me
<escott> truepurple, th^^ said that not me
<escott> truepurple, what do you want to accomplish?
<Froq> escott: o man, really!  okay... I will have to look into changing it over then.
<truepurple> oh right
<Froq> anyone know why DD-WRT is losing support?
<escott> the dd-wrt developer wanted to start charging money, and there were gpl violation concenrs
<escott> at least thats my understanding... i didn't follow it all too closely
<truepurple> escott: Nothing yet, I am weighing my options. But one possible option is to move /home to a new parttition I would create to preserve data, then reinstall ubuntu freesh
<escott> truepurple, so you have single partition for everything, and you want to split it into / and /home
<truepurple> escott: Is it as easy as moving /home to said new partition?
<Froq> escott: ok.  thank you for explanation!
<truepurple> escott: No, I don't need to split the current partition, most of my HDD is unpartitioned
<escott> truepurple, you have to create that partition to start with.
<escott> truepurple, ok word of warning ANY attempt to modify partitions CAN lead to data lose. make sure you have backups of anything critical
<truepurple> escott: Of course, that's obvious and I said so
<truepurple> escott: I don't need to modify any partitions!
<escott> truepurple, so if you already have your new partition formated you need to mount it
<truepurple> escott: Is it as simple as moving /home onto a new partition?
<escott> so sudo mkdir /newhome; sudo mount /dev/sda# /newhome
<truepurple> escott: What do you mean by mount?
<th^^> rather just copy it
<escott> sudo cp -aR /home /newhome
<escott> then verify that everything in /newhome looks good
<truepurple> escott: I don't have the partition yet, but I will, thats not difficult
<escott> then you can sudo mv /home /oldhome; sudo mv /newhome /home; modify fstab as needed; reboot
<truepurple> escott: What do you mean by mount? What do you mean by mount?
<escott> truepurple, mount attaches a device filesystem to the tree
<th^^> truepurple: you can just click the new partition in file manager
<th^^> and it "mounts"
<th^^> then you can copy stuff there
<truepurple> escott: Does this need to be done under the new install or the old one?
<th^^> old one
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Open Nautilus, on the left panel right click on the partition and click on Mount.
<truepurple> What happens if I didn't mount it?
<Froq> how do you open an app via terminal in ubuntu?  Like it OsX, it was "open -a Firefox.app"
<Sidewinder1> No mount; no copy, or anything else.
<escott> truepurple, if you don't mount then you are copying files to the same filesystem
<escott> truepurple, so they would end up on the same partition
<truepurple> escott: So linux can't use any partition it hasn't mounted?
<escott> Froq, in unity 11.04 click on the ubuntu icon in the top left and type terminal
<escott> truepurple, exactly
<Sidewinder1> Froq: Simply type Firefox in terminal.
<Sidewinder1> No need for the "open".
<truepurple> escott: So how to I tell the new install to use the old /home on the new partition?
<Froq_> escott, I know that would work, but I just want to knwo how to start apps via terminal in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, The new install will do it automatically.
<escott> truepurple, new-old-new im getting confused. can we use drive names and partitions sda1 and ubuntu version numbers 11.04 instead
<escott> Froq_, sorry just type fire[TAB]
<Froq_> Sidewinder1, ... figured it out!  I was capitalizing my F in firefox!   thz
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: Because its named /home?
<Sidewinder1> Froq, No prob.
<truepurple> escott: That would be confusing for me
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, the new install will look for /home/your_user-name and install your home directory there.
<Froq_> well see ya guys!  have a good day.  Time to go get my study on. :(  PEACE
<Sidewinder1> Bye Froq_
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: So I need to use the same user name as last time or it won't work?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Not really; if you've copied all of your home settings to the "new" partition; the new install will create a brand new /home/your_username directory..
<Sidewinder1> Hope that makes sense.
<Sidewinder1> It would be best, however to keep the same user name; that way you'll not have any "permission" problems.
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: If it makes a new directory, what about the directory I copied over from the previous install, andd the files within??
<Sidewinder1> Directories and partitions are two entirely different things.
<truepurple> I know that
<Sidewinder1> Sorry
<Sidewinder1> Guess I'm not making myself clear :-(
<truepurple> But you said the new install would create a brand new directory
<truepurple> I want it to use the old directory copied over from the old install
<Sidewinder1> Yes: /home/your-user-name
<escott> truepurple, have you already done your new install?
<truepurple> No, I am just learning how to do it right now
<escott> as im understanding what you are saying you want to have two ubuntu installs on the same computer and then copy the home from the old to the new
<escott> in which case i would do your new install first
<Sidewinder1> Then you simply copy from your separate /home/your_username to the new home....
<escott> then copy the data
<truepurple> escott: No
<Sidewinder1> escott: Unless I'm misunderstanding him/her, all he's looking for is a separate home dir on another partition
<Sidewinder1> ???
<escott> Sidewinder1, your guess is as good as mine. im horribly confused about what is going on. something was said about a new install
<Sidewinder1> That way a fresh install can be done without loosing all of the previous user settings?
<truepurple> escott: From what I understand, I can copy my /home onto a second partition. Format over my current install of ubuntu  for a new install, then use  the same  /home I copied from before
<Sidewinder1> YES!!!!
<truepurple> But someone spoke of the new install making a new directory, rather then using the old one I copy over
<truepurple> At least that is how it sounded to me
<kristian_> hurm
<escott> truepurple, the new install will create a /home directory, but it can be made empty and your new partition mounted onto that /home
<kristian_> should I go with a custom install from mini.iso or Lubuntu....?
<escott> so that when you go to /home in the new system you are actually seeing your partition
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Please go here; it's a tutorial to do EXACTLY what you are requesting: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<truepurple> escott: Sorry, but I am having a hell of a time understanding what you just said
<escott> so / is on partition 1 and your home data on partition 2 and /home is a folder on partition 1, but partition 2 is mounted onto /home so that when you go to /home you end up in partition 2
<Sidewinder1> Hope that helps!
<escott> when you mount /dev/sda2 onto /home then /home becomes a window into /dev/sda2
<Sidewinder1> Wow, got quiet, all of a sudden.
<truepurple> escott: So how does the new install creating a new directory play into this? That is the thing I have been told that confuses me most
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Please see my link, above.
<Sidewinder1> It explains everything.
<escott> truepurple, well there are two approaches you may be able to tell the new install to use the home you plan to create, or you could set it up post install (just modifying /etc/fstab)
<Sidewinder1> OMG...
<Sidewinder1> escott, May I PM you?
<escott> sure
<truepurple> Well that information on the webpage isn't for a fresh install
<truepurple> So if I set it up post install, the new install doesn't create a /home directory escott?
<escott> truepurple, lets focus on the problem at hand.. namely copying the data in /home to the new partition
<truepurple> You told me the command to do that
<truepurple> escott: Please help me understand this key aspect of the whole thing, perhaps by answering that question
<escott> truepurple, its tough to explain this... its just "how it works" my view on this is run the command, see what it does, come to understand how it works
<escott> truepurple, but if you would feel more comfortable with a gui then i'm sure there are gui approaches
<truepurple> escott: Ok, lets move on a moment then. Can I have windows use ubuntus /home directory for files too?
<escott> truepurple, its not advisable for a number of reasons
<escott> a) windows can't open ubuntu's prefered filesystem format (ext4)
<truepurple> I could use ext3 or ntsf
<Sidewinder1> Windows can not see an ext-3 or ext-4 without a specific driver for same.
<escott> b) ubuntu support for windows filesystem (ntfs) while good is not perfect
<truepurple> I could install the driver
<escott> c) ubuntu would have lots of files you wouldn't want windows touching and vice-versa
<truepurple> Why?
<Sidewinder1> But, why would you want to?
<escott> if you have a big partition of music files you could put those on something like ntfs and share that folder
<truepurple> Because, if I have a game save from linux, I might want to load it in windows and visa versa. I make alot of text files to keep track of information
<truepurple> I might want to use open office or something and open those files in either OS, rather then constantly duplicating the information or being able to access them from only one OS
<escott> truepurple, its best practice to create a partition in windows (drive letter) explicitly for sharing, and share only files in that folder
<truepurple> Its frankly too messy if they can't share the same saves and stuff
<truepurple> escott, then can I have linux not use /home at all, but use that instead?
<escott> so on windows you would save files to d:\ and they would appear in ubuntu's /media/windows or some such
<escott> truepurple, i wouldn't recommend that because its too easy for the configuration of your desktop environment (favorite applications, button order, etc) to get messed up by windows
<truepurple> How is that?
<escott> truepurple, they are different systems, and they don't understand what is important to each other
<Froq> what files is he wanting to share?
<truepurple> So if I tell say open office in windows to use the same folder as open office in ubuntu to save its files, they might mess each other up?
<truepurple> I mean the OS?
<truepurple> If I told the programs to use the same save spots, ubunutu and win7 could get messed up?
<Froq> truepurple: why not use Wine & install Office, then have office installed on Windows too, then have ubuntu "auto" mount the windows drive with the data....
<Froq> If you are really worried, just partition the documents folder on its own share in windows.
<truepurple> Because why emulate when you can run natively
<Froq> truepurple: as long as you plan to run OpenOffice on both machines?
<truepurple> And I don't think battle for wesnoth would run nearly as nice in a emulation mode
<truepurple> Its silly to use wine when I can run the same program natively
<truepurple> If I told the programs to use the same save spots, ubunutu and win7 could get messed up?
<truepurple> Yes/NO?
<Froq> truepurple: it isn't that black & white bro.  the answer would be "maybe"
<escott> Froq, he wanted to share his /home im more worried his desktop config will get destroyed by accident in windows
<escott> truepurple, the problem is this... windows has hidden folders, and so does ubuntu.
<escott> but they way they hide them is different
<Froq> escott: that is why I mentioned not sharing his home.  make an independent partition for them to swap with
<Froq> escott: yeah, if he does that, I agree, not a good idea.
<truepurple> But the files I want to share wouldn't be hidden
<escott> if you try to share your home then you will see stuff you shouldnt see
<escott> and if you delete it then you will break things
<truepurple> And I don't care about hidden files, I unhide them most of the time anyway
<escott> so you should create a partition for your shared files
<truepurple> Granted it can make finding the files you want harder
<Froq> truepurple: yea, just create a partition, not reason not too!
<escott> under windows it will be a drive, under linux it will map to a folder
<truepurple> So again I ask, I can have ubuntu save files outside of /home?
<Froq> escott: couldn't he create a symbolic link in his home folder to the partitioned drive in ubuntu?
<Froq> truepurple: yes you can.
<truepurple> So why don't I want windows to use /home? Because of seeing hidden files only?
<truepurple> I mean for saving files and stuff
<truepurple> saves mostly
<escott> truepurple, and the filesystem support isn't as good
<truepurple> which means what in practice?
<Froq> truepurple: it would be a pain in the ass
<truepurple> In what way?
<escott> they don't know exactly how ntfs works, so they have to make some educated guesses, its possible linux could corrupt the ntfs partition
<truepurple> I could use ext3 or 4 you said
<escott> but windows cant use ext*
<truepurple> with drivers it can you said
<escott> and the only thing both understand well is fat which is really old and lacks many features you need
<truepurple> Someone else also told me that ext3 can be usuable under win7 with the right driver
<escott> i would trust windows writing to ext3 less than linux writing to ntfs
<escott> its just not done
<Froq> truepurple: go get the driver, and make it work bro.  Then write up a little "how to" on the wiki... we would all appreciate it!
<truepurple> So if its a different directory, it would still be the same FS, so the problem would still remain the same
<Froq> truepurple: it wouldn't be nearly a big deal if the ntfs, or w/e drive was for read only purposes, such as sharing media, but when you start to make changes to the data on the drive, you can run into problems fast, that can result in corrupted files.
<escott> truepurple, i think i have a good understand of what exactly you want to accomplish
<escott> and im happy to give you commands to accomplish that and explain what they mean
<escott> but i don't want to continue talking about things like this
<truepurple> First, what would you have me do?
<escott> if you want to do something nonstandard you'll have to figure it out yourself
<truepurple> You just said you could help me
<escott> the config that will work for you is the following: (1) a partition for /home, (2) an ntfs partition to share data between ubuntu and windows
<escott> figure out the sizes you need for those partitions, and make sure you have the diskspace
<truepurple> A 2tb HDD, space is not a problem
<escott> excellent so open gparted and create a new partition whatever size you need, formated as ntfs
<escott> this will be for sharing between ubuntu and windows
<truepurple> So lets say I make a game save in wesnoth, or a save of a letter I am writing in open office, under linux or windows, Where would the file go? Then I could open the same file using the other?
<escott> under windows it will be something like d: you can figure that out once you next boot windows
<escott> under linux we can set the mountpoint
<escott> put it wherever you want
<escott> let me know when you have finished creating the ntfs partition
<truepurple> escott I have other issues to resolve before I can do any of this
<escott> ok
<truepurple> What do you mean "set the mount point"?
<escott> ill explain that when we get to that point
<escott> or you can read man mount
<truepurple> I want to understand the solution, before I do it, it would be a real pain to start all this work only to get to the point where I find it is not what I want and have to undo it all
<escott> ive tried to explain it... but it didn't make sense to you. im hoping that by going through the process the way things work will make sense
<escott> but its hard to explain what an abstract concept like a mountpoint is, its much easier to just mount something and see how it works
<truepurple> if ubuntu saved files somewhere other then /home, what is the point of having /home then?
<escott> which we can do in about 10 minutes
<truepurple> Well, I still need to download and burn a live CD buntu
<escott> i thought you had an ubuntu system up and running
<truepurple> I do
<escott> how about i give you a 10 minute mountpoint tutorial
<truepurple> But the way I did it was through unetbootin and netinstall
<escott> so that you know how that works
<escott> you said you had an ext4 partition already made?
<truepurple> No
<truepurple> Well this one
<truepurple> My only partition at the moment
<truepurple> with most of my HDD unpartitioned
<escott> thats fine i just want an empty partition to show you how it works
<truepurple> Would this be easy to undo?
<escott> do you know what its device name is or partition number
<escott> yes
<escott> very easy we wont do anything permanent
<truepurple> Do I need a live CD?
<escott> you need to be in your ubuntu system
<truepurple> I am
<escott> don't need a live cd i just need a command prompt
<truepurple> Ok, so we can create a temporary partition from the unpartitioned space from within ubuntu?
<escott> truepurple, can you /query me to open up this channel for any other questions
<truepurple> I don't know what you mean by that
<escott> just /query escott in your irc client
<truepurple> No effect
<escott> are you getting my messages in the other window?
<truepurple> Can create a temporary partition from the unpartitioned space from within ubuntu?
<truepurple> oh yeah, I see, its a second window
<truepurple> How is this different from a PM tab?
<escott> its the same
<truepurple> Then why does it have the same channel name, list of people in the channel etc?
<truepurple> They can not see our text, and we can not see theirs?
<escott> im going to signoff in 10 minutes
<escott> so if you want to learn how mount works lets cut the chit-chat
<truepurple> Can we create a temporary partition from the unpartitioned space from within ubuntu?
<escott> yes any partition will do
<truepurple> yes/no?
<escott> if you want to create a new one and delete it later thats fine
<truepurple> And we can create a partition with a active install of ubuntu? We don't need a live CD?
<escott> yes run gparted
<truepurple> Alright, go ahead
<truepurple> Something is funky with IRC, but if we are that short of time that you can't explain it to me, just go ahead with the instructions please
<escott> so create a partition with gparted, make it ext4 (doesn't really matter), and take note what partition number it is and what device so its partition 5 on sda in other words /dev/sda5 in linux speak
<truepurple> How do i activate gparted?
<escott> are you running 10.10 or 11.04
<truepurple> Half/half
<truepurple> I think it is more 11.04
<truepurple> but the display is more 10.10
<escott> well just open a terminal and type gksudo gparted
<truepurple> don't you mean sudo? I've had trouble with gksudo before
<escott> ok then sudo gparted thats fine too
<truepurple> "command not found"
<escott> then sudo apt-get install gparted
<truepurple> While its installing, do you know anything about ATI drivers?
<escott> not really
<truepurple> Ok it is set up
<escott> and what partition number is it
<truepurple> I mean, gparted is up
<escott> ok sudo gparted then
<truepurple> you mean under "partition"?
<escott> when you create the partition it should say what partition number it is
<truepurple> You mean under "partition"?
<escott> yes
<truepurple> Under "partition" it says "/dev/sda1" is that the name your looking for?
<escott> "/dev/sda#"
<truepurple> OK, 1
<escott> and once you have created this partition close gparted
<escott> and open a terminal
<truepurple> What do you want me to create?
<truepurple> thats the number/name of my current partition
<escott> create a partition. doesn't matter how big, make it ext4 for convenience
<escott> probably the smaller the better
<Froq> So guys, is it possible to run RAID software from a VM?  I want to run Ubuntu Server, however, I want to use unRAID for my raiding scheme on 3 specific drives.  Is that possible?
<Froq> hey, does anyone know if you can perform software RAID from inside a VM?  even with normal RAID5, etc.  I just want to have redundancy for all my media, but everything else, I could careless.
<pleia2> Froq: not really a beginner question :) but wouldn't this be something you'd want to handle on the host side rather than the VM side?
<pleia2> anyway, I don't see why it would be a problem
<Froq> pleia2: idk...  haha, I just know I want to have redundancy for my media, and then have another batch of redundancy for my smaller files.  Is it a bad idea to run to intiations of RAID @ once?
<Froq> pleia2: therefore, I would suspect that certain raids would be better for larger files and certain raids better for smaller files
<Froq> to - two*
<pleia2> size of files doesn't really matter a whole lot, how much is being written does
<pleia2> putting raid on top of raid is a bit silly, what you really want is a single raid with enough fault tolerance that you shouldn't feel the need
<Froq> well my major concern was that with something like maybe RAID5, using it for media would increase energy consumption because more drives would be spinning since raid5 woudl divide the files so small.
<Froq> media = bluray rips
<pleia2> I'm afraid I haven't seen the benchmarks that show this increases energy consumption
<Froq> pleia2: o well sweet!  I was just htinking theoretically.
<pleia2> ah, ok
<pleia2> I'd look for benchmarks if you're that concerned about energy consumption, it's not something I've ever looked into because I've never been overly concerned about it
<pleia2> theory doesn't always pan out in practice :) particularly with harddrives
<pleia2> and is can depend on hardware, some controllers are harder on disks than others
<pleia2> s/is/it
<Froq> Wait... some controllers are harder than others... I would use software raid... how does that effect it
<pleia2> Froq: a controller is just a name for whatever is connected to the disks :)
<pleia2> so it could just be a straight sata controller
<Froq> pleia2: ok.. so i am newbi-ish with hardware stuff.... I can build a computer and trouble shoot them to most degree, but please expand on that please
<Froq> o got ya, are are sata controllers the same?!
<pleia2> the same as what?
<Froq> the same on how "hard" they are
<pleia2> there are lots of ways to connect disks to a motherboard, you can have a raid controller (which usually has a mode where it'll just pass your disks to the OS as just a bunch of disks (JBOD) which you can make into software raid), a SATA controller which just passes the disks along as JBOD, you could have a single SATA wire, but usually there aren't enough SATA connectors
<pleia2> in theory plain sata controllers should just do as they are told by the OS, but some of them try to do clever things like check the health of disks on their own, which means they are poking at the disks more than other controls might
<Froq> pleia2: so @ the moment on my computer, I have 4 hdd, 1 320gb plugged into sata port 1 & 2, 3 & 4 HDD = 500gb and are plugged into sata ports 2 3 and 4
<pleia2> ah nice, 4 ports on the motherboard
<Froq> with that set up... I would be best to set up software raid, correcT?
<pleia2> yeah
<Froq> awesome, though wy did you state that "...you could have a single SATA wire, but usually there aren't enough SATA connectors"  ...  what are you meaning here, I have a single sata wire.
<pleia2> so I'd set up software raid for the machine itself, and then depend upon that for your VMs (rather than setting up raid in the VM themselves)
<Froq> pleia2: ok. however, can I limit which partitions of the disk perform the software raid, or will it just raid everything?
<pleia2> some motherboards can't handle that many disks
<Froq> pleia2: okay!  got ya, thanks for the explanation!  which program do you recommend I go with to set up my RAID?
<pleia2> you can limit which partitions you add to the array
<pleia2> I always use mdadm, the command line administration tool for raid
<pleia2> but more often I'm using the alternate installer if I'm installing a new system and configuring raid
<Froq> the alternate installer?  not following sir.
<pleia2> ubuntu has a regular installer and an alternate installer
<pleia2> the alternate installer allows you do do more complicated things like raid and LVM
<pleia2> (also, not a "sir" :))
<Froq> pleia2: ma'am
<Froq> :)  ?!
<Froq> pleia2: wouldnt' it be to my benefit to have LVM along with RAID set up.
<Froq> Therefore, I can add & remove disk more easily.
<Froq> ?
<pleia2> I usually do that, but just because I like to be able to resize partitions in LVM
<Froq> pleia2: yeah, I think I woudl appreciate that ability too
<pleia2> presumably you'd want to add disks to the raid array itself, not LVM
<pleia2> you could, but it gets complicated
<Froq> o so I would always be better to add arrays, instead of expanding a current array?
<pleia2> no, I mean it's better to expand a raid array than add a physical device to the lvm
<Froq> o, i wouldn't even have considered it to end up having different effects.  Good to know.
<Froq> Where is my journal stored on the disk in ubuntu wiht ext4?
<Froq> pleia2: so what do you do for a living?
<pleia2> the journal itself is not really something you access, hard to describe "where" it is
<pleia2> I'm a sysadmin
<Froq> ok, I was just reading wikipedia, and such, and it made mention that some journals are static, others are dynamic and some move around on the drive htemselves
<pleia2> yeah, I'm not sure precisely what ext4 does
<Froq> where you sysadmin @?
<pleia2> Froq: a little tech services provider called linuxforce.net
<Froq> o nice.  I am just a student @ a university in Des Moines, IA
<Froq> I really appreciate all the help a ton!!
<Froq> Yah, I want to ccontrol my RAID via CLI.  no other way! :)  right on!
<pleia2> Froq: sure thing, I need to run off for a bit, good luck :)
<Froq> pleia2: thanks, peace
<truepurple> Can one install drivers when running off a livecd?
<truepurple> froq pleia2
<Froq> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> And they will work just the same?
<truepurple> As a actual install?
<Froq> truepurple: no
<truepurple> What is the difference in how they work then?
<truepurple> With a driver install from a livecd and that of a install?
<Froq> truepurple: well you cannot make changes to the CD as you can the hdd.
<truepurple> I know that, but you just said I could install drivers, using space in RAM, right?
<Froq> truepurple: idk that ....
<truepurple> Someone on who knows much about livecd's?
<easwar> truepurple, not much, but reading past few mins of conversation, I MIGHT be able to help
<easwar> what's the trouble?
<truepurple> I want to know if I can install a driver running off a livecd
<truepurple> I remember reading something about it using ram space
<truepurple> I need to be able to test if a driver will work right with X version before installing X version
<easwar> truepurple, you can
<truepurple> Will the driver install and work exactly the same with a livecd as a actual ubuntu installation?
<easwar> truepurple, yep, pretty sure it will
<truepurple> I'd like to get confirmation though since it sounds like you have some doubt, any ideas?
<easwar> truepurple, the idea is that the LiveCD is built for you to test out your hardware before you install
<easwar> but I'm no expert on video
<easwar> therefore the doubt
<easwar> the LiveCD should provide the same environment as an actual install
<easwar> but if you're worried about that, you might try a Ubuntu under Windows (Wubi) install
<truepurple> Um, I would be even less confident about that being the same, anyway I don't have windows installed at the moment
<easwar> truepurple, ah
<Froq> truepurple: then why not just make the plunge, because @ the moment, do you have anything installed on the hardware?
<easwar> +1 Froq
<truepurple> Sort of froq
<truepurple> But its not working right
<truepurple> Downloading and burning takes awhile
<truepurple> and uses up a DVDr
<easwar> truepurple, a CD-R
<easwar> or can try on a flash drive
<easwar> too
<truepurple> I can't put livecd on a DVDr?
<Froq> truepurple: you could, however a CD-R wasted is much less tragic :)
<easwar> truepurple, you can, but it would be one waste of a DVD-R
<easwar> truepurple, you do know you can use a flash drive to install?
<truepurple> Can one put two versions of a CD live on one disk, like 10.10 and 11.04?
<easwar> doubt it, never tried it
<Froq> truepurple: no idea
<Froq> truepurple: though if you got a flashdrive lying around, just use that bad boy!
<truepurple> Why would a flashdrive be better?
<easwar> truepurple, because you can reuse it?
<easwar> for data too?
<easwar> after you're done installing
<truepurple> ah
<truepurple> What burning program would you recommend for ubuntu?
<Froq> truepurple: I KNOW!!!
<Froq> brasero
<truepurple> I got to test my burner anyway, and I got a bunch of disks to use
<Froq> truepurple: tell me how you like it ... since I have never used it
<easwar> Froq, lol
<Froq> truepurple: did you find it ?
<Sidewinder1> +1 Brasero
<truepurple> No, but haven't looked yet, with a name like that I doubt it would be hard to find
<Sidewinder1> It's in the Repositories.
<Sidewinder1> Use Synaptic.
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: Repositories, that means its already downloaded?
<easwar> truepurple, no
<easwar> and you should find it in Applications>>Sound and Video
<easwar> since it comes pre-installed with Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Not necessarily
<truepurple> ubuntu software center just as good a method?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Open synaptic and you can tell...
<truepurple> ah, what easware said was the biggest help
<truepurple> Yes, it is preinstalled
<Froq> Didn't know that!  nifty
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, easwar's correct; if it's installed, that's where you'll find it.
<Sidewinder1> Better to learn Synaptic
<easwar> +1 on Sidewinder1
<easwar> Synaptic is the best GUI way to install stuff on Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic is merely a front-end GUI for apt-get...
<Froq> easwar: how do you choose to actually install stuff though, with termianl or gui?
<truepurple> What program would you recommend for torrenting under ubuntu? Or does a torrent program come preinstalled too?
<truepurple> Ubuntu software center was good for installing wesnoth, less confusing as to what you were downloading/installing
<easwar> truepurple, Transmission comes installed
<Sidewinder1> Froq: either way is fine; I prefer GUI; Synaptic is your friend.
<easwar> but I rather prefer Deluge/Vuze
<truepurple> How are those better?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, I use vuze, also known as azureus
<truepurple> How is it better then transmission?
<Froq> truepurple: transmission is awesome (my opinion.)
<truepurple> Froq: Tried that vuze program?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, It's not necessarily better; vuse gives more info while torenting
<Froq> truepurple: never, but I just like how light of an app transmission is and my exprience with Azureus on windows sucked
<Sidewinder1> I have bith and used both
<Sidewinder1> both
<truepurple> But you've not tried it on ubuntu froq?
<Froq> truepurple:  no
 * easwar has tried all 3
<easwar> liked Vuze, using currently, lots of info and configurability
<Sidewinder1> I've downloaded over 3 terabytes withy azureus...No problems.
<Sidewinder1> vuze=azureus
<truepurple> Ok, i want to download win7, but I need to be able to scan it for viruses, any antivirus you could recommend for this purpose? I also want a antivirus good for scanning windows if it ever goes corrupt, rather then dealing with some recovery disk
<easwar> Sidewinder1, +1
<truepurple> Light is nice, but this computer is fast,
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<Sidewinder1> Is that the FBI knockin' on the door?...
<holstein> download win7?
<holstein> you cant do that
<holstein> AFAIK
<truepurple> Hey, stop pretending to be at my door!
<Sidewinder1> Heh,heh
<truepurple> It is digitally possible holstein
<Sidewinder1> Can't or shouldn't?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> ask the vendor
<Sidewinder1> Two vastly different things.. :-)
<truepurple> Hey, the way MS treats DIY'rs and overcharges, I feel no guilt. Its not like I download new movies or games like many do
<truepurple> So back to that antivirus
<holstein> ?
<truepurple> Any recommendations?
<holstein> yeah
<Sidewinder1> The penalties are the same.
<holstein> dont DL win7
<Froq> **WAIT**  we can talk about pirating in here?
<holstein> go to the store
<holstein> and buy it
<easwar> Froq, no, you can recommend software for torrenting
<holstein> you wont need to scan the disc you buy from the store or the vendor
<Sidewinder1> Anti-virus, try clamav; it is also in the repositories.
<holstein> *in theory
<easwar> we cannot point people to sites to pirate stuff
<truepurple> Ok fine, I am using it for scanning other win7 stuff, any recommendations?
<truepurple> I didnt ask to be pointed to pirate stuff...
<easwar> truepurple, not saying you did
<Sidewinder1> Froq: No, we can't.
<Froq> easwar: got ya!  so I can mention the possibility of it, however can not say where ot find it.
<holstein> AVG has a linux version
<easwar> just clarifying for Froq
<holstein> and a bootable CD image
<holstein> AVG lets you download that one too though
<holstein> not sure how you'll scan that ;)
<truepurple> Would you recommend AVG over clamav?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, clamav for anti-virus; in the repos.
<holstein> either one
<easwar> Froq, Like holstein said, don't DL pirated stuff, go to the store, and buy it
<truepurple> You like it better then AVG sidewinder1? Do you have experience/knowledge of AVG too?
<Froq> easwar: yeah, I love buying stuff, why else do I have a job!
<truepurple> easwar: I already answered that, and your not going to change my mind
<Sidewinder1> I do not use ANY anti-virus, but those are the two I would suggest.
<holstein> ridiculous
<holstein> stealing software
<holstein> i used to do it though
<easwar> truepurple, I'm not trying to :)
<Sidewinder1> So, it was OH, then...?
<Sidewinder1> OK
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: If you've never used them, what cause do you have recommend them?
<truepurple> *to recommend them
<Sidewinder1> Because I read...
<easwar> truepurple, mostly other people's recommendations :)
<Sidewinder1> And research...
<easwar> that's how we recommend stuff we haven't used
<truepurple> regarding downloading windows, those willing to pay the overpriced and unfair MS computer tax are free to do so.
<easwar> we read, research, and provide community knowledge w/o necessarily having first hand experience
<holstein> truepurple: ?
<Sidewinder1> Just 'cause I don't use something doesn't mean I know nothing about it. :-)
<holstein> its not tax
<truepurple> holstein: It sort of is
<holstein> its what the product costs
<holstein> no
<holstein> its not
<holstein> its the cost of the product
<holstein> and you're stealing it
<holstein> if you're ok with that
<truepurple> holstein: No, its what they charge for it
<holstein> then whatever...
<holstein> but dont tell me its OK becuase its tax
<holstein> you're stealing it.
<easwar> which you're supposed to pay too, BTW
<easwar> *even if it is tax
<Sidewinder1> Oh, poop; ain't 'gonna go there.
<truepurple> Now if you could convince the majority of PC programmers to also program for linux, I wouldn't even need windows, and it would be the same to them
<Froq> LETS MOVE TO A NEW SUBJECT
<Sidewinder1> +1
 * Laggg is away: He's watering some kush
<holstein> you dont *need* windows
<holstein> but, if youd like to use it
<easwar> I know it is unlikely
<holstein> you should follw the guidelines
<Sidewinder1> Froq: And we won't even mention thepiratebay...:-)
<truepurple> Linux has not perfected windows emulation...
<easwar> but does anyone know anything about Maverick on ARM?
<easwar> specifically OMAP3?
<truepurple> I know of that site btw, and a better one, not used em yet though
<holstein> truepurple: why should it perfect windows emulation?
<holstein> i hope it doesnt personally
<truepurple> So I can play my games
<easwar> weren't we changing the subject?
<holstein> i like that it has its own identiy
<truepurple> The games I bought and paid for!
<holstein> sure
<holstein> truepurple: there are linux games though
<holstein> more and more now
<Froq> truepurple: wait... isn't that just game tax!
<holstein> you got what you paid for
<truepurple> Yeah, but not for every window game out there, and I already have these games
<holstein> right
<truepurple> Froq:  Failed comparson
<holstein> so you probably need to dual boot then
<Sidewinder1> Side puts the channel on stand-by while he rolls another cigarette...:-)
<holstein> and thats fine*
<truepurple> Your comparing apples to peanuts
<Froq> truepurple: so where are you @ in the your process of using ubuntu from the CD... you liking it?
<truepurple> holstein: That is what i plan to do
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, you're stealing windows
<holstein> if everyone stole it
<truepurple> Its the same cost and profit to them as if I just used ubuntu
<holstein> or more people did
<holstein> the cost would be crazy high
<holstein> for those who do want to purchase it
<Sidewinder1> Who in the world would waste their time with winbloze? Stolen or otherwise...
<holstein> truepurple: like you said, you cant convince me
<truepurple> If every DIYr out there who MS gave the middle finger didn't pay for windows, they would still have plenty of profit
<holstein> you're stealing it
<holstein> period
<easwar> truepurple, yes, but you're still promoting Windows, and becoming part of the market for Windows programs, which makes our effort to convince the majority of PC programmers to also program for Linux
<easwar> see?
<easwar> difficult*, see?
<truepurple> Hey, if MS was fair to DIY, I would be fair to MS
<holstein> ?
<holstein> truepurple: whats not fair?
<holstein> they sell a product
<truepurple> DIY technically have to pay for full retail price of their installs, which is many times what PC manufactures have to pay for the same license
<holstein> technically?
<holstein> what are you talking about?
<holstein> if you start a buisness
<holstein> making laptops
<holstein> or desktops
<holstein> you can get a bulk deal as well
<truepurple> There is a OEM version, but its not recognized as legit by MS, even though they know PC companies sell them
<holstein> bulk OEM licences
<holstein> truepurple: the have legit MS serials
<holstein> those are legit
<truepurple> Not according to what I have read
<Sidewinder1> Oh, now let's start a debate on intellectual property,,,This should be.... Nah, nevermind.
<holstein> truepurple: well, doulbe check what you heard
<holstein> those are legal installs
<truepurple> MS has text that says those are ONLY for computers meant to be sold, not for personal use
<holstein> truepurple: yeah
<holstein> the vendors can customize te packags a bit
<holstein> put the drivers in
<truepurple> So if I buy it for my own computer, its not legal in MS's eyes
<holstein> for the specific devcie
<holstein> maybe wallpaper
<truepurple> And it comes with zero support to boot
<holstein> its still a legit MS install
<holstein> truepurple: thats the MS model
<holstein> it does come with support*
<holstein> thats not part of the cost
<truepurple> And even the oem is very expensive
<Sidewinder1> Why don't you guys agree to disagree?
<easwar> +1 Sidewinder1
<holstein> im not disagreeing
<holstein> im right
<holstein> :p
<holstein> this is way OT though
<Sidewinder1> With all due respect, of course.
<truepurple> Right or wrong, its disagreeing Mrs semantics
<holstein> truepurple: if you would like to continue somehwere else, let me know
<truepurple> Naw, you let me know your wrong PoV, I explained my sound reasons, you ignored those reasons, conversations already seen its not so good best minutes
<Sidewinder1> "im right' I can't believe that you typed that!!! No one has anything else to say...
<truepurple> Plus yeah, where is a conversation suppose to go from there...
<Sidewinder1> !ot
<ubot2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<easwar> !guidelines
<ubot2> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<truepurple> thanks, but we are done
<holstein> we have #ubuntu-beginners-team as well
<holstein> for OT
<easwar> rather not
<truepurple> team?
<holstein> i just got caught up in the 'how do i scan my illegal download for viruses with ubuntu' question
<easwar> holstein, did you want to type that in -team?
<easwar> :P
<truepurple> The question was more, what is a good antivirus to run on ubuntu for windows viruses
<Sidewinder1> AVG or clamav
<easwar> truepurple, which was answered with ClamAV and AVG
<truepurple> I know, I was just correcting holstein
<truepurple> Do both of those allow folder/file specific scanning?
<Sidewinder1> ?
<easwar> no idea
<truepurple> I have run across one or two antiviruses that required one to scan whole directories or even partitions
<easwar> Sidewinder1, truepurple is talking about ClamAV and AVG now
<truepurple> Yes
<Sidewinder1> Suits me..
<truepurple> And for those, I can just type those names into ubuntu software center for download?
<easwar> truepurple, yes
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic
<easwar> truepurple, at least for ClamAV, you can
<easwar> yeah, Synaptic, no idea about software center
<truepurple> apparently not avg, how would I get that?
<truepurple> Also, reviews of clamav says it doesn't even check for linux problems
<easwar> Google search and download from AVG's site?
<easwar> just a guess
<Sidewinder1> System-->Administration--> Synaptic
<easwar> truepurple, doesn't need to check for Linux viruses
<truepurple> Well your not saying linux is utterly immune to viruses, are you?
<easwar> truepurple, I apparently am
<truepurple> I see, well there is also this other review "The interface is very simple and compact. Viruses can be scanned, but it lacks the automatic cleaning capabilities that most other antivirus programs have. Most useful on dual-boot machines for scanning your non-Linux partition(s) or checking that USB drives are clean. May sometimes take a very long time to perform scans on lots of files, especially recursive scans."
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Please read this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<truepurple> The lack of automatic cleaning capabilities is especially worrysome, I have dealt with that before, having to stick around to click some pop up
<holstein> its very unlikely
<holstein> its a matter of user accounts too
<holstein> with windows
<holstein> typically
<holstein> you are always running as administrator
<holstein> which is different than the typical linux setup
<holstein> that help a lot avoiding issues
<truepurple> back to liveCD and drivers, drivers often need you to reboot to finalized them, but with liveCD, the driver will be gone if you do that
<holstein> truepurple: you wont be able to do what you need to do
<holstein> the graphics drivers*
<holstein> usually, you can sneak a wifi driver in
<holstein> and test that
<holstein> maybe some graphics drivers if a reboot is not required
<holstein> truepurple: like i suggested before
<holstein> i would probably do a small partition
<holstein> and have an install to kinda fiddle with
<holstein> and break
<escott> truepurple, if you really want to go down that route you would have to mount the iso image on a loopback, and then unsquash the squashfs and customize it and then put everything back
<holstein> one that doesnt install grub*
<holstein> escott: true
<holstein> you could roll up your own
<truepurple> escott: Didn't understand that, sorry
<holstein> you could cherry pick some of those words
<holstein> that escott used
<holstein> and google them
<holstein> like squashfs
<truepurple> Could I dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu then?
<holstein> when i google 'ubuntu wiki squashfs'
<holstein> one of the first things to come up is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Sidewinder1> You guys/gals have a nice evening.
<holstein> truepurple: with ubuntu/linux, the answer is always yes
<holstein> Sidewinder1: laterx :)
<easwar> good evening Sidewinder1
<Froq> Sidewinder1: night
<truepurple> Could I install ubuntu on one partition, from ubuntu on another partition?
<Froq> truepurple:  good question!!!  I know you can with OsX... but can you with ubuntu guys?
<holstein> truepurple: what im suggesting is a dual boot scenario
<holstein> with a small 'test' partition
<holstein> that you can blow out easy
<holstein> *however you want to do that
<escott> truepurple, debian provides a bootstrap which you could install in a chroot, not sure if you can leverage up from debian to ubuntu though
<truepurple> holstein: That is what I am talking about too, could I install ubuntu onto a different partition on ubuntu, so I could dual boot and boot the second partition/ubuntu to test it
<Froq> hey guys, I gotta get out of here, stuff to complete.  peace
<holstein> truepurple: i want to say yes
<holstein> Froq: laterx
<holstein> truepurple: im just not clear about what you are saying
<holstein> install ubuntu onto a different partition on ubuntu?
<holstein> thats what i dont understand
<holstein> im suggesting
<truepurple> A separate and unique ubuntu installation
<holstein> IF you have ubuntu installed
<holstein> you shrink that doen
<holstein> down*
<holstein> and install beside it
<holstein> on the same hard drive
<holstein> not really 'on ubuntu'
<easwar> holstein, yes, and do it from the installed Ubuntu
<easwar> that is what truepurple is talking about
<holstein> easwar: OH, like wubi?
<holstein> i see
<easwar> holstein, not like Wubi
<truepurple> So ok I am running ubuntu right now, on drive 1. I want to install a fresh new ubuntu on drive 2, another partition on the same drive
<truepurple> So I am dual booted with two ubuntus, the second one just being a test
<holstein> truepurple: yeah, and i was imagining that happening from a live CD
<truepurple> But instead of a live CD, from this first ubuntu
<truepurple> So I can just download ubuntu and do the installation here, instead of making a CD
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats what easwar is talking about i think
<truepurple> So that is possible?
<holstein> i had in mind using an installation disc
<holstein> thats the way i would do it*
<easwar> holstein, yes, that is what truepurple wants to do
<easwar> truepurple, I haven't tried it, so I can't say
<easwar> haven't read anything about it either
<holstein> yeah, it works so well from an install disc
<holstein> no reason to do it from the install
<holstein> + the hard drive is probably mounted
<holstein> unless you have 2
<truepurple> Well I am not sure which version i would use, if either, I could end up wasting one disk, or both, plus the time required to burn
<holstein> i was envisioning using the disc you already have
<truepurple> I dont have one
<holstein> truepurple: how did you install?
<truepurple> I installed this with unetbootin netinstall
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, you *should* be able to do that again
<truepurple> Which basically is a compact program that downloads as it goes
<holstein> if you want
<truepurple> Then i have to redownload it several times
<holstein> right
<holstein> its up to you
<truepurple> And that unetbootin was before 11.04, so id have to redo it maybe
<truepurple> Can unetbootin download a version that came out after it?
<easwar> Google suggests putting the kernel and initrd in /boot and editing the commandline in Grub to boot those
<truepurple> No idea what your saying there
<holstein> im sure you'll sort it out truepurple
 * holstein gotta run...
<easwar> it is kinda time consuming to explain
<easwar> truepurple, is this your first Linux install?
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> Been fearing linux complexity for some time
<truepurple> But necessity made me take the plunge
<MrChrisDruif> truepurple: unetbootin can't download a release which isn't in his list. However you can install a ISO manually :)
<MrChrisDruif> Necessity? =-O
<truepurple> Id rather not get into that
<easwar> truepurple, I would suggest you do the installing Ubuntu from Ubuntu beside itself after you've gained some experience with the standard way for doing dualboots
<easwar> MrChrisDruif, it's his first Linux install
<truepurple> MrChrisDruif: Do you know if it is possible to install ubuntu while your operating OS is ubuntu?
<easwar> truepurple, use a flash drive, install the two Ubuntu's as a dual boot
<truepurple> onto a separate partition of course
<easwar> from the Live flash drive
<easwar> truepurple, it is possible
<truepurple> But its more difficult somehow?
<easwar> truepurple, yes
<MrChrisDruif> Woow, I've heard before it's possible to install Arch while running _a_ Linux distro. Never heard about Ubuntu thou.
<easwar> more difficult than doing it via flash drive
<easwar> or CD
<MrChrisDruif> That is indeed the case
<easwar> MrChrisDruif, there is a thread that is not complete, but seems you move vmlinuz and initrd into the boot directory for your current Linux install
<truepurple> easwar: but possibly quicker, flash drives are slow too. What complexity might I encounter?
<MrChrisDruif> I've not managed it so far...not really attempted tbh
<easwar> MrChrisDruif, and then edit the boot line in Grub to boot the new kernel and initrd
<easwar> truepurple, I guess the entire install should take about half an hour
<easwar> and it is practically a 6 step press Next process if you're not doing anything special
<easwar> since you don't have Windows, you don't need to dual boot
<truepurple> I mean getting it onto the flash takes some time, its a cheap one
<easwar> but you might want to set aside a partition for your experiment of installing Ubuntu from Ubuntu later
<truepurple> What complexity might I encounter?
<easwar> truepurple, um, none?
<truepurple> From installing ubuntu from ubuntu, what complexity might I encounter?
<truepurple> You said I shouldn't do it because it is more complex
<easwar> truepurple, assuming you're talking about the host Ubuntu being installed on your HDD
<truepurple> I don't know if that is what I mean or not
<easwar> truepurple, your host Ubuntu can be a liveCD, a live flash drive or a Ubuntu installed on your HDD
<easwar> which one are you talking about?
<truepurple> I mean running a ubuntu installation program, not as a start up but while ubuntu is my OS
<truepurple> Not using my current ubuntu as the installation program, but a separate ubuntu download
<easwar> truepurple, I said that is more complex than running a ubuntu installation program from a booted CD/flash drive
<truepurple> And I asked, what complexity might I encounter?
<easwar> truepurple, that would depend on your previous experience with Linux
<easwar> or uni
<easwar> *unix
<truepurple> complexity is complexity, what issues might arise that someone new to linux might not be able to handle?
<easwar> truepurple, well, you could land up with a an unbootable machine
<easwar> and have to resort to a LiveCD to clean up
<truepurple> How could that happen?
<truepurple> You'd be installing onto a different partition with a separate installer, how could that corrupt your current OS?
<easwar> truepurple, there wouldn't be an installer
<easwar> you would do it by hand, manually
<truepurple> Id download a ubuntu installer
<truepurple> That is what I was describing
<easwar> truepurple, there currently exists no automated way to do what you're trying to
<truepurple> You mean id have to set up tables and copy files all by individual commands?
<easwar> truepurple, I don't know what you mean by set up tables, but yes, you would have to copy individual files across
<truepurple> Ok, you know that program you download to install off a CD? Why can't I use that program but install off my HDD?
<easwar> truepurple, are you talking about unetbootin?
<easwar> or ubiquity?
<truepurple> I am talking about this http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<easwar> it'd need redirecting the installer to an ISO copy on the HDD
<truepurple> Either the first or the second download option, downloading it onto my HDD, then running that from my HDD
<truepurple> Could that work then?
<easwar> truepurple, it could, no guarantees, but I don't know how to do the redirection
<easwar> or even if it is possible
<easwar> truepurple, best of luck with that
 * easwar leaves
<truepurple> easwar: You know anything about ATI drivers?
<easwar> truepurple, nope
<truepurple> ok thanks
<easwar> you're welcome
<Ambrose83> I am currently having a problem installing the driver for my printer
<Ambrose83> Is there anyone who could help me out.
<johnny77> I'm having major issues with 11.04. If I log into Ubuntu, I get only a background, no panels. If I log into Ubuntu Classic, it appears that a Window Manager is not loaded. Any ideas?
<Ambrose83> I am unable to find the correct driver so that I can setup my lexmark x4690 printer.  Where can I find this driver and install it?
<escott> Ambrose83, have you checked the cups website
<Ambrose83> No I haven't
<Ambrose83> What is the address
<escott> cups.org i think
<Ambrose83> checking...
<Ambrose83> I had previously downloaded the driver from the lexmark website when I run this application it prompts me for the root user's password.  When I type in the password it informs me that it is invalid.
<Ambrose83> I suspect that the one user account I setup has a different password from the root user?  Since I only set one password I am not sure how to access this.
<Froq> Ambrose83: the account you set up when installing ubuntu has root access.
<Ambrose83> i keep getting denied access
<escott> Ambrose83, ubuntu doesn't have a root user password
<escott> Ambrose83, try and run the installer as sudo lexmark_installer.sh
<escott> if that doesn't work you can enable a root user password, but it is discouraged
<Ambrose83> when you say "lexmark_installer.sh" does this mean I need to provide the full path where the file is located?
<escott> Ambrose83, it would be the full path, i don't know what their installer is though
<Ambrose83> That solved the problem.  The printer is up and running thanks for your help.
<Ambrose83> Goodbye
<Froq> so i am so excited, I am going to get an i5 unlocked, 4GB of RAM machine this summer!!!  O YEAH!  SMILING BIG
<Froq> why i need it... IDK
<Ambrose83> What does the cat command do?
<MrChrisDruif> man cat
<coalwater> Paste a file into terminal
<escott> Ambrose83, concatenate (meant for multiple files cat file1 file2 file3 > combined)
<johnny77> Does anyone know why unity would not load in 11.04? I upgraded, but only get a background when I log into Ubuntu.
<Ambrose83> thanks
<coalwater> Hmm i thought it was only good as a fast view contents lol
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: Sorry, I can't help
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: thanks for responding... I've just been really frustrated with unity. Very close to doing a clean install of 10.04.
<coalwater> probably unity is failing to load, you should try typing unity as a command on terminal
<johnny77> coalwater: how would I open the terminal? All I have is a background. Not even alt+f2 works.
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: I saw your question pop up multiple times and saw nobody answer. It's only fair to say I don't know :) Btw, I've switched to Elementary OS, so don't worry about it :)
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: what is Elementary OS like? If I'm going to do a clean install...
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: http://elementaryos.org/
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome, it's based on Ubuntu 10.10
<wdbl> Hi all. In 10.04 I can't stop the password prompt when I interrupt the screensaver or when I resume from suspend or hibernate. I have searched a number of times, but all of the instructions that I find do not work completely. I started over with a clean install in order to try again and I haven't touched gconf-editor yet.
<MrChrisDruif> wdbl: I don't think it's possible what you want. You can turn of the locking screen when the screensaver starts
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: does Elementary OS use the same repos as Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: At least the same as Ubuntu 10.10
<wdbl> MrChrisDruif: how do you know?
<MrChrisDruif> wdbl: About the screenlocking or the repos? :P
<wdbl> screenlocking
<MrChrisDruif> Well, you can turn it on/off in Screensaver settings
<MrChrisDruif> System > Preferences > Screensaver
<wdbl> ok that's done and that works
<MrChrisDruif> But on Resume/Hibernate you'll probably have to enter your password
<wdbl> now, I read about people doing that with gconf-editor, but I haven't been able to get it to work. I see _settings_ there that look like they are for doing what I want
<wdbl> but maybe Ubuntu doesn't use them?
<wdbl> I probably screwed something up the first time because I ran sudo gconf-editor instead of gconf-editor. I'm going to try it out and see
<escott> wdbl, yes that would not be a root thing
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-23
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got a test computer running 12.04, and with an 21 inch LCD monitor, the resolution is stuck at  1024x768
<ScottyK> montor keeps being detected as a laptop
<philipballew> ScottyK, what have you done so far?
<ScottyK> installed the nvidia drivers (let additional drivers do it), and have all current packages
<philipballew> ScottyK, was it like it without the nvidia drivers?
<ScottyK> just rebooted, now unity isn't coming up at all, just the wallpaper and the mouse. humm..
<ScottyK> philipballew - don't know, had nvidia from the beginning
<ScottyK> only thing that changed was I had an old LCD 16 inch monitor connected
<philipballew> how long have you been a Linux user?
<ScottyK> 2 years. mostly run Kubuntu though.
<ScottyK> wanted to give unity a try!
<philipballew> I know you can edit the xorg file and such
<ScottyK> that's what I'm wondering now. Maybe it's still has the old monitor settings!
<ScottyK> xorg file, forgot about that one. thanks!!
<philipballew> I know theres some gui app that does it
<philipballew> ScottyK, try this
<philipballew> just go to the cog in the top right and click that then system sessings. then see if you get get and change it there
<ScottyK> philipballew tried that. Under the display it just gives me two options (1024x768) and (800x600), which now that I think about it were the settings of the old monitor
<ScottyK> because it's a test computer, I think i'll just frag it and start over. No data loss anyway!
<philipballew> hold on
<philipballew> did you reset x yet?
<ScottyK> philipballew - no
<philipballew> did you reset the computer?
<ScottyK> yes
<philipballew> that would do it, id personally edit the xorg file for fun before i whipe it
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ScottyK> ok - i'll try editing the xorg file, couldn't hurt!
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-24
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> need help
<asterismo> ubuntu precise wont boot after partial upgrade
<asterismo> i think is network manager because when trying to boot from recovery mode with network enabled... it freezes at a network manager line
<asterismo> and pressing Ctrl+C it continues until the user prompt
<asterismo> any ideas?
<philipballew> asterismo, hey!
<philipballew> does dropping to a non networked rootshell work?
<asterismo> <philipballew> 12.04 is driving me crazy man
<philipballew> asterismo, whys that?
<asterismo> every time i update my system, it wont boot
<asterismo> it's fuc...ing crazy
<asterismo> i had installed ubuntu precise alpha 5
<asterismo> and it worked pretty fine and i did not update it since last month
<philipballew> did it update the kernel as well?
<asterismo>  now i thought it would be fine... many kernel updates
<asterismo> and overall packages
<asterismo> i had kernel 3.2.0'17
<asterismo> now it's ...-23
<asterismo> the latest
<asterismo> but i think it's not the kernel
<philipballew> its nm?
<asterismo> i can boot in recovery mode
<asterismo> and choose network
<asterismo> so
<asterismo> i can install packages and stuff
<philipballew> gui's are overrated anyway
<asterismo> i have a wireless card Trendnet i think
<asterismo> and it connects fine
<philipballew> lscpi shows that usually
<asterismo> i will reboot to show you the line in which it stucks
<asterismo> lspci fine
<philipballew> okay, ill be on for another two hours here. typing a paper for school
<asterismo> booting in kernel 3.2.0-23 recovery mode
<asterismo> choosing network
<asterismo> remounting filesystem
<asterismo> it shows many lines
<asterismo> i type the latest 3
<asterismo> modem-manager [1095]:  <info> Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM
<asterismo> modem-manager [1095]:  <info> Loaded plugin Gobi
<philipballew> check for broken packages
<asterismo> modem-manager [1095]:  <info> Loaded plugin Option High-Speed
<asterismo> done that
<asterismo> and did also sudo apt-get install network-manager --reinstall
<asterismo> and nothing
<asterismo> it stucks at there but if i press Ctrl+C it continues
<philipballew> try again?
<asterismo> pressing Ctrl+C it follows booting and i can see a line there
<asterismo> initctl: event failed
<philipballew> did you google that error?
<asterismo> and then prompts login
<asterismo> is there anyway to disable network manager at startup?
<asterismo> so i can check if is this causing my system not booting?
<philipballew> id check your logs to see whats goin on
<asterismo> what log should i check?
<asterismo> i got it
<asterismo> it was the ATI propietary drivers
<asterismo> i uninstalled from terminal and it booted flawlessly
<philipballew> asterismo, ati drivers. now you have a fun project to play with
<asterismo> thanks <philipballew>
<philipballew> no problem.
<asterismo> nvidia is better or worse?
<asterismo> i thought ATI was far  better
<philipballew> not sure. I use intel
<asterismo> maybe is an update of ATI that i didn't notice
<asterismo> will check
<asterismo> thanks
<asterismo> bye
<philipballew> you can even install your own ati drivers if you want.
<philipballew> have fun with ubuntu
<asterismo> yeah the thing is that i need hardware acceleration 3D that open drivers do not support
<asterismo> for use direct 3D in virtualbox for example
<asterismo> my kig wants to play in windows with 3D games (old ones)
<philipballew> you can try to play with the drivers.
<asterismo> and they need that optino
<asterismo> optoin
<asterismo> yesh
<asterismo> i will
<philipballew> see if installing updated ones works. you need to update them anytime you do a kernel update
<philipballew> ...
<duanedesign> 2
<duanedesign> 3
<garion> Hello, I just recently installed Ubuntu via wubu and am dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu 11.10, I'm having trouble with my wireless, though. I have an intelwifi 1000 card and every time I try to turn the wireless on it switches back off. So I updated to see if that would help but even after I'm still having the same issues. Would anyone know how I could fix this?
<Fyodorovna> garion, run in the terminal lspci identify exactly the card and look on the web with it and ubuntu or post it as well.
<holstein> garion: i would just search around by model # for a bug.. i would also try the 12.04 version live and see if anything "magically" became more compatible..
<garion> that's what I just did, I saw a fix for a dell laptop, but it's not my laptop or my issue, I'm still looking though
<garion> just thought i'd come and check to see if it's a common issue or not, the specific model of the card is the intel corporation centrino wireless-n 1000
<holstein> garion: you need to look by chipset.. run in a terminal lspci
<holstein> garion: its more about the chipset than the model or machine
<holstein> you can have 2 similar models with different chipsets
<holstein> its quite common for vendors to not support linux
<holstein> but, intel is usually easier than others
<garion> 0 down vote
<garion> 	
<garion> Unfortunately, the N-1000 series doesn't work correctly on the 2.6 kernel. The current best work-around is to disable the card's wireless-N connectivity and operate on b/g only. It's not ideal, but it works.
<garion> ouch... -__-
<garion> does 12.04 work on a different kernel?
<philipballew> garion, upgrade to 12.04
<philipballew> its 3.2
<philipballew> or try with a live cd
<philipballew> or compat wireless
<garion> okay, can I upgrade through the terminal or will I need a live cd?
<philipballew> you can use the upgrade manager
<philipballew> !12.04
<ubot2> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<philipballew> hold on
<garion> nevermind
<philipballew> ill find the update instructions
<philipballew> ignore the +1
<garion> I just found it
<garion> thanks
<philipballew> okay!
<garion> as soon as I asked I felt like an idiot for not looking first. >.M
<garion> >.<*
<philipballew> garion, its all good
<garion> yeah, it's not letting me update through the update manager so I'm just gonna re-install. That's what I did in the first place anyways, lol... Eventually I'm gonna run Ubuntu stand-alone but I'm still kind of scared to make the switch permanent so for now I'm gonna stay dual-booting
<philipballew> garion, well you need to run it as a pre release
<philipballew> update manager -d I think
<Fyodorovna> upgrade a wubi?
<Fyodorovna> holstein, hey man new nic I have graduated from my bachelor studies, yipee
<philipballew> id not install a wubi personally
<Fyodorovna> tried it just for fun and a bootscript to have when needed for helping wubi users a while back, did not keep it though.
<bodhi_zazen> the -d option for update manager is the most misunderstood feature
<bodhi_zazen> -d == update to development release
<bodhi_zazen> After the release, you do NOT want to use that
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<bodhi_zazen> philipballew: ^^
<bodhi_zazen> sudo do-release-upgrade
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<philipballew> bodhi_zazen, yeah, but 12.04 is still in dev stage for another say 48 hours?
<bodhi_zazen> yea, the only reason I am objecting , if people run that command AFTER 48 hours ...
<bodhi_zazen> update-manager -d is *everywhere*
<bodhi_zazen> need to remind people what to be advising in 48 hours or so
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> all the ubuntu servers are hammered when the release hits
<bodhi_zazen> You can also upgrade from the alternate cd
<bioterror> it's like legal ddosing ;)
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom
<bodhi_zazen> gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Fyodorovna> you can upgrade from the live cd as well
<bodhi_zazen> Fyodorovna: I think the live CD is a fresh install, it just preserves /home
<bodhi_zazen> not 100% sure on that
<philipballew> or update in march!
<Fyodorovna> bodhi_zazen, ah was not sure how it ran.
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
 * bodhi_zazen updates to ubuntu-libre
<philipballew> Im running ubuntu 13.04. Much better then 12.10
<Fyodorovna> philipballew, lol
<bodhi_zazen> Fyodorovna: I was told you can not upgrade from the desktop CD
<bodhi_zazen> that would be a fresh install + the option to preserve /home
<Fyodorovna> bodhi_zazen, I wondered about that I saw the option with a single partiton.
<bodhi_zazen> I've not tried it
<bodhi_zazen> suggesting information added to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<Fyodorovna> bodhi_zazen, I had precise installed and just for kicks ran the upgrade on a oneiric as well, I image all my installs though.
<bodhi_zazen> I upgraded , with each release, 8.04 -> 8.10 -> ... 12.04
<bodhi_zazen> oops , 11.04
<bodhi_zazen> the upgrade 11.04 -> 12.04 killed it
<bodhi_zazen> after all that experience, I am going to side with the "just fresh install" camp
<bodhi_zazen> I keep a separate /data partition, so nothing of consequence in /home anyways
<Fyodorovna> bodhi_zazen, I always fresh install I only get about 650mb with a download cap so a fresh install is much faster, I save the installed in a bash to reinstall.
<Fyodorovna> I keep all the extras on external HD's the computer is basically just a OS, usually several.
<bodhi_zazen> Sounds great Fyodorovna
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-25
<MMan> Hello
<MMan> anyone here who can help with local lan installations ?
<dexel> hey gusy...can anybody help me, wiht a video driver installation...
<dexel> my card is AMD Radeon 4350
<dexel> It works untill now, but after I have installed driver for my wireless adapter, the video driver doesn't work properly...
<dexel> #ubuntu || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<intore_> hi, i've problems bringing up my wireless network interface. it's a broadcom bcm4312. i installed bcmwl-kernel-source  and type the command modprobe b43 ssb wl and modprobe wl but it  doesn't work. could you help me please?
<intore_> don't you have ideas?
<Zeb> trying to find all .zip files in a given directory (and all subdirectories). I've tried various ls commands and just tried "find . -name zip\*" with no luck.
<Zeb> any tips?
<Zeb> nevermind i found it just browsing folder by folder
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-26
<asterismo> whats is the relationship between FSF and EFF?
<coalwater> asterismo: what does each mean
<asterismo> Free Software Foundation
<asterismo> and Electronic Frontier Foundation
<coalwater> sorry, no idea lol
<BlueClaw> I just downloaded a program in .sh file format. How do I install that?
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: First of all, open a Terminal and run "sudo chmod +x <path to the file>" without quotes, where <path to the file> is the actual path.
<JoseeAntonioR> After that, just write the path to the file, and press enter, it should run.
<BlueClaw> Should I move the .sh file to somewhere I want it installed or to keep it?
<BlueClaw> Or does that not matter?
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: I think it doesn't matter, but if you want to be completely sure it installs in the same folder where the .sh file is (which is normally the folder where you extract it) first do "cd <path to the folder where the .sh file is>"
<JoseeAntonioR> And then just write the name of the file and press enter, file.sh
<BlueClaw> sorry I am going slow :( very slow
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: No problem :)
<reader_> hai guys, I want to ping a Host ubuntu os to Guest xp os , guest os IP is 10.0.2.15 I typed < ping 10.0.2.15 > in terminal but it loss 100 % .wht to do?
<BlueClaw> Should I install it in my home directory or should I try to find a place like bin or another main folder?
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: I recommend a folder in your home folder, like /home/username/program-name
<JoseeAntonioR> I think the better option is to just run it.
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Can u tell me how to ping a host ubuntu to guest xp ?
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: I suppose you are running it in a VirtualBox, right? (Sorry for the delay)
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Yeah ! I'am running XP in VBox
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: Then, you should change the network settings to NAT before running the VM, so it gets an IP in your network when it runs
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: After that, it'll get an unique IP in your LAN network, and you can ping it.
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, from the google search and some friends in irc helped me to configure that I setup-ed a NAT adapter and its IP is 10.0.2.15
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: Then, it's not working, because that's an IP the virtualbox gives you, an IP inside your IP. You should get an IP like 192.168.*.*
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, I can able to ping from guest os and also share the host apache2 server and Internet connection , but cant able to ping form host
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, I tested bridged connection and I failed to ping from host
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: That's why I'm telling you, unless you get an IP in your LAN network, you won't be able to ping the guest from the host.
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, So I need to manually setup the IP address and all those stuffs in guest XP
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: No, it should get it automatically if it's configured to run a NAT adapter. If not, it won't work
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Then please guide me to do that !
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: Are you using Oracle VM VirtualBox?
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Yes
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Ver 4.2
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, open the settings panel of your VM once it's off.
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: In the Network tab, in the Attached to: field, select Bridged Adapter.
<JoseeAntonioR> reader_: Finally, save the settings, and turn on the VM. It should give you another IP, like the one I told you.
<BlueClaw> Is there any way to get a "Are you sure? [Yes] [No]" confirmation when I hit the delete key? I mistakenly delete things too often.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm, don't think so
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: ^
<BlueClaw> Thanks anyways :(
<JoseeAntonioR> No prob
<BlueClaw> I appreciate your help :) earlier by  the way.
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: No worries, could you run the file?
<BlueClaw> Due to not having the prerequisites, no, but I am working on it, don't you worry :)
<JoseeAntonioR> BlueClaw: Great, I hope you can work it out
<philipballew> Can I make an immage of my hard drive and make it into a installable iso of ubuntu
<philipballew> hey bodhizazen whats up!
<bodhizazen> gimp
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/trisquel-linux-libre.png
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/gnu-linux-libre.png
<bodhizazen> you ?
<philipballew> Looks like it could be fun! I am trying to make a custom ubuntu live cd, yet have it be in oem mode after I install it
<bodhizazen> yikes
<bodhizazen> how is it going ?
<philipballew> kinda bad. I might just give up tonight
<philipballew> though im all booked for ued!!!
<philipballew> *uds
<philipballew> hows being awesome going for you bodhizazen ?
<bodhizazen> you are too kind
<philipballew> you hooked me up with those iptables. now my server is unstopable
<philipballew> thats awesome!
<bodhizazen> Fantastic !!
<bodhizazen> so you tried hitting your server with nmap or similar ?
<philipballew> yeah. I tole my friend to nmap it and his ip was blocked
<bodhizazen> hope your friend was impressed =)
<philipballew> he is running them as well now!
<bodhizazen> The rules I gave you are simple, yet effective
<philipballew> im not running anything big and these work really well
<bodhizazen> have fun, I am off for the night
<bodhizazen> was just helping the trisquel community with some art work
<philipballew> peace!
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> They saw my parabola user bar and asked if I would do one for trisquel
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, After a long I'am back with same issue , Sorry power just went off. configuration For NAT adapter to ping form host (Vitual box)
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR, Are you ON!! ?
<reader_> hai guys, I want to ping a Host ubuntu os to Guest xp os , guest os IP is 10.0.2.15 I typed < ping 10.0.2.15 > in terminal but it loss 100 % .wht to do?
<sebsebseb> hi
<mysteriousdarren> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> mysteriousdarren, hi
<mysteriousdarren> can I help you?
<reader_> mysteriousdarren,  Don't ask for help just ask
<sebsebseb> mysteriousdarren, no
<reader_> JoseeAntonioR,  ?
<ashickur-noor> hi
<ashickur-noor> any one home?
<r4y> >	I want to know when 12.04.01 will come out and if I should wait for it to come out?, I want to back up my files from my other hard drive. I just had hard drive troubles, but I used dban then spinrite so I am ready to back up.
<becksta> howdy...
<becksta> muss ich die ppa quellen vor einem update via update-manager deaktivieren?
<becksta> von ich auf die neue lts gehen will.... ??
<chorgox> hello evryone and good night
<chorgox> little question, I installing today ubuntu 12.04 in my netbook, is a regular atom 1.6 1gb RAM aspecs, do you think this version would make my netbook to slow and should stick to a older version ?
<chorgox> i remeber 10.4 was like really fast and after that i move to other distros
<JoseeAntonioR> How long should it take to restore previously installed packages?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-27
<jdmcancer> Hello. I see that today we have the newest version of Ubuntu available and I was just wondering does it make a difference if I upgrade from the  update manager or would it be better if I upgraded from a disc?
<holstein> jdmcancer: personally, i do neither.. i get a disc, and i reinstall
<jdmcancer> I'm new to LInux and when I first got it someone else installed it for me, so what is the difference?
<sebsebseb> jdmcancer, re installs tend to be much cleaner than an upgrade for all Linux distro's
<jdmcancer> Where can I get a disc?
<sebsebseb> jdmcancer, for Linux distros you can download the ISO
<sebsebseb> or possbily buy a disc
<sebsebseb> download the ISO, burn contents to CD, boot computer up from it, good to try a few distros as well :)
<jdmcancer> Cool
<jdmcancer> Thanks
<sebsebseb> jdmcancer, and it's good to check the ISo downloaded properly md5sum/sha1sum
<jdmcancer> OK thanks
<sebsebseb> in Windows that can be a bit confussing since got to use some program for it, in a Linux distro you do it  on the terminal
<sebsebseb> anyway that checks that it downloaded properly if not you shoudn't burn it
<sebsebseb> if it passes the code is correct, then it's fine
<jdmcancer> Can I upgrade from the terminal?
<sebsebseb> jdmcancer, yep
<sebsebseb> jdmcancer, don't try and upgrade now
<sebsebseb> since to many other people will be
<sebsebseb> and things will be really slow probably
<jdmcancer> Is it easy to do through the terminal? And how reliable since a lot of people seem to prefer a clean reinstall from a disc
<JoseeAntonioR> It's pretty easy, just a command
<jdmcancer> What commmand do I use?
<E3D3> I was 'to brave' to upgrade to the Beta-version but couldn't work with it. So I waited for the RC. Will I have my good trustworthy Ubuntu back when I let Update-manager download another 700 MB ? Is that all I have to do ? 4.3-1ubuntu4 --> 4.3-1ubuntu5 ?
<holstein> E3D3: ?
<holstein> E3D3: im not following.. you have some testing verision of 12.04 installed?
<holstein> you wont get "back" to anything going forward with updates
<E3D3> holstein: Yes, 12.04 beta if I remember well.  I want back to trustworthy, not to the same version.
<holstein> you want back?
<holstein> you want back to trustworthy?
<holstein> im not sure what you mean
<holstein> 12.04 is "stable" now, though likely similar in "trustworthiness"
<E3D3> The beta-version was an experiment, and failed, to buggy. So I didn't/couldn't use it. I know it was my own fault to try a beta version. Now I'm already started updating/downloading and will see if that helps, so nm. Sorry that I express myself so bad and thanks for your help.
<holstein> E3D3: well, there are no beta or testing versions now.. so i say, update what you have if you are having problems, and you can troubleshoot from there
<E3D3> Okay, I try that and will see. Thanks again and good bye.
<jacky> Is there any way to upgrade over the command line to a new version?
<philipballew_> jacky, yeah!
<jacky> I couldn't do it thus forcing to wait until KDE told me to.
 * philipballew_ finds link
 * jacky hopes it's not a HTTPS link.
<philipballew_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83578/how-can-i-upgrade-to-11-10-from-the-command-line
<philipballew_> jacky, just do what this says. though its 11.10, its the same iirc
<jacky> \o/ thanks philipballew_; i'll try it.
 * philipballew_ tackles jacky 
<jacky> D:
<jimmie> Is anyone else having an issue with their unity launcher never going away with 12.04
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, you have compizconfig settings manager installed, there is a unity plugin and control in the first tab
<jimmie> Im "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" -ing as we speak
<jimmie> Cheers pal
<Fyodorovna> cool
<jimmie> Its configured to autohide on CCSM but its still there, taunting me.
<jimmie> =(
<jimmie> Is there any other way to change its behaviour other than CCSM
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, are you in 2d?
<Fyodorovna> can you change the size of the panel in that plugin?
<jimmie> with ccsm?
<Fyodorovna> the unity desktop has a 2d version as well
<jimmie> im not lure anymore I did "unity --reset" about 2 mintues ago, ow anthing i open, opens behind every other window and cannot be retrieved
<jimmie> *sure
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, yeah in ccsm for the panel width resize
<jimmie> Please excuse the horrid typing as well. Its changed my preferred keyboard from Dvorak to Qwerty. Which nade logging in a hoot.
<jimmie> *made
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, alt-f2 unity --replace will restrt compiz
<jimmie> it is now completely teal.
<jimmie> Tell a lie
<jimmie> I now have 2 unity launchers
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, should of been compiz --replace     the command you ran should not of hurt anhything
<jimmie> One which stays and never leaves
<jimmie> Another, teal coloured one, which comes when summoned
<Fyodorovna> jimmie, you probably just need a reboot or a logout compiz is tempermental if you mess with it.
<jimmie> For added annoyance, all the icons are vastly different sizes, so you open three things at once if you click it
<jimmie> Yeah ill try that again. Cheers again.
<jimmie> Stop saying again*
<jimmie> Nope. Changing the CCSM unity panel settings merely creates a new launcher that does autohide
<ray_> bioterror , I am running Ubuntu 12.04. It took me a while because I had to install a microwave first, then I couldn't get Ubuntu 12 installed from USB which I have done before with another version of Ubuntu, so I made a CD
<ray_> When I was testing Ubuntu 12.04 from CD I couldn't connect to the internet, but after installing I was able to connect
<ray_> Now to work appearance
<sk1special> lots of traffic here...
<r4y> No kidding.
<r4y> I am wondering about Ubuntu 12.04 and using this command: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<r4y> Can I still switch back to Unity?, vice versa when ever I want after using this command?
<r4y> Will the apearances of both stay out each others way?, And so forth
<Unit193> Should have the option in Lightdm.
<Unit193> Both being gnome, I'd think overlap would happen though.
<r4y> I like the options for appearance better with Gnome
<r4y> Lightdm?
<Unit193> Login manager.
<sk1special> idk..gnome shell killed my desktop.. but thats because i was messing with the compiz  ccsm stuff that i have no idea how to do via online posts on how to install matrix 3d desktop cube :]
<r4y> My brother was trying to get me into using compiz fusion but it was slowing things down so I ditched it.
<r4y> However
<r4y> I got TV-out working so that 2 individual windows were open, one on the monitor and the other on the tv
<r4y> Which from what my uncle said I couldn't do with my graphics card
<sk1special> wait tv out? you mean just dual monitor screen on a tv that has pc in right?
<r4y> Normally tv out works as twin view by default for me
<sk1special> ah and you made it extended?
<sk1special> or landscape or xcinema view or whatever
<r4y> Uh, I can't remember if it panned out. I remember it being difficult though
<r4y> Right now tv out is there, but the screen is flipping on the tv over and over
<r4y> I haven't tried the graphics card driver yet though
<sk1special> lol. i have nvidia geforce something cheap. all kindve issues..its a compromise tho. depending on which effects i enable other things mess up or work better..
<sk1special> like i have good working dual screen extended atm..one to a tv in.. but my menus look like win 98 and i cant drap and drop between workstations.
<r4y> I know it wasn't stretched as far as normal looking goes, but I can't remember if was extended
<r4y> I am happy with my graphics card for what I can afford. It's a NVIDIA 7100GS
<r4y> It could be better, but I can play N64 games
<sk1special> ahh.. i have a ..hmm. to google the command for displaying that info..
<r4y> I don't understand?
<sk1special> ah i just had to look up how to find out the graphics card via terminal.
<sk1special> its lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sk1special> and i have a GT218 GeForce 210
<r4y> I haven't yet backed up my files, I made notes for that kind of info
<r4y> I am new to Unity as you must know
<r4y> I had a feeling I would be likely switch back to Gnome
<r4y> I wonder how long, or if they are even going to keep gnome
<sk1special> ah cha. im new to all linux so sall good. i feel like im cathing on pretty fast..3 days down and i have a 3d matrix video desktop and both monitors are at least on so im happy
<sk1special> idk .. been on windows till now
<r4y> Wow, cool
<r4y> Is this the nick you are going to be using in the future?
<r4y> your irc name = nick
<sk1special> catching* and yeah im this cross platform
<r4y> I will make note. I can share info with you sometime. I need to back up soon
<sk1special> ah okay..thats whats up
<r4y> OK, I made note of your nick. I hope you find something useful when I share sometime.
<r4y> It would be better if I could share a folder
<r4y> I've never used cloud before. Is it free?
<r4y> I think so
<sk1special> yeah thats why im just waiting in chat . learn what i can till i can fix my stuff. and from what ive seen no. theres a trial period i think of like a day where its free. but i believe they charge you for it beyond that
<sk1special> okay juts checked. its free for one hour not one day
<r4y> Does it require a credit card?
<r4y> That's messed up, O well
<sk1special> https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<sk1special> doesnt look like it
<r4y> LOL, may some other way then
<r4y> I'll be back
<sk1special> mmk
<r4y> I am wondering if anything that worked for me before will work on Ubuntu 12.04, I need to back up and I want to test
<r4y> I meant everything
<r4y> not anything
<r4y> oops
<r4y> Are you having trouble with anything?
<sk1special> am i ?
<r4y> ya, what's up?
<sk1special> yeah. the window menus look like windows 98  ( ie grey blocky ) and i cant drag and drop windows between workstations and i get a RANDR missing error when i try to do somethings
<r4y> Are you stuck in fail safe?
<sk1special> no everything else is working normally. i know its a nvidia thing tho. because depending on how i change my monitor set up. ill have either one screen working perfectly. or one screen working perfectly and the other as just solid grey light and a x for a mouse cursor that doesnt do anything.. or how i have it now with the win 98 looking menus and no drag n drop
<r4y> I wonder what's up with that
<r4y> You might want to ask the people on the #ubuntu channel. There are more people there
<r4y> It's packed though
<r4y> or was
<sk1special> yeah they just ignore me when i ask that question. which i assume means it either takes to long to explain or they dont know.
<r4y> You are using 2 graphics card on one computer?
<sk1special> no one graphics card. just dual monitors.. one via the dvi port one via the vga port
<r4y> I've never done that
<r4y> I use s-video which is not as good. In fact the tv is hard to read words off of from the computer
<r4y> But games are decent
<r4y> I wonder if there is a graphics card related channel?
<r4y> I found #nvidia
<r4y> Not that I know when people are there
<sk1special> lol ill join it just i ncase. most things i can find online.. but not help with this. i had it fixed the other day ..but idk what i didi. i just kept reentering shit and one time it worked...then i did a fresh install of the new version because that video shit killed my desktop
<r4y> Ya it's crazy sometimes. I've had many good times. Some hard times, but I knew it was worth the trying.
<r4y> I need to reboot. I will be back
<sk1special> eh. its frustrating because it leaves my system very unstable.. i dont feel comfortable actually saving anything important. but i have a laptop too so sall good to use this to learn new stuff. and mmk
<r4y> You might want to get an external hard drive if you can afford it.
<r4y> I'll be back
<sk1special> yeah i have a spare..but its half the size of my main. next major purchase is  upgraded pc. n mmk
<jimmie> Has anyone discovered a solution to the launcher never autohiding in 12.04 (even with adjustments to CCSM)
<sk1special> is that supposed to be possible?
<sk1special> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<sk1special> just scroll down a lil ways and they tell you how to do it
<bobweaver> hello there I am looking for the lead contact for this group who might that be ?
<bobweaver> I am putting it in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning#preview
<bobweaver> by the section    Affiliates & Key People
<bobweaver> Need to know who to tell people to contact.
<jimmie> sklspecial: Yeah the unity sidebar always used to bugger off after a while
<jimmie> Now it just sits there, mocking me.
<sk1special> yeah. that site i posted shows you how to do it
<jimmie> Onlyfor 3d apparently
<jimmie> Hmm.
<jimmie> Ill give it a go, cheers pal.
<sk1special> yeah theyre  trying to disable  being able to do that as a normal thing i guess. goodluck
<jimmie> Why. The thing is unsightly
<jimmie> I dont see the advantage to not being able to hide it
<sk1special> maybe with unity ( which i guess is a new environment for this ? ) it makes the desktop unstable for the launcher to be moved around. *shrug*
<jimmie> Unsettings doesnt work for making it autohide, I have set ccsm and unsettings to autohide and it wont go away
<jimmie> hmm
<sk1special> unsettings?
<sk1special> scroll down the page a lil to Get unity dodge windows autohide back
<sk1special> theres one download for *how it used to work*
<sk1special> and one for mazimized windows
<sk1special> http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/unity-dodge-windows_1.5_all.deb
<sk1special> is the *how it used to work*
<sk1special> http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/unity-dodge-maximized-windows_1.5_all.deb
<sk1special> is the maximized windows..
<sk1special> and it says have to log out and back in after
<jimmie> Thats confusing.
<sk1special> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/real-window-dodge-unity-launcher.html additional info :]
<sk1special> lol. alot of this stuff is confusing..especially with me coming off of windows. but apparently its a big improvement from older versions..and its confusing so it can be truly customizable/open
<jimmie> Ugh
<jimmie> Before when you maximised a window, unity was just goneand you were left with your huge window.
<jimmie> Now the launcherhangs around for a wee while
<jimmie> then goes
<jimmie> So much for the relentless march of progress
<sk1special> hmm. that would be nice.. but i bet with my screensaver background running it would crash me too. so *shrug*
<sk1special> i was just reading the head guys blogs..and he was talking about while theyre always striving to move forward..theyre also attempting to bridge the gap between super tech user ..and your avg person
<jimmie> Yu cant please everyone, so why try?
<jimmie> Also 12.04 has disregarded me setting my keyboard todvorak ages ago
<jimmie> and is now forcing me to use qwerty, and its entirely unchangable
<sk1special> ? should have had all those options during the install i did. gave me like a million different layouts
<jimmie> yeah.
<pip__> I notice the new (12.04) images are over 700Mb - DVDs from here on in then?
<jimmie> I set ti like that last time I did a fresh install
<jimmie> I just upgraded to 12.04 and it thinks dvorak doesnt exist
<sk1special> go to system settings . keyboard . layout settings
<sk1special> they have a few options there
<sk1special> andd.. dvds / cds? usb drives with swapable sd card clor. 4 dollars with shipping on amazing for the usb drive. another 5 bucks for a 16gb microsd card :]
<sk1special> and i typed that all fucked up but you know what i mean
<jimmie> sklspecial: I can change thise all I want, wont leave qwerty
<jimmie> Think im going to use my 11.10 live usb
<spornitz> Hi - trying to override the default "alt-click" behaviour in 11.10 - I need alt-click to do something very specific in eclipse and the "move" action is associated by default
<spornitz> any tips? thanks
<geirha> spornitz: There used to be an option in the mouse or window preferences; to choose between Alt and Super for that, but it seems it's removed in 11.10
<geirha> spornitz: You can remap it with ccsm (CompizConfig Settings Manager) though
<spornitz> geirha: where in the ccsm? thanks
<geirha> Browse down to the "Move Window" plugin and map it from <Alt>Button1 to e.g. <Super>Button1
<spornitz> great thanks very much
<Toxin> Ok
<Toxin> What now
<bobweaver> Hey yo
<bobweaver> dpkg-query -l | grep ndis*
<bobweaver> -l is a l like in llama
<Toxin> A List is there
<bobweaver> |do you see ndiswrapper ?
<Toxin> Yes
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Toxin> Fatal: Module ndiswrapper Not found
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> did I spell it right ?
<Toxin> Yes
<bobweaver> ndiswrapper -l
<bobweaver> long list ?
<Toxin> Driver installed blublub
<bobweaver> gezz why is the mod not loading
<Toxin> wg311v3 : driver installed device (11AB:1FAA) Presseamt
<Toxin> Not more
<Toxin> *present
<bobweaver> sudo iwlist scan
<bobweaver> can you see networks ?>
<Toxin> Nö
<Toxin> Lo Interface doesnt Support Scanning. Eth0 Same
<bobweaver> but no wla0 ?
<Toxin> Nö
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<Toxin> Wait
<jimmie> Im trying to make an 11.10 live usb. Should the usb stick be in FAT32 or?
<bobweaver> wait on what ?
<bobweaver> jimmie,  you should think about ext
<bobweaver> ext3 or 4
<Toxin> Just New batteries in mice
<Toxin> Ok i hav done Sudo -i
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<bobweaver> make sure you tyoe that right
<bobweaver> type *
<Toxin> Done
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> modprobe ndiswrapper
<jimmie> Does it make any difference, ext3 or 4?
<Toxin> Fatal...
<bobweaver> exit
<Toxin> ._.
<bobweaver> jimmie,  not sure I use ext3
<bobweaver> Toxin,  did you do a exit
<bobweaver> Toxin,  do you have internet connection to that computer
<jimmie> Does it have any advantages over fat32 or nfst (or whatever the scronym is)
<jimmie> *acronym
<bobweaver> that is for windows jimmie  not linux
<Toxin> Yes ans nö
<bobweaver> fat32 and ntfs
<bobweaver> ok
<Toxin> Exit yes, Internet no
<bobweaver> Toxin,  iwconfig
<bobweaver> wlan0 ?
<bobweaver> or whatever wifi is
<Toxin> No
<bobweaver> arghh
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswapper && sudo apt-get --yes install ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> check spelling ^^
<Toxin> No Internet?
<bobweaver> looks good to me
<bobweaver> foh shit
<bobweaver> how did you get it there in the 1st place ?
<Toxin> USB
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> apt-cache policy ndiswapper
<Toxin> Packet ndiswrapper cannot be found
<jimmie> Startup disk creator says no to using my newly formatted usb stick to put 11.10
<bobweaver> Toxin,  sorry
<bobweaver> apt-cache policy dump ndiswrapper
<jimmie> It has been used before as a liveusb for 11.10, before my idiotic switch to 12.04
<bobweaver> jimmie,  fire up gparted and format that sucker
<bobweaver> do you know how to do that ? jimmie
<holstein> jimmie: this has nothing to do with 12.04
<holstein> try unetbootin.. try DD'ing the iso... try formatting the USB stick as bobweaver suggests before using the startup disk creator
<bobweaver>  o/ holstein
<holstein> if you are using ubuntu 11.10, you want ubuntu 12.04... maybe on one of the derivitives, you could argue that its not that important
<holstein> the improvements to unity are well worth any hassle you come across
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> and filing bugs
<bobweaver> lightdm ect
<bobweaver> how to file bug in 12.04 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495V7FokwBU&webm=1   can not belive how easy it is
<bobweaver> just had to make a video about it
<bobweaver> Toxin,  ?? take picture if you need too :>)
<bobweaver> !screenshot | Toxin
<ubot2> Toxin: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest44335> Hello, everyone!
<haqking> hello Guest44335 so what is your USB question
<Guest44335> I'm attempting to locate my USB drive via Terminal. I cannot identify the proper method in order to locate this. What is the correct method to proceed?
<haqking> in terminal type cd /media
<haqking> do ls and it should show your drive if its been detected
<Guest44335> DId you research this while we were communicating prior? Ha ha ha.
<haqking> Guest44335, no im a Linux user hence why im on here ;)
<haqking> i also said the same thing in other channel
<haqking> has it worked for you ?
<Guest44335> I did not recognize this in the prior communication channel. I attempted to type letters and was not successful.
<Unit193> Locate, being..? You can type  `mount` or `lsusb`
<Guest44335> I typed sudo dmesg.
<Guest44335> Now, my typing is limited to utilizing numbers.
<haqking> Guest44335, type cd /media
<haqking> from terminal prompt
<Guest44335> I attempted to. I cannot type more than numbers.
<haqking> are you in a linux terminal and at your usual terinal prompt ?
<Guest44335> Isn't Linux a different OS than a Mac?
<Guest44335> If so, I am utilizing a Mac.
<haqking> mac is hardware that runs OSX
<haqking> so your not in Linux then
<Guest44335> No, no I am not.
<haqking> if your question is Mac related then i suggest going to a mac support channel ;)
<haqking> Ubuntu is Linux and nothing to do with Mac or OSX
<aRn0> Hi all. I got 2 gigs of RAM. What is the exact swap size I need to enter when partitioning: 2000 MB or 2048 MB? Does it matter?
<nlsthzn> I doubt it matters but I always go for 2048...
<nlsthzn> Just feels right :)
<aRn0> Alright, me too. Does anybody know for sure if it makes a difference or not?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-28
<Bandit> trying to get hdmi passthrough to work on my system.  on ubuntu i can get stereo output and multichannel output.  but i want to passthrough to my receiver to do the decoding
<steemed> Hello
<benonsoftware> Hi steemed
<steemed> :) I used to be an ubuntu member...
<steemed> I'm having a problem with bash executing a script
<steemed> ie adb
<steemed> in 12.04
<steemed> So I include adb in the path and it say ~/androidstuff/platform-tools/adb not found
<steemed> when it is there and ls shows it is there
<steemed> and it is executable
<steemed> sh is the same story
<Unit193> Expand that to full path.
<steemed> Doesn't work
<steemed> Even doing the full path in bash
<steemed> I'll pastebin
<Unit193> That sure is weird.
<steemed> http://pastebin.com/VikrFyEG
<steemed> Unit193: ^
<steemed> And yes I did chmod +x
<Unit193> `bash adb` may do it, but what's the contents? Also try `file adb`
<steemed> mind if I paste two lines from file here?
<Unit193> Sure.
<steemed> andrew@unicorn:~/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools$ file adb
<steemed> adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<Unit193> Alright.
<steemed> andrew@unicorn:~/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools$ bash ./adb
<steemed> ./adb: ./adb: cannot execute binary file
<Unit193> Yeah, I misunderstood that it wasn't a bash file.
<steemed> k
<steemed> Do I need 32 bit libraries? This is 64 bit
<Unit193> I'd think there'd be errors or something, but that's not the type of error I'd expect.
<steemed> hm
<Unit193> I've not had anything like this, so I can't be of much help.
<steemed> Alright thanks anyways
<deper29> hey, I'm having an issue. I'm dual booting backtrack 5 and ubuntu 10.04 64bit. My splash screen for ubuntu when I log in is surrounded by green. http://imgur.com/7PIH1
<boliviano3> Hey everyone. I'm trying to install 12.04 on my HP desktop but I don't get the option to "install alongside windows 7." The only options I get are to "erase and install" and/or "something else." Can anyone help me out w/ how I'd go about installing it alongside Windows 7?
<holstein> boliviano3: are you choosing the drive that has windows 7 on in?
<boliviano3> i haven't gotten that far yet. I installed 12.04 on another computer but it gave me the option to install alongside windows. Since this time it didn't give me that option I don't know how to proceed
<holstein> boliviano3: you need to be choosing a hard drive with windows 7 on it
<holstein> boliviano3: i you have a USB stick, or other hard drives in the machine, you could have that selected ay accident
<holstein> you wont see an "install along side" option, if you choose a device which has nothing to install anything alongside
<boliviano3> where would I have picked the wrong device? once i the live cd starts it asks if i want to try ubuntu or install. i pick install but then the install alongside never comes up
<holstein> boliviano3: not sure... maybe you can take pictures... could be hanging somewhere... could be what im suggesting where you are not choosing the proper drive somehow
<boliviano3> i know that on the other install after I picked to install alongside windows the I got to choose the size of the partition but this time I just get "erase & install" or "something else"
<holstein> boliviano3: right.. im proposing you are *not* choosing the hard drive with windows on it
<boliviano3> what i'm saying is i'm *never* getting the option to choose where I want to install
<holstein> boliviano3: well, you already got it once, so saying "never" isnt fair or true
<holstein> to take my adivce into consideration, you just need to confirm that the drive has windows on it, and that you are choosing it
<holstein> im proposing that you are choosing a different drive in error
<holstein> a drive that doesnt have windows on it
<boliviano3> but how would I be choosing the wrong drive when I'm not given the option to choose one?
<holstein> boliviano3: not sure.. i have seen dropdown menuse.. again, you should try and take a photo, or maybe try the alternate installer
<holstein> dropdown menus*
<boliviano3> what's the alternate installer?
<boliviano3> dropdown menus where?
<holstein> boliviano3: you'll see the alternate iso's listed here http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<holstein> boliviano3: i have seen them in the installer.. the GUI one, but i have no idea what you are seeing
<holstein> boliviano3: try the alternate, and see if that gets you what you are looking for
<holstein> its a more text based installer with more options
<boliviano3> ok so after the live cd boots up I get this
<boliviano3> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/try-intsall.jpg
<boliviano3> I choose install and I get this
<boliviano3> http://www.webscopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Installation-Procedure-No-OS-Detected_thumb.png
<boliviano3> when I should get this
<boliviano3> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/installation-type.jpg
<boliviano3> never is an option given to choose a hard drive before then
<holstein> boliviano3: you can try the alternate iso
<holstein> you can use a live CD with gparted to shrink the ntfs partition
<holstein> then, you can use the "something else" option and install to the empty space you created
<holstein> boliviano3: i wouldnt just expect the installer to magically do what you need it to do... shrink windows and install ubuntu beside it
<holstein> if its not working, try doing it manually with the same tools the installer would use
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Tengo una sugerencia
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Has intentado correr Windows, dejarlo corriendo unos 5 minutos, y luevo volver a arrancar del CD?
<JoseeAntonioR> Posiblemente haya algun registro, aunque no estoy seguro de eso
<holstein> boliviano3: i just tried on a dell.. didnt see the "alongside" option
<holstein> i just saw what you had
<holstein> i would just choose to shrink the partition... i would either try that in the "something else" option, or with gparted from a live CD
<holstein> i would have my data backed up before doing either...
<holstein> enjoy!
<rainstake> Okay, so I have an update problem and I'm supposed to report, but don't know how.
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake, hello. What is the error you are getting?
<rainstake> I"m running update now so I can post it.  What's that website to post error messages, again?  Oh, and I have to step away only for a bit to help feed our baby.
<bioterror> !paste | rainstake
<ubot2> rainstake: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rainstake> Well, that update and upgrade worked this time, but I still have that silly red dot with the minus sign in it on my tab.
<bioterror> you say you have problem
<bioterror> you want to report but you dont know how
<IAmNotThatGuy> Can you take a screenshot and put it in imagebin.com, share the links?
<bioterror> and when we ask about you say "oh but I have this update going but I cant report it now"
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake, screenshot in imagebin.com will make us understand and can help you better
<rainstake> IAmNotThatGuy: I think I have a broken package, I just received that error from package manager.  Excuse my confusion, I usually don't have multiple issues with ubuntu.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay
<rainstake> I'm running update manager again so as to see what error message appears.
<bioterror> why not just open terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bioterror> would be faster than taking screenshots
<rainstake> bioterror: I ran update and upgrade and am having issues, once the slowness is resolved, I'll show the screen shot of the error page.
<rainstake> IAmNotThatGuy: here;s the link to the screenshot: http://imagebin.org/210088
<rainstake> I'm back.  Here's a message error I am receiving: http://imagebin.org/210088
<IAmNotThatGuy> Awww! kernel install issue :(
<rainstake> Sounds horrible, then, eh?
<JoseeAntonioR> IAmNotThatGuy: I had to do a backup and then restore is after a fresh install
<IAmNotThatGuy> Try running 1) aptitude clean 2)aptitude update 3)aptitude safe-upgrade
<IAmNotThatGuy> Use sudo if there are some lock errors
<rainstake> Okay, will do.  I'll report the results, soon.
<bioterror> always sudo with aptitude
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay. If that also fails, you have to manually extract the package and install
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, okies
 * IAmNotThatGuy is updating his Lucid ;]
<r4y> For me sometimes the search bar for the Ubuntu Software Center is there and sometimes it's not.
<IAmNotThatGuy> r4y, is is after the upgrading to 12.04?
<r4y> I installed from CD
<r4y> I had no idea they kept all the logs for irc for Ubuntu related channels. Sounds like a gold mine
<r4y> I am still lost a little when it comes to Unity
<r4y> I should go read tutorials and watch videos on it
<bioterror> that's why I like plain gnome shell better
<r4y> Me as well
<r4y> I like the options for appearance better
<r4y> The icons on the left take up a lot of space and liked the space saving drop down menu
<r4y> I liked the applets. Like force quit, lock screen, and system monitor
<r4y> I liked alacarte for customizing the main menu
<IAmNotThatGuy> cool
<r4y> I haven't tried doing sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<r4y> Once that is installed will I be able to switch back and force between Unity and Gnome?
<r4y> I heard it can be done from the login screen
<r4y> Will the customizations for Unity and Gnome remain separate for certain things other then  say preferences for having delete set for right click and so on?
<r4y> I need to go do a couple of things. But I am not leaving
<r4y> That is what life is about.
<surajit> I need help to solve my login problem in ubuntu 11.04... anyone there?
<surajit> after booting to the system, when I enter my username and password into the graphical login screen, it goes blank and returned me the same screen again. But I can login in tty1 with the same username and password. After searching a lot, I found that people are talking about .xsession-errors file, in which, in my case I found this error:   /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... .: 20: Can't open /usr/share/im-config/
<surajit> what should I do?
<AJH101> hi so far so good with pp but i am being told not all files downloaded correctly (when i try updating). do i reinstall over the top?
<Unit193> Depending on the errors, you should be able to either  `sudo apt-get update`, `sudo apt-get install -f`, or `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<AJH101> ok will try all 3! :-) thx
<AJH101> tried the 1st and: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AJH101> sorry ignore that!
<AJH101> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jsevi83/unity/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Unit193> Well, you have an old ppa left over, either comment it out, or use !ppa-purge to remove it.
<Unit193> "It'll be located at /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubot2> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AJH101> ok will try thx
<Culiforge> Hello, I have a game that is non-gui but linux native. when it launches the screen is off-set to the side. Is there a way to adjust that without messing with my monitor 'hard button' controls or so that it automatically centers and doesn't mess with other display settings?
<Sidewinder> Culiforge, Somewhere in 'the game's' preferences, perhaps?
<Sidewinder> Either that or perhaps you need to launch from terminal with screen parameters; but I'm not sure how to do that, sorry. :-(
<Culiforge> Sidewinder: looked through prefs, no dice... I'll google about screen params tho... thanks
<Sidewinder> Culiforge, You're more than welcome; I just wish I could have been more definitive. I know that I have my terminal command (for when I open a terminal) that has the parameter "--geometry=150x60" because I want it a certain size. I don't know how that'll help with the centering but it might be a start..
<Culiforge> Sidewinder: as another.. when I launch game via the script in terminal, the game takes over the display (as I believe it should) so it doesn't seem to make sense that an adjustment to the terminal window would solve my issue. Back when I was a M$ user, there was, in file properties, open/run with paramaters as well as previous windows version emulation (sort of) that would allow you to set window metrics and such. Dunno if there
<zigzag> Hi guys I have a bit of experience with linux but not much with unity. does unity have a system tray and can I get gpodder to appear in it (setting the option in gpodder doesnt appear to have any effect)
<Culiforge> zigzag: you may have to run session under gnome-fallback or some such to get system tray from what I know of it..
<Culiforge> zigzag: but that will involve disabling unity all together
<Sidewinder> Culiforge, No, I was not suggesting that term. win adjustment would do anything; it was just an example to hopefully get you on the right track. I apologize if I was unclear. Guess that's why my wife keeps telling me that my advice is worth exactly what I charge for it.. :-)
<zigzag> Oh so other than those 2 littler arrows you cant tell if gpodder is running
<Culiforge> Sidewinder: no, not at all, mostly me talking out loud.. I understood what you meant
<Sidewinder> Kewl, and good luck..
<Culiforge> zigzag: don't know what gpodder is, just know from when I ditched unity for some semblance of the old interface
<Culiforge> for me, unity was like putting a square wheel on my car :)
<zigzag> Culiforge: Not giving up yet, but maybe soon. do you run gnome 3 or cinnamon
<Culiforge> gnome3
<zigzag> what do I need to do install on 12.04
<zigzag> sudo apt-get install ...? ppa ? and does it break something
<Culiforge> didn't see the point of running a netbook-like interface when I have desktop screen real estate
<Culiforge> ubuntu forums are full of walkthroughs on how to get rid of unity and revert back to a gnome like experience
<Culiforge> forums/help pages
<Culiforge> just did it the once myself so I don't remember the step by steps of it
<zigzag> I trying to get my family to move to linux and I think gnome 3 is not entirely there. I found the mint was still a little buggy; at least from where I was sitting
<zigzag> Culiforge: if I install gnome 3, can I switch between it and unity from the logon screen
<Culiforge> hehe, just do what I did... wipe their computers and install ubuntu.... mwuhahaha!
<zigzag> Culiforge,: No my wife still loves me and I would like it to remain so
<Culiforge> yeah, there's the login option for that.. there's unity 3d, unity 2d, gnome-fallback, and I think gnome-somethingorother... (nothing like being specific eh?)
<duanedes1gn> their used ti be a version of Ubuntu that looked liked XP
<duanedes1gn> oop, they already left
<zigzag> just when I thought I was getting somewhere, I have no sound
<zigzag> sorry works now
<fahmyboy> Hi All, anyone available to answer a newbie question on getting wireless working
<fahmyboy> i have been struggling with this issue for a week
<beachbuddah> hey ubuntu beginners - if anybody's home, I'm wondering how to create a start button for a program that requires a cli command to get it going
<geirha> That's called a launcher
<beachbuddah> cool - are they hard to make?
<geirha> What's the nature of this program? does it have a gui?
<geirha> or does it run in a terminal?
<beachbuddah> yes - it's Truecrypt
<beachbuddah> it has a gui
<geirha> Doesn't it already have a launcher then?
<beachbuddah> I was only able to find a .deb pkg for 6.0 and it only starts in the terminal, but then it's launced and up comes the gui
<beachbuddah> *launched
<duanedes1gn> if you are using  unity when you launch it right-click and select pint to launcher
<beachbuddah> right click where - just in the program itself?
<duanedes1gn> the icon in the launcher on the right
<geirha> *left
<duanedes1gn> beachbuddah: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<beachbuddah> ok gotcha, I'll give that a try
<duanedes1gn> geirha: ha, you are correct
<beachbuddah> 12.04
<duanedes1gn> ok then that should work
<beachbuddah> fair enough - thak you for the assist
<duanedes1gn> hi geirha , good to read you
<geirha> hey :)
<beachbuddah> it didn't work, there was no option to pin it to the bar
<geirha> beachbuddah: If you run   dpkg -L truecrypt
<geirha> does it list any files in /usr/share/applications?
<beachbuddah> no
<geirha> Ok, well, to make your own launcher, there's two main ways.
<beachbuddah> k
<geirha> One is to install alacarte and create it in there
<geirha> the other is to create it manually with a regular text editor
<beachbuddah> alacarte  - ok
<beachbuddah> hmm - I'm about technical enought o isntall alacarte
<beachbuddah> I'll give it a go, thanks
<duanedes1gn> beachbuddah: might be cALLED 'lock to launcher'
<geirha> For the latter approach, or if you're just curious, open one of the .desktop-files in /usr/share/applications/ in a regular text editor (such as gedit).
<geirha> The format is fairly simple.
<beachbuddah> duanedesi1gn - oh - no there was only the name of the program and the option to quit
<beachbuddah> ok - just copy and paste and change the command to truecrypt?
<geirha> Yes, and save to ~/.local/share/applications/truecrypt.desktop
<geirha> (that's where alacarte will save it too)
<beachbuddah> ummm - where do I find ~/
<beachbuddah> <----noob to filesystem here
<geirha> ~ is your homedir
<StepNjump> Hi guys, when I try to start guake at the CLI and do a & after like so: guake & it works fine BUT when I close the terminal window, the process ends. Why
<beachbuddah> ahh
<geirha> StepNjump: Because the terminal sends SIGHUP to the shell, and the shell in turn sends SIGHUP to the child processes.
<StepNjump> ah geirha
<geirha> StepNjump: If you instead exit the shell, the shell will disown its children before exiting, and the terminal will exit when it's process exits.
<geirha> e.g. by running exit or hitting Ctrl+d
<StepNjump> Is there a way for it to not sigh
<StepNjump> so it runs as a TSR?
<geirha> You can also tell bash to disown the child process by using the disown command
<geirha> guake & disown
<geirha> TSR?
<StepNjump> TSR like in Terminal stay resident
<StepNjump> oh ok, well thank you very much geirha I appreciate it. I will try it now
<geirha> I don't know what terminal stay resident means
<StepNjump> Oh yes, it works fine! thanks a lot
<StepNjump> oh it's a windows term sorry
<StepNjump> It's the first time I ever disowned a child
<geirha> Yet another option is to not run it in a terminal in the first place
<StepNjump> Kind of feel bad about it lol
<geirha> just Alt+F2 -> guake  (no ampersand)
<StepNjump> oh really ok!
<StepNjump> Wow you know your stuff!
<beachbuddah> odd - the launcher exists and is now pinned to the taskbar, but the icon is the a question mark as opposed to the 'T' that was there when
<beachbuddah> I ran it through the terminal
<geirha> beachbuddah: find the icon name, and set it as icon for the launcher
<beachbuddah> lemme try that
<geirha> dpkg -L truecrypt | grep pixmaps
<beachbuddah> ahh tnks
<geirha> if it says e.g. /usr/share/pixmaps/truecrypt.png, then just use  Icon=truecrypt  in the .desktop-file
<geirha> It used to be easy to create launchers, but they removed that feature in 10.10 or so... for whatever reason.
<beachbuddah> the command returns nothing - no response - back to the prompt.  Checking the file, there is no file - under any name - that resembles the truecrypt icon
<geirha> Hm. So it doesn't install any icons probably
<geirha> At least, not in the standard location
<geirha> dpkg -L truecrypt | grep '\.png$'
<beachbuddah> fair enough - for an encryption program, maybe a grey question mark is appropriate, lol
<geirha> haha
<geirha> You can have a look in /usr/share/pixmaps, it should contain lots of icons. You might find a nice one :)
<beachbuddah> lol
<beachbuddah> dpkg-query: error: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<geirha> yes, the syntax is  dpkg -L packagename   or   dpkg --listfiles packagename
<StepNjump> maybe geirha you can help me.. For the last few days, I start getting more and more spam in my kopete. People are trying to add me. Do you think one of my account such as msn might be compromized?
<beachbuddah> oh ok - sorry
<geirha> StepNjump: No idea, sorry. I don't use such protocols.
<StepNjump> is it safe geirha ?
<geirha> Probably
<StepNjump> Gosh Ubuntu works well.. I hope Windows 8 won't take over! darn bastards
<StepNjump> I read they are trying to prevent us to install linux on the new hardware
<StepNjump> do you think this will work?
<geirha> They'll probably try, but it will either be stopped by a court, or the open source community will simply find a way to circumvent it
<StepNjump> I hope so... I did the switch about 6 months ago and I absolutely love it
<StepNjump> Lost too much time with Windoze crap
<StepNjump> Lost most of my life with this piece of shit (please escuse my language)
<beachbuddah> geirha, I know the icon is in here somewhere, but I have no clue where.   I give - I will live with the grey question mark
<beachbuddah> thank you for your help.
<geirha> beachbuddah: dpkg -L truecrypt | grep -e '\.png$' -e '\.xpm$'
<geirha> that should list any images that might be icons, installed by the truecrypt package.
<Guest61222> hi all
<Guest61222> i need help am i at the right place for getting help installing ubuntu ?
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> !ask | Guest61222
<ubot2> Guest61222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61222> MB intel D875PBZ memory 1GB processor intel pentium 4 cpu 2.4 graphics vesa:nv44 board - p382h1  i get black screen after installing ubuntu 11.10
<bioterror> no one answered
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> Guest61222, the graphics works without a problem during installation?
<bioterror> Guest61222, and you used live installation?
<Guest61222> i used usb and cd
<Guest61222> and dvd for 12.04 LTS
<Guest61222> graphics not working as normal i had to keep pressing arrow to get pink color and language option
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, I'm having a problem with flash player, it runs extremely slowly, any way to kill it and bring it back to life?
<Guest61222> usually flash become slow when there is new version released but thats on windows no idea on linux to be honest
<harsh> Hi,I have just installed version12.04,was using 11.10 earlier.I was able to increase/decrease brightness by using shift  and +/- keys,how do I adjust brightness in version Ubuntu 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | Guest61222
<ubot2> Guest61222: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<harsh> Hi,I have just installed version12.04,was using 11.10 earlier.I was able to increase/decrease brightness by using shift  and +/- keys,how do I adjust brightness in version Ubuntu 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | harsh
<ubot2> harsh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WilsonBradley> for some reason Unity is not working for almost a week. I can't see Icons on left nor top menu icons, I can click in the same menu area and it shows Wifi ,./ clock/account drop down menus.. I reinstalled Unity and Compiz also reset.
<holstein> WilsonBradley: i would make a new user and try there.. that'll tell you if its something in the config files
<WilsonBradley> ok, i'll try that real quick.
<WilsonBradley> holstein: I tried a new user
<WilsonBradley> it seems to work
<holstein> cool.. so you can stop reinstalling things... and thinking about a bug report
<WilsonBradley> ok, how to go about
<WilsonBradley> I get errors at log on
<holstein> errors? or messages?
<holstein> i get "output".. most of it can be safely ignored assuming all is good
<WilsonBradley> pop up saying it crashed, do I want report
<WilsonBradley> I have selected report
<holstein> what crashed?
<anon> hello world
<anon> im having a problem with my printer
<nlsthzn> hi anon ... ask away
<anon> trying to hplip to work but when i run hp-setup it cant find my printer
<anon> so ive been wandering around online and read that i should do hp-check -t
<anon> which i did and it is told me to run some commands to install some packages
<anon> so i did that
<anon> and when i try to run the packages it tells me there is an error with ecryptfs-utils
<anon> which i gather is the disk encryption tool
<anon> im running 10.04
<anon> what is the general opinion?
<anon> ive been thinking i should just get the new ubuntu but i dunno if that will make any real difference
<anon> nlsthzn: do you know whats up?
<nlsthzn> anon: in my experience HP printers normally work right of the bat without any intervention needed...
<nlsthzn> but it has been a while since I used 10.04
<nlsthzn> what make and model is the printer?
<anon> yeah i think maybe ill just upgrade and while im at it disable the encryption then hope for the best
<nlsthzn> not ideal if you don't know if it will fix the issue...
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<anon> yes i know
<anon> ok i will check this
<nlsthzn> thanks for the link Unit193
<Unit193> Not sure how complete it is, but that and hplip should help
<anon> im positive it is somekind of conflict between the hplip packages and ecryptfs
<anon> i don't know if it is a bug or i have this setup in a strange way or what
<anon> I had 11.04 a while back on a different laptop and it was printing ok
<anon> i know that hplip supports this printer
<escott> anon, very unlikely that hplip would affect ecryptfs
<E3D3> After updating from 10.04 to 12.04 Beta my pc froze/locked. Also after updating to the latest version 2 days ago. Where/how do I start trying to solve this ?
<Fyodorovna> E3D3, so are you backed up on the 10.04 before the upgrade?
<Fyodorovna> preferably a clone really
<E3D3> No, only personal data & most important configs
<Fyodorovna> E3D3, so where are you at now does it boot, a little more of this info helps.
<Fyodorovna> it is easier if we know what freeze and locked means at this point
<E3D3> I'm now running Crunchbang. Ubuntu boots very slow but okay. After some time using it freezes. I waited for the finished 12.04 release and hoped an update would repair the problem.
<Fyodorovna> E3D3, have you from a recovery cli run a update & upgrade? Or used the fix packages o[ption in the recovery gui?
<E3D3> The only thing that seems to respond is the mouse, the cursor moves but I can't click and nothing responds.
<E3D3> I know nothing about a recovery cli. I can't open shell or other stuff so I wait and finally reboot with the power-button.
<Fyodorovna> E3D3, in the grub menu the second kernel stanza is a recovery boot this takes you to a gui with choices.
<E3D3> Haha, after all those years ignoring those lines did I forgot it. Sorry.
<E3D3> I never used it, only remove it sometimes from Grub-menu's. I'll read about it and/or try that. Sorry again.
<E3D3> Bye and thanks.
<Fyodorovna> E3D3, no problem hard to say whether this will fix it but where I would probably start if me. This lts upgrade from what I have read is intended for the 12.04.1 in I think 30 days afer release.
<Fyodorovna> I did upgrade a 11.10 with only one apparent problem, runs a little strange at times though.
<beachbuddah> Hi folks, I'm having trouble when I close the lid on my laptop and reopen it, it can't reconnect to my wireless connection
<E3D3> How do you get to the menu with only keys in U12.04?
<E3D3> Okay, super (im)press(ive) shows Super-A = apps, trial & error instead of docs learned that arrow-keys are fastest. If my system don't freeze than I'm done here. Bye & good luck
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-29
<WilsonBradley> Does anyone know when Trine 2 DEMO will be available for Linux?
<Guest98854> Lost here . . .  am I found by anyone?
<Guest98854> Hi,  Although I am college educated I have not taken any computer courses.  Therefore, I depend on the GUI so I won't have to learn the CLI.  Linux has built into it several “brick walls.”  A brick wall is an area that the GUI that leaves someone like me totally clueless as to what to do next.  Could these “brick walls “ PLEASE be fixed.  Item – I have just downloaded a program and I want to find it in the fi
<Guest98854>  in MICROSOFT PRODUCTS. However, in Linux it am taken to a box called “:launch application'  and it says “choose” and then it presents me with a BIG EMPTY area.  I guess I am somehow supposed to know which sub-directory the programs are kept in.  Heck it's not even called “Program Files Here”  Could simple file manipulation be dummied down for us non-computer people?  Item – Konquer needs to be put in Path 
<Guest98854> thanks, don't mean to piss anyone off but linux is confusing for us muggles
<w1jp> anyone know anything about the default sound manager?
<w1jp> I'd like to know how to turn off the AGC (auto-gain control)
<Unit193> pavucontrol? I don't happen to  know in that, but you have it under the menu.
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<sanbar> I have booted from LiveCD 12.04.  I am trying to mount a hard disk partition with mount.  It comes back in dmesg with "Unable to read superblock" - any help?
<sanbar> I am not sure I have the file system type correct, also
<escott> sanbar, run fsck "sudo fsck /dev/sda#
<sanbar> ok - that is the file system fixer, right?
<escott> sanbar, FileSystem ChecKer easy to remember because you need to run fsck when you are fscked
<sanbar> I've got it mounted, and can see the files.  It is a disk that contains a broken natty install that was in the middle of an upgrade to oneiric
<sanbar> What is the best way to get all my data off, like in my home drive, so I can restore it after I do a clean install of 12.04
<sanbar> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> sanbar: Partitioning
<sanbar> JoseeAntonioR:  Not sure what you mean
<JoseeAntonioR> sanbar: Create a partition for your home folder, then re-install ubuntu without formatting the home partition you created, and then copy what you have in the partition to ubuntu, and finally get it together.
<sanbar> Hmmmm.   I was wondering about some stuff in /etc
<sanbar> oh well, I am happy today.  I will work on it more tomorrow.  See ya'll later
<boliviano3> hey everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but I just got an error during the install. it says "executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. anyone know how I'd fix this?
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Termina de instalar, o se queda colgado con ese error?
<boliviano3> en ingles por favor :)
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Does the install finishes, or it hangs up?
<bioterror> boliviano3, try running installer again
<boliviano3> it gives the option to continue w/o installing the bootloader but is that something i should do?
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Yes, continue.
<bioterror> boliviano3, actually try running the live session again
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> that can be too
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Continue without the bootloader, and then you can install it from the LiveCD, that way you'll earn time
<bioterror> boliviano3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Of couse, that's after you finish installing.
<boliviano3> ok i'll click continue and i'll be back if i have any problems
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Ok, great
<boliviano3> thanks guys. so it finished and restarted into windows 7. so I should insert the live cd again and repair boot through there?
<JoseeAntonioR> boliviano3: Yep
<boliviano3> ok so I was able to repair and boot into ubuntu but at boot I don't believe it gave the option to boot into windows. here's the link that it gave me after the repair was done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/954345/
<bioterror> everything went better than expected
<bioterror> Sun09:24 <bioterror> boliviano3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<boliviano3> are you trying to say I should run boot repair again?
<bioterror> I would
<bioterror> as you're missing windows from your grub ;)
<boliviano3> ok should I do anything different this time? I just ran the recommended repair last time
<boliviano3> hmmm interesting I restarted the desktop after installing some updates and what do you know there's the option to load into Windows 7. Let's see if it works :)
<boliviano3> does anyone why there's an icon for install release on my unity bar?
<bubuy> is there anyone here cn help me with my ubuntu problm?
<philipballew_> bubuy, depends what the problem is probably
<bubuy> thanx..im just installing my u buntu on my acer netbuk
<philipballew_> and?
<bubuy> but when im tring to online using my 3g modem via usb hub, it can, whn im trying to install the broadband software, the setup.exe n autorun.exe cannot being launch
<bubuy> so how .... :(
<bubuy> i love the ubuntu but when it comes to internet , its fuck me up, im a earlybird on ubuntu n i till not clearly understand how the system works
<oCean> bubuy: control your language here, please
<bubuy> sorry , im just so sad, its my fault
<philipballew_> and please use complete sentences
<philipballew_> so what exactly are you trying to do?
<bubuy> when im tring to online using my 3g modem via usb hub, it cannot, whn im trying to install the broadband software, the setup.exe n autorun.exe cannot being launch
<bubuy> im trying to connect to internet using my 3g modem broadband
<philipballew_> where did you get the setup.exe and autorun.exe?
<bubuy> when i connect my modem device to my netbook via usb hub
<philipballew_> no, where did you get the exe files?
<philipballew_> bubuy,
<bubuy> where did i get ? u mean ?
<philipballew_> the setup and autorun exe files?
<bubuy> the setup package files is already there inside the modem devices if i connect it to my netbook, it is inside a new window
<philipballew_> bubuy, check this out
<philipballew_> windows files use exe, ubuntu uses a deb
<bubuy> ow.... ok , then?
<philipballew_> just like osx would use a dmg and fedora uses an rpm
<philipballew_> so you cant install windows binaries ina windows system
<bubuy> what is windows binaries?
<philipballew_> code compiled under windows
<benonsoftware> bubuy: WHat type of modem do you have?
<bubuy> i see,,,thanx philips , thats is why the exe program cannt be open by ubuntu app launcher, so what should i do now?
<bubuy> benon, what type of mdem ? 3g modem
<benonsoftware> bubuy: What brand/model?
<bubuy> im in malaysia,, so it is u mobile (for the network line) and the brand is huawei mobile brodband e173
<bubuy> hello anybuddy help me..
<benonsoftware> bubuy: Maybe see http://www.reportsfromearth.com/585/how-to-get-your-huawei-e173-mobile-broadband-modem-to-work-on-ubuntu/
<philipballew_> bubuy, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bubuy> wait, i check it
<bubuy> 12.04 lts
<philipballew_> good
<bubuy> y?
<bubuy> benon, wanna ask can i?
<philipballew_> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bubuy> the link u gave me say tht, i need to dnload the Huawei E173 dri­ver for linux, n i need to unzipped it , then type the code right? , where should i download it n unzipped, using my windows or my u buntu?
<philipballew_> benonsoftware,
<benonsoftware> Ubuntu
<bubuy> if im download the file using my windows n i save it on my hdd storage, n i unzipped it by using my ubuntu can i/
<bubuy> because i cant connect to the internet by ubuntu rite now....
<benonsoftware> Yes, you should be able to do that
<bubuy> ok... im trying, later if i got roob i will be back ok? thnx guys!! phillip n benon!!
<aRn0> Hi all. If Chrome is the only browser to offer the latest flash for linux integrated, is there gonna be a better Chrome integration in Unity?
<philipballew_> aRn0, good question. With Ubuntu's new version of 12.04 released last week were now planning for 12.10. UDS is this and next week and we will see what we do there and this cysle to flash. I think firefox has something or will.
<philipballew_> Also, flash sites are moving away from flash and using html5
<philipballew_> aRn0, you could try to intragrate it and submit your changes you know
<philipballew_> if you can program.
<philipballew_> I cant really well personally though
<philipballew_> but heres this link http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<aRn0> Sorry guys I can't program. Just your average user who is interested in the development process. I got Chrome not because I like the browser but because I heard it's the way to go if you want flash to work fine in the future.
<aRn0> I look at Google products kind of critically...
<philipballew_> okay, sometimes people intrested in dev stuff can program
<philipballew_> aRn0, well you can look critically, thats why you dont have to use them
<philipballew_> use chromeium
<aRn0> It's the open source version of chrome right? Does it have flash integrated as well?
<aRn0> If it does have flash integrated why do Ubuntu sites like this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04/ recommend using Chrome?
<philipballew_> well thats not a ubuntu site
<philipballew_> its a ubuntu fan's site
<philipballew_> you can use whatever you want.
<aRn0> What do you use for a browser and why_
<philipballew_> chrome. I like the speed.
<philipballew_> I might switch to chromeium because apt-get update takes a while with chrome as their repo servers take days
<aRn0> After installing 12.04 64 I read the above entry and installed Chrome. But flash wouldn't work. Used this http://ubuntuguide.net/install-adobe-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu-12-04both-3264-bit guide to install it. Still not satisfied with the performance though...
<philipballew_> aRn0, i think chrome 64 does not have flash by default
<philipballew_> you have to install flash non free
<aRn0> I installed via Adobe download
<philipballew_> were you able toget it running right?
<aRn0> On the other hand I heard that flash for Firefox is gonna be supported for quite some time...
<philipballew_> firefox 12 just was released
<philipballew_> the mozilla team just added it
<aRn0> Yeah flash in Chrome 64 works fine
<philipballew_> how long you been a ubuntu user aRn0
<aRn0> On and off since 10.04, not using Windows anymore since 11.10
<philipballew_> aRn0, nice! what other ditros do you use?
<aRn0> Tried many. I like trim and slim ones. I'm thinking about using Lubuntu on my main rig. I like it a lot. Also tried Bodhi, Slitaz, TinyCore etc in virtualbox. I use Ubuntu because of the support. I like to experiment and learn new stuff but if I run into a problem, there's a this huge community and infrastructure so that's why I want to stay with Ubuntu right now
<philipballew_> bodhi is made by a guy who hangs out here
<philipballew_> have you ever used openbox?
<aRn0> Great idea, I like that it looks better than Lubuntu but needs a little less resources. Then again, I don't care for great looks... E17 is not for me
<aRn0> Yeah in Lubuntu
<philipballew_> are you involved in the community or your loco?
<aRn0> I'm a LXDE fan
<philipballew_> lxde is nice. my debian machine runs lxde
<aRn0> Nope, I'm in southwest Germany. France, Switzerland, Germany triangle
<philipballew_> what country exactly?
<aRn0> Germany
<philipballew_> or are you rich with many mansions :)
<aRn0> lol no
<aRn0> student
<aRn0> It's a triangle geographically
<aRn0> I tried Debian because I wanted to learn about its relationship to Ubuntu. I installed a bare Debian and added GUI stuff to learn more about what a distro is composed of
<philipballew_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-de-locoteam
<philipballew_> wonder if this is updated
<philipballew_> i run a debian server.
<philipballew_> headless servers are fun if you ever want to learn whats going on.
<aRn0> I don't know how to contribute really other than to show people that linux is at home on the desktop now
<aRn0> Don't know much about servers :(
<philipballew_> well theres tons of stuff to do!
<philipballew_> you speak and write in more then english I assume?
<philipballew_> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<philipballew_> ^always a good way to start
<philipballew_> but I recommend finding a few things to do and help out. they can always use translators probably or docs writters, or people to help others in here
<aRn0> I'm rather fluent in English and German of course, my mothertongue. I understand French but I don't speak it. I'll try to get in touch.
<philipballew_> alright. I can help you find a place. feel free to find me here or email
<philipballew_> philipballew@ubuntu.com
<aRn0> Cool, thanks!
<RageRiot> hi, I'm trying to follow a guide to move my ubuntu install to a faster drive ( from IDE to SATA) ( I just installed it last night but realised the IDE is very slow
<RageRiot> this is the guide http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/move_system_partition_to_new_hard_drive_larger_partition
<RageRiot> but the first steps dont work so I asume this might be due to a change in the latest release..
<RageRiot> to enable these repositories (multiverse and universe) go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager I cant find this
<geirha> If you just installed Ubuntu, just installing it again on the right disk will be the easiest option
<RageRiot> but the update took a while :S
<holstein> RageRiot: i use tools from the http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ or clonezilla... but yeah, just reinstall if its a fresh install
<RageRiot> is there anyway I can pull the update from this install
<geirha> RageRiot: slow internet?
<RageRiot> well it isnt terrible but it isnt that great
<geirha> the packages downloaded for the update will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<RageRiot> 4mb
<geirha> You can simply copy those over to the new install
<RageRiot> just copy them over?
<geirha> yes, to the same dir on the new install
<RageRiot> I asume after the install is complete them and I just unchekck the option to install update ?
<RageRiot> during the install that is..
<geirha> yes, then copy the packages over, then run the update-manager
<RageRiot> fantastic :D
<holstein> i dont install updates during the installation
<RageRiot> I'll give it a go
<RageRiot> heh seems to run extremely slow from the CD
<holstein> RageRiot: live you mean?
<RageRiot> I wasnt expecting anything fast
<RageRiot> ye
<RageRiot> but this desktop is old
<holstein> thats not really what the ubuntu live CD is about.. if you want something like that, go with something like puppy or another one that loads into ram.. or customize ubuntu to do that
<RageRiot> some of you might cringe
<RageRiot> it's a dell
<holstein> the ubuntu live CD is more about checking compatibility
<RageRiot> yeh
<geirha> Nah, dell is good
<RageRiot> ubuntu doesnt like this del geforce fx5200 although I'm still very new so I've got no idea where to begin.
<holstein> i say, just install and keep it simple.. take on things one a time, and be open minded
<RageRiot> yeh.
<RageRiot> I've wanted to escape the clutches of windows for a long time. I've always been a windows user so I doubt that will change any time soon but I hope to understand linux alot more
<RageRiot> I'm on my win 7 pc atm
<Sidewinder> RageRiot, We won't hold that against you. :-)
<RageRiot> :)
<Sidewinder> Well, maybe just a little. ;-)
<RageRiot> hmm the live cd does seem to be running incredibly slow
<RageRiot> ahh next screen loaded
<Sidewinder> Live CDs always run slowly.
<Sidewinder> Gotta; load all that data into ram; the CD player is also a bottle-neck.
<RageRiot> I always thought they loaded at least the main portion in ram
<geirha> usb might be slightly faster
<RageRiot> just had to reboot into BIOS, I forgot to check if the SATA interface was enabled :P
<sebastian_> hi all
<sebastian_> i have problem with ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 i want to use my laptop as acces point
<sebastian_> my laptop is samsung q530 with wifi card broadcom bcm4313 how can i use it as AP?
<holstein> sebastian_: i would get the final 12.04, or upgrade what you have
<jacky> Is it possible to set up a mail server proxy?
<jacky> Like have my e-mail obtained on a different server and then pull in the e-mails from that service?
<jacky> s/service/server?
<RageRiot> how do I elevate permissions to copy /va/cache/apt/archive to my live install?
<JoseeAntonioR> RageRiot: in a terminal, run sudo nautilus
<RageRiot> just trying it
<RageRiot> i got a permission error about a confi
<RageRiot> g
<RageRiot> and in that windows i dont see the drive i wanted to copy from.
<JoseeAntonioR> RageRiot: maybe it's with another name, because that's the only way to copy them, I just did it like that yesterday
<RageRiot> ok 1 min
<geirha> RageRiot: You should find the mounted drives under /media
<RageRiot> I've got it working now
<RageRiot> I used the window I had of the source drive and copyed to to the location in the "sudu nautilus window
<RageRiot> do i just run the updater and it will see them files ?
<geirha> Ah right, that should be easier, yes :)
<geirha> yes
<RageRiot> ahh just noticed it says it found the files
<RageRiot> nice :) it's all coming togeather
<geirha> If you have multiple computers with ubuntu, you can set up apt-cacher-ng on one of them.
<RageRiot> now, do I have to worry about device driver or like I'm used to with a windows PC do i need to hunt for and install them ?
<geirha> then tell all computers to download packages from there; that way, you'll only download the same package from the internet once
<RageRiot> ahh I'll keep that in mind but I'm just running the one pc with ubuntu atm but i might install it on my laptop
<RageRiot> I've changed my desktop around, now that I've got ubuntu up n running with synergy installed. I have win 7 on the left and ubunto 12.04 on the right :D
<RageRiot> just a shame I have sllightly different size monitors but with the ubuntu boxing being quite dated it's the least of my worry's
<RageRiot> might see if I can install my TV card now.
<RageRiot> any sugestions on what I could download to benchmark my graphics card ?
<HighMan>  Who can help me dual boot ubuntu and windows 7? I got ubuntu and windows installed already..... I just can't boot in to ubuntu
<bioterror> HighMan, put ubuntu cd or usb pen drive in your computer
<bioterror> boot into it and:
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<HighMan> I did that...
<HighMan> I'll try it again
<RageRiot> heh
<sorbiq> hi all
<sorbiq> <sebastian_> i have problem with ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 i want to use my laptop as acces point
<sorbiq> <sebastian_> my laptop is samsung q530 with wifi card broadcom bcm4313 how can i use it as AP?
<philipballew> sorbiq, update your computer first
<philipballew> then enable internet sharing probably
<sorbiq> u mean new os version or updates?
<philipballew> update.
<philipballew> upgrade from beta 2
<sorbiq> ok
<sorbiq> in update manager there is no upgrade for my version 12.04 LTS Precise so i think i latest am i right?
<philipballew> well yeah, you said your on the lts already
<philipballew> so just check for uodates and do it
<sorbiq> updated
<RageRiot> I'm trying to install java and I've got to make a symbolic link apparently but I get access denied. I tried su but I didnt set a password for su :S
<sorbiq> RageRiot, try sudo su
<philipballew> RageRiot, you can just use sudo to do i
<RageRiot> ok
<RageRiot> I'll try
<sorbiq> philipballew, what i need to do next ?
<philipballew> did you check aditional drivers?
<RageRiot> I think that worked but just going to restart.
<sorbiq> no i didn't
<philipballew> then try. otherwise youll have to have some more fun
<sorbiq> how can i check this drivers ?
<sorbiq> philipballew, ok i,ve checked drivers that i have and its wl
<sorbiq> so i need other to get AP ?
<RageRiot> ok I dont think it worked, java doesnt appear to be installed on firefox.
<sorbiq> RageRiot, did u check in firefox properties if java is enabled ?
<RageRiot> under about:config ?
<sorbiq> RageRiot, yes
<RageRiot> I look but I'm not sure what I'm looking for, i dont notice anything tho
<RageRiot> and when I run the same command to create the symcolic link it says it already exists
<sorbiq> u must look in content section there is java applets must be thicked
<RageRiot> manage content plugins ? nothing listed there.
<RageRiot> I got it working
<RageRiot> remove symbolic link and added it agaain
<makpet> Are there any Iron browser users here? I'm trying to enable the built-in adblock feature...
<makpet> UbuntuOne is syncing is extremely slow atm. Are you guys experiencing the same?
<RageRiot> back again, trying to install a linux package now. I rebooted in recovery mode because it said I needed to have x server closed. I ran login and then the cmd susdo sh "pagage file.run"
<RageRiot> but I get read only errors
<RageRiot> the package is a device driver
<RageRiot> sudo*
<RageRiot> hi
<philipballew> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RageRiot> was that for me ?
<RageRiot> because I was here earlier
<RageRiot> :P
<RageRiot> I'm trying to install a gfx driver
<RageRiot> I've ran the file and I get "the distribution-provided pre-install driver failed"
<RageRiot> continute anyway.. when I tried this on a first attempt at ubunto 10 I ended up messing up video
<RageRiot> the driver is nvidia
<philipballew> rage why not just use the aditional drivers?
<philipballew> jocky -gtk
<RageRiot> I dont
<RageRiot> know why
<RageRiot> :P
<RageRiot> what do you mean ?
<philipballew> why RageRiot
<RageRiot> ?
<RageRiot> I'm confussed now
<RageRiot> (philipballew) rage why not just use the aditional drivers? < -- I dont know what you mean by that
<RageRiot> because I'm new to linux
<RageRiot> I've just closed x server and ran the n vidia driver package
<RageRiot> and got preinstall scipt failed
<RageRiot> continue : yes / no
<philipballew> RageRiot, no. use aditional drivers?
<philipballew> do you not understand what I am saying?
<RageRiot> what adidtional drivers ?
<RageRiot> when I press no I'm back to the term
<philipballew> log back into your graphical shell and launch the additional drivers application
<RageRiot> ahh
<RageRiot> nothing is listed
<philipballew> why do you need a nvidia driver?
<RageRiot> blank window
<RageRiot> becasue I have a nvidia card
<philipballew> but do the drivers already there work?
<RageRiot> and it's slugish on the graphical shell
<RageRiot> yes.. no 3d accelleration
<philipballew> did you google your card followed by ubuntu?
<RageRiot> no but I figured I'd supassed that by going to nvidia.com
<philipballew> installing your own drivers is doable, but a pain in the ass
<philipballew> do you want to have to install the driver over and over again everytime you update the kernel
<philipballew> because that what will have to happen
<philipballew> whats your graphics card?
<RageRiot> geforce fx 5200
<RageRiot> well it doesnt sound good but I'm all for learning the hardware so I can get a linux understanding.
<RageRiot> how often would one update the kernel..
<RageRiot> I doubt I'd be doing that often just yet
<bioterror> FX 5200 is quite old?
<RageRiot> I guess it proably is but it's either that or onboard vide
<RageRiot> video
<RageRiot> which only has 8 mb of usable ram for video
<bioterror> nouveau supports NV34
<chrisdruif1> Hi team. can anyone help me with AFS configuration in Ubuntu 12.04? :)
<philipballew> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philipballew> what exactly do you need and more people will likely help
<RageRiot|> connection playing up
<RageRiot|> bioterror what do you sugest I should do?
<RageRiot|> as far as i know the default driver does have 3d acceleration ..
<RageRiot|> doesn*
<bioterror> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8756/README/appendix-a.html
<bioterror> FX5200 is also supported
<bioterror> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<bioterror> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<RageRiot|> so go to term and stop lightdm and run them cmds ?
<bioterror> if you want
<bioterror> but I think you dont need to stop lightdm
<RageRiot|> unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_current
<bioterror> what?
<RageRiot|> thats what I got
<chrisdruif> afs on ubuntu 12.04
<RageRiot|> I went ahead with the nvidia package installer and when the pc boots I just get a terminal "<computer name> login:"
<RageRiot|> I tried editing the xorg config as well
<beachbuddah> hey everyone, how do I get permission to open the root file?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-22
<steves-y> spiderman1111
<steves-y> spiderman1111
<simple_user> Hi all.  Running 12.04LTS. Nautilus froze on checking file properties and on reboot I am getting the same message as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856014. Can this be repaired by chrooting from a liveCD and update-initramfs && update-grub?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-24
<rdress> help
<NewUbuntuUser> Could someone please help me with a wireless connection problem
<Fyodorovna> NewUbuntuUser, Can you identify the card?
<NewUbuntuUser> Urm
<NewUbuntuUser> Im new to ubuntu how do i do that
<Unit193> You can find it with  lspci  for integrated, and lsusb for USB devices.
<Fyodorovna> NewUbuntuUser, Type lspci in the terminal and look for the wireless notation.
<NewUbuntuUser> stephen@Stephen-Ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHC
<NewUbuntuUser> .....
<Pinky> hi all new to linux looking for help in updating virtual box
<wilee-nilee> Pinky, It is updated though apt-get
<Pinky> tried will give u the error message
<Pinky> says invalid operation vertualbox
<Pinky> virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> Pinky, can you pastebin what commands you have run with all the text and identify the release of ubuntu and the vbox you have installed now.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubot93> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pinky> just a sec
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Pinky> i need to reboot something has happend and i have lost all my icons
<Pinky> will be back
<Pinky> I'm running u 12-10 have virtualbox 4.1.18 installed .. I have downloaded vb 4.2.12 ....
<Pinky> tired wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Pinky> says ok
<Pinky> tried    sudo apt-get update        sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.2
<Pinky> unable to locate pakage
<Pinky> if i click on the file i d/l it says
<Pinky> error Breaks existing package virtualbox that conflict
<Pinky> what else do you need
<Pinky> Looking for help updating Virtualbox   anyone
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-25
<yeehi>  at what time today will Raring be released? GMT?
<geirha> #ubuntu+1 might know
<yeehi> thanks geirha
<Dellos> where
<Dellos> which channel help beginner ubuntu user?
<sonofzeus> Hi
<sonofzeus> can anyone help me here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-26
<rostam> Hi to compiler a kernel module, is dkms way correct approach? thanks
<Unit193> !crosspost
<ubot93> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> But no.
<Unit193> !dkms
<ubot93> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<rostam> sorry for cross posting, thanks
<Unit193> Is this the same question as you asked in the other channel?  It is used to compile the module, but not the kernel itself.  Sorry.
<rostam> yes, that is the same question
<Unit193> See http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-27
<NeolNeol> anyone can help?
<NeolNeol> anyone can help? how to play .trp files?
<Paul_> Hello everyone. How are we?
<Paul_> Anyone active in the channel?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-28
<dffosd> i added a ppa and managed to intall most packages from that ppa succesfully except for one. the ppa is here: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa and the package in question is libmirage. it gives me an unable to find package libmirage error.
<cotten-gnome> I'm trying to multi-boot windows and ubuntu-gnome on separate drives, when I default install to sdc it tries to grub to sda1(my storage drive-ntfs) im new the the encryption thing and am trying it for the first time
<wilee-nilee> cotten-gnome, Use the something other option it is a manual install, and point grub to the sdc the mbr.
<cotten-gnome> app locked when i clicked install w/o grub continue testing
<cotten-gnome> brb
<cotton-gnome> can i infer from the partitions that mount sdc1 254mb ext2 > /
<cotton-gnome> and make sdc5 phyical volume for wncryption?
<wilee-nilee> cotton-gnome, I know nothing about encryption, you might try the #ubuntu channel if no one answers here.
<cotton-gnome> i want to encrypt all the things
<vic> why does dash blink when opened in 13.04/
<Chatman> Hello. How do I change a thread's status to [Solved]
<Chatman> #ubuntu-fin
<Chatman> anybody?
<holstein> Chatman: a bug?
<Chatman> No, just a general support question thread
<Chatman> at Ubuntu-forums
<yeehi> which folder are the wallpaper images in?
<geirha> yeehi: /usr/share/backgrounds
<yeehi> thans, geirha
